# knitting tea party 26 april ' 13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 26 April 13

Goodness  the last knitting tea party in April  I hope may brings some warmer weather. The air still has a chill to it. The little boys have a friend home and all three are outside my window playing basketball  they dont seem to mind the cool. Where do they get their energy?

Heidi has been working on the bumper pads for Bentleys baby bed  elephants  the primary colors are yellow and green. We had baseball themes for Ayden and Avery  and she was getting tired of it. I think the elephants are wonderful. She will be making a quilt  sheets, etc. It will be totally decked out by the time he arrives.

We have the cradle that Phylliss mother was rocked in  it has passed around the family since our girls were born so all the new borns can sleep in it. So that will need a new mattress, sheets, etc which need to be made also. All will get done in time. I tease Heidi that she does her best work under pressure  the woman that was putting the final touches on her wedding gown the night before the wedding  think we were up until five in the morning getting it done. Lol 

My first recipe  I was trying to decide it it was really as rich as it sounds. I really think they are diet friendly  Ill see what you think.

Peanut Butter Macaroons

2 egg whites
1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar
Dash salt
½ cup sugar
½ cup peanut butter (creamy)
2 cups chocolate flavored crisp rice cereal
1/3 cup chopped honey roasted peanuts.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Lightly grease two cookie sheets or line them with parchment paper

In medium bowl beat egg whites, cream of tartar and salt on high speed until soft peaks form (tips curl)

Gradually add sugar one tablespoon at a time beating until stiff peaks form (tips stand straight up).

Gently fold in peanut butter. Fold in cereal. 

Drop mixture by rounded teaspoons two inches apart onto prepared cookie sheets. Sprinkle with chopped peanuts.

Bake ten minutes. Turn oven off and let cookies dry in oven with door closed for fifteen minutes.

Remove macaroons from cookie sheets to wire rack and cool completely

Makes about 30 mararoons.

Ive been spending far too much time of the jigsaw puzzle site  I have graduated to choosing 200 pieces. It takes me a while but am going to try 300 on the next puzzle. I am doing a series of castles. Todays is Azay le Rideau Castle, France  and is about two thirds done. They are really addicting and keep me up far too late. But then it could be wine, women and song  think the puzzles are safer at my age  especially when the women are from Brazil. Lol

I was talking to my oldest daughter heather a while back  she was getting ready for dinner and they were having taco soup. So she sent me this recipe. I hope I have not posted this before  I dont think so but one never knows about my memory. There were six of them for dinner. It is her oldest daughter Rachel who is getting married 3 august.
Heathers taco soup
Here is the soup recipe I made for supper last night. 
2 lbs. ground beef, browned
1 large onion chopped
1 can corn
1 can diced tomatoes
1 can green beans
3 cups water
1 can kidney beans
1 can tomatoes with green chilies (brand name is Rotel but I usually buy Kroger brand)
1 pkg. dry Ranch dressing mix
1 pkg.taco seasoning

Taco chips
shredded cheese (sometimes I use regular cheddar and sometimes we use Mexican blend. Depends what I have). 
Sour cream

Combine all ingredients, except chips, cheese, and sour cream and simmer until hot through and onions are cooked. Serve with chips, cheese and sour cream. We have had corn bread with this too for something different or if I did not have any taco chips and didn't want to run out to get some. Fabulous either way. This recipe made enough for all of us for supper last night and the kids and I finished it off for lunch. It can also be made with black beans or black beans and kidney beans. It is easy to add 2 cans of everything to the 2 lbs of hamburger to make a really big batch. I have never frozen it but I think it would freeze well. You can do it on the stove top or in the crock-pot.

I picked three ticks out of my hair this morning at breakfast. Think the cats are bringing them in. yucky things. Need to get something for them  I have never had trouble with fleas with them and dont know if flea collars keep ticks away or not. Heidis cure of course is to keep them out of the house. Lol need to go to the store and see what is available. Werent we talking awhile back about something we could add to their food that acted as a bug deterrent? Hickory stays in the dog yard so I dont need to worry about her  and she also gets frontline monthly.
The grass has really greened up and is growing faster than I like to see it since it will be the end of next week before Gary will have the blades sharpened and back on the mower. Hopefully it will have warmed up by then or Heidi will have a cow if I am out on the mower. The woman does worry about me. But I love to mow and it is something I can do for them  besides I do a much better job than they do. Lol Alex went over to Grandma Phylliss today to help her get her mower started for the first time. He usually mows for her too.

The baby blanket  I really need to get working on it. I finally have it frogged to where I have the correct amount of stitches. Its an easy pattern  why do I keep goofing. Will work on it tonight. Think it will be all I work on until it is finished. The kimono I am doing wont be needed until fall so I have time to get it finished.

Well it will soon be time to open the new knitting tea party so I best try and read the last couple of pages beforehand.

Sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sounds as if things are well under way for Bentley's arrival. I love the elephant theme. The macaroons and soup sound delicious will have to try them out on the teens.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam, although I'll avoid the peanut butter cookies as (whisper it!) I don't like PB.  :shock: :lol: Doesn't make me a bad person! :lol: I've just made cot bumpers and a quilt for the cot we've bought for Luke's sleepovers. Haven't had him here overnight yet and not to sure if I'm looking forward to that or not....don't think I'll be able to sleep! :roll: Hope Heidi's still keeping well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kate, it's ok to not like PB. I don't either but the rest of the house does. I usually sub almond butter or some other nut butter.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, although I'll avoid the peanut butter cookies as (whisper it!) I don't like PB.  :shock: :lol: Doesn't make me a bad person! :lol: I've just made cot bumpers and a quilt for the cot we've bought for Luke's sleepovers. Haven't had him here overnight yet and not to sure if I'm looking forward to that or not....don't think I'll be able to sleep! :roll: Hope Heidi's still keeping well.


It took me a couple of over nights before i could sleep decently with Ashton here. Still am more vigilant slightest noise wakes me when he is here.

Recipes sound good Sam. You can get frontline for the cats also. Do we need to bring bug spray when we come in July?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I missed most of the last tea party, so it seems only right that I should be an early arrival for this one! The soup recipe sounds good, I love making soup! Does it freeze? It looks more than we would eat between two of us, but it would be great to have handy in the freezer to share when the family dropped round.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Kate, it's ok to not like PB. I don't either but the rest of the house does. I usually sub almond butter or some other nut butter.


You guys talking about pb, Im thinking no bake choc oatmeal cookies are needed. Back later!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I missed most of the last tea party, so it seems only right that I should be an early arrival for this one! The soup recipe sounds good, I love making soup! Does it freeze? It looks more than we would eat between two of us, but it would be great to have handy in the freezer to share when the family dropped round.


Oops! If I had read more carefully, I would have realised that you had answered my question already


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Hi all, I have had the taco soup and it is so yummy. I like the fact that you can add or subtract vegetables to your and your family's preference. Almost May and haven't been out to work in the yard much. The grass has been cut twice by my neighbors. Put the cotton vest up for awhile and making some towels out of cotton. Hope everyone has good weekend


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Am I really first? Now that is just plain scary! I should be knitting and yet here I sit. It has been a wonderful week for me so far. The cold front came through and it has been really nice and cool here. For this time of year in Texas that is almost unheard of. We have broken a few records this week with this cold front. By this time it is usually up in the 80's at least. I think last year we were already hitting the 90's!
I have been busy helping Gypsycream to test knit one of her new patterns. I made the Little Piggy for her and you talk easy. The series has 5 small animals, and so quick. She mentioned that her son had asked for a series for her grandsons nursery room. I thought that they would make wonderful baby gifts. I just love them!

Wren those receipts really sound good. I make the taco soup about 2 times a month. And, just exactly the same way!
Guess you could say we are Taco Soup Twins! LOL

Are you getting ready for that new baby too? Said you had a baby blanket to finish is that for this new baby? I think elephants in a baby room are wonderful.

Well, every body have a wonderful weekend and be safe whatever you plan on doing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You guys talking about pb, Im thinking no bake choc oatmeal cookies are needed. Back later!


Oh, I made those a while back...dangerous for me to have in the house!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I have been busy helping Gypsycream to test knit one of her new patterns. I made the Little Piggy for her and you talk easy. The series has 5 small animals, and so quick. She mentioned that her son had asked for a series for her grandsons nursery room. I thought that they would make wonderful baby gifts. I just love them!


I saw the pics of those--that pig is too cute!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yummm... I think I'll try making the Peanut Butter Macaroons for when my family visits on Sunday. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam here is a cute pattern for the baby. I made similar for my nephew a few years back.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTblu.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi is doing well although with the weight of the baby pressing on her disphram - her lungs - it can be difficult to breathe sometimes. she goes to toledo for her final ultra sound next week - i told her to tell them to look closer - i just know they are missing the other two.

then it is to the doctor every two weeks until he arrives. can't wait.

sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, although I'll avoid the peanut butter cookies as (whisper it!) I don't like PB.  :shock: :lol: Doesn't make me a bad person! :lol: I've just made cot bumpers and a quilt for the cot we've bought for Luke's sleepovers. Haven't had him here overnight yet and not to sure if I'm looking forward to that or not....don't think I'll be able to sleep! :roll: Hope Heidi's still keeping well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my oldest daughter is highly alergic to peanuts in any form - don't know how that happened. even the smell can cause breathing problems. she carries an eppipen for just that reason.

sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, although I'll avoid the peanut butter cookies as (whisper it!) I don't like PB.  :shock: :lol: Doesn't make me a bad person! :lol: I've just made cot bumpers and a quilt for the cot we've bought for Luke's sleepovers. Haven't had him here overnight yet and not to sure if I'm looking forward to that or not....don't think I'll be able to sleep! :roll: Hope Heidi's still keeping well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm only now able to sleep when DGS is here overnight --- and he turned 4 in February!! Good thing, too -- because he'll be here for 10 straight days when his Mom (DD) is in Japan for business in May. I'll need lots of sleep to keep up with his energy. He loves being outside and our weather should be great by then so we'll do lots of bike riding!!



Pup lover said:


> It took me a couple of over nights before i could sleep decently with Ashton here. Still am more vigilant slightest noise wakes me when he is here.
> 
> Recipes sound good Sam. You can get frontline for the cats also. Do we need to bring bug spray when we come in July?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it wouldn't hurt pup lover - i will have some bug candles and tiki lights out - i always put on bug spray before i mow.

sam



Pup lover said:


> It took me a couple of over nights before i could sleep decently with Ashton here. Still am more vigilant slightest noise wakes me when he is here.
> 
> Recipes sound good Sam. You can get frontline for the cats also. Do we need to bring bug spray when we come in July?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather thinks it would freeze well.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I missed most of the last tea party, so it seems only right that I should be an early arrival for this one! The soup recipe sounds good, I love making soup! Does it freeze? It looks more than we would eat between two of us, but it would be great to have handy in the freezer to share when the family dropped round.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have to go out and get the rest of her patterns - I've done the Needs A Hug bear and have the baby bear kits --- just need to get back to them. I want to make her bunny and puppy!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all  another KTP is upon us! Thank you for the recipes, Sam! As always, they sound delicious!! I made the Oreos-peanut butter brownies today. They are cooling right now. I plan to serve them to the neighbors tonight, at our first cookout together of the season  I will let you know how they turned out.

For those that asked, here are the links for the free baby patterns I'm going to attempt to make for dear niece's baby:

Sheep Yoke Baby Cardigan:
http://lookingglassknits.blogspot.com/2007/10/sheep-yoke-baby-cardigan-pattern.html

Easy Stay On Bib (I made a chart of the stockinette stitches in the center of the bib and tried figure out where I am placing the sheep and heart:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-stay-on-bib

Overalls With Feet...Pattern Name: Pepita
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pepita-2

Team Player Sweater & Hat...Nieces baby will be a Vikings fan 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/team-player-sweater-and-cap-set


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tonight's dinner: marinated chicken breasts with broccoli and rice. Marinade was made with white balsamic vinegar, olive oil, ginger, garlc, poultry seasoning, salt & pepper. Grilled on the gas grill and served with lemon/basic broccoli and rice. Less than 600 calories fo the whole meal and so very delicious The white balsamic vinegar was one of my finds at the Food Expo that I went to last weekend...it's very good and so much lighter than regular balsamic.

Have been seeing a lot of recipes for fresh figs popping up in my email - they must be coming into their season from California---would love to make something with them. Recipes/hints from anyone out here?

Time to take walk and then come back to knit--working on the wingspan's 3rd wing---beginning to like it the more I see it come together. One of the yarns is mostly bamboo and made the center pull skein from the hank, but it loves to tangle up...I've spent more time untangling the yarn than actually knitting with it---it's the contrast color in the wingspan so only do a couple of rows with it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are cute - have them copied and ready to print.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam here is a cute pattern for the baby. I made similar for my nephew a few years back.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTblu.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are cute - have them copied and ready to print.
> 
> sam


Thought you might like them. They are so cute too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Someone asked about the pattern for the readers wrap at the end of the last tea party and i responded. (Sorry i cant remember who thinking Spider or Patches) incase you missed my response, you can find it on Ravelry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kathy - love the sheep yoke sweater.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all  another KTP is upon us! Thank you for the recipes, Sam! As always, they sound delicious!! I made the Oreos-peanut brownies today. They are cooling right now. I plan to serve them to the neighbors tonight, at our first cookout together of the season  I will let you know how they turned out.
> 
> For those that asked, here are the links for the free baby patterns I'm going to attempt to make for dear niece's baby:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - i bet if you google fig recipes you will have more than you ever dreamed.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Tonight's dinner: marinated chicken breasts with broccoli and rice. Marinade was made with white balsamic vinegar, olive oil, ginger, garlc, poultry seasoning, salt & pepper. Grilled on the gas grill and served with lemon/basic broccoli and rice. Less than 600 calories fo the whole meal and so very delicious The white balsamic vinegar was one of my finds at the Food Expo that I went to last weekend...it's very good and so much lighter than regular balsamic.
> 
> Have been seeing a lot of recipes for fresh figs popping up in my email - they must be coming into their season from California---would love to make something with them. Recipes/hints from anyone out here?
> 
> Time to take walk and then come back to knit--working on the wingspan's 3rd wing---beginning to like it the more I see it come together. One of the yarns is mostly bamboo and made the center pull skein from the hank, but it loves to tangle up...I've spent more time untangling the yarn than actually knitting with it---it's the contrast color in the wingspan so only do a couple of rows with it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy rookie.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Tonight's dinner: marinated chicken breasts with broccoli and rice. Marinade was made with white balsamic vinegar, olive oil, ginger, garlc, poultry seasoning, salt & pepper. Grilled on the gas grill and served with lemon/basic broccoli and rice. Less than 600 calories fo the whole meal and so very delicious The white balsamic vinegar was one of my finds at the Food Expo that I went to last weekend...it's very good and so much lighter than regular balsamic.
> 
> Have been seeing a lot of recipes for fresh figs popping up in my email - they must be coming into their season from California---would love to make something with them. Recipes/hints from anyone out here?
> 
> Time to take walk and then come back to knit--working on the wingspan's 3rd wing---beginning to like it the more I see it come together. One of the yarns is mostly bamboo and made the center pull skein from the hank, but it loves to tangle up...I've spent more time untangling the yarn than actually knitting with it---it's the contrast color in the wingspan so only do a couple of rows with it!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam here is a cute pattern for the baby. I made similar for my nephew a few years back.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTblu.html


Those are so cute. I need to branch out a little. I stick to pretty easy knitting items. 
Sam, loved the recipes.
We are having one of the most beautiful days on record. No wind and the sun is out and the snow is melting fast.
This is what spring should be, we are so late this year.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Someone asked about the pattern for the readers wrap at the end of the last tea party and i responded. (Sorry i cant remember who thinking Spider or Patches) incase you missed my response, you can find it on Ravelry.


Thanks for the information on that. All of your work was so nice.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds as if things are well under way for Bentley's arrival. I love the elephant theme. The macaroons and soup sound delicious will have to try them out on the teens.


Ditto, sounds good to me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a good thing I just ate my dinner before the double header soccer game tonight. Otherwise you would have me starving with those recipes Sam! I also have to get to the Post Office before the game so I'd better go.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all  another KTP is upon us! Thank you for the recipes, Sam! As always, they sound delicious!! I made the Oreos-peanut butter brownies today. They are cooling right now. I plan to serve them to the neighbors tonight, at our first cookout together of the season  I will let you know how they turned out.
> 
> For those that asked, here are the links for the free baby patterns I'm going to attempt to make for dear niece's baby:
> 
> ...


They are all so cute. You will be busy.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Someone asked about the pattern for the readers wrap at the end of the last tea party and i responded. (Sorry i cant remember who thinking Spider or Patches) incase you missed my response, you can find it on Ravelry.


Thanks it was me, :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure I will find many recipes, but I need a figs 101 - are you supposed to peel them - how do you tell if they're ripe, etc. They are a foreign food to me - I've used dried figs and dates, etc., but never the fresh ones.



thewren said:


> rookie - i bet if you google fig recipes you will have more than you ever dreamed.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was one of my favorites -- will have to make that one again.



thewren said:


> sounds yummy rookie.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds so good....love the updates on how things are going to get ready for the baby....can't wait to see some pictures of all the things as they come together, Grandpa!



Patches39 said:


> Ditto, sounds good to me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Angora---My condolences to you on the loss of your cousin. (Still reading llast week's tea party).

Southern Gal---Condolences to you as well on the loss of your sister. 

Prayers to both of you as you grieve and are comforted by friends and positive memories.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, taco soup sounds lovely.

MRI came out with no problems but arthritis of spine which I am already aware of. Something called phleboliths in deep pelvis. But read they are common and not a problem. So feel much better about colonoscopy on Tuesday.
Desert Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening,
I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
Loved the sunrise pic, Julie. Keep them coming.
The pink shawl is beautiful. Such great work. Can't wait to block all of mine and see if they are decent enough.
Would love to travel outside of NA, but probably never will. So, whoever can, post pix for us that can't.
Soup recipe sounds delish. Have to make it next time I'm home. My DD1and her boys are in Chicago this weekend. From the pix on FB, they are having a great time. 
DD2and her boys are going to King's Island in Cincy tomorrow. Had tentative plans to meet them there but then decided I needed to visit a friend this weekend in Toledo. But the company decided that I needed to work so am waiting on freight in Cincy going to near Danville, IL. They are still working on it so no idea when I will get out of here. Doesn't deliver until 7 a.m. Saturday and is only 205 miles. 
Knitted some on the TV. Thought I was on the second ball but it must be the third. Still not as long as I want so will work on the last two balls. Had five to start with.
Loved the pix, pup lover. Nice flowers, lovely dogs and you. I also like your wips. I need to find something ghat is quick to do as right now all I have on needles is the shawls.
About forgetting things: forgot that today was my youngest DGS's 5th birthday. Luckily my DD2 had sent out the package I prepared for him, just an I'm thinking about you. Sent one every week or so to my DS's children. So, he yhought it was his birthday present. Skyped with them tonight. He insists he is only four and the reason he finally gave was that he didn't want to go to school now that he is five. So funny! .My DDIL has it on video. 
Hugs and prayers to all who need them. See you all tomorrow. This ended up being a very long post.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
> Loved the sunrise pic, Julie. Keep them coming.
> The pink shawl is beautiful. Such great work. Can't wait to block all of mine and see if they are decent enough.
> ...


If your on 55 coming through Pontiac give a shout can meet for a cuppa at least! For me scarves are always a pretty quick knit and usually fairly easy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> You guys talking about pb, Im thinking no bake choc oatmeal cookies are needed. Back later!


ohhhhhhh nooooooooo we don't even type that in my house.. I promise my mom has radar for those cookies!!!! If she hears the words choc and oatmeal.. she will hound me for these cookies. I don't have a recipe anymore.. LOL..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Am I really first? Now that is just plain scary! I should be knitting and yet here I sit. It has been a wonderful week for me so far. The cold front came through and it has been really nice and cool here. For this time of year in Texas that is almost unheard of. We have broken a few records this week with this cold front. By this time it is usually up in the 80's at least. I think last year we were already hitting the 90's!
> I have been busy helping Gypsycream to test knit one of her new patterns. I made the Little Piggy for her and you talk easy. The series has 5 small animals, and so quick. She mentioned that her son had asked for a series for her grandsons nursery room. I thought that they would make wonderful baby gifts. I just love them!
> 
> Wren those receipts really sound good. I make the taco soup about 2 times a month. And, just exactly the same way!
> ...


Oh DonnieK... I just love all of Gyspycreams animals.. I am about to start on a bear, or a dog.. or something, LOL... guess I'll head over and see what she has new for me to try :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
> Loved the sunrise pic, Julie. Keep them coming.
> The pink shawl is beautiful. Such great work. Can't wait to block all of mine and see if they are decent enough.
> ...


He is the cutest!!!! Babies are the best.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure I will find many recipes, but I need a figs 101 - are you supposed to peel them - how do you tell if they're ripe, etc. They are a foreign food to me - I've used dried figs and dates, etc., but never the fresh ones.


Rookie, if you rinse your fresh figs first, you'll be pretty much ready to use them in any recipe that strikes your fancy.

Susan, DD2/Tim's mom, brought me a tray of fresh figs from Cleveland's Westside market last summer. There we about 22 figs in the tray which yielded 1 1/2 pint jars of fig jam. We ate the 1/2 pint for dinner that night with fresh, hot homemade biscuits and butter. Not much return for the price she paid but certainly delicious, nonetheless.

Put the full pint back for Christmas breakfast and then changed the menu and forgot it was in the pantry. Still haven't remembered to serve them.

I found the recipe by googling for fig recipes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ohhhhhhh nooooooooo we don't even type that in my house.. I promise my mom has radar for those cookies!!!! If she hears the words choc and oatmeal.. she will hound me for these cookies. I don't have a recipe anymore.. LOL..


And I'll bet I can remember it without looking it up. Heh. Those were the first cookies I learned to make when I was a kid!

I could use a cookie...whew, what a week it's been. I'm a bit behind on work so I asked for a change in my scheduled duties and now should be able to get caught up--I do hope! And _Grimm_ comes on tonight, too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm afraid our beautiful weather is about to leave us again for awhile, just read that rain should begin around 2 am and not leave us until around midnight Sunday night. Then start again on Monday continue through Wednesday. I am soooooooo glad I have a lot of yarn. And just love that I got a package of some Craftsy sale yarn in today :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cascade 220 in yellow and an orange.. just love these colors.. not sure what I will make yet, ROFL. 
After so much fresh air and freezing my feet in the river, (water temp was 48 F, brrrrrrrrr) I 'm too pooped to scoot.. LOL. So I think I shall grab my knitting bowl and head to my recliner till I fall asleep in that.. ROFL. 
Have a safe and wonderful evening/night/morning whichever part of the time frame you are in. 
Know I keep you all in prayers, sending lots of hugs and much love and respect to each and everyone. 
Marianne ;-)    :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm afraid our beautiful weather is about to leave us again for awhile, just read that rain should begin around 2 am and not leave us until around midnight Sunday night. Then start again on Monday continue through Wednesday. I am soooooooo glad I have a lot of yarn. And just love that I got a package of some Craftsy sale yarn in today :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cascade 220 in yellow and an orange.. just love these colors.. not sure what I will make yet, ROFL.
> After so much fresh air and freezing my feet in the river, (water temp was 48 F, brrrrrrrrr) I 'm too pooped to scoot.. LOL. So I think I shall grab my knitting bowl and head to my recliner till I fall asleep in that.. ROFL.
> Have a safe and wonderful evening/night/morning whichever part of the time frame you are in.
> Know I keep you all in prayers, sending lots of hugs and much love and respect to each and everyone.
> Marianne ;-)    :lol:


Thanks Marianne, you sound tired. Just put your feet up and enjoy the knitting and the evening. I am to tired to knit tonight. Have a family bridal shower for our sons fiancé tomorrow so will be in the car for most of the day but will get to see family and that is always nice.
Everyone have a nice evening. 
For anyone who read my story of losing things earlier, found the darning needles. Still can't find my row counter and it was a gift from a special friend. It may show up yet. But so much for me thinking I am organized. Finished the cuddle sack I was knitting. Nothing as amazing as what all of you can do, but it is fun to make and fun to give away. Now started a hat to march it.
Hope I can sleep tonight. 
Prayers for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is so doggone cute! Looks like he like the turtle too!



kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
> Loved the sunrise pic, Julie. Keep them coming.
> The pink shawl is beautiful. Such great work. Can't wait to block all of mine and see if they are decent enough.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown: 

Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"??? 

Okay, I've vented now.....brrrrrrr....shaking it off. Going to think about pleasant things now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

OH NO! Those idiots deleted my Microsoft Office program! All my word files will now NOT OPEN!!!!! {pardon me but the air around me is quite blue right now....$&*)&%$!!!}


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And I'll bet I can remember it without looking it up. Heh. Those were the first cookies I learned to make when I was a kid!
> 
> I could use a cookie...whew, what a week it's been. I'm a bit behind on work so I asked for a change in my scheduled duties and now should be able to get caught up--I do hope! And _Grimm_ comes on tonight, too.


Ha was my first cooking experience aalso! Still have the kids cookbook i was given that the recipe was in.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
> Loved the sunrise pic, Julie. Keep them coming.
> The pink shawl is beautiful. Such great work. Can't wait to block all of mine and see if they are decent enough.
> ...


Wow just a beautiful baby. :-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Its lunchtime here Sat. Sunny but very windy. Thanks again Sam for the tea party and also the recipes. Not a lot to report at this end at the moment but i will put up my homemade sausage roll recipe. Having some now for lunch.

500g pork sausage meat
1 onion finely chopped
1 potato grated
1 carrot grated
salt and pepper 
couple of shakes of sweet chilli sauce
3 sheets of puff pastry (i use the frozen sheets coz i can. LOL)

Mix all ingredients together in a bowl and place on pastry sheets and roll up and cut. Bake until cooked and golden brown.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much...I'm sure I'd love fig jam - and I have a date filled cookie recipe where I could swap out for the fig also. I want to try a recipe where I grill the fresh fig, etc. I checked online today and it looks like I can just brush it with olive oil and then serve with cheese, proscuitto, etc. Waiting now for them to come into season.



jheiens said:


> Rookie, if you rinse your fresh figs first, you'll be pretty much ready to use them in any recipe that strikes your fancy.
> 
> Susan, DD2/Tim's mom, brought me a tray of fresh figs from Cleveland's Westside market last summer. There we about 22 figs in the tray which yielded 1 1/2 pint jars of fig jam. We ate the 1/2 pint for dinner that night with fresh, hot homemade biscuits and butter. Not much return for the price she paid but certainly delicious, nonetheless.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


Good heavens! What a pain! I hope you manage to get you email addresses sorted. I have copied mine to another folder for that reason just in case.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cute baby.....cute turtle.



Patches39 said:


> Wow just a beautiful baby. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


Wow, so sorry you have to go through that, :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

On Gwen, what a frustrating mess. Like you said They Are The Experts!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to go out and get the rest of her patterns - I've done the Needs A Hug bear and have the baby bear kits --- just need to get back to them. I want to make her bunny and puppy!


I have often looked at her bears etc. They are gorgeous. Am seriously thinking about having a go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
> Loved the sunrise pic, Julie. Keep them coming.
> The pink shawl is beautiful. Such great work. Can't wait to block all of mine and see if they are decent enough.
> ...


Emmett looks such a lovely little fellow, clearly delighted with his turtle! I remember my first having the most terrible fears about school, the night before she started- but she just loved being there!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> He is the cutest!!!! Babies are the best.


Double ditto...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Lurker, did you get much sleep after all?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, although I'll avoid the peanut butter cookies as (whisper it!) I don't like PB.  :shock: :lol: Doesn't make me a bad person! :lol: I've just made cot bumpers and a quilt for the cot we've bought for Luke's sleepovers. Haven't had him here overnight yet and not to sure if I'm looking forward to that or not....don't think I'll be able to sleep! :roll: Hope Heidi's still keeping well.


Sometimes I like it and other times no. My favourite way is off the spoon- hate it on bread. In cooking varies. But won't be trying it in macaroons.

Should maybe be getting ready for the wedding, but here I am seeing if I can catch up! Shouldn't take long to get ready though, its not like I spend hours making myself look beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Lurker, did you get much sleep after all?


I finally slept from about 3 am through to about 6- so that was enough to keep me going- I have just had a cat nap for an hour or so.

It often helps to have the radio on on a low volume- but I have the bedroom window tightly locked incase of more burning tonight!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good day, just tired, will rest now and get ready for tomorrow, new day new things to learn :-D hope everyone has a great day/night, and that your tomorrow will be laced with much joy, love, peace and comfort. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finally slept from about 3 am through to about 6- so that was enough to keep me going- I have just had a cat nap for an hour or so.
> 
> It often helps to have the radio on on a low volume- but I have the bedroom window tightly locked incase of more burning tonight!


Not good about the burning, as you say its not very cold yet either. I had just read your posts on last week tea party and saw that you didnt get a lot of sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not good about the burning, as you say its not very cold yet either. I had just read your posts on last week tea party and saw that you didnt get a lot of sleep.


It is a very common state of affairs here! But I do catnap easily- probably does not help that much- the sleep class I went to said stay awake! and don't get on the computer- but I enjoy my middle of the night chats with people on the KP!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


Thats terrible- its bad enough when they disappear becuase of something you have done but to actually say are you sure it won't do this and it does. Have they cgharged you to messs things up? Well more than mess things up. You wouldn't want to be round me either if it had happened to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Its lunchtime here Sat. Sunny but very windy. Thanks again Sam for the tea party and also the recipes. Not a lot to report at this end at the moment but i will put up my homemade sausage roll recipe. Having some now for lunch.
> 
> 500g pork sausage meat
> 1 onion finely chopped
> ...


Looks much like what my sister used to do to get vegies down her boys. Though think she used mince but sausage meat is so much nicer for these types of things. Should do them sometime- maybe for Mothers Day- that will work well actually unless it ends up early as people are coming here so I don't need to take them and heat them up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you so much...I'm sure I'd love fig jam - and I have a date filled cookie recipe where I could swap out for the fig also. I want to try a recipe where I grill the fresh fig, etc. I checked online today and it looks like I can just brush it with olive oil and then serve with cheese, proscuitto, etc. Waiting now for them to come into season.


Fig jam is really nice. We had a lovely fig tree once, but it was so prolific that we couldn't get through all the figs it produced.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am still trying to catch up missed pages from last weeks tea party.

Pup lover... Great photos and your tulips are beautiful.! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well really must go and get ready now! Need to leave in about 20 minutes- and if that is MAryanne on the phone now it might be even sooner as she may be running late


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OH NO! Those idiots deleted my Microsoft Office program! All my word files will now NOT OPEN!!!!! {pardon me but the air around me is quite blue right now....$&*)&%$!!!}


Gwen, if you bought the program and registered it, there should be a product key you can use to get it reinstalled. Did you download it or buy the CD to install?

Meanwhile, you might try OpenOffice (free download) and see if that opens your files. Some of the people I work with have used it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spring always brings renewal and hope.

sam



Spider said:


> Those are so cute. I need to branch out a little. I stick to pretty easy knitting items.
> Sam, loved the recipes.
> We are having one of the most beautiful days on record. No wind and the sun is out and the snow is melting fast.
> This is what spring should be, we are so late this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baby and turtle - very cute.

sam

drive carefully kathy.

the reason you couldn't post earlier was they had already split the pages - they did it almost as i was posting the new one.



kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
> Loved the sunrise pic, Julie. Keep them coming.
> The pink shawl is beautiful. Such great work. Can't wait to block all of mine and see if they are decent enough.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could see that you get one.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> ohhhhhhh nooooooooo we don't even type that in my house.. I promise my mom has radar for those cookies!!!! If she hears the words choc and oatmeal.. she will hound me for these cookies. I don't have a recipe anymore.. LOL..


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm still on last week's posts. So many pictures and lots of traveling for some. Puplover I love your pictures! Lovely family, lovely flowers, beautiful WIPs and Ashton is a doll, so is DH. You look great! Such pretty spring flowers. I just love it when people post pictures.

I'm so enjoying TSN's Vienna adventures. How exciting.

Lurker. Big hug to you. I hope you and Fale are reunited soon. Ear scratches for Rufus and Ringo.

We are up early tomorrow for Greer. Good time to leave town as it got to 95 F here today and more of the same into next week.

dH is making skirt steak, my favorite! I can smell it. Gotta run downstairs and make a skirt steak sandwich with Wonder bread and lots of butter. YUM


Sam great recipes today!

New Blue Bloods in a half-hour! Yeah!

Now fr my skirt steak sandwich..........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hoping the quiet and freezing your feet brought everything into focus for you.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I'm afraid our beautiful weather is about to leave us again for awhile, just read that rain should begin around 2 am and not leave us until around midnight Sunday night. Then start again on Monday continue through Wednesday. I am soooooooo glad I have a lot of yarn. And just love that I got a package of some Craftsy sale yarn in today :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cascade 220 in yellow and an orange.. just love these colors.. not sure what I will make yet, ROFL.
> After so much fresh air and freezing my feet in the river, (water temp was 48 F, brrrrrrrrr) I 'm too pooped to scoot.. LOL. So I think I shall grab my knitting bowl and head to my recliner till I fall asleep in that.. ROFL.
> Have a safe and wonderful evening/night/morning whichever part of the time frame you are in.
> Know I keep you all in prayers, sending lots of hugs and much love and respect to each and everyone.
> Marianne ;-)    :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

breathe gwenie breathe.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I found the intarsia sweaters I made 25 years ago (the pictures I mean) 
I really went wild , whatever color I had on hand. then ended up teaching it in Valle del oro park in Arizona - you should have seen the sweaters we turned out. looked the same colors as your Wingspan Parade. I dared the students to make a conversation piece, and did they ever. Most fun I every had knitting.

Hmm, wonder if that could be a workshop.

here is a group of 4 different sweaters. * I am definitely going to try that pattern but I forgot to copy it. Who posted it so that I can go find it?? The sweater with the intarsia roses that I made once* I would appreciate it if you would let me know and I will go searching. meant to copy the pattern. darn it.

The one with the orange was actually quite pretty - it doesn't show pretty here but I had lots of compliments on it . felt really snazzy when I wore it . Pat liked it a lot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sweaters shirley.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I found the intarsia sweaters I made 25 years ago (the pictures I mean)
> I really went wild , whatever color I had on hand. then ended up teaching it in Valle del oro park in Arizona - you should have seen the sweaters we turned out. looked the same colors as your Wingspan Parade. I dared the students to make a conversation piece, and did they ever. Most fun I every had knitting.
> 
> Hmm, wonder if that could be a workshop.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

PuploverI I need that no bake chocolate oatmeal cookie recipe! And I just loved that picture of you and the girls.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam the preparations for the baby are so exciting! I just love Heidi's choices. The fabrics sound so cute. Where does she get the energy to sew all these things?also since I haven't been here much these last few weeks this is the first I have heard of the baby's name. I love it! Perfect !


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finally slept from about 3 am through to about 6- so that was enough to keep me going- I have just had a cat nap for an hour or so.
> 
> It often helps to have the radio on on a low volume- but I have the bedroom window tightly locked incase of more burning tonight!


Julie: sounds to me like you are missing Fale. Marlark Marge.
I lost the window that allows comments on yesterdays posts.
Darowil: So glad that the pain was innocuous. I have an acquaintance from the sr. ctr that is currently or at least the last I heard was on life support in icu from just such symptoms. Marlark Marge. Be well, stay well, enjoy the gift of life. MJW


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

9:00 Pm The weather today was glorious. Went for manicure,pedicure with a friend from the sr ctr. Absolutely revitalizing and the girl treated me to a leg massage which was delightful. So good for my poor circulation too. I must make my med appts. 6 now pending and one trip to the lab. I wish I could just ignore them.
Will go to the lys tomorrow to see whats what. Not much dough so won't be able to buy much. I want to buy some lights to read and knit by as the light is so poor in my house that its difficult to knit anywhere but at the sr ctr.
Fibrofog is harassing me as I thought the convention was this weekend and it is not until next month. Prayers for
Angora, So Gal and all those grievng at this time of year.
Hopefully we will all enjoy better health for the summer.
I am not able to walk too far without tiring and getting spasms everywhere, but at least I am up and trying 2 sessions of tai chi this week. So encouraging to me. Love to all Marlark Marge.
Ps: everyone try to include some reference to what we are replying to as it gets confusing. Also some of my posts are ending up replying to the wrong people. MJW


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am definitely going to try that pattern but I forgot to copy it. Who posted it so that I can go find it?? The sweater with the intarsia roses that I made once[/b] I would appreciate it if you would let me know and I will go searching. meant to copy the pattern. darn it.
> 
> Designer, the pattern you want is on page 90 of last week's KTP


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shirley, all of them are lovely! You have a real flare for the creative. Do I hear a workshop in the works?



Designer1234 said:


> I found the intarsia sweaters I made 25 years ago (the pictures I mean)
> I really went wild , whatever color I had on hand. then ended up teaching it in Valle del oro park in Arizona - you should have seen the sweaters we turned out. looked the same colors as your Wingspan Parade. I dared the students to make a conversation piece, and did they ever. Most fun I every had knitting.
> 
> Hmm, wonder if that could be a workshop.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here you go, Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> I found the intarsia sweaters I made 25 years ago (the pictures I mean)
> I really went wild , whatever color I had on hand. then ended up teaching it in Valle del oro park in Arizona - you should have seen the sweaters we turned out. looked the same colors as your Wingspan Parade. I dared the students to make a conversation piece, and did they ever. Most fun I every had knitting.
> 
> Hmm, wonder if that could be a workshop.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I found the intarsia sweaters I made 25 years ago (the pictures I mean)
> I really went wild , whatever color I had on hand. then ended up teaching it in Valle del oro park in Arizona - you should have seen the sweaters we turned out. looked the same colors as your Wingspan Parade. I dared the students to make a conversation piece, and did they ever. Most fun I every had knitting.
> 
> Hmm, wonder if that could be a workshop.
> ...


was it Rookie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Julie: sounds to me like you are missing Fale. Marlark Marge.
> I lost the window that allows comments on yesterdays posts.
> Darowil: So glad that the pain was innocuous. I have an acquaintance from the sr. ctr that is currently or at least the last I heard was on life support in icu from just such symptoms. Marlark Marge. Be well, stay well, enjoy the gift of life. MJW


Yes it is pretty inevitable that I miss him- he has been part of my life for 21 years. Just over 5 weeks to wait, and prepare.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely sweaters shirley.
> 
> sam


ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well i just made (or put together really) some proffiteroles to take to a barbeque tomorrow. Heres the recipe...

1 bag of proffiteroles (already made, about 24) I use an italian brand.

1 tin nestle caramel top n fill
whipped cream

Cut the proffiteroles in half, put about 1 good teaspoon in the bottom of each and 1 big teaspoon of cream in the top half.
Put together and dust with icing sugar.
YUMMY. Everyone always asks, did you make these?? and i say (tongue in cheek) oh yes. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well i just made (or put together really) some proffiteroles to take to a barbeque tomorrow. Heres the recipe...
> 
> 1 bag of proffiteroles (already made, about 24) I use an italian brand.
> 
> ...


sneaky!!!!!!!! but a lot easier!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You guys talking about pb, Im thinking no bake choc oatmeal cookies are needed. Back later!


hi all, i have missed the last of the other t party, so gonna jump in here now. won't be back prob. for a couple days. today is finally my sisters memorial. will be glad to have some closure, or as much as you get, yesterday we saw the video to music we had done, was hard. it still hits us all at our own times that she is really gone. we have been at moms for the last 3 days working, cleaning to have it in spiffy shape for all the friends and family. its been tense at times, i finally got it, that not only was mom dealing with us invading her space and making her place more people friendly, bt the actual occasion, so when things got tense, i got it. she did say the next morn. she didn't mean to come off sounding ungrateful. kim (baby sis) told her well, mom i would love to have 5 people unload at my house and whip the yards and flowerbeds and house into shape, clean from top to bottom, but its all good, we all deal in our own way, i realize we are not a verbally gushy family, we just are there for one another, so this has been a learning, growing, sharing experience for us all. 
the talk of the no bake cookies caught my attention, my BIL made some yesterday for a dessert for the memorial gathering, we have so much finger foods being made, ahhhh i love good dips, cheese spreads, i did up all the tons of veggies for the veggie tray, with ranch dip on the side. i will have to be vigilent about the snacking, cause my cousin was making spinach rolls and i just can't stop on those things. yum. yesterday mom had a huge crock pot going of pinto beans and had a big skillet of corn bread, i got tickled at my neice (chelsea in from Florida) she is the size of a stick and a picky eater, but she and i pigged out on moms beans and cornbread. comfort food. 
we had planned to have more outside sitting space and not just under moms big carport, but its turned chilly and has rained since yesterday morn, so may not sit up anymore sitting areas. was hopingto be able for folks to sit on her deck in the back also, we will see what the good lord has in store for us. as usual if you don't like the weather in Arkansas, just hang around it will be diff the next day. 
sam the taco soup is good and a fav. of ours here. great in this kind of weather


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Angora---My condolences to you on the loss of your cousin. (Still reading llast week's tea party).
> 
> Southern Gal---Condolences to you as well on the loss of your sister.
> 
> Prayers to both of you as you grieve and are comforted by friends and positive memories.


thank you for the thoughts for us as we do our greiving. i just had to post and tell you i love the precious face of your sheltie, we lost ours of 15 yrs this past oct. her color was not that odd, she had beutiful markings and was very small. but i love their faces, they are just a stunning dog.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I found the intarsia sweaters I made 25 years ago (the pictures I mean)
> I really went wild , whatever color I had on hand. then ended up teaching it in Valle del oro park in Arizona - you should have seen the sweaters we turned out. looked the same colors as your Wingspan Parade. I dared the students to make a conversation piece, and did they ever. Most fun I every had knitting.
> 
> Hmm, wonder if that could be a workshop.
> ...


The parrot one reminds me of one I did for my sister. She had been abird keeper at the Delaide Zoo looking after parrots so it was an appropriate jumper for her. When she died I claime dit for my own use.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed the last of the other t party, so gonna jump in here now. won't be back prob. for a couple days. today is finally my sisters memorial. will be glad to have some closure, or as much as you get, yesterday we saw the video to music we had done, was hard. it still hits us all at our own times that she is really gone. we have been at moms for the last 3 days working, cleaning to have it in spiffy shape for all the friends and family. its been tense at times, i finally got it, that not only was mom dealing with us invading her space and making her place more people friendly, bt the actual occasion, so when things got tense, i got it. she did say the next morn. she didn't mean to come off sounding ungrateful. kim (baby sis) told her well, mom i would love to have 5 people unload at my house and whip the yards and flowerbeds and house into shape, clean from top to bottom, but its all good, we all deal in our own way, i realize we are not a verbally gushy family, we just are there for one another, so this has been a learning, growing, sharing experience for us all.
> the talk of the no bake cookies caught my attention, my BIL made some yesterday for a dessert for the memorial gathering, we have so much finger foods being made, ahhhh i love good dips, cheese spreads, i did up all the tons of veggies for the veggie tray, with ranch dip on the side. i will have to be vigilent about the snacking, cause my cousin was making spinach rolls and i just can't stop on those things. yum. yesterday mom had a huge crock pot going of pinto beans and had a big skillet of corn bread, i got tickled at my neice (chelsea in from Florida) she is the size of a stick and a picky eater, but she and i pigged out on moms beans and cornbread. comfort food.
> we had planned to have more outside sitting space and not just under moms big carport, but its turned chilly and has rained since yesterday morn, so may not sit up anymore sitting areas. was hopingto be able for folks to sit on her deck in the back also, we will see what the good lord has in store for us. as usual if you don't like the weather in Arkansas, just hang around it will be diff the next day.
> sam the taco soup is good and a fav. of ours here. great in this kind of weather


Thinking of you on this hard day. I hope the sun shines for you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The parrot one reminds me of one I did for my sister. She had been abird keeper at the Delaide Zoo looking after parrots so it was an appropriate jumper for her. When she died I claime dit for my own use.


Good work. You are a clever knitter. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As you see I am back from the wedding. Lovely wedding and I caught up with a lady I hadnt seen for a while. Have any of you read the novel Knitting? The author is, unsurprisingly a knitter and was at the wedding today so we had a lovely chat about knitting. David turned to her husband to say something, commiserating with him and then Ann said she had taught him how to knit. So poor Davey, now I will try again to convince him it is worthwhile doing. I have off course told her about KP, David gave her contact details so I will give her more info when she contacts me. She loves the sounds of the workshops- and other the magic loop which she wants to do loves the sound of the lace ones as well.. she commented on how nice it was to talk to someone who knitted more than a plain jumper. David groaned when she said she had her knitting in the car, and asked her husband if he thought she could knit in the church if the bride was running too late. Last thing Davids wife needed was someone else who was crazy about knitting. But Ann also quilts and has just got back into spinning and dying as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed the last of the other t party, so gonna jump in here now. won't be back prob. for a couple days. today is finally my sisters memorial. will be glad to have some closure, or as much as you get, yesterday we saw the video to music we had done, was hard. it still hits us all at our own times that she is really gone. we have been at moms for the last 3 days working, cleaning to have it in spiffy shape for all the friends and family. its been tense at times, i finally got it, that not only was mom dealing with us invading her space and making her place more people friendly, bt the actual occasion, so when things got tense, i got it. she did say the next morn. she didn't mean to come off sounding ungrateful. kim (baby sis) told her well, mom i would love to have 5 people unload at my house and whip the yards and flowerbeds and house into shape, clean from top to bottom, but its all good, we all deal in our own way, i realize we are not a verbally gushy family, we just are there for one another, so this has been a learning, growing, sharing experience for us all.
> the talk of the no bake cookies caught my attention, my BIL made some yesterday for a dessert for the memorial gathering, we have so much finger foods being made, ahhhh i love good dips, cheese spreads, i did up all the tons of veggies for the veggie tray, with ranch dip on the side. i will have to be vigilent about the snacking, cause my cousin was making spinach rolls and i just can't stop on those things. yum. yesterday mom had a huge crock pot going of pinto beans and had a big skillet of corn bread, i got tickled at my neice (chelsea in from Florida) she is the size of a stick and a picky eater, but she and i pigged out on moms beans and cornbread. comfort food.
> we had planned to have more outside sitting space and not just under moms big carport, but its turned chilly and has rained since yesterday morn, so may not sit up anymore sitting areas. was hopingto be able for folks to sit on her deck in the back also, we will see what the good lord has in store for us. as usual if you don't like the weather in Arkansas, just hang around it will be diff the next day.
> sam the taco soup is good and a fav. of ours here. great in this kind of weather


Praying for you today that it can be a good time for you all and a time of closure. We have had very good family times at this type of occasion so hope it goes well. Building up to it and getting th ehouse ready are all stressful without the grief as well. Sounds lovely having all those people come and do so much at the house- until you find you just want to stop and find your own space for a while and can't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good work. You are a clever knitter. :thumbup:


But unlike Shirleys (I'm guessing) this is done following a pattern- I don't have that type of skill to wing it. 
Anf d the photography skills aren't great, espcially the first one which is a little blurry.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed the last of the other t party, so gonna jump in here now. won't be back prob. for a couple days. today is finally my sisters memorial. will be glad to have some closure, or as much as you get, yesterday we saw the video to music we had done, was hard. it still hits us all at our own times that she is really gone. we have been at moms for the last 3 days working, cleaning to have it in spiffy shape for all the friends and family. its been tense at times, i finally got it, that not only was mom dealing with us invading her space and making her place more people friendly, bt the actual occasion, so when things got tense, i got it. she did say the next morn. she didn't mean to come off sounding ungrateful. kim (baby sis) told her well, mom i would love to have 5 people unload at my house and whip the yards and flowerbeds and house into shape, clean from top to bottom, but its all good, we all deal in our own way, i realize we are not a verbally gushy family, we just are there for one another, so this has been a learning, growing, sharing experience for us all.
> the talk of the no bake cookies caught my attention, my BIL made some yesterday for a dessert for the memorial gathering, we have so much finger foods being made, ahhhh i love good dips, cheese spreads, i did up all the tons of veggies for the veggie tray, with ranch dip on the side. i will have to be vigilent about the snacking, cause my cousin was making spinach rolls and i just can't stop on those things. yum. yesterday mom had a huge crock pot going of pinto beans and had a big skillet of corn bread, i got tickled at my neice (chelsea in from Florida) she is the size of a stick and a picky eater, but she and i pigged out on moms beans and cornbread. comfort food.
> we had planned to have more outside sitting space and not just under moms big carport, but its turned chilly and has rained since yesterday morn, so may not sit up anymore sitting areas. was hopingto be able for folks to sit on her deck in the back also, we will see what the good lord has in store for us. as usual if you don't like the weather in Arkansas, just hang around it will be diff the next day.
> sam the taco soup is good and a fav. of ours here. great in this kind of weather


Be strong, and know that we are praying for you and your family. This is the step to healing, take it in faith, and walk in love. You and your family will be alright.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> The parrot one reminds me of one I did for my sister. She had been abird keeper at the Delaide Zoo looking after parrots so it was an appropriate jumper for her. When she died I claime dit for my own use.


Beautiful work, nice


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee ready to start my day. Did not sleep well last night, just tossed and turned, so I'm up and about. Think I will try to go to the knitting group at church, it's been a while, almost a year, :-D they my not know me LOL LOL. I have some blankets to turn in. We do them for the hospital, chemo gets cold, and they really like them, they can take them home with them. The sun is out and not to cold, so hope I don't change my mind.
Later :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


Deep breaths, deep breaths. lots of deep breaths. I hope you have the discs for Office and can reload. I know where you have been. My old laptop had faulty OS due to trogan virus. Upon considering updating OS costs, decided that laptop will not crash anytime soon and somehow will save the money to replace laptop, hopefully soon.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If your on 55 coming through Pontiac give a shout can meet for a cuppa at least! For me scarves are always a pretty quick knit and usually fairly easy.


If I ever get your way, I will. Couldn't remember where you were from; just knew it was on 55.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed the last of the other t party, so gonna jump in here now. won't be back prob. for a couple days. today is finally my sisters memorial. will be glad to have some closure, or as much as you get, yesterday we saw the video to music we had done, was hard. it still hits us all at our own times that she is really gone. we have been at moms for the last 3 days working, cleaning to have it in spiffy shape for all the friends and family. its been tense at times, i finally got it, that not only was mom dealing with us invading her space and making her place more people friendly, bt the actual occasion, so when things got tense, i got it. she did say the next morn. she didn't mean to come off sounding ungrateful. kim (baby sis) told her well, mom i would love to have 5 people unload at my house and whip the yards and flowerbeds and house into shape, clean from top to bottom, but its all good, we all deal in our own way, i realize we are not a verbally gushy family, we just are there for one another, so this has been a learning, growing, sharing experience for us all.
> the talk of the no bake cookies caught my attention, my BIL made some yesterday for a dessert for the memorial gathering, we have so much finger foods being made, ahhhh i love good dips, cheese spreads, i did up all the tons of veggies for the veggie tray, with ranch dip on the side. i will have to be vigilent about the snacking, cause my cousin was making spinach rolls and i just can't stop on those things. yum. yesterday mom had a huge crock pot going of pinto beans and had a big skillet of corn bread, i got tickled at my neice (chelsea in from Florida) she is the size of a stick and a picky eater, but she and i pigged out on moms beans and cornbread. comfort food.
> we had planned to have more outside sitting space and not just under moms big carport, but its turned chilly and has rained since yesterday morn, so may not sit up anymore sitting areas. was hopingto be able for folks to sit on her deck in the back also, we will see what the good lord has in store for us. as usual if you don't like the weather in Arkansas, just hang around it will be diff the next day.
> sam the taco soup is good and a fav. of ours here. great in this kind of weather


Southern Gal, thoughts and prayers are with you and the rest of your family today. May God bring you all peace and comfort. And I hope the sun shines for all to be outside and to see the yard and flowers.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


Hope you can get the things back. I always worry about that when I have to do a factory reset on my phone but all addresses are saved in google now. Good luck.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Emmett looks such a lovely little fellow, clearly delighted with his turtle! I remember my first having the most terrible fears about school, the night before she started- but she just loved being there!


His older sister went to preschool for two years and he wanted to go with her. He didn't qualify for free ps and the cost is outrageous. Even when Katie started kindergarten, he wanted to go. I don't know what changed his mind. I know once he starts, he will like it. Katie said that she gave her homework to him as a birthday present. He doesn't start until the fall, so it will all work out. Just so funny that he kept saying he didn't want to grow up.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Saturday morning, 

Wow, what beautiful sweaters. No way I could see me trying to knit something like that. You ladies rock.

Thoughts are with Southern Gal and anyone else grieving for a loved one. Peace be with you.

Cookies? What are cookies? Can't remember the last time I had on that wasn't a breakfast style. Macadamia and white chocolate! 

The load was 2 1/2 hrs late last night so I didn't get to bed til 2 a.m. and then had to be up at 6. Woke up at 5:30, of course. Delivered and after I finish this am heading back to bed for a while. Then brunch, laundry and knitting. 

Emmett is a little cutie and growing so fast. At times I wish I had a job that kept me near home, but I like the traveling. Would be bored with a "regular" job again. So, pics and videos and now Skype will have to do. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I sympathize with you about your changing weather. We've had the same here. In fact, yesterday was our very first day of warm weather and I don't expect it to last more than a few days before we get hit with another cold spell. Been a really long winter for us.



Marianne818 said:


> I'm afraid our beautiful weather is about to leave us again for awhile, just read that rain should begin around 2 am and not leave us until around midnight Sunday night. Then start again on Monday continue through Wednesday. I am soooooooo glad I have a lot of yarn. And just love that I got a package of some Craftsy sale yarn in today :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cascade 220 in yellow and an orange.. just love these colors.. not sure what I will make yet, ROFL.
> After so much fresh air and freezing my feet in the river, (water temp was 48 F, brrrrrrrrr) I 'm too pooped to scoot.. LOL. So I think I shall grab my knitting bowl and head to my recliner till I fall asleep in that.. ROFL.
> Have a safe and wonderful evening/night/morning whichever part of the time frame you are in.
> Know I keep you all in prayers, sending lots of hugs and much love and respect to each and everyone.
> Marianne ;-)    :lol:


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel for you. I hate computer problems. Something went squirrly with Mozilla Firefox last week. I found out I could reset it and the problem went away. I'll send good thoughts your way.



Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


I knew the trees and ground were shaking before I fell asleep last night!! Now I know where it came from :roll: :shock: :wink: :lol:  
So sorry you are having all of these problems, I talked with D and B about it and they said they would probably have to have the lap top in front of them to fix whatever is going on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saying hi simply to see if it will decide to send me emails again.For some reason haven't had any this evening from this KTP- last weeks yes but not this one. And it on unwatch above therefore the setting hasn't changed there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, if you bought the program and registered it, there should be a product key you can use to get it reinstalled. Did you download it or buy the CD to install?
> 
> Meanwhile, you might try OpenOffice (free download) and see if that opens your files. Some of the people I work with have used it.


Thanks Sorlenna. I'm looking for the key now. It was an old edition but did fine; now just have to locate the cd & key. Will try OpenOffice too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i could see that you get one.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, I wonder if they will set up properly on rainy days.. our forecast for this entire week is rain... I need to go see the doc and have the webbing removed from between my toes, so much rain I'm afraid we may start developing gills soon also. ROFL... :shock: :lol:   :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> 9:00 Pm The weather today was glorious. Went for manicure,pedicure with a friend from the sr ctr. Absolutely revitalizing and the girl treated me to a leg massage which was delightful. So good for my poor circulation too. I must make my med appts. 6 now pending and one trip to the lab. I wish I could just ignore them.
> Will go to the lys tomorrow to see whats what. Not much dough so won't be able to buy much. I want to buy some lights to read and knit by as the light is so poor in my house that its difficult to knit anywhere but at the sr ctr.
> Fibrofog is harassing me as I thought the convention was this weekend and it is not until next month. Prayers for
> Angora, So Gal and all those grievng at this time of year.
> ...


Marge, just so happy to see you posting once again, doesn't matter if they get the wrong people, we just enjoy that you are here among us!!! Keeping you in our prayers here, glad that you are able to do the tai chi, I really should try that also.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is pretty inevitable that I miss him- he has been part of my life for 21 years. Just over 5 weeks to wait, and prepare.


Oh Julie, these 5 weeks will fly by I'm sure. Keeping you in my thoughts, threw a stone in the river for you yesterday.. I know the situation is still not resolved, just praying that all will be the way you want/need it to be. Love you sweet lady :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Angora and Southern girl, so sorry for your losses. May God be with you both and give you strength through this hard time. 

I have been away and just catching up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...good night's sleep and I'm over the computer problems. Will purchase a new MS office program. Could be worse. Email fixed now. 

Got DD an 86 Mercury Cougar for $250 yesterday. Needs a new front seat, tires, battery but other than that in very good condition. DH says motor sounds great and the body looks good. Do need to clean the interior.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> PuploverI I need that no bake chocolate oatmeal cookie recipe! And I just loved that picture of you and the girls.


No Bake Cookies

2 cups sugar
1 stick butter
1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup cocoa
2 cups quick oats
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup peanut butter

Put sugar, butter, milk and cocoa in a sauce pan and bring to a rolling boil - boil for 1 minute

Remove from heat stir in peanut butter, vanilla and oats mix well and drop by spoonfuls onto wax paper let set and eat!

Im sure that you can substitute almond butter or other butters for peanut. The boiling is the important part, not long enough and they will not set, too long and they will become hard and dry.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed the last of the other t party, so gonna jump in here now. won't be back prob. for a couple days. today is finally my sisters memorial. will be glad to have some closure, or as much as you get, yesterday we saw the video to music we had done, was hard. it still hits us all at our own times that she is really gone. we have been at moms for the last 3 days working, cleaning to have it in spiffy shape for all the friends and family. its been tense at times, i finally got it, that not only was mom dealing with us invading her space and making her place more people friendly, bt the actual occasion, so when things got tense, i got it. she did say the next morn. she didn't mean to come off sounding ungrateful. kim (baby sis) told her well, mom i would love to have 5 people unload at my house and whip the yards and flowerbeds and house into shape, clean from top to bottom, but its all good, we all deal in our own way, i realize we are not a verbally gushy family, we just are there for one another, so this has been a learning, growing, sharing experience for us all.
> the talk of the no bake cookies caught my attention, my BIL made some yesterday for a dessert for the memorial gathering, we have so much finger foods being made, ahhhh i love good dips, cheese spreads, i did up all the tons of veggies for the veggie tray, with ranch dip on the side. i will have to be vigilent about the snacking, cause my cousin was making spinach rolls and i just can't stop on those things. yum. yesterday mom had a huge crock pot going of pinto beans and had a big skillet of corn bread, i got tickled at my neice (chelsea in from Florida) she is the size of a stick and a picky eater, but she and i pigged out on moms beans and cornbread. comfort food.
> we had planned to have more outside sitting space and not just under moms big carport, but its turned chilly and has rained since yesterday morn, so may not sit up anymore sitting areas. was hopingto be able for folks to sit on her deck in the back also, we will see what the good lord has in store for us. as usual if you don't like the weather in Arkansas, just hang around it will be diff the next day.
> sam the taco soup is good and a fav. of ours here. great in this kind of weather


Oh beans and cornbread, YUMMMMM, I'm the only one that likes that, so nope, not part of the meal plan here anymore :thumbdown: 
Sounds like all is well in line for your special day of memories. Wishing sunshine and rainbows to brighten your day. I once asked my Uncle why it always seemed to rain when we had to be at a funeral. He told me that it was our family in heaven shedding tears, that we don't know what joy is waiting for us. Now, when it isn't raining, I wonder if the choir upstairs is too busy laughing with the new member to remember us. :thumbup: 
Keeping you in our thoughts especially on this day. Gentle hugs for all around you..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh beans and cornbread, YUMMMMM, I'm the only one that likes that, so nope, not part of the meal plan here anymore :thumbdown:
> 
> Next time you come down I'll have a pot of beans and make cornbread. It is one of my favorite. What kind of beans do you want?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> I sympathize with you about your changing weather. We've had the same here. In fact, yesterday was our very first day of warm weather and I don't expect it to last more than a few days before we get hit with another cold spell. Been a really long winter for us.


I need to find what part of the state you are in.. I lived in Pagosa Springs, CO for several years. I'm still upset that I never made it to Utah, so many beautiful areas in your state!! I really wonder if winter is going to leave this year.. it was down to 34 F, this morning when I woke. Crazy weather for sure!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> No Bake Cookies
> 
> 2 cups sugar
> 1 stick butter
> ...


Oh Puplover, I've told Mom so many "stories" on why I can't find this recipe, ROFL... guess now I have no excuses :roll: :lol: 
Thank you, (walking away shaking my head, mom is going to smile and laugh when she sees these cookies, I'm done for) Everyone buy stock in the listed ingredients.. I'm sure I'll be buying in bulk :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: ROFL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pinto??? I should bring you the ham bones I have in the freezer.. I don't know why I keep them, guess I'm always hopeful ROFL. That sounds sooooooooooooo good!!! We shall plan this for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, taco soup sounds lovely.
> 
> MRI came out with no problems but arthritis of spine which I am already aware of. Something called phleboliths in deep pelvis. But read they are common and not a problem. So feel much better about colonoscopy on Tuesday.
> Desert Joy


That's good news, Joy. All the best for Tuesday.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Joy, somehow I missed your post, so happy about the good report, still keeping you in prayers!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Puplover, I've told Mom so many "stories" on why I can't find this recipe, ROFL... guess now I have no excuses :roll: :lol:
> Thank you, (walking away shaking my head, mom is going to smile and laugh when she sees these cookies, I'm done for) Everyone buy stock in the listed ingredients.. I'm sure I'll be buying in bulk :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: ROFL


LOL LOL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Puplover, I've told Mom so many "stories" on why I can't find this recipe, ROFL... guess now I have no excuses :roll: :lol:
> Thank you, (walking away shaking my head, mom is going to smile and laugh when she sees these cookies, I'm done for) Everyone buy stock in the listed ingredients.. I'm sure I'll be buying in bulk :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: ROFL


Rofl, sorry Marianne! At least they are easy and font take long. I make ours on the smaller side so you get a treat but not too much and the recipe does double easily. Ooopps, probably shouldnt have said that huh!? Enjoy!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
> Loved the sunrise pic, Julie. Keep them coming.
> The pink shawl is beautiful. Such great work. Can't wait to block all of mine and see if they are decent enough.
> ...


Lovely pic of Emmet and your turtle, Kathy and I loved the story of GS not wanting to be 5!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Sam, I wonder if they will set up properly on rainy days.. our forecast for this entire week is rain... I need to go see the doc and have the webbing removed from between my toes, so much rain I'm afraid we may start developing gills soon also. ROFL... :shock: :lol:   :thumbup: :roll:


Lol lol that is awesome, sooooo funny


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have often looked at her bears etc. They are gorgeous. Am seriously thinking about having a go.


You should, they are great and her instructions make them really easy to do. These are some of the bears I've made. (Apologies to those that have seen these before! :roll: )


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Marianne...I can make those cookies and bring them so you can "forget" the recipe and mom will still be happy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sometimes I like it and other times no. My favourite way is off the spoon- hate it on bread. In cooking varies. But won't be trying it in macaroons.
> 
> Should maybe be getting ready for the wedding, but here I am seeing if I can catch up! Shouldn't take long to get ready though, its not like I spend hours making myself look beautiful.


As I said to Gwennie last week, beauty needs no adornment. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well posting did the trick- notified this time- in time to head off to bed as it is nearly 1045.
See you all tomorrow for a few for us, Saturday still for most of you. Well if I sleep OK it could be nearly Sunday as we have church in the morning so will be at least 12 hours before I return I hope.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well posting did the trick- notified this time- in time to head off to bed as it is nearly 1045.
> See you all tomorrow for a few for us, Saturday still for most of you. Well if I sleep OK it could be nearly Sunday as we have church in the morning so will be at least 12 hours before I return I hope.


Sleep well my friend


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great sweaters, Shirley. I remember when I was small my mum knitted me a yellow polo neck jumper with 2 horses' heads and a horshoe in brown on the front. I loved that jumper! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Rofl, sorry Marianne! At least they are easy and font take long. I make ours on the smaller side so you get a treat but not too much and the recipe does double easily. Ooopps, probably shouldnt have said that huh!? Enjoy!!


NOoooooooooo ROFL.. no doubling here.. she will gain too much weight and I have to lift her at times :thumbdown: Do you think they will set up in rainy weather?? I know fudge won't set if the humidity is high.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 9:00 Pm The weather today was glorious. Went for manicure,pedicure with a friend from the sr ctr. Absolutely revitalizing and the girl treated me to a leg massage which was delightful. So good for my poor circulation too. I must make my med appts. 6 now pending and one trip to the lab. I wish I could just ignore them.
> Will go to the lys tomorrow to see whats what. Not much dough so won't be able to buy much. I want to buy some lights to read and knit by as the light is so poor in my house that its difficult to knit anywhere but at the sr ctr.
> Fibrofog is harassing me as I thought the convention was this weekend and it is not until next month. Prayers for
> Angora, So Gal and all those grievng at this time of year.
> ...


Glad to hear you're feeling somewhat better, Marge.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is pretty inevitable that I miss him- he has been part of my life for 21 years. Just over 5 weeks to wait, and prepare.


It'll go past in no time!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I live in the far northern part of Utah, about 10 miles from the Idaho border. We're just across the mountain from Logan, Utah, west of Logan and about 40 miles north from Ogden. We do live in a beautiful place. I love the mountains around us. Just so tired of the long cold winter. We had nearly a month of below zero temps this winter. Been a long time since we've seen one like this. Froze the apricot blossoms.


Marianne818 said:


> I need to find what part of the state you are in.. I lived in Pagosa Springs, CO for several years. I'm still upset that I never made it to Utah, so many beautiful areas in your state!! I really wonder if winter is going to leave this year.. it was down to 34 F, this morning when I woke. Crazy weather for sure!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well i just made (or put together really) some proffiteroles to take to a barbeque tomorrow. Heres the recipe...
> 
> 1 bag of proffiteroles (already made, about 24) I use an italian brand.
> 
> ...


I love that Nestle Caramel - have been known to eat it straight out of the tin with a spoon! I made a banoffi pie that got great compliments, by filling a shop-bought pastry case with sliced banana, pouring on the caramel and topping with whipped cream. Easiest dessert ever! (and I didn't blush when I said it took me ages to make!! :lol: )


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Marianne...I can make those cookies and bring them so you can "forget" the recipe and mom will still be happy!


LOL.. thank yo Gwen, I have all the ingredients I think, but have to go to the store this afternoon anyway.. (if the rain lets up that is) But the furbabies are almost out of food and I know they will be terribly upset at that idea! 
My room is a disaster area, I didn't realize Mother's Day is so quickly approaching, I have to get that pillow cover made at least! Have been searching for the pattern, finally remembered this morning where I put it.. ROFL. 
Oh by the way, I am going to Newberry on Friday morning. Daniel's music professor is retiring and they are having a special Jazz band performance at 1pm that day. So, I can leave here early, spend time with D and his roommates, we all will go to the concert and I can leave afterwards and be home probably by 7 at the latest! C is considering going with, so that means I can drive her car, Deb will be home by Thursday so she can pop in and check on Mom for us. I'm soooooo excited!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern gal, Hope all goes well today and you get some measure of closure.
Darowil, they are great sweaters!
Busyworkerbee, Welcome!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am having a sock problem, if you folks can help me please. I am using Knit Picks Stroll fingering to knit DH some summer socks. Although I have knit him socks for years, I have never used this yarn. I am knitting the tops in K2P2 rib eight inches long. He wears high top farm shoes most of the time. Anyway, for some reason the tops don't want to stay up. In fact they seem to shorten as the day goes along. This bugs him. If I just make longer tops will this solve the problem? I have never faced this problem with other yarns and it aggravates me to no end. I will not use it for socks again, maybe for other things.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> But unlike Shirleys (I'm guessing) this is done following a pattern- I don't have that type of skill to wing it.
> Anf d the photography skills aren't great, espcially the first one which is a little blurry.


Wing it.....parrots....bet you didn't mean that one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> I live in the far northern part of Utah, about 10 miles from the Idaho border. We're just across the mountain from Logan, Utah, west of Logan and about 40 miles north from Ogden. We do live in a beautiful place. I love the mountains around us. Just so tired of the long cold winter. We had nearly a month of below zero temps this winter. Been a long time since we've seen one like this. Froze the apricot blossoms.


Oh so sorry about the Apricots, I am familiar with that area.. have seen many pictures. Utah is such a beautiful state, so sorry that I didn't have the chance to visit and tour while I lived so close. I lived at 8500 ft, our snow would last until just before Memorial Day, I shoveled and cleared as much as possible to make the place ready to open for the season. I soooooooo do NOT miss that part of the experiences, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL.. thank yo Gwen, I have all the ingredients I think, but have to go to the store this afternoon anyway.. (if the rain lets up that is) But the furbabies are almost out of food and I know they will be terribly upset at that idea!
> My room is a disaster area, I didn't realize Mother's Day is so quickly approaching, I have to get that pillow cover made at least! Have been searching for the pattern, finally remembered this morning where I put it.. ROFL.
> Oh by the way, I am going to Newberry on Friday morning. Daniel's music professor is retiring and they are having a special Jazz band performance at 1pm that day. So, I can leave here early, spend time with D and his roommates, we all will go to the concert and I can leave afterwards and be home probably by 7 at the latest! C is considering going with, so that means I can drive her car, Deb will be home by Thursday so she can pop in and check on Mom for us. I'm soooooo excited!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That will be a great trip. Hopefully this rain will let up too. It would be great if C went with you too. I remember you mentioning this trip coming up. Sounds like you have some serious knitting to do before Mothers Day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> I am having a sock problem, if you folks can help me please. I am using Knit Picks Stroll fingering to knit DH some summer socks. Although I have knit him socks for years, I have never used this yarn. I am knitting the tops in K2P2 rib eight inches long. He wears high top farm shoes most of the time. Anyway, for some reason the tops don't want to stay up. In fact they seem to shorten as the day goes along. This bugs him. If I just make longer tops will this solve the problem? I have never faced this problem with other yarns and it aggravates me to no end. I will not use it for socks again, maybe for other things.


Could you knit some elastic thread into the tops?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That will be a great trip. Hopefully this rain will let up too. It would be great if C went with you too. I remember you mentioning this trip coming up. Sounds like you have some serious knitting to do before Mothers Day.


LOL... you know me better than that.. :wink: :wink: The pattern I have is a simple one really, but at the time I really didn't know how to join to make the round. I do now :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Oh have you picked a day to come and visit???? C is excited to see you again!! So is Mom.. LOL.. (she hopes to be awake this time) We have nothing on the books till Friday that is.. LOL


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello to all!

The results are in! the Oreo-peanut butter brownies were a BIG hit...almost none left! I used a milk chocolate brownie box mix that says it is for a 9x13 pan on the front of the box...mixed it up according to package directions. Opened up and used a package of Oreos...smeared a little peanut butter on top of each one (maybe a little less than a tablespoon). Stacked them in twos and placed them in a greased 9x9 pan. Poured/scooped the brownie mix around the cookies and baked according to the package directions of the brownies...about 50-55 minutes at 350 degrees F. The only thing I might do differently next time is the directions on the brownies said to use 2 eggs but you could add a third if you wanted a more cakey consistency to the brownies...might do that but these were really tasty!

Here are the photos:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wing it.....parrots....bet you didn't mean that one! :lol: :lol:


Must admit that I didn't- wasn't that quick. I guess then I did wing it as the parrots do have wings, being very strange parrots of course

Do you mean you actually needed to whip tha cream for the Banoffee pie? Isn't it delcious stuff thoguh? and so easy now we don't need to boil the condensed milk.

Didn't quite make it to bed, a new email came in before i got the computer turned off!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> The results are in! the Oreo-peanut butter brownies were a BIG hit...almost none left! Here are the photos:


You're killing me here gottastch...LOL I haven't even had breakfast yet and I'm not drooling over these. LOL DH would absolutely love these.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> I am having a sock problem, if you folks can help me please. I am using Knit Picks Stroll fingering to knit DH some summer socks. Although I have knit him socks for years, I have never used this yarn. I am knitting the tops in K2P2 rib eight inches long. He wears high top farm shoes most of the time. Anyway, for some reason the tops don't want to stay up. In fact they seem to shorten as the day goes along. This bugs him. If I just make longer tops will this solve the problem? I have never faced this problem with other yarns and it aggravates me to no end. I will not use it for socks again, maybe for other things.


I haven't used this yarn-is it a sock yarn? If not that could explain it. Sock yarns definitely stay up better. If it is is a heavier yarn (despite it stated weight) maybe you need 4 less stiches? The rib should certainly help hold them up.
Two people with different yarns this week compaling that their socks aren't working. It never rains but it pours.

Now I am going to bed before anything more comes in.
Nigh tnight all.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I am going to make them again this afternoon for the dear son's birthday. His actual birthday was yesterday but we won't get to see him until tomorrow. He likes everything brownie, Oreo and peanut butter...these are PERFECT for him. Next time I will cut these so each portion has an Oreo in it. Dear husband was in charge of cutting them last night and cut them in thirds! Quite a big portion but with a big glass of milk, they were tasty


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't used this yarn-is it a sock yarn? If not that could explain it. Sock yarns definitely stay up better. If it is is a heavier yarn (despite it stated weight) maybe you need 4 less stiches? The rib should certainly help hold them up.
> Two people with different yarns this week compaling that their socks aren't working. It never rains but it pours.
> 
> Now I am going to bed before anything more comes in.
> Nigh tnight all.


Goodnight...sleep well!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, my gosh! Just looking at the pictures could put on pounds. Still I'd chance it just for a smell of them baking. Looks WONDERFUL!


gottastch said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> The results are in! the Oreo-peanut butter brownies were a BIG hit...almost none left! I used a milk chocolate brownie box mix that says it is for a 9x13 pan on the front of the box...mixed it up according to package directions. Opened up and used a package of Oreos...smeared a little peanut butter on top of each one (maybe a little less than a tablespoon). Stacked them in twos and placed them in a greased 9x9 pan. Poured/scooped the brownie mix around the cookies and baked according to the package directions of the brownies...about 50-55 minutes at 350 degrees F. The only thing I might do differently next time is the directions on the brownies said to use 2 eggs but you could add a third if you wanted a more cakey consistency to the brownies...might do that but these were really tasty!
> 
> Here are the photos:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Wow, what a week - no time to post, but I've mostly kept up with the reading and said prayers for all who are ill or who have lost loved ones. My deepest sympathies to Southern Gal and Angora. One of my closest and dearest friends passed away this week. She was a person who took care of everyone else and ignored herself. When her family finally took her to the hospital, her whole body was full of cancer. She was sent home with hospice care and only lived another 10 days. At least she didn't suffer long and is now with Jesus in heaven.
On the other hand, it has been a very good week with my little GD. She is starting to babble instead of grunting - the doctor thinks her vocal cords were slightly damaged by her being intubated for so long after she was born. They said that they will repair themselves in time and it looks like that is happening. And she is trying to crawl! Her physical therapist is very excited - said in another month we'll need to put up the baby gates! DD just ordered a couple - just in case!
Gwen, sorry to hear about your computer problems. I never let anyone touch my laptop except DH for simple things or DD#1 for more complicated stuff. If she can't fix it, she takes it to her friends at work who have fixed it more than once! Thank goodness for IT geniuses!!
Well, it sounds like DH has the lawn tractor running, which means we'll be going out to do errands soon - he wanted to see if he was going to need parts before we left.
My other good news this week is that after 4 years or trying we have finally sold my mother's house!( Insert happy dance here!!!!) We'll be closing in about a month, which means the family needs to get up there and finish cleaning it out- guess I know what I'm doing next weekend. Well, I will end my novel and go get ready to leave - just heard DH come in the back door. 
Love and prayers to all, Paula


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Could you knit some elastic thread into the tops?


My problem is he is diabetic and I am afraid that may affect the circulation. I guess I could try working some through loosely. I may be better off to frog them and use the yarn for something else. I don't know.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I haven't used this yarn-is it a sock yarn? If not that could explain it. Sock yarns definitely stay up better. If it is is a heavier yarn (despite it stated weight) maybe you need 4 less stiches? The rib should certainly help hold them up. (Quote)

It is in with the listed sock yarns. It is 75% super wash merino wool,25% nylon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't used this yarn-is it a sock yarn? If not that could explain it. Sock yarns definitely stay up better. If it is is a heavier yarn (despite it stated weight) maybe you need 4 less stiches? The rib should certainly help hold them up.
> Two people with different yarns this week compaling that their socks aren't working. It never rains but it pours.
> 
> Now I am going to bed before anything more comes in.
> Nigh tnight all.


Darowil & MawMaw12, that was the same yarn I used--guess it is not for socks after all...

I woke up with itching under my chin this morning. Stupid allergies are driving me NUTS this year. Sigh. I'll wipe it down with some witch hazel and see if that helps or apply a tea compress (helped my chapped lips a lot).

Yuckl and I are at a standstill in our negotiations: he thinks he should be able to eat my yarn, and I think he should not. So today I will look into a YPS (Yarn Protection System) that will keep it out of sight and out of mind. I think if I just can find the lid for one of the plastic boxes, I can get it all covered up!

The short row experiment is coming along; well, I'm learning things, anyway, though I suspect the "prototype" will be frogged (not sure yet).

Loved seeing the sweaters--I'd have to put a lizard on mine, of course. :mrgreen:

Now I need to get about into the day. Be well & blessed, everyone!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I am definitely going to try that pattern but I forgot to copy it. Who posted it so that I can go find it?? The sweater with the intarsia roses that I made once[/b] I would appreciate it if you would let me know and I will go searching. meant to copy the pattern. darn it.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops a gwenie  So I'll edit this to tell you about my evening. I just spent 4 hours on line and on the phone with tech support for my email. They said they would have to delete the old Outlook (which I suggested that be done before when installing the new Outlook but they insisted it would not need to be done). THEN they finally said they would have to reinstall the 2013 Outlook to which I specifically asked if I would loose my addresses. OH NO they said....guess what...email is fixed now but I have ZERO of my addresses. I think I can pull the ones for the folks I have for the knit-a-palooza but I have NOTHING else. No other friends, no family, etc. I am NOT very happy right now. :evil: :thumbdown:
> 
> Nothing infuriates me nearly as much as for someone to say "oh no, it won't affect it" then for it to do exactly what I was afraid of happening. And they are the "experts"???
> 
> ...


Hearty commiserations on your computer trials and tribulations! That sort of thing makes me want to chew the carpet! Grrr........ Every so often DH de ides to 'update' program's which then refuse to open old files just when I really need them, or when someone has emailed one as an attachment.
Looking on the bright side, have you ever managed to use the blue air referred to to dye yarn? might be interesting - or maybe it would just come out scorched?


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> I tried to post earlier on the other tp but my tablet refused! So, I will try to remember all I wrote.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Wow Kathy, you have a very busy life! That's great. The baby is beautiful. Aren't they a joy! Our youngest GC and only GS is 9 and it seems like yesterday he was little like yours!!

I have a girlfriend who is learning to drive the big rigs. She says there are quite a few female drivers nowadays. I give her and you credit as I can barely back up m minivan!! Happy miles ahead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, wow, I have 20 pages to catch up from last week and 11 pages already this week. 
Yesterday was a long day, but it was a beautiful day for traveling to Ft. Collins and back, and shopping in between and around doctors appt. 
I have my first cup of coffee down, now I need another, then I'll start getting caught up and working on my workshop so I have some idea what I'm doing when the time comes. :shock: :roll:  
lol
Well, hope everyone is doing great and having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm so enjoying TSN's Vienna adventures. How exciting.
> 
> Lurker. Big hug to you. I hope you and Fale are reunited soon. Ear scratches for Rufus and Ringo.
> 
> ...


Still in Vienna for one more day so hello everyone! Today is slightly cooler than yesterday so DH and I went exploring. We took a tram to its terminus then walked back to the city centre (more delicious ice cream consumed) and window shopped a little, and checked out the interiors of a couple of churches, but not the Cathedral. I couldn't find the Candle shop, but did see shops dedicated to quite unusual items, eg a walking stick shop (all with silver tops and carefully polished sticks etc, and huge price tags. There was also a men's straw hat shop which looked very posh too. And all the big designer stores where a single item is carefully displayed in a whole window. The one which made me wonder though was a fast food outlet called Chicken Paradise ("Huhner Paradis" in German - cant find the umlaut for the u). I don't think hens would view it that way unless cannibals! I have not had much luck taking photos with the iPad, but here is the skyline view from the hotel.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Double ditto...


Yes, I agree, Emmet and his new turtle are both too cute for words


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> The parrot one reminds me of one I did for my sister. She had been abird keeper at the Delaide Zoo looking after parrots so it was an appropriate jumper for her. When she died I claime dit for my own use.


Those parrots look almost lifelike, what a lovely sweater. Do you wear it much or just keep it as an example of your work?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How does he make the skirt steak----is it marinated?



Pontuf said:


> I'm still on last week's posts. So many pictures and lots of traveling for some. Puplover I love your pictures! Lovely family, lovely flowers, beautiful WIPs and Ashton is a doll, so is DH. You look great! Such pretty spring flowers. I just love it when people post pictures.
> 
> I'm so enjoying TSN's Vienna adventures. How exciting.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to check for the can of caramel....haven't been down the baking aisle for a while.



KateB said:


> I love that Nestle Caramel - have been known to eat it straight out of the tin with a spoon! I made a banoffi pie that got great compliments, by filling a shop-bought pastry case with sliced banana, pouring on the caramel and topping with whipped cream. Easiest dessert ever! (and I didn't blush when I said it took me ages to make!! :lol: )


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> The results are in! the Oreo-peanut butter brownies were a BIG hit...almost none left! I used a milk chocolate brownie box mix that says it is for a 9x13 pan on the front of the box...mixed it up according to package directions. Opened up and used a package of Oreos...smeared a little peanut butter on top of each one (maybe a little less than a tablespoon). Stacked them in twos and placed them in a greased 9x9 pan. Poured/scooped the brownie mix around the cookies and baked according to the package directions of the brownies...about 50-55 minutes at 350 degrees F. The only thing I might do differently next time is the directions on the brownies said to use 2 eggs but you could add a third if you wanted a more cakey consistency to the brownies...might do that but these were really tasty!
> 
> Here are the photos:


Ooh, these look so good, watch out tummy!!! I will have to look out for Oreos when I get back. They are available in certain shops but not everywhere.
Meanwhile here are a couple more photos of Vienna


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all...have a question I need help with. If a yarn is 100% acrylic worsted weight why would it be considered needing hand washing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, these look so good, watch out tummy!!! I will have to look out for Oreos when I get back. They are available in certain shops but not everywhere.
> Meanwhile here are a couple more photos of Vienna


Beautiful pictures TNS. I feel almost as if I'm on a vacation myself. Thanks for posting. :-D


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Regarding the jigsaw puzzles, my ex-husband posted on facebook last night, "I'm so proud of myself! I just finished a jigsaw puzzle and it only too 6 months! The Box said 2-4 years!" *LOL*


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

The only thing that comes to mind is to maybe prevent pilling. Maybe someone else will have a different idea.


Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all...have a question I need help with. If a yarn is 100% acrylic worsted weight why would it be considered needing hand washing?


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> thank you for the thoughts for us as we do our greiving. i just had to post and tell you i love the precious face of your sheltie, we lost ours of 15 yrs this past oct. her color was not that odd, she had beutiful markings and was very small. but i love their faces, they are just a stunning dog.


Thanks so much for the kind words about Seamus. He's a rascal what with his barking and all the antics. Thinking about you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> NOoooooooooo ROFL.. no doubling here.. she will gain too much weight and I have to lift her at times :thumbdown: Do you think they will set up in rainy weather?? I know fudge won't set if the humidity is high.


I havent had too many issues with humidity affecting/effecting(?) them. The only times I remembrr having issues is whenits really hot nhumid. And thatsnot to say that i wasnt watchful of the boiling speed n time. And when i get asoft set the freezer helps


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all...have a question I need help with. If a yarn is 100% acrylic worsted weight why would it be considered needing hand washing?


No clue, 100% acrylic should be machine wash n dry, all of mine is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Julie, these 5 weeks will fly by I'm sure. Keeping you in my thoughts, threw a stone in the river for you yesterday.. I know the situation is still not resolved, just praying that all will be the way you want/need it to be. Love you sweet lady :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Marianne for your kind words! And the stone!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...good night's sleep and I'm over the computer problems. Will purchase a new MS office program. Could be worse. Email fixed now.
> 
> Got DD an 86 Mercury Cougar for $250 yesterday. Needs a new front seat, tires, battery but other than that in very good condition. DH says motor sounds great and the body looks good. Do need to clean the interior.


What a deal. Never see prices like that on cars. Good for you and your DD.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Pinto??? I should bring you the ham bones I have in the freezer.. I don't know why I keep them, guess I'm always hopeful ROFL. That sounds sooooooooooooo good!!! We shall plan this for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Please let me know when cuz I will be right there with you. Used to make it when I was married with ham hocks.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Me too, G pooh!
Have had an attack of no downloads for some timeeee. trying to fix w/ the help of ads on hte popups and of course, spending on the debit card, nothing fixed. each site i look at sez, free fix and nothing happens except they want $.. i must get a local, but have a hard time w/. that as no one is frag free and that is amust for mee. plus SOOOOOOOOOOOO much is wrong that i don't know what to ask for.
the only fix I got was bigger lettering, I chged the font!
yay me!
anddd then something occurred and I got it doubled. Don't want to lose easier reading so am staying w/ so far.. I missed atleast 2 tea parties and am now behind this new one and the last oneee. may have to lose that one, but some Sunday's are good times to try catch it all.
missed u awwwl!
bets


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Those parrots look almost lifelike, what a lovely sweater. Do you wear it much or just keep it as an example of your work?


I think it is put away somewhere. we had so much fun doing that class. you would never believe the different things people did. all the sweaters were conversation pieces. We all wore ours to a reception for the crafters in the park and they were quite a hit.

I am thinking of doing something like it for the workshops if I can figure out some time. Now that Nadene is coming on board and helping do the classes and we have plans for someone to do the trimming, there might be more time.

By the way if any of you took the basic crochet course, I would highly recommend that you drop into the snowflake afghan workshop which opened today. It is a great learning workshop as it uses the basic stitches used in all crochet. it is a good pattern to make something beautiful with the new stitches you have learned. Not sure if there are any of you on the TP but worthwhile, in my opinion. #24 workshop


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is to maybe prevent pilling. Maybe someone else will have a different idea.


 With me it depends what I am washing.acrylic heavy socks go in the washer, a sweater might be hand washed, depending on how involved it is. I don't like machine washing my knitted projects usually, and some are acrylic and some are worsted. I guess it is a matter of our own way of doing things. I have acrylic red heart sweaters that look new and some that don't depending on the care I used washing them. jmo


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much Kathy -- I am going to go get it now.


I just looked and that one is my bed jacket pattern. It is the one that was posted awhile ago with the pattern (very old) that I had done many years ago. It has roses done in intarsia, much like the picture Julie posted. can't find it. I can't remember who posted the pattern and picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just looked and that one is my bed jacket pattern. It is the one that was posted awhile ago with the pattern (very old) that I had done many years ago. It has roses done in intarsia, much like the picture Julie posted. can't find it. I can't remember who posted the pattern and picture.


Rookie posted it, don't recall what page!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I posted again on page 6 of this TP - if you don't find it, send me a PM with your email, and I'll send it directly to you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie posted it, don't recall what page!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely pic of Emmet and your turtle, Kathy and I loved the story of GS not wanting to be 5!


This story reminds me of when DD #2 finished 2nd grade and told us that she was done with school wasn't going on to the 3rd grade because after 2nd, it ''got too hard for little kids!!''

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> My problem is he is diabetic and I am afraid that may affect the circulation. I guess I could try working some through loosely. I may be better off to frog them and use the yarn for something else. I don't know.


Did you knit a gauge swatch and then check gauge as you knitted the leg section?

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have been thinking of you today southern gal - soothing healing energy to you and yours - and hopefully this will bring the comfort and closure you need.

we'll be looking for you with fresh tea and a recliner so you can relax with your feet up.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed the last of the other t party, so gonna jump in here now. won't be back prob. for a couple days. today is finally my sisters memorial. will be glad to have some closure, or as much as you get, yesterday we saw the video to music we had done, was hard. it still hits us all at our own times that she is really gone. we have been at moms for the last 3 days working, cleaning to have it in spiffy shape for all the friends and family. its been tense at times, i finally got it, that not only was mom dealing with us invading her space and making her place more people friendly, bt the actual occasion, so when things got tense, i got it. she did say the next morn. she didn't mean to come off sounding ungrateful. kim (baby sis) told her well, mom i would love to have 5 people unload at my house and whip the yards and flowerbeds and house into shape, clean from top to bottom, but its all good, we all deal in our own way, i realize we are not a verbally gushy family, we just are there for one another, so this has been a learning, growing, sharing experience for us all.
> the talk of the no bake cookies caught my attention, my BIL made some yesterday for a dessert for the memorial gathering, we have so much finger foods being made, ahhhh i love good dips, cheese spreads, i did up all the tons of veggies for the veggie tray, with ranch dip on the side. i will have to be vigilent about the snacking, cause my cousin was making spinach rolls and i just can't stop on those things. yum. yesterday mom had a huge crock pot going of pinto beans and had a big skillet of corn bread, i got tickled at my neice (chelsea in from Florida) she is the size of a stick and a picky eater, but she and i pigged out on moms beans and cornbread. comfort food.
> we had planned to have more outside sitting space and not just under moms big carport, but its turned chilly and has rained since yesterday morn, so may not sit up anymore sitting areas. was hopingto be able for folks to sit on her deck in the back also, we will see what the good lord has in store for us. as usual if you don't like the weather in Arkansas, just hang around it will be diff the next day.
> sam the taco soup is good and a fav. of ours here. great in this kind of weather


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow darowil - that is some great knitting - love parrots.

sam



darowil said:


> The parrot one reminds me of one I did for my sister. She had been abird keeper at the Delaide Zoo looking after parrots so it was an appropriate jumper for her. When she died I claime dit for my own use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never know when you are going to meet another crazy knitter - good for you darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> As you see I am back from the wedding. Lovely wedding and I caught up with a lady I hadnt seen for a while. Have any of you read the novel Knitting? The author is, unsurprisingly a knitter and was at the wedding today so we had a lovely chat about knitting. David turned to her husband to say something, commiserating with him and then Ann said she had taught him how to knit. So poor Davey, now I will try again to convince him it is worthwhile doing. I have off course told her about KP, David gave her contact details so I will give her more info when she contacts me. She loves the sounds of the workshops- and other the magic loop which she wants to do loves the sound of the lace ones as well.. she commented on how nice it was to talk to someone who knitted more than a plain jumper. David groaned when she said she had her knitting in the car, and asked her husband if he thought she could knit in the church if the bride was running too late. Last thing Davids wife needed was someone else who was crazy about knitting. But Ann also quilts and has just got back into spinning and dying as well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Ooh, these look so good, watch out tummy!!! I will have to look out for Oreos when I get back. They are available in certain shops but not everywhere.
> Meanwhile here are a couple more photos of Vienna


Nice pictures, would like to see it one day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a long winter here in northwest ohio also - today is warm but i don't think it will stay. i am so ready for ninety degrees in the shade.

sam



nrc1940 said:


> I sympathize with you about your changing weather. We've had the same here. In fact, yesterday was our very first day of warm weather and I don't expect it to last more than a few days before we get hit with another cold spell. Been a really long winter for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we could use some of that rain - i was reading that the effects of last year's drout still haven't been compensated for.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Sam, I wonder if they will set up properly on rainy days.. our forecast for this entire week is rain... I need to go see the doc and have the webbing removed from between my toes, so much rain I'm afraid we may start developing gills soon also. ROFL... :shock: :lol:   :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we could use some of that rain - i was reading that the effects of last year's drout still haven't been compensated for.
> 
> sam


And while you're sharing, Marianne, please send some here, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


garter stitch taken to new heights!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


Beautiful nice work. One day :-D


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Regarding the jigsaw puzzles, my ex-husband posted on facebook last night, "I'm so proud of myself! I just finished a jigsaw puzzle and it only too 6 months! The Box said 2-4 years!" *LOL*


Tee-hee-hee! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks great kathy - just my kind of brownie.

sam

could someone tell me where the recipe is - i forgot to copy it.



gottastch said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> The results are in! the Oreo-peanut butter brownies were a BIG hit...almost none left! I used a milk chocolate brownie box mix that says it is for a 9x13 pan on the front of the box...mixed it up according to package directions. Opened up and used a package of Oreos...smeared a little peanut butter on top of each one (maybe a little less than a tablespoon). Stacked them in twos and placed them in a greased 9x9 pan. Poured/scooped the brownie mix around the cookies and baked according to the package directions of the brownies...about 50-55 minutes at 350 degrees F. The only thing I might do differently next time is the directions on the brownies said to use 2 eggs but you could add a third if you wanted a more cakey consistency to the brownies...might do that but these were really tasty!
> 
> Here are the photos:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have been thinking of you today southern gal - soothing healing energy to you and yours - and hopefully this will bring the comfort and closure you need.
> 
> we'll be looking for you with fresh tea and a recliner so you can relax with your feet up.
> 
> sam


Me too. I hope the celebration of your sisters life has been cathartic and that you gain strength from the other members of the family and friends that joined you in the memorial service. I'm sending a great big bear <<hug>> across the sea from Vienna before I go back home on Monday.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Nice pictures, would like to see it one day


I wish I could take all you lovely KPers with me to Vienna, its a wonderful city and I have really enjoyed my visit. We had a most marvellous meal out tonight. It's asparagus season, so lots of dishes based on this. I had a Parmesan cheese soup with asparagus, which was just so intensely flavoured that I really wanted to just have another portion as main course!! (Had lamb instead; perfect but not quite as impressive as the soup) we stopped at that and then walked back to the hotel. If anyone is ever here in Vienna the restaurant is called Entler, and if necessary, English can be used. My German is rudimentary as its a long time since I did my School O level.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you take a picture of it dowager?

sam

i would never take it apart if it had taken me that long.



Dowager said:


> Regarding the jigsaw puzzles, my ex-husband posted on facebook last night, "I'm so proud of myself! I just finished a jigsaw puzzle and it only too 6 months! The Box said 2-4 years!" *LOL*


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


That Dreambird is lovely, what a beautiful piece of work. I really would like to attempt it but not yet! Love the way the feathers curve and the colours you have used.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very handsome dog

sam



shelty lover said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words about Seamus. He's a rascal what with his barking and all the antics. Thinking about you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad to see you back purplelady - hope you get to the bottom of your computer problems. i would stay away form online promises to fix your computer.

sam



purplelady said:


> Me too, G pooh!
> Have had an attack of no downloads for some timeeee. trying to fix w/ the help of ads on hte popups and of course, spending on the debit card, nothing fixed. each site i look at sez, free fix and nothing happens except they want $.. i must get a local, but have a hard time w/. that as no one is frag free and that is amust for mee. plus SOOOOOOOOOOOO much is wrong that i don't know what to ask for.
> the only fix I got was bigger lettering, I chged the font!
> yay me!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sorlenna - i so love the colors and the tan is the perfect background. i am going to try it but i am thinking not until fall or sooner if you are going to teach a workshop on it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely sorlenna - i so love the colors and the tan is the perfect background. i am going to try it but i am thinking not until fall or sooner if you are going to teach a workshop on it.
> 
> sam


It's really pretty simple--I was surprised at how easily it went after the first feather. By using the stitch counts on the worksheet, I found that all I needed to do was follow it, and voila. You love short rows, right, so it should be a breeze for you. I think the trickiest thing about it was the wording of the written out parts (it was translated), but after you do the steps once, you'll be well on your way.

Shirley and I are talking about workshops, but nothing is decided for sure yet.

Southern Gal, I hope today has been healing for your family.

The photos from Vienna are lovely and the dinner sounds heavenly--I love asparagus!

Ah, I know there was something else I wanted to comment on, but as usual, I can't recall. I'm working on putting a couple of patterns up on Ravelry today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Back from the knitting group, had a good time, kinda glad I went. Good to back home now time to eat, but what!!!!! ;-)


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

We love taco soup at our house, if any of you haven't tried it you need to. Thanks Sam for giving the recipe to everyone. Yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I havent had too many issues with humidity affecting/effecting(?) them. The only times I remembrr having issues is whenits really hot nhumid. And thatsnot to say that i wasnt watchful of the boiling speed n time. And when i get asoft set the freezer helps


I ended up being out and about all afternoon, have plans to go to the Celebrate Clayton days tomorrow (if it isn't pouring down rain) so maybe Monday I'll get them made, LOL. C is going to take a picture of the hair cut.. if I remind her, I do tend to forget when it comes to me being in a picture, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Marianne for your kind words! And the stone!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there,reading about your Nestles Caramal top sounds so good.Do you know if it can be bought in the United Kingdom? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> we could use some of that rain - i was reading that the effects of last year's drout still haven't been compensated for.
> 
> sam


Sam we are finally out of drought status for the first time in many years. It's really odd to see how green everything is, the waterfalls are running full force, the rivers are absolutely beautiful. Though I do wish that we would only get the rain one day a week instead of one sunny day a week, LOL. I do wish also that I could send some much needed rain to all the parts of this country that so desperately need it. I'm also dreading the mosquitoes that come from having so much standing water.. :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


Sorlenna, this is beautiful!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And while you're sharing, Marianne, please send some here, too!


But of course dear friend, have to remember NM for sure!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


Oh Sorlenna - it is glorious! wonderful job! I have not had a chance to even think about mine. You are so talented.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Southern Girl, I have been thinking of you all day. I hope everything went as you hoped and that you had a day of contentment with your family - she is in a better place.

*Thoughts are with you and your family*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh Sorlenna - it is glorious! wonderful job! I have not had a chance to even think about mine. You are so talented.


Thanks, and it's a great pattern--really can't go wrong!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> But of course dear friend, have to remember NM for sure!!!


 :thumbup: Yup, we're about to dry up and blow away out here.  The rangers say the forests will likely be closed soon.

Shirley! Those flowers brought back such a strong memory of my childhood--my mother loves purple irises and we used to have a hillside covered with those and tiger lilies. I just loved it. Thank you!

Speaking of flowers, I have finished the sunflower at last! I also think it might be fun to do in yellow/white for a daisy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Yup, we're about to dry up and blow away out here.  The rangers say the forests will likely be closed soon.
> 
> Shirley! Those flowers brought back such a strong memory of my childhood--my mother loves purple irises and we used to have a hillside covered with those and tiger lilies. I just loved it. Thank you!
> 
> Speaking of flowers, I have finished the sunflower at last! I also think it might be fun to do in yellow/white for a daisy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 26 April 13
> 
> Goodness  the last knitting tea party in April  I hope may brings some warmer weather. The air still has a chill to it. The little boys have a friend home and all three are outside my window playing basketball  they dont seem to mind the cool. Where do they get their energy?
> 
> ...


There is topical stuff now for cats that deals with ticks. Expensive but apparently it does the job.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Gwen I use open office, its free and is compatible with other office programs so will open MS files that u already have on the computer, lyn xx



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...good night's sleep and I'm over the computer problems. Will purchase a new MS office program. Could be worse. Email fixed now.
> 
> Got DD an 86 Mercury Cougar for $250 yesterday. Needs a new front seat, tires, battery but other than that in very good condition. DH says motor sounds great and the body looks good. Do need to clean the interior.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Southern Girl, I have been thinking of you all day. I hope everything went as you hoped and that you had a day of contentment with your family - she is in a better place.
> 
> *Thoughts are with you and your family*


Just beautiful, I love your work, my my :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I missed most of the last tea party, so it seems only right that I should be an early arrival for this one! The soup recipe sounds good, I love making soup! Does it freeze? It looks more than we would eat between two of us, but it would be great to have handy in the freezer to share when the family dropped round.


It freezes great. I use some spiced sausage in mine - chorizo, andouille, etc.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Yup, we're about to dry up and blow away out here.  The rangers say the forests will likely be closed soon.
> 
> Shirley! Those flowers brought back such a strong memory of my childhood--my mother loves purple irises and we used to have a hillside covered with those and tiger lilies. I just loved it. Thank you!
> 
> Speaking of flowers, I have finished the sunflower at last! I also think it might be fun to do in yellow/white for a daisy.


Really nice, you do good work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> You should, they are great and her instructions make them really easy to do. These are some of the bears I've made. (Apologies to those that have seen these before! :roll: )


Oh, those are sooo cute. How did you do those tiny ones?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Wow Kathy, you have a very busy life! That's great. The baby is beautiful. Aren't they a joy! Our youngest GC and only GS is 9 and it seems like yesterday he was little like yours!!
> 
> I have a girlfriend who is learning to drive the big rigs. She says there are quite a few female drivers nowadays. I give her and you credit as I can barely back up m minivan!! Happy miles ahead.


He's my GGS and I don't get to see him very often as I stay out for three/four weeks. I drive a 3/4 ton cargo van. More power to the ladies that take on the big rigs. Wish her luck for me.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


Great looking scarf


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Yup, we're about to dry up and blow away out here.  The rangers say the forests will likely be closed soon.
> 
> Shirley! Those flowers brought back such a strong memory of my childhood--my mother loves purple irises and we used to have a hillside covered with those and tiger lilies. I just loved it. Thank you!
> 
> Speaking of flowers, I have finished the sunflower at last! I also think it might be fun to do in yellow/white for a daisy.


Beautiful and it drapes so nicely.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Saturday evening already. Of course when you sleep most of the morning the rest of the day goes by fast. Had a great lunch at Beef House, which is outside of Covington, Indiana. Bit expensive but I had an 8 ounce ribeye steak, baked potato with sour cream, salad and black bean soup. The meal came with 3 beautifully big yeast rolls. ate one and a half and bought the others with me. Also they give you apple butter or strawberry jam. Still full from lunch but had ice cream cone after I did my laundry. Back to eating frugal tomorrow. Drove over to Indy and it's starting to rain. 

Those Oreo brownies looks so good. I'll have to show DD2 the recipe although she won't put peanut butter in it. The only ones that eat peanut butter at her house are her two dogs when they get their nightly medicine.

Hope everyone had a great day. Special thoughts to all who need them.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gwen I just sent you a card to your email. I am on page 4 of 16 so I have a lot of reading to do and I haven't finished last week either. I fell asleep when I got home from the game last night and today I went to lunch with my high school buddies and I just got home. So off I go to read. See you all when I catch up!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


Sorlenna it is beautiful!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Yup, we're about to dry up and blow away out here.  The rangers say the forests will likely be closed soon.
> 
> Shirley! Those flowers brought back such a strong memory of my childhood--my mother loves purple irises and we used to have a hillside covered with those and tiger lilies. I just loved it. Thank you!
> 
> Speaking of flowers, I have finished the sunflower at last! I also think it might be fun to do in yellow/white for a daisy.


I like the sunflower and I also think your idea for the daisy would be just as lovely. So are all of your designs!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good day, and now it's time for some rest hands are tired and my body is too. So good night/day to all until tomorrow. Be blessed. Big hugs to all. :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I like the sunflower and I also think your idea for the daisy would be just as lovely. So are all of your designs!


Thanks! I do have a lot of fun. I've just started on another crochet project, loosely based on the experiment I did the last couple of nights. We'll see if it goes anywhere or ends up in the frog pond. LOL

Sam, I am having trouble attaching a document to my email--I didn't forget. I hope it will get worked out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hearty commiserations on your computer trials and tribulations! That sort of thing makes me want to chew the carpet! Grrr........ Every so often DH de ides to 'update' program's which then refuse to open old files just when I really need them, or when someone has emailed one as an attachment.
> Looking on the bright side, have you ever managed to use the blue air referred to to dye yarn? might be interesting - or maybe it would just come out scorched?


Probably would have burst into flames! LOL I THINK all is fine now after many issues again today. LOL Love my computer...hate computer issues...guess I have a love/hate relationship going here. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

jheiens said:


> This story reminds me of when DD #2 finished 2nd grade and told us that she was done with school wasn't going on to the 3rd grade because after 2nd, it ''got too hard for little kids!!''
> 
> Ohio Joy


How cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


Stunning; absolutely stunning!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Yup, we're about to dry up and blow away out here.  The rangers say the forests will likely be closed soon.
> 
> Shirley! Those flowers brought back such a strong memory of my childhood--my mother loves purple irises and we used to have a hillside covered with those and tiger lilies. I just loved it. Thank you!
> 
> Speaking of flowers, I have finished the sunflower at last! I also think it might be fun to do in yellow/white for a daisy.


very very nice!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, if you bought the program and registered it, there should be a product key you can use to get it reinstalled. Did you download it or buy the CD to install?
> 
> Meanwhile, you might try OpenOffice (free download) and see if that opens your files. Some of the people I work with have used it.


I have used Openoffice only for years.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I finally made it! All caught up with the digest, last week and this week. What a good feeling. Hurray! Now I can go back to watching the race and working on my wingspan. It is 7pm now I can't believe the weekend is halfway gone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for past, present and future rumba owners.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love irises - thanks shirley - beautiful as usual.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Southern Girl, I have been thinking of you all day. I hope everything went as you hoped and that you had a day of contentment with your family - she is in a better place.
> 
> *Thoughts are with you and your family*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sorlenna - was worth the waiting for - better than i expected - i love the petals and the leaves - already thinking about yarn.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Yup, we're about to dry up and blow away out here.  The rangers say the forests will likely be closed soon.
> 
> Shirley! Those flowers brought back such a strong memory of my childhood--my mother loves purple irises and we used to have a hillside covered with those and tiger lilies. I just loved it. Thank you!
> 
> Speaking of flowers, I have finished the sunflower at last! I also think it might be fun to do in yellow/white for a daisy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not worried.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks! I do have a lot of fun. I've just started on another crochet project, loosely based on the experiment I did the last couple of nights. We'll see if it goes anywhere or ends up in the frog pond. LOL
> 
> Sam, I am having trouble attaching a document to my email--I didn't forget. I hope it will get worked out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The iris's were so pretty. Can't wait until I can plant some flowers.
Gone all day today to a bridal shower for our sons fiancé. It was a nice day and it made it to 73 in ND today. All the snow gone and the windows were all open and it was so fun to be able to stand outside and visit. It has been 6months since we have seen temperatures like this.
Had fun catching up all the comments and now will knit for awhile.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorlenna, I love your shawl. It's just the size I like.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is my third attempt to post. No wifi here so am posting from my iphone


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We arrived in Greer . Our lovely cabin is on the little Colorado river which is more like a stream. Pontuf's tail has not stopped wagging since he jumped out of the car


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Tv out but I brought some DVDs. We are watching some oldies. My favorite wife. , mr . Blanding builds his dream house, somethings gotta give, it's complicated and of course 40 year old virgin for DH.
We hikeD by the river this evening lots of elk droppings but no spottings. Maybe in the morning


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The weather is perfect here . No allergies Yea!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The weather is perfect here . No allergies Yea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Darowil & MawMaw12, that was the same yarn I used--guess it is not for socks after all...


As two of you had problems withthe same yarn it seems it must be the yarn. But with 75%wool and 25% nylon aswell as under sock yarns it should have been OK. At least you can both know it wasn't you. Maybe it is worth letting them know as you both had similar problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> My problem is he is diabetic and I am afraid that may affect the circulation. I guess I could try working some through loosely. I may be better off to frog them and use the yarn for something else. I don't know.


In my Sock workshop (accessed through the link below) I have information on knitting socks for diabetics provided by Zoe (5mmdpns)- and as a diabetic and a diabetes educator who knits socks she should know what she is talking about!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Those parrots look almost lifelike, what a lovely sweater. Do you wear it much or just keep it as an example of your work?


I do wear it- but only in the middle of winter as it is woool and 8 ply (DK) so very warm for our reasonably mild winter. Actually thats one reason why I often don't use wool. I get so warm in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all...have a question I need help with. If a yarn is 100% acrylic worsted weight why would it be considered needing hand washing?


I was going to say maybe it was a delicate yarn- but then remembered you said worsted. Hard to see a worsted being delicate and needing special care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


That looks really nice- tempting me again!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Yup, we're about to dry up and blow away out here.  The rangers say the forests will likely be closed soon.
> 
> Shirley! Those flowers brought back such a strong memory of my childhood--my mother loves purple irises and we used to have a hillside covered with those and tiger lilies. I just loved it. Thank you!
> 
> Speaking of flowers, I have finished the sunflower at last! I also think it might be fun to do in yellow/white for a daisy.


Oh this is just gorgeous,love the colours and I would think the daisy would be equally gorgeous too - you are so talented


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> The weather is perfect here . No allergies Yea!


That's good news, have a really wonderful time out there. Sounds beautifully peaceful -back to nature. And glad Pontuf is enjoying it too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


That's lovely, Sorlenna. Love the colours and how it drapes so beautifully. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Love the sunflower shawl too - you are one talented lady!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Hi there,reading about your Nestles Caramal top sounds so good.Do you know if it can be bought in the United Kingdom? Thanks for any help.


Yes Briallu, it'll be next to the tins of condensed milk.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Oh, those are sooo cute. How did you do those tiny ones?


They're Gypsycream's Pocket Bears and they are only about 5 inches tall (sitting). Her patterns are on craftsy.com. Those two little Pocket bears went to my friend's neice's flowergirls, in fact, thinking about it I don't have any of those bears now, they've all moved out! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It's been a good day, and now it's time for some rest hands are tired and my body is too. So good night/day to all until tomorrow. Be blessed. Big hugs to all. :-D


Hope you slept well!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

New day new beginnings, yes, looking forward to the day sun, cool and bright. I love it, will be out most of the day. Church, and then dinner out. Soooo will talk to you all later, blessings for all and have a great day/night. And don't forget to laugh, it's good for you :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks really nice- tempting me again!


Did you sort out the crochet hook?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you sort out the crochet hook?


A 3.5 hook is the same as a UK 9 or a US 4 or E. Hope that helps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you sort out the crochet hook?


If I ignore it for now I might get some knitting done- managed another repeat of the TV, one day I will get it done! But I can't do it while reading or KPing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:



> A 3.5 hook is the same as a UK 9 or a US 4 or E. Hope that helps.


Evidently darowil crochets very loosely- and hers are all in imperial!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I ignore it for now I might get some knitting done- managed another repeat of the TV, one day I will get it done! But I can't do it while reading or KPing.


mmmmm! time for me to head back to bed! it is very nearly 'tomorrow'!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A 3.5 hook is the same as a UK 9 or a US 4 or E. Hope that helps.


Thanks Kate- just what I wanted to know (now to be strong and not start it!). At least being crochet it will be quick I guess. Yarn and needles together, but in my future spot.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmm! time for me to head back to bed! it is very nearly 'tomorrow'!


Sleep well, Julie! I'm just about to have lunch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sleep well, Julie! I'm just about to have lunch!


thanks Kate- I hope to!

ps., purl2diva has her birthday today

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday purl2diva.

Sleep well Julie. I've probably got another hour befroe comes up so I might get the body of hte BSJ done in that time. The a little mor eon the sleeves and maybe a hood or colour.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday purl2diva!

I hope you are all settled back at home. I wish you a wonderful year. Thought this one would mean something to you.


Shirley


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday purl2diva. Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday purl2diva!
> 
> I hope you are all settled back at home. I wish you a wonderful year. Thought this one would mean something to you.
> 
> Shirley


Oh Shirley,,you are one talented and kind person. I just can't believe it but so love to look at what you do.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful.



Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a pattern I came across on fb a couple of days ago.

Now in a Minute Shawl from Knitty

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss13/PATTminute.php


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm another one who didn't come across the new Tea Party with Sam's usual opening. Is there something one needs to do?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday purl2diva!
> 
> I hope you are all settled back at home. I wish you a wonderful year. Thought this one would mean something to you.
> 
> Shirley


Makes me miss AZ. Spent 19 years in Sierra Vista.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam posted a link in last weeks Tea Party once he opened thos one. But at the same time admin split last weeks and so if you clicked on the kp link in the first one you went to the second section of last week (it was posted by admin). Sams link is in #2 for the 19 April.
Some of us did not recieve the notification in the digest for the new Tea Party either


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Happy Birthday purl2diva. Hope you have a great one!


Ditto!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Purl2diva*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Here's a pattern I came across on fb a couple of days ago.
> 
> Now in a Minute Shawl from Knitty
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss13/PATTminute.php


Nice pattern; copied and saved it. Thanks for posting :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, recipes sound great, so glad things are coming along for the new baby, can't wait to see pics after he's born.  

Shirley and Darowil, beautiful sweaters, I'm not creative enough either, I don't think, to try Shirley's way and actually have something as beautiful as hers. 

Grandmapaula, wonderful news on DGD, so wonderful to hear how well she is developing. 

I've been reading last night and this morning, but have yet to catch up, so if I missed anyone, I didn't mean to. 
Back to reading, 
Have a great day everyone. I don't think I've had enough coffee yet. hmmm...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Spent all day yesterday outside cleaning off asparagus bed flower bed and picking up branches and sticks out of the yard. DH showed me how to use new mower was going to mow today however it rained good last night so too wet. At least the yard is cleaned up and ready. Going to spend today cooking and knitting still cloudy and looks like it could rain again. Everyone have a great day DH is making steaks on grill, moving grill in garage if need to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I'm another one who didn't come across the new Tea Party with Sam's usual opening. Is there something one needs to do?


I wonder that if anyone posts on the previous one after he opens it , on the one we are leaving that the new address be repeated so that it is the last post? One of us, or Sam if he wishes, could take that on?? just a thought.

An other thing we could do is change when it reaches page 99 or l00 before admin adds another thread? just a thought. rather than change every Friday, change every l00 pages, however it might be a good idea to put the link to the previous one in as the first post of the new thread, so that it could be referred to easily for information??


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Makes me miss AZ. Spent 19 years in Sierra Vista.


Me too, I fell in love with Arizona and all my work while we were there for 11 years reflects that. I still have 3 wall hangings I did of the cliff dwellings etc on my living room wall. Happy memories.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you KathB for replying to my question.I have not bought any condensed milk for years so I will go looking for the Caramel one when I next shop.By the way did you show a photo of your Pocket Bears as I can't seem to find a photo of them?I have bought the pattern but haven't knitted any yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, purl2diva!*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's beatiful and I'm more determined than ever to put it in my to do list.


Sorlenna said:


> I though y'all might like to see the finished Dreambird on my model (Fraulein Schneiderbuste, aka "Busty"). It only has ten feathers, but it is a nice neck scarf size; I'll have to find a pin to use with it (or make one).


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful works being posted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Happy Birthday Purl2Diva :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I had a very rough night, I had a minor trip incident while out with friends yesterday.. I paid for it all last night :lol: :roll: We had plans to be out at a festival today, but this morning it is raining so hard that we canceled the idea (thank goodness) I think Arthur has taken up permanent residence in my body.. have been asking politely for him to find a new home but he insist on hanging around. Finally broke down and took one of my strong pain pills around 3 am.. last I saw the clock it was 4 am.. C woke me at 9 afraid something was wrong as I am usually up by 6 at the latest. Still groggy from the meds so if I missed something I do apologize. 
I have to spend the day sorting out my patterns. I know I have a pattern for an oblong pillow cover, was going to make it for Mom for Christmas. I have googled, searched Ravlrey and so on since I couldn't find the printed page. Today I am taking allllllll of my printed patterns putting them in order and going to make some type of sense out of my filing system.. ROFL.. 
If all this rain keeps up I think I may start building a boat :shock: My yard is so saturated water is standing ankle deep, glad that our house is up a bit so don't have to worry about it coming inside. Our neighbor told us this morning that our small "cliff" had a pretty waterfall this morning.. LOL. It is only about a 4 foot drop off, but evidently it was raining hard enough to cause a huge run off. 
I shouldn't complain about the rain, so many are desperately needing it, my garden is totally flooded, will have to purchase new tomato plants I'm sure, but I am blessed as there are those in the seriously flooded areas that are loosing their homes in other states. 
Okay.. I'm sorry for sitting on my pitty pot this morning.. guess it is the drugs :roll: 
Wishing you sunshine and rainbows, stars and beautiful moon beams for those on the other side of the world.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful Sunflower wrap.....good friend graduated from Kansas University --- and she's a big fan of sunflowers. I'll need to make one of these for her.



Marianne818 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful time, Pontuf!!! A baby's smile and a dog's tail wagging are two of the most special sights in this world.



TNS said:


> That's good news, have a really wonderful time out there. Sounds beautifully peaceful -back to nature. And glad Pontuf is enjoying it too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto!!!



MawMaw12 said:


> Happy Birthday purl2diva. Hope you have a great one!


 ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf glad you and family are enjoying your vacation.

Happy Birthday Purl2diva, hope you have a fabulous day!

Marianne, take it easy today and I will ship you my patterns and you can organise mine also! :mrgreen: i understand about the rain wish we could ship it to those who need it.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

thewren said:


> for past, present and future rumba owners.
> 
> sam


Thanks for sharing. The kitty steals the show!

shelty lover


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday purl2diva!
> 
> I hope you are all settled back at home. I wish you a wonderful year. Thought this one would mean something to you.
> 
> Shirley


Shirley, to say that this quilt is breathtakingly beautiful is not nearly descriptive enough!! You are beyond talented.

Shelty lover


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Thank you KathB for replying to my question.I have not bought any condensed milk for years so I will go looking for the Caramel one when I next shop.By the way did you show a photo of your Pocket Bears as I can't seem to find a photo of them?I have bought the pattern but haven't knitted any yet.


The pic's on page 9 of this weeks KP. The Pocket Bears are the 2 smallest ones in the photo.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Pontuf glad you and family are enjoying your vacation.
> 
> Happy Birthday Purl2diva, hope you have a fabulous day!
> 
> Marianne, take it easy today and I will ship you my patterns and you can organise mine also! :mrgreen: i understand about the rain wish we could ship it to those who need it.


LOL.. if I can find my bed and my floor again I'll let you know and you can ship away.. hmmmm may have to make some copies for myself, gads more patterns??? C will have a fit.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday purl2diva!
> 
> I hope you are all settled back at home. I wish you a wonderful year. Thought this one would mean something to you.
> 
> Shirley


So beautiful, Shirley. I admire everything you have shown us.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sam posted a link in last weeks Tea Party once he opened thos one. But at the same time admin split last weeks and so if you clicked on the kp link in the first one you went to the second section of last week (it was posted by admin). Sams link is in #2 for the 19 April.
> Some of us did not recieve the notification in the digest for the new Tea Party either


I didn't ever get a notification but found it by looking at Latest topics on Friday evening after 5pm US time. Then I saw the link Sam gave in the 19 April #2 as well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful works being posted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday Purl2Diva :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Dear Marianne so sorry to hear of your tumble and rough night, and please do not feel the need to apologise for telling us. I'm sure we have/will have times when we do the same. It's good to 'get it off your chest' and I'm sure we all are wishing you a better time with your unwanted companion Arthur. Hope your tomatoes survive the waterfall and grow like crazy in the wet! Please take care of yourself, big hug, lin


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

TNS said:


> Dear Marianne so sorry to hear of your tumble and rough night, and please do not feel the need to apologise for telling us. I'm sure we have/will have times when we do the same. It's good to 'get it off your chest' and I'm sure we all are wishing you a better time with your unwanted companion Arthur. Hope your tomatoes survive the waterfall and grow like crazy in the wet! Please take care of yourself, big hug, lin


Thank you lin, I did about an hour long soak in the tub, LOL. I found a bottle of my go to soak, called Aches and Pains, it's a menthol type solution that really does help the old joints feel better. (just a major deal to get in and out of the tub to soak :thumbdown: ) 
I'm afraid the tomatoes have floated up from their plantings, it is too wet for me to even think about trying to set them back in. my sweet neighbor did rescue them for me and I have them in some potting mix, maybe if it dries up this week I can dig deeper trenches to keep them a bit higher up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PurlDiva Happy Birthday.

Marianne, Hope you feel better soon. Arthur is living with me also. Fortunately we are headed into warm and hot weather so should ease up. Currently can't take meds cause of colonoscopy on Tues.

Julie you have enormous talent. I really love your Arizona themed quilt.
Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just returned from church to find so many birthday greetings. How great to have them from all over the world and the US. I am very grateful to have so many KTP friends.
Thanks toJulie who seems to be the official birthday "tracker" and to Shirley for the beautiful wall hanging.

No special plans for today-we will go out to dinner this week-my favorite restaurant is closed on Sunday.

Blessings and thanks to all,

WI Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Best wishes on your birthday, Purl2diva. Hope is a great one for you.

Marianne remember you can bring any excess or duplicate patterns to Sam's in July. I am certain that SOMEONE(s) will be glad to take them off your hands--even for a price!!

Rainy and quite chilly here in NE Ohio today. We had mostly sunshine for several days and temps in or near mid-70s. Fifty degrees outside just now.

Barely 5 weeks of school left for this year. Can you believe it? Gee, how the time is flying this year.

We've had 2 funerals in the extended family this week and both on the same day, on both sides of the state. Our young friend who is staying with us went back toward Sam's for his grandfather's funeral and my almost-sister here at church was finally release from her pain and suffering and was buried on the same Thursday. 

Hoping to get some knitting done today. Have ripped back Susan's socks 6 times this week--it's not as if I haven't done more than a dozen pairs. Sheeeesh!

Take care, everyone. Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Just returned from church to find so many birthday greetings. How great to have them from all over the world and the US. I am very grateful to have so many KTP friends.
> Thanks toJulie who seems to be the official birthday "tracker" and to Shirley for the beautiful wall hanging.
> 
> No special plans for today-we will go out to dinner this week-my favorite restaurant is closed on Sunday.
> ...


Happy birthday, Joy. Hope you are having a great one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I was going to say Good Morning but it is actually Good Afternoon now. Life sure has been busy for a while here and now I can't believe 3 wks with no knitting. The other day when I got off here to go knit I got a phone call and off again. As soon as I finish having my cup of coffee with all of you I am off to knit. :roll: At least this rest means my thumbs are almost as good as new, so a break was truly good for my hands.

The magnolia tree is in full bloom now and some petals even falling. My but that seemed to happen fast. I'll see if I can get a photo before I get down to knitting.

DH is winding up the year at school. Where did it go??? Student is due here any minute and there have been a few private lessons at the house with final recitals happening. His student today is a Quaker and such a nice young man. He had thyroid cancer this last year but seems to be doing great now.

Had such a sweet time with our granddaughter. We let her choose where she wanted to go for dinner and she wanted one of the lakeside diners. After eating we went over to a Bay to see if there were any swans and geese and yes, they have returned. She wanted to see the Life of Pi again but at 6 yrs. of age wasn't interested in the two men talking, so she asked me to fast forward through that. LOL She just wanted the boat and the animals. We also picked out a very pretty jewel to make her mother a pendant for Mother's Day.

Hmmmm, lost the cord to the camera for hooking up to the computer. Even with all the cleaning, I'm still not organized. In fact after cleaning I find it much harder to find things. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2Diva

Have a Joyous and Wonderful Birthday. A truly special day for you and all of us.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
TO
YOU


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, thank you Julie for tracking the birthdays!! It makes it so special.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Me too, G pooh!
> Have had an attack of no downloads for some timeeee. trying to fix w/ the help of ads on hte popups and of course, spending on the debit card, nothing fixed. each site i look at sez, free fix and nothing happens except they want $.. i must get a local, but have a hard time w/. that as no one is frag free and that is amust for mee. plus SOOOOOOOOOOOO much is wrong that i don't know what to ask for.
> the only fix I got was bigger lettering, I chged the font!
> yay me!
> ...


This is a virus/trojan and you must clean your computer to get rid of it. I spent 3 hours at my Mom's to clean her computer from this same virus. It goes in and freezes up your computer. Hope this helps. Zoe


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful works being posted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday Purl2Diva :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I do hope you start feeling better and complain all you want. Glad you got some sleep even with the drugs. My friend has the same trouble with Arthur, terrible pain. 
Please take it easy. Trying to organize patterns is a lot of work. Just when I think I get organized still can't find something else.
Happy b-day to the b-day girl.
Hope all are having a nice day!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Best wishes on your birthday, Purl2diva. Hope is a great one for you.
> 
> Marianne remember you can bring any excess or duplicate patterns to Sam's in July. I am certain that SOMEONE(s) will be glad to take them off your hands--even for a price!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you've had two funerals in the same week and on the same day. A sad day, but as you said, your almost sister was released from her pain. Thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, see where you are getting so much rain and Ohio too. I guess I did make the right decision to stay home.

Too bad about needing new tomato plants though. It sure is hard on the farmers and us home gardeners. It will be interesting to see what happens to our apple tree this year as last year after it blossomed we got that heavy wet snow and freezing temps and only had 2 apples when we normally get more than we can use. I can see the slight bulge of the apple blossoms just waiting to burst forth. Our lilacs got ruined last year too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Angora, for the kind thoughts. The general response to Judy's passing was thanks for it being the end of the pain for her.
As she put it shortly before breathing her last, she was "ready to go home."

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Kate- I hope to!
> 
> ps., purl2diva has her birthday today
> 
> Happy birthday to you!


Happy birthday, purl2diva, :-D enjoy your special day


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Oh Shirley,,you are one talented and kind person. I just can't believe it but so love to look at what you do.


Ditto double :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*big sigh of relief* I got my income tax filed and sent off this morning. I hate that the dyslexia mixes my numbers up so much on me, leaves me in a right muddle! hmmmmm, perhaps that should read "wrong muddle".
Now that is done, I am ready for spring to arrive! My daylilies are up 4-5 inches on the south side of the house where the snow has melted away from the house. Still have 1-2 ft of snow sitting in the yard with some snow banks still upwards of 6 ft. 
The kiddies in town are all riding their bikes through the puddles! *chuckles* Mom would be so exasperated with our wet clothing when we did this, but it never stopped us from doing this all spring! It is like a drive-through car wash for bikes! naa, she did not buy that explanation either. So brothers rigged up bicycle jumps to get over the puddles. Sometimes it worked but ever notice how the water goes when you land in the puddle? hmmmmm, reality tv has nothing on this!
Happy birthday to purl2diva! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you believe the complexion of the model - i think it is the author's daughter as she has the same complexion also - just not the red hair.

the pattern is beautiful - i am going to knit it - who can resist short rows - so anxious to use that yarn - oh - maybe i should check the cost first. lol

thanks grannypeg for sharing.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Here's a pattern I came across on fb a couple of days ago.
> 
> Now in a Minute Shawl from Knitty
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss13/PATTminute.php


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Just returned from church to find so many birthday greetings. How great to have them from all over the world and the US. I am very grateful to have so many KTP friends.
> Thanks toJulie who seems to be the official birthday "tracker" and to Shirley for the beautiful wall hanging.
> 
> No special plans for today-we will go out to dinner this week-my favorite restaurant is closed on Sunday.
> ...


self appointed- I just try to read the digest when it first comes in- It is getting hard to remember everybody, though!
Hope you have had a lovely day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was going to say Good Morning but it is actually Good Afternoon now. Life sure has been busy for a while here and now I can't believe 3 wks with no knitting. The other day when I got off here to go knit I got a phone call and off again. As soon as I finish having my cup of coffee with all of you I am off to knit. :roll: At least this rest means my thumbs are almost as good as new, so a break was truly good for my hands.
> 
> The magnolia tree is in full bloom now and some petals even falling. My but that seemed to happen fast. I'll see if I can get a photo before I get down to knitting.
> 
> ...


This is why I really don't like cleaning up in a hurry- mis-placing things that one really needs afterwards! Hope it turns up soon!
Can't imagine life without your beautiful photographs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, thank you Julie for tracking the birthdays!! It makes it so special.


My pleasure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorry to hear you've had two funerals in the same week and on the same day. A sad day, but as you said, your almost sister was released from her pain. Thinking of you.


Sorry to hear this too, Ohio Joy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we should be listed in general chit chat.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I'm another one who didn't come across the new Tea Party with Sam's usual opening. Is there something one needs to do?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the message i got. sam

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 19 April '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163739-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165543-1.html



darowil said:


> Sam posted a link in last weeks Tea Party once he opened thos one. But at the same time admin split last weeks and so if you clicked on the kp link in the first one you went to the second section of last week (it was posted by admin). Sams link is in #2 for the 19 April.
> Some of us did not recieve the notification in the digest for the new Tea Party either


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> PurlDiva Happy Birthday.
> 
> Marianne, Hope you feel better soon. Arthur is living with me also. Fortunately we are headed into warm and hot weather so should ease up. Currently can't take meds cause of colonoscopy on Tues.
> 
> ...


That Arthur,has the nerve to just go where he pleases, he is here too 
:shock: and won't leave, and I asked him nicely. :evil:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had rain last night also pup lover - in fact we just had more a little while ago. our yard is beginning to look like it needs mowed - however - i don't think gary has taken the blades off to be sharpened and with the weather we have been having i don't think the grass is going to dry off very quickly. thank goodness for riding mowers.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Spent all day yesterday outside cleaning off asparagus bed flower bed and picking up branches and sticks out of the yard. DH showed me how to use new mower was going to mow today however it rained good last night so too wet. At least the yard is cleaned up and ready. Going to spend today cooking and knitting still cloudy and looks like it could rain again. Everyone have a great day DH is making steaks on grill, moving grill in garage if need to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no need to apologize marianne - arthur is a poor companion. even though it is damp my hands feel pretty good today - i hope it continues.

hope you have a pair of waders if you need to go out.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful works being posted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday Purl2Diva :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Arthur has eased a bit, not enough for me to do all that I'd like to accomplish on this rainy day though :thumbdown: 
I did manage to get most of the patterns in their correct folders, just have so many more to do! I did manage to find the bolster pillow cover that I was searching for, not in the patterns but online thank goodness!! 
Not sure if my hands are going to cooperate with my knitting needles and yarn this afternoon, but I'm going to at least give it a try. C is out in the garage workshop gluing and cutting more wood for her furniture pieces. Mom is catching up more on Downton Abbey. 
I have a few hours before I have to start cooking so I am going to sign off and pop a dvd in the player and see what I can manage with the yarn.
I wish everyone's visit with Arthur to be a short one, he really needs to find a place to visit that he will not be such a pest!!! But really wouldn't wish his visit on anyone or anything for that matter!
Take good care my friends, good wishes for a better afternoon/evening for all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very happy birthday day to you joy - and hope your birthday dinner is delicious. what is your favorite restaurant.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Just returned from church to find so many birthday greetings. How great to have them from all over the world and the US. I am very grateful to have so many KTP friends.
> Thanks toJulie who seems to be the official birthday "tracker" and to Shirley for the beautiful wall hanging.
> 
> No special plans for today-we will go out to dinner this week-my favorite restaurant is closed on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> no need to apologize marianne - arthur is a poor companion. even though it is damp my hands feel pretty good today - i hope it continues.
> 
> hope you have a pair of waders if you need to go out.
> 
> sam


I have some knee high boots, LOL. I sold my good waders when I left Colorado.. need to invest in a new set the water is always cold at the river, even in the heat of the summer it is freezing cold!! (and I have NO plans to venture out today or even tomorrow!!!!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

while death can be a blessing for he dying - those left behind have to deal with the absence - soothing healing energy to you and your young border joy.

i am having the same problem with the picot swirl dishrag - i have two going - and i have frogged both of them far too often - and i have knit enough that i don't even look the pattern anymore. i set them aside for a while.

sam



jheiens said:


> Best wishes on your birthday, Purl2diva. Hope is a great one for you.
> 
> Marianne remember you can bring any excess or duplicate patterns to Sam's in July. I am certain that SOMEONE(s) will be glad to take them off your hands--even for a price!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - have i missed something - what are you having a three week break from knitting.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I was going to say Good Morning but it is actually Good Afternoon now. Life sure has been busy for a while here and now I can't believe 3 wks with no knitting. The other day when I got off here to go knit I got a phone call and off again. As soon as I finish having my cup of coffee with all of you I am off to knit. :roll: At least this rest means my thumbs are almost as good as new, so a break was truly good for my hands.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://sew-funky.blogspot.com/2008/06/starfish-cloth.html

here you go, Sam, and everyone else who likes short rows....there are several more patterns lower in the blog....have fun!!



thewren said:


> while death can be a blessing for he dying - those left behind have to deal with the absence - soothing healing energy to you and your young border joy.
> 
> i am having the same problem with the picot swirl dishrag - i have two going - and i have frogged both of them far too often - and i have knit enough that i don't even look the pattern anymore. i set them aside for a while.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We washed my car and went to the rock shop, though I didn't find anything that really grabbed me this time (not a bad thing, as I have way too many projects and supplies anyhow). Bub found a cool carnelian pendant (I think it would look great in a short necklace for him) that's kind of moon-shaped. I thought it would look good with an i-cord, so I'll see what I come up with there.

My short row experiment is in the "start over and maybe figure it out this time" stage. LOL I decided to draw it out in color as that may help. I know what I want; I just can't make my hands do it yet. :XD: 

Ohio Joy, sorry to hear of your losses, but as you say, sometimes it is a blessing, even if we deal with the grief afterward. I think it's harder to see someone suffering so and not be able to do anything about it with some situations. 

Marianne, if it were possible, I'd send Arthur to an uninhabited island into exile! Gentle hugs, dear lady, and do feel better.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joy! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have some knee high boots, LOL. I sold my good waders when I left Colorado.. need to invest in a new set the water is always cold at the river, even in the heat of the summer it is freezing cold!! (and I have NO plans to venture out today or even tomorrow!!!!)


I am going to SWIM up to Marianne's on Tuesday! Thunderstorms all day today and suppose to do so all this next week. Don't worry, I've got my flippers ready! LOL Will be a good day of knitting! By the time the rain stops we will have a jungle to mow...thank goodness for riding lawn mowers.
DH will be off all week from work so perhaps he will get a few things done around our place or maybe just chill out for a week.

Now Marianne since the water up there IS cold in the summer perhaps we need wet suits for when we go tubing?!?!! :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am going to SWIM up to Marianne's on Tuesday! Thunderstorms all day today and suppose to do so all this next week. Don't worry, I've got my flippers ready! LOL Will be a good day of knitting! By the time the rain stops we will have a jungle to mow...thank goodness for riding lawn mowers.
> DH will be off all week from work so perhaps he will get a few things done around our place or maybe just chill out for a week.
> 
> Now Marianne since the water up there IS cold in the summer perhaps we need wet suits for when we go tubing?!?!! :lol:


If you go tubing we will need pictures...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Marianne since the water up there IS cold in the summer perhaps we need wet suits for when we go tubing?!?!! :lol:


At least y'all's hair will dry fast. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider said:


> If you go tubing we will need pictures...


Absolutely! In fact I was hunting for the pictures of my last tubing trip 3 years ago to prove I do go tubing and can't find them. Really strange as I just sent one to Marianne in an email and now it isn't to be found. Me and my computer lately (shaking her head in mild dismay) I love tubing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> At least y'all's hair will dry fast. :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely! In fact I was hunting for the pictures of my last tubing trip 3 years ago to prove I do go tubing and can't find them. Really strange as I just sent one to Marianne in an email and now it isn't to be found. Me and my computer lately (shaking her head in mild dismay) I love tubing.


I do, also. It is so fun and it can be so relaxing. Don't get sunburned!!
Hard to believe someone is talking about tubing . My husband walked down to the lake today and they are still 4-wheeling and ice fishing on the lake and he walked through drifts up to his knees!!!! It has been a long winter. If we get a nice warm rain probably the rest of this awful snow would melt.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have found the photo of your Teddies now and they are lovely KateB, Did you use small black beads for the eyes of the Pocket bears or did you embroider them?I am knitting a cardigan for myself at the moment but when I'll finish that I will start on the bear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider said:


> I do, also. It is so fun and it can be so relaxing. Don't get sunburned!!
> Hard to believe someone is talking about tubing . My husband walked down to the lake today and they are still 4-wheeling and ice fishing on the lake and he walked through drifts up to his knees!!!! It has been a long winter. If we get a nice warm rain probably the rest of this awful snow would melt.


Definitely not warm enough yet but hopefully it won't be too much longer. At least we don't have the snow drifts! My irises and lone rose bush are blooming along with my hydrangea that is getting leaves and some buds already.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Definitely not warm enough yet but hopefully it won't be too much longer. At least we don't have the snow drifts! My irises and lone rose bush are blooming along with my hydrangea that is getting leaves and some buds already.


I can just picture it!!! Thanks for the memory of flowers!!!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Angora1Hope you will have plenty of apples this year.My father in law had two apple trees in his back garden,one was eating apples and the other cooking apples.One year he'd have loads of eating apples then the following year he'd have loads of cooking apples.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Gweniepooh, My grandsons went river tubing on holiday last year in the Caribbean,really enjoyed it.I felt I was too old and scared to go with them.Good on you to have done it three years ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - you are going to be my downfall - you know how i love short rows - these dishrags are wonderful - she has tons. i'm up to the cloth of the month - have to print a few before i add anymore - have almost too many documents to be printed and sometimes that can ball the whole computer up and i have to reboot.

thanks again rookie - dishrag time at my house.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://sew-funky.blogspot.com/2008/06/starfish-cloth.html
> 
> here you go, Sam, and everyone else who likes short rows....there are several more patterns lower in the blog....have fun!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would pay to see that.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Now Marianne since the water up there IS cold in the summer perhaps we need wet suits for when we go tubing?!?!! :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Friends, for remembering our loved ones and their passings this week.

It has been many years since young Ben lost a loved one and that was a horribly frightening situation with his 13 year old sister and he was about 8 years old. Fortunately, he had been able to make 4 trips to see his grandparents this fall and winter--the first times in over 8 years since he'd been able to see them. 

My almost-sister (that's how she referred to us) had been in declining health for a couple of years and these last 8 or 10 months had seen frequent and rapid declines. I miss her, but not so much that I would want to see the suffering on her face again.

Take care all and thanks for being my friends.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Friends, for remembering our loved ones and their passings this week.
> 
> It has been many years since young Ben lost a loved one and that was a horribly frightening situation with his 13 year old sister and he was about 8 years old. Fortunately, he had been able to make 4 trips to see his grandparents this fall and winter--the first times in over 8 years since he'd been able to see them.
> 
> ...


People need friends in their lives. Never can have to many. And when we go through tough times it is nice to know there are others out there who care.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I have found the photo of your Teddies now and they are lovely KateB, Did you use small black beads for the eyes of the Pocket bears or did you embroider them?I am knitting a cardigan for myself at the moment but when I'll finish that I will start on the bear.


It was small beads that I used for the eyes although you could easily embroider them. I thought the beads would be ok as the 2 little flowergirls were both aged 5 and not babies who might swallow the beads. The other bears have safety eyes and I've since discovered that you can get safety eyes small enough for the Pocket bears too. I bought them in my local wool shop.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am going to SWIM up to Marianne's on Tuesday! Thunderstorms all day today and suppose to do so all this next week. Don't worry, I've got my flippers ready! LOL Will be a good day of knitting! By the time the rain stops we will have a jungle to mow...thank goodness for riding lawn mowers.
> DH will be off all week from work so perhaps he will get a few things done around our place or maybe just chill out for a week.
> 
> Now Marianne since the water up there IS cold in the summer perhaps we need wet suits for when we go tubing?!?!! :lol:


Maybe not a bad idea, LOL.. though they say if you tolerate it for a few minutes it feels pretty good. I know when I am wading and trying to fish, it feels bitterly cold then it seems okay, just hate to get out and then back in, starts the numbing process over and over, ROFL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> At least y'all's hair will dry fast. :mrgreen:


Oh this is so very true.. but I'm sure we will both need to recut before too long.. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have got plenty of small black beads so I shall use them.It wouldn't be for a baby so that would be alright. I can't wait to knit it now.Thanks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwennie/Marianne, is tubing when you sit in large rubber rings and just float along? If so I did it at one of the Disney water parks in Florida a few years ago. I enjoyed it (although getting in and out was a performance! :roll: ) until we came to a bridge with cold water running down from it and of course DH and both DS's pushed me under it! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Hi Gweniepooh, My grandsons went river tubing on holiday last year in the Caribbean,really enjoyed it.I felt I was too old and scared to go with them.Good on you to have done it three years ago.


I didn't realize one could BE too old to tube.. LOL. As long as I can get up and down the bank, I'll be in the water, ROFL. Hmmm maybe I can just get someone to throw me a rope, LOL :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> rookie - you are going to be my downfall - you know how i love short rows - these dishrags are wonderful - she has tons. i'm up to the cloth of the month - have to print a few before i add anymore - have almost too many documents to be printed and sometimes that can ball the whole computer up and i have to reboot.
> 
> thanks again rookie - dishrag time at my house.
> 
> sam


Sam, I am in big trouble with this site, I have no problems with the short row dishrags, LOL. can see more making for gifts for friends!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I have got plenty of small black beads so I shall use them.It wouldn't be for a baby so that would be alright. I can't wait to knit it now.Thanks.


You're welcome. You're up late tonight? I've been to bed and now am back up because I can't get over to sleep.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> People need friends in their lives. Never can have to many. And when we go through tough times it is nice to know there are others out there who care.


Ditto


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful works being posted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday Purl2Diva :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Frustating as losing tomato plants is it isn't quite in the same catagory as houses! It never rains but it pours for you. We still need some real rain- but nowhere as desperate as some places are currently.
Do hope that when the pain killer wears off you will also find it takes the pain with it. 
I would be tempted to roll my pitty pot a lot more than you do if I was facing all the issues you do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Angora1Hope you will have plenty of apples this year.My father in law had two apple trees in his back garden,one was eating apples and the other cooking apples.One year he'd have loads of eating apples then the following year he'd have loads of cooking apples.


Must be cooking cause they sure don't taste good off the tree.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider said:


> People need friends in their lives. Never can have to many. And when we go through tough times it is nice to know there are others out there who care.


That is one reason I dearly love this group, someone is almost always on here to read and respond. I have been through so much in the past year, this group has been my rock, my shoulder to cry on, someone to cheer me up when I'm down. Always encouraging with atta-girls for our projects, suggestions when we ask for help. Very helpful especially with alllllllllllllllllllllllll the wonderful recipes (my hips and waist line are proof of those ;-) :roll: ) But most of all the sense of true friendship, though we may never in reality sit and have a cuppa, we know that if the times were right we would be fast friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva
Thanks toJulie who seems to be the official birthday "tracker" and to Shirley for the beautiful wall hanging.
WI Joy[/quote said:


> Julie does a very good job of it doesn't she? I think she must keep a reocrd, I know she wished me Happy Birthday on my birthday not at the very end as would have been the case if she had waited for the digest. Maybe she looks at the home page? I know they are there but I hardly ever look at the home page- guess they come up there at midnight EST.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Gwennie/Marianne, is tubing when you sit in large rubber rings and just float along? If so I did it at one of the Disney water parks in Florida a few years ago. I enjoyed it (although getting in and out was a performance! :roll: ) until we came to a bridge with cold water running down from it and of course DH and both DS's pushed me under it! :shock: :shock:


LOL.. that was MEAN.. ROFL.. and yes, that is tubing. We have the headwaters of the Chattahoochee River not far from my home, it flows through downtown Helen, and 2 companies ferry people from one end of the river back up as long as they want to keep going or until it's time to close for the day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> That is one reason I dearly love this group, someone is almost always on here to read and respond. I have been through so much in the past year, this group has been my rock, my shoulder to cry on, someone to cheer me up when I'm down. Always encouraging with atta-girls for our projects, suggestions when we ask for help. Very helpful especially with alllllllllllllllllllllllll the wonderful recipes (my hips and waist line are proof of those ;-) :roll: ) But most of all the sense of true friendship, though we may never in reality sit and have a cuppa, we know that if the times were right we would be fast friends.


I agree totally


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Julie does a very good job of it doesn't she? I think she must keep a reocrd, I know she wished me Happy Birthday on my birthday not at the very end as would have been the case if she had waited for the digest. Maybe she looks at the home page? I know they are there but I hardly ever look at the home page- guess they come up there at midnight EST.


I rarely have time to check the main page anymore.. so happy that Julie is ever on to remind us!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hoping to get some knitting done today. Have ripped back Susan's socks 6 times this week--it's not as if I haven't done more than a dozen pairs. Sheeeesh!
> 
> Take care, everyone. Back later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Two funerals in a week is tough- even if you can't make them both.

Isn't it funny how something that we do easilly suddenly goes for a short while? Just after reading this I wen tto do a long tail cast. Can I remember what to do? No- just as well I am in front of a computer. As soon as I see the first photo I knpw it will come back to me, but right now I am looking at these two bits and thinkg what? I am trying using both ends of hte ball as suggested so often on KP- judging it is so hard!
All I needed to see was the still for the beginning of the video and I remembered. I have only been doing this for a couple of years and it isn't my default, but I do it often enough that you would think it would be in my head by now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still working on the wingspan and on the travelling vine, but somehow still want to do a new dishcloth----this is the one that has me intrigued....no seam to sew and how can you resist a cast on that's described as the "belly button"?

I will probably try it tomorrow. I certainly have that other site saved in my favorites to go back to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> self appointed- I just try to read the digest when it first comes in- It is getting hard to remember everybody, though!
> Hope you have had a lovely day!


But you wished me happy birthday before the digest came out. So you either remembered it or had seen it on the home page earlier. And even when I do look at the digest birthdays I often miss someone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie does a very good job of it doesn't she? I think she must keep a reocrd, I know she wished me Happy Birthday on my birthday not at the very end as would have been the case if she had waited for the digest. Maybe she looks at the home page? I know they are there but I hardly ever look at the home page- guess they come up there at midnight EST.


I just rely on my memory- which is why sometimes I miss people accidentally- Maelinde for instance whom Zoe remembered the other day- is before my time on the KTP! I must have had some reason to check your Avatar darowil- can't recall otherwise how I would have got the date right!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I didn't realize one could BE too old to tube.. LOL. As long as I can get up and down the bank, I'll be in the water, ROFL. Hmmm maybe I can just get someone to throw me a rope, LOL :roll:


Marianne, a few years I took my then 12 yr. old grandson to Helen. There had been massive amounts of rain that year, and the river was really fast. He loved the tubing, but just about laughed himself sick watching his grandmother bouncing down the river, getting stuck, and finally ever-so-gracefully getting out of the tube. I congratulate you on not being too old to do it. :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm afraid I am! :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Marianne, a few years I took my then 12 yr. old grandson to Helen. There had been massive amounts of rain that year, and the river was really fast. He loved the tubing, but just about laughed himself sick watching his grandmother bouncing down the river, getting stuck, and finally ever-so-gracefully getting out of the tube. I congratulate you on not being too old to do it. :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm afraid I am! :-(


Oh you should come down and go with us!!!!! Oh and better yet, we should do a get together sometime when you and Gwen are both available!! That would be awesome!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


Nice hair cut, love your spirit, and you are beautiful :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Nice hair cut, love your spirit, and you are beautiful :-D


Blushing here.. Thank you Patches :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne, lovely picture of a lovely lady, nice to see your smiling face! Would be nice to "meet" C also! Hint hint


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne, lovely picture of a lovely lady, nice to see your smiling face! Would be nice to "meet" C also! Hint hint


tried the turnabout is fair play, but she ran and locked herself in her bedroom, LOL. I'll catch her though.. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just rely on my memory- which is why sometimes I miss people accidentally- Maelinde for instance whom Zoe remembered the other day- is before my time on the KTP! I must have had some reason to check your Avatar darowil- can't recall otherwise how I would have got the date right!


I specifically remember because you commented that by the time the digest came out my birthday would be almost finsihed. So you ensured that many greetings were on my actual birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

well I have had a very busy and productive morning! it is nearly 1 pm here, and my grass has all been cut, and many bushes trimmed back for the winter, and the couple from church who came round to help me, are now borrowing the mower-and some of my other tools- a good trade-off. I just took a phone call from our St John Ambulance service, a 'Caring Caller' - a very nice young Maori girl who rings me twice a week at the moment- just to check that I am OK. As I get older- if I am still on my own they can call every day, to make sure that I have not fallen or otherwise come to some bad end. We do have a system of an alarm that you can wear- but that costs nearly $90 a month, and I am not so incapacitated as to need it as yet. 
I think America will shortly be settling down for the night- I know it is late in Britain, which reminds me we have not heard from Valerie for a day or two- hope she is well. Except of course our Sam who is the archetypical night owl! 
Hope everyone has enjoyed their Sunday, darowil and me ofcourse are on Monday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


great to see your smile- the hair cut does look good. And yur eyes are open. 
I don't like outside photos- I can't keep my left eye open for long in the sun so I am either squinting or fighting hard to keep it open!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a lovely photo of you, Marianne! One is never pleased I think one's self- I know I am always very critical of photos taken of me!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good day, with nice weather, so now it's time for me to relax, and do some knitting. Will pray that all have a good night/day, and may your tomorrow be laced with joy, peace and lots of love. Big hug for everyone. :-D


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

KateB,I don't go to bed until 3am,I find that when I go then I fall asleep straight away and don't wake until morning.If I go earlier I wake about 5am and can't go back.I was born at midnight and have always been a night bird.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

TNS said:


> Still in Vienna for one more day so hello everyone! Today is slightly cooler than yesterday so DH and I went exploring. We took a tram to its terminus then walked back to the city centre (more delicious ice cream consumed) and window shopped a little, and checked out the interiors of a couple of churches, but not the Cathedral. I couldn't find the Candle shop, but did see shops dedicated to quite unusual items, eg a walking stick shop (all with silver tops and carefully polished sticks etc, and huge price tags. There was also a men's straw hat shop which looked very posh too. And all the big designer stores where a single item is carefully displayed in a whole window. The one which made me wonder though was a fast food outlet called Chicken Paradise ("Huhner Paradis" in German - cant find the umlaut for the u). I don't think hens would view it that way unless cannibals! I have not had much luck taking photos with the iPad, but here is the skyline view from the hotel.


With no umlaut you can put in an e after the letter that needed the umlaut.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check for the can of caramel....haven't been down the baking aisle for a while.


It may be called dulce de leche and might be on the international aisle.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


See what I started lol!!!! Your hair looks good and your eyes are open!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Spider said:


> People need friends in their lives. Never can have to many. And when we go through tough times it is nice to know there are others out there who care.


Thanks, Spider. You're another one of the special ones here at KTP. You rock~~

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I love your neat haircut..welcome to carefree and hair for which it is wonderfully easy to care.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I love your neat haircut..welcome to carefree and hair for which it is wonderfully easy to care.


Marianne, I agree! You look mahhhvelous!! Sleep well and catch you tomorrow KTP!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne, I really like seeing your picture. You're a lovely lady inside and out. Looking forward to seeing you at Sam's in July.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great weekend celebrating the marriage of my cousin's son. It was beautiful and very expensive! I can only imagine how much it cost! I think the bride comes from money! Anyway, I probably won't get caught up on last week's KP and not sure about this one! I'm going tomorrow to see my mom and will not come back until late Tuesday. There is no internet connection so I will have to depend on my phone. I just wanted all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you happiness and good health.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> That is one reason I dearly love this group, someone is almost always on here to read and respond. I have been through so much in the past year, this group has been my rock, my shoulder to cry on, someone to cheer me up when I'm down. Always encouraging with atta-girls for our projects, suggestions when we ask for help. Very helpful especially with alllllllllllllllllllllllll the wonderful recipes (my hips and waist line are proof of those ;-) :roll: ) But most of all the sense of true friendship, though we may never in reality sit and have a cuppa, we know that if the times were right we would be fast friends.


That is what I have been finding out. I have felt so lonely this past year and a lot of stress. This has really helped plus has kept me working on projects when I probably have just given up.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


You look wonderful, which I had such pretty hair to wear it short like that. And such pretty bright eyes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great picture Marianne!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Maybe not a bad idea, LOL.. though they say if you tolerate it for a few minutes it feels pretty good. I know when I am wading and trying to fish, it feels bitterly cold then it seems okay, just hate to get out and then back in, starts the numbing process over and over, ROFL.


In truth the water about in July & August feels really good it's so darn hot here. No wet suit needed. Perhaps we can drag Sam down here after the knit-a-palooza and he can tube too! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwennie/Marianne, is tubing when you sit in large rubber rings and just float along? If so I did it at one of the Disney water parks in Florida a few years ago. I enjoyed it (although getting in and out was a performance! :roll: ) until we came to a bridge with cold water running down from it and of course DH and both DS's pushed me under it! :shock: :shock:


That's it KateB only we do it in a mountain river or stream. Very relaxing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I didn't realize one could BE too old to tube.. LOL. As long as I can get up and down the bank, I'll be in the water, ROFL. Hmmm maybe I can just get someone to throw me a rope, LOL :roll:


That's why I take DD with me! She helps me get up and down the bank and back into the tube!!! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


You my dear are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love your hair! You have STYLE!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh you should come down and go with us!!!!! Oh and better yet, we should do a get together sometime when you and Gwen are both available!! That would be awesome!!


Queenmum I'm almost ALWAYS available! Sounds like a great plan!
HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You my dear are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love your hair! You have STYLE!


It is odd isn't it how we are never happy with what we have- I struggled with straight hair through years when curls were the in thing- I would love to have the bounce in my hair that Marianne has!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, I'll look for it there....we also have a Mexican food store and food court not too far from us and they'll probably have it. That's one of the things I love the most about this area - I can go less than 10 miles in any direction and be able to get all varieties of ethnic foods and ingredients.



mjs said:


> It may be called dulce de leche and might be on the international aisle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mahhvelous, indeed!!!



shelty lover said:


> Marianne, I agree! You look mahhhvelous!! Sleep well and catch you tomorrow KTP!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker check for a PM from me please.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy. You lived in Sierra Vista AZ?
WOW

Pontuf

quote=kehinkle]Makes me miss AZ. Spent 19 years in Sierra Vista.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Purl2diva!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hair cut marianne - maybe you should have had a pink stripe through it just for fun. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he's here.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Except of course our Sam who is the archetypical night owl!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good visit with your mom pammie - we'll be looking for you when you get back.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Great weekend celebrating the marriage of my cousin's son. It was beautiful and very expensive! I can only imagine how much it cost! I think the bride comes from money! Anyway, I probably won't get caught up on last week's KP and not sure about this one! I'm going tomorrow to see my mom and will not come back until late Tuesday. There is no internet connection so I will have to depend on my phone. I just wanted all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you happiness and good health.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with my portable dangling in the water. oh yeah. you don't want to see me in a swim suit - i don't want to see me in a swim suit. they really look bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep them up.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> In truth the water about in July & August feels really good it's so darn hot here. No wet suit needed. Perhaps we can drag Sam down here after the knit-a-palooza and he can tube too! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker check for a PM from me please.


Done, Gwen, and replied!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> he's here.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good night folks! Hope all have a restful night or day. Peace & hugs to everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Great weekend celebrating the marriage of my cousin's son. It was beautiful and very expensive! I can only imagine how much it cost! I think the bride comes from money! Anyway, I probably won't get caught up on last week's KP and not sure about this one! I'm going tomorrow to see my mom and will not come back until late Tuesday. There is no internet connection so I will have to depend on my phone. I just wanted all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you happiness and good health.


hope you have great time with your maother. By late Tuesday there will be plenty so it could well be difficult to catch up! We seem to be getting chattier and chattier. Maybe not good English but sounds OK!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> with my portable dangling in the water. oh yeah. you don't want to see me in a swim suit - i don't want to see me in a swim suit. they really look bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep them up.
> 
> sam


How about the old all in ones? And attach your portable to the back like divers!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just a little after two.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> and I think this is only about 1 or 2 in the morning for you!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> just a little after two.
> 
> sam


Hi, Sam! it is 6-10 pm here- just watching the evening news!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, purl2diva!*


Happy Birthday from me too . Have a great day. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful works being posted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday Purl2Diva :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your "trip". Lots of sunshine here today but we sure could do with some of the rain. I hope your sogginess dries up a bit for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

any good news?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Sam! it is 6-10 pm here- just watching the evening news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> any good news?
> 
> sam


not really- a senior Maori Politician has died- so there will be a by-Election in about 48 days- and there are a couple of murders on the point of being solved. Apart from that it is the Pakistani Political scene, and that awful building collapse in Bangladesh- oh and Obama may have a role as himself with Steven Spielberg.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> That is one reason I dearly love this group, someone is almost always on here to read and respond. I have been through so much in the past year, this group has been my rock, my shoulder to cry on, someone to cheer me up when I'm down. Always encouraging with atta-girls for our projects, suggestions when we ask for help. Very helpful especially with alllllllllllllllllllllllll the wonderful recipes (my hips and waist line are proof of those ;-) :roll: ) But most of all the sense of true friendship, though we may never in reality sit and have a cuppa, we know that if the times were right we would be fast friends.


How well said Marianne. I have enjoyed being part of the tea party so much and in such a short time for me . I am starting to feel like i know you all now. 3 cheers for the tea party!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


Its great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> well I have had a very busy and productive morning! it is nearly 1 pm here, and my grass has all been cut, and many bushes trimmed back for the winter, and the couple from church who came round to help me, are now borrowing the mower-and some of my other tools- a good trade-off. I just took a phone call from our St John Ambulance service, a 'Caring Caller' - a very nice young Maori girl who rings me twice a week at the moment- just to check that I am OK. As I get older- if I am still on my own they can call every day, to make sure that I have not fallen or otherwise come to some bad end. We do have a system of an alarm that you can wear- but that costs nearly $90 a month, and I am not so incapacitated as to need it as yet.
> .


Golly that's expensive. My mum has one through vital call and its $75 for three months. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Its Monday 5pm and what a couple of busy days i have had. I had a bbq yesterday with my neighbours which was lovely and my son came for a visit from Melbourne. Havent seen him for 3 weeks (always at the football when he is free). He set me up with facebook (even though i have always said no way.. not for me) coz i want to play that addictive game candy crush. Anyway i am on as private as i can be with just a couple of friends so we will see how that goes. 
Today my day started with my very best friend of 49 years, texting me at 7am to say.... Hi, dont panic but i am in hospital and have had a heart attack!!!.. Well for goodness sake i was shaking as i read this. Anyway i have been in to see her.. it was a mild one and they have done an angiogram? and put in a stent and she she pretty good really. The poor thing has only in the last couple of months been diagnosed with fibro myalgia and is just starting to learn to manage with various drugs and resting etc. Anyway she is ok and thank heavens it wasnt worse.
It has been a lovely sunny day here today but i havent been home to enjoy it. Oh well i will get to the garden again at some stage i am sure. I have caught up on tp and have enjoyed everyones photos and news. Thinking of you all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Just returned from church to find so many birthday greetings. How great to have them from all over the world and the US. I am very grateful to have so many KTP friends.
> Thanks toJulie who seems to be the official birthday "tracker" and to Shirley for the beautiful wall hanging.
> 
> No special plans for today-we will go out to dinner this week-my favorite restaurant is closed on Sunday.
> ...


Whoops, I meant to add my birthday greetings, hope they aren't too late!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

first we have actors who become presidents and now we have a president who is going to be an actor - and congress will probably make up the extras - about all they are good for.

i have not heard of the building collapse in bangladesh. i think their building codes are pretty lax.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> not really- a senior Maori Politician has died- so there will be a by-Election in about 48 days- and there are a couple of murders on the point of being solved. Apart from that it is the Pakistani Political scene, and that awful building collapse in Bangladesh- oh and Obama may have a role as himself with Steven Spielberg.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am going to SWIM up to Marianne's on Tuesday! Thunderstorms all day today and suppose to do so all this next week. Don't worry, I've got my flippers ready! LOL Will be a good day of knitting! By the time the rain stops we will have a jungle to mow...thank goodness for riding lawn mowers.
> DH will be off all week from work so perhaps he will get a few things done around our place or maybe just chill out for a week.
> 
> Now Marianne since the water up there IS cold in the summer perhaps we need wet suits for when we go tubing?!?!! :lol:


Re the wet suits: when I was in Glasgow many years ago I was rather worried about one of the young men asking me for any pairs of castoff tights. (I'm 5'9" so not tiny) ........ I thought this a very peculiar request until he explained that they kept him warm when worn under a full wetsuit when he was scuba diving ( in the North Sea)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am going to SWIM up to Marianne's on Tuesday! Thunderstorms all day today and suppose to do so all this next week. Don't worry, I've got my flippers ready! LOL Will be a good day of knitting! By the time the rain stops we will have a jungle to mow...thank goodness for riding lawn mowers.
> DH will be off all week from work so perhaps he will get a few things done around our place or maybe just chill out for a week.
> 
> Now Marianne since the water up there IS cold in the summer perhaps we need wet suits for when we go tubing?!?!! :lol:


Re the wet suits: when I was in Glasgow many years ago I was rather worried about one of the young men asking me for any pairs of castoff tights. (I'm 5'9" so not tiny) ........ I thought this a very peculiar request until he explained that they kept him warm when worn under a full wetsuit when he was scuba diving ( in the North Sea)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i think it is time to go to bed so i can get up.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly that's expensive. My mum has one through vital call and its $75 for three months. Take care.


I thought it was too steep! and I am not so crook that I need a monitor in my opinion!

BTW with facebook, I have found the important thing is how much exposure you give yourself. I have a locked page that can be accessed only by family- my daughter set it up- and it is working well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Re the wet suits: when I was in Glasgow many years ago I was rather worried about one of the young men asking me for any pairs of castoff tights. (I'm 5'9" so not tiny) ........ I thought this a very peculiar request until he explained that they kept him warm when worn under a full wetsuit when he was scuba diving ( in the North Sea)


I was only 5-8 at my tallest, but have long legs, tights have always been an issue! Not that I have any claims with any scuba divers!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm still working on the wingspan and on the travelling vine, but somehow still want to do a new dishcloth----this is the one that has me intrigued....no seam to sew and how can you resist a cast on that's described as the "belly button"?
> 
> I will probably try it tomorrow. I certainly have that other site saved in my favorites to go back to.


Thank you for posting this link. I was intrigued when you spoke about a 'belly button cast on' I found a blog that explained it so clearly and will be giving this a try when knitting in the round next time.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


You look lovely, really like the hair cut. Lovely to be able to put face to name so to speak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> first we have actors who become presidents and now we have a president who is going to be an actor - and congress will probably make up the extras - about all they are good for.
> 
> i have not heard of the building collapse in bangladesh. i think their building codes are pretty lax.
> 
> sam


Several stories of unauthorised building, owned by a Politician, and hundreds trapped, many garment workers for well known US brands, I believe I heard them say. it has been 5 days now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> You look lovely, really like the hair cut. Lovely to be able to put face to name so to speak.


I think Marianne always looks beautiful!


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Several stories of unauthorised building, owned by a Politician, and hundreds trapped, many garment workers for well known US brands, I believe I heard them say. it has been 5 days now.


also the following was posted earlier today.

i have not heard of the building collapse in bangladesh. i think their building codes are pretty lax.

sam

I honestly cannot believe that one poster on this site has not heard of this tragedy. Nearly 400 people were killed, one woman who survived the collapse died in a fire that broke out near the disaster site, two women gave birth in the rubble, luckily both mothers and babies survived. Many more are still trapped as they can still hear calls for help. The owner was arrested at the Pakistan border, trying to flee the country.

A few notes that may be of interest.

Bangladesh is home to about 4,000 garment workers whose wages are among the lowest in the world.
The country's minimum wage is now the equivalent of about $38 a month.
"There is a very close connection between sub-poverty wages and the lax regulation that perpetuates poor working conditions and the ability of factories to offer the extremely low prices that brands and retailers crave," Nova said.
"Indeed it is the relentless drive of North American and European brands and retailers for ever-lower prices and ever-faster delivery times that gives these factories overwhelming incentives to operate unsafely."
Among the clients of garment makers in the building were The Children's Place and Dress Barn, Britain's Primark, Spain's Mango, Italy's Benetton , Joe Fresh, Sears, Target and Wal-Mart.
Canadian clothing line Joe Fresh was among the customers of the garment factories operating in Bangladesh.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Awwww spider, I hope the tparty does same for you as it does for me, even if I just read and don't post I still feel I am among friends, its such a comfort knowing I can come in here any time of the day or night and be among friends ((((((hugs))))))) lyn xx



Spider said:


> That is what I have been finding out. I have felt so lonely this past year and a lot of stress. This has really helped plus has kept me working on projects when I probably have just given up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Now to see if this really works:
Not sure if this works with a Mac or what program they are for but was on a FB page. Well, it doesn't work with a MAC:-( 

HOW TO MAKE SYMBOLS WITH KEYBOARD

Alt + 0153..... ... trademark symbol
Alt + 0169.... ©.... copyright symbol
Alt + 0174..... ®....registered ­ trademark symbol
Alt + 0176 ...°......degree symbol
Alt + 0177 ...±....plus-or ­-minus sign
Alt + 0182 ...¶.....paragr­aph mark
Alt + 0190 ...¾....fractio­n, three-fourths
Alt + 0215 ....×.....multi­plication sign
Alt + 0162...¢....the ­ cent sign
Alt + 0161.....¡..... ­.upside down exclamation point
Alt + 0191.....¿..... ­upside down question mark
Alt + 1.......&#9786;....smiley face
Alt + 2 ......&#9787;.....black smiley face
Alt + 15.....&#9788;.....sun
Alt + 12......&#9792;.....female sign
Alt + 11.....&#9794;......m­ale sign
Alt + 6.......&#9824;.....spade
Alt + 5.......&#9827;...... ­Club
Alt + 3.......&#9829;...... ­Heart
Alt + 4.......&#9830;...... ­Diamond
Alt + 13......&#9834;.....e­ighth note
Alt + 14......&#9835;...... ­beamed eighth note
Alt + 8721.... &#8721;.... N-ary summation (auto sum)
Alt + 251.....&#8730;.....square root check mark
Alt + 8236.....&#8734;..... ­infinity
Alt + 24.......&#8593;..... ­up arrow
Alt + 25......&#8595;...... ­down arrow
Alt + 26.....&#8594;.....r­ght arrow
Alt + 27......&#8592;.....l­eft arrow
Alt + 18.....&#8597;......u­p/down arrow
Alt + 29......&#8596;...lef­t right arrow


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Awwww spider, I hope the tparty does same for you as it does for me, even if I just read and don't post I still feel I am among friends, its such a comfort knowing I can come in here any time of the day or night and be among friends ((((((hugs))))))) lyn xx


Spider, I am praying for you. It is such a difficult time for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Its Monday 5pm and what a couple of busy days i have had. I had a bbq yesterday with my neighbours which was lovely and my son came for a visit from Melbourne. Havent seen him for 3 weeks (always at the football when he is free). He set me up with facebook (even though i have always said no way.. not for me) coz i want to play that addictive game candy crush. Anyway i am on as private as i can be with just a couple of friends so we will see how that goes.
> Today my day started with my very best friend of 49 years, texting me at 7am to say.... Hi, dont panic but i am in hospital and have had a heart attack!!!.. Well for goodness sake i was shaking as i read this. Anyway i have been in to see her.. it was a mild one and they have done an angiogram? and put in a stent and she she pretty good really. The poor thing has only in the last couple of months been diagnosed with fibro myalgia and is just starting to learn to manage with various drugs and resting etc. Anyway she is ok and thank heavens it wasnt worse.
> It has been a lovely sunny day here today but i havent been home to enjoy it. Oh well i will get to the garden again at some stage i am sure. I have caught up on tp and have enjoyed everyones photos and news. Thinking of you all.


So sorry to hear about your friend and hope she will be ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Great weekend celebrating the marriage of my cousin's son. It was beautiful and very expensive! I can only imagine how much it cost! I think the bride comes from money! Anyway, I probably won't get caught up on last week's KP and not sure about this one! I'm going tomorrow to see my mom and will not come back until late Tuesday. There is no internet connection so I will have to depend on my phone. I just wanted all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you happiness and good health.


Glad you had a great time Pammie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Now to see if this really works:
> 
> HOW TO MAKE SYMBOLS WITH KEYBOARD
> 
> ...


I cant make it work!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's a tutorial listed in the washcloth pattern that I figured I'd go to first --- then see what else is out on YouTube....should be interesting.



dollyclaire said:


> Thank you for posting this link. I was intrigued when you spoke about a 'belly button cast on' I found a blog that explained it so clearly and will be giving this a try when knitting in the round next time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend and hope she will be ok.


I am sure she will be, thanks. We are only 53. I guess we dont think about heart attacks yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> With no umlaut you can put in an e after the letter that needed the umlaut.


That's right mjs! My friend, Baerbel, is really an umlauted a but I add an e on my typewriter. 
This was on one of those sites for Microsoft.
One can also try this:
ALT + number, but you must use the number pad on the right hand side of the keyboard. Common ones for German are:
ü 129
ä 132
ö 148
Ä 142
Ü 154
ß 225

Now I will try it myself and see if it works....Guess it doesn't work on a Mac. Think DH knows how to do it on a Mac but he is sleeping. å¨ Hmmm, got an umlaut but after the letter. Getting closer. LOL I'd better wait till DH gets up before I give this computer some commands it won't recover from. I just pulled up some strange command.

Ok DH woke up.
For an umlaut with a Mac use:

alt/option + u + letter you want umlauted is added later.
Press on alt/option and U
Then type letter you want umlauted.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh I really need this sit down with a nice cup of tea - coffee would be even better, but don't make any specially for me! I got off to a great start this morning - an hour of housework, then 12 rows of the Travelling Vine scarf and a quick look at KP. Then I got the ironing board out and started to tackle the backlog on the laundry front. I had hardly started when the phone rang - my daughter to say that just as they were passing the turnoff for our village, her 4-year-old had started to show signs of being carsick (something he is prone to) and could they possibly divert and leave him with me for an hour while they did what they needed to do in the car.

So, knitting had to be hidden, ironing stashed away and the various tomato and young flowering plants that I have potted up and are in the living room awaiting the end of frosts before they are planted out had to be moved to a place of safety. He is a loveable but very destructive little boy who regards the words 'don't touch' as an instruction to go ahead and do just what he has been told not to do, just as soon as grandma is looking the other way. Most of the stuff had only just come out of hiding after he had a sleepover with us on Saturday night.

He has been picked up now, and we had an enjoyable, if exhausting, hour. I really cannot think of starting the ironing again at this point, so am having a quiet few moments with KP before recovering with a bit more knitting. How did I ever find the energy to bring up four children while working full-time?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am sure she will be, thanks. We are only 53. I guess we dont think about heart attacks yet.


Way too young sugarsugar. Yes, it must have been a terrible shock. Up till now more women have died from heart attacks than men because the symptoms weren't recognized and they can be different. The men got treated and the women were sent home or didn't even go in to get treated. We are more aware now, so may she be on her way to the best health ever now that she is aware.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh I really need this sit down with a nice cup of tea - coffee would be even better, but don't make any specially for me! I got off to a great start this morning - an hour of housework, then 12 rows of the Travelling Vine scarf and a quick look at KP. Then I got the ironing board out and started to tackle the backlog on the laundry front. I had hardly started when the phone rang - my daughter to say that just as they were passing the turnoff for our village, her 4-year-old had started to show signs of being carsick (something he is prone to) and could they possibly divert and leave him with me for an hour while they did what they needed to do in the car.
> 
> So, knitting had to be hidden, ironing stashed away and the various tomato and young flowering plants that I have potted up and are in the living room awaiting the end of frosts before they are planted out had to be moved to a place of safety. He is a loveable but very destructive little boy who regards the words 'don't touch' as an instruction to go ahead and do just what he has been told not to do, just as soon as grandma is looking the other way. Most of the stuff had only just come out of hiding after he had a sleepover with us on Saturday night.
> 
> He has been picked up now, and we had an enjoyable, if exhausting, hour. I really cannot think of starting the ironing again at this point, so am having a quiet few moments with KP before recovering with a bit more knitting. How did I ever find the energy to bring up four children while working full-time?


What a fabulous busy morning you had and then time with your grandchild too. Sounds like a good start to the day but I do know the feeling of having to slam the breaks on when you are really in the mood for getting things done. I love mornings like that!!!! I had one yesterday till DH woke up and then had to apply breaks. Screech, halt, lovely cup of coffee and reading together. Best of both worlds but those times happen so seldom that honestly, wish I didn't have to apply the breaks. I'm with you, where did we have the energy to do all we did when we were younger, raising families and doing all we did. Must admit, it sounds like you still have a lot on the ball. Have a Great Day!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Way too young sugarsugar. Yes, it must have been a terrible shock. Up till now more women have died from heart attacks than men because the symptoms weren't recognized and they can be different. The men got treated and the women were sent home or didn't even go in to get treated. We are more aware now, so may she be on her way to the best health ever now that she is aware.


Yep, she said it just felt like heartburn which she does get anyway... but then it got stronger.
I tried doing some of those symbols you posted and i managed alt 3 but then it jumped away!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Way too young for these sorts of health issue...glad it was caught early...heart attacks can present differently in women and causes many to go untreated as early as they should be....sounds like your friend is in good hands.



Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend and hope she will be ok.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora, the Wiki-how link that I just checked out also gives instructions for using the info while using a Mac. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think i need to get to bed shortly, so have a good day everyone and stay safe and well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a question I wonder all the time!! Raised three while going to night school and then working par time.

You deserve that cup of tea!! This is why I love the k-cup coffee maker -- any hot drink on demand 24/7. I made some warm lemonade to help stave off a sore throat yesterday; very soothing.



Kathleendoris said:


> Oh I really need this sit down with a nice cup of tea - coffee would be even better, but don't make any specially for me! I got off to a great start this morning - an hour of housework, then 12 rows of the Travelling Vine scarf and a quick look at KP. Then I got the ironing board out and started to tackle the backlog on the laundry front. I had hardly started when the phone rang - my daughter to say that just as they were passing the turnoff for our village, her 4-year-old had started to show signs of being carsick (something he is prone to) and could they possibly divert and leave him with me for an hour while they did what they needed to do in the car.
> 
> So, knitting had to be hidden, ironing stashed away and the various tomato and young flowering plants that I have potted up and are in the living room awaiting the end of frosts before they are planted out had to be moved to a place of safety. He is a loveable but very destructive little boy who regards the words 'don't touch' as an instruction to go ahead and do just what he has been told not to do, just as soon as grandma is looking the other way. Most of the stuff had only just come out of hiding after he had a sleepover with us on Saturday night.
> 
> He has been picked up now, and we had an enjoyable, if exhausting, hour. I really cannot think of starting the ironing again at this point, so am having a quiet few moments with KP before recovering with a bit more knitting. How did I ever find the energy to bring up four children while working full-time?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


Love the haircut!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Great weekend celebrating the marriage of my cousin's son. It was beautiful and very expensive! I can only imagine how much it cost! I think the bride comes from money! Anyway, I probably won't get caught up on last week's KP and not sure about this one! I'm going tomorrow to see my mom and will not come back until late Tuesday. There is no internet connection so I will have to depend on my phone. I just wanted all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you happiness and good health.


Glad you enjoyed the wedding and I hope you have a good visit with your mum. See you when you get back to us. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I cant make it work!


I know. It must be for a specific program and they didn't state which program. :roll: :-( :x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> with my portable dangling in the water. oh yeah. you don't want to see me in a swim suit - i don't want to see me in a swim suit. they really look bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep them up.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, now after that shortcut fiasco, I am off as DH is up and calling. Applying Brakes.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


Good cut. Goes perfect with your face shape. By the way, good picture too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Its Monday 5pm and what a couple of busy days i have had. I had a bbq yesterday with my neighbours which was lovely and my son came for a visit from Melbourne. Havent seen him for 3 weeks (always at the football when he is free). He set me up with facebook (even though i have always said no way.. not for me) coz i want to play that addictive game candy crush. Anyway i am on as private as i can be with just a couple of friends so we will see how that goes.
> Today my day started with my very best friend of 49 years, texting me at 7am to say.... Hi, dont panic but i am in hospital and have had a heart attack!!!.. Well for goodness sake i was shaking as i read this. Anyway i have been in to see her.. it was a mild one and they have done an angiogram? and put in a stent and she she pretty good really. The poor thing has only in the last couple of months been diagnosed with fibro myalgia and is just starting to learn to manage with various drugs and resting etc. Anyway she is ok and thank heavens it wasnt worse.
> It has been a lovely sunny day here today but i havent been home to enjoy it. Oh well i will get to the garden again at some stage i am sure. I have caught up on tp and have enjoyed everyones photos and news. Thinking of you all.


Hope your friend makes a full recovery. That must have been one scarey text to receive. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Several stories of unauthorised building, owned by a Politician, and hundreds trapped, many garment workers for well known US brands, I believe I heard them say. it has been 5 days now.


They said on our news that it had been authorised for 5 stories, but they had aded another 3 without permission. Poor, poor people caught up in this. Is this the price for cheap clothing?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hope your friend makes a full recovery. That must have been one scarey text to receive. :shock:


Sure was. I went to visit her this aft and i told her i am not supposed to have stress (tongue in cheek coz we are always saying that and we are always having stress) and she said yeah sorry it was the morphine talking. She meant to ring me really. She is in good spirits and it sound like its pretty much sorted. They will keep her there a couple days .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Now to see if this really works:
> Not sure if this works with a Mac or what program they are for but was on a FB page. Well, it doesn't work with a MAC:-(
> 
> HOW TO MAKE SYMBOLS WITH KEYBOARD
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just trying this out.....


Good luck. It didnt work for a couple of us so far.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

with my portable dangling in the water. oh yeah. you don't want to see me in a swim suit - i don't want to see me in a swim suit. they really look bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep [Quote from Sam]

Sam, you make my day! You can be so funny.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am sure she will be, thanks. We are only 53. I guess we dont think about heart attacks yet.


Unfortunately it happens quite often. My mum had two and her first was when she was 54.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That's right mjs! My friend, Baerbel, is really an umlauted a but I add an e on my typewriter.
> This was on one of those sites for Microsoft.
> One can also try this:
> ALT + number, but you must use the number pad on the right hand side of the keyboard.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok DH woke up.
> For an umlaut with a Mac use:
> 
> alt/option + u + letter you want umlauted is added later.
> ...


I'm sure I'll forget if I want to umlaut a letter but yes it works on a MAc
Didn't try anything else as I don't have a side number section.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Could some kind soul tell me the weight of a stick of butter, please. I usually buy butter in 1lb blocks. I wonder if a stick weights 2oz. I'd like to try the no-bake oat cookies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think i need to get to bed shortly, so have a good day everyone and stay safe and well.


Sleep well, Sugarsugar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ynel said:


> also the following was posted earlier today.
> 
> i have not heard of the building collapse in bangladesh. i think their building codes are pretty lax.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting all this Ynel. I hope you will come to the Knitting Tea Party in happier times too. I might just say that Sam has been very busy teaching as well as being our host, this last couple of weeks, and is a busy Grandpa to a large family as well. We all have our cut-out points when it comes to the disasters reported by the media.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Way too young sugarsugar. Yes, it must have been a terrible shock. Up till now more women have died from heart attacks than men because the symptoms weren't recognized and they can be different. The men got treated and the women were sent home or didn't even go in to get treated. We are more aware now, so may she be on her way to the best health ever now that she is aware.


It was knowing how atypical heart attacks can be that sent me in the other night sepite havin gso little pain. Fortunately it wasn't my heart, but decided that waiting to see if I was better in the morning was maybe not a good idea.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Could some kind soul tell me the weight of a stick of butter, please. I usually buy butter in 1lb blocks. I wonder if a stick weights 2oz. I'd like to try the no-bake oat cookies.


1 stick = 4oz


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Could some kind soul tell me the weight of a stick of butter, please. I usually buy butter in 1lb blocks. I wonder if a stick weights 2oz. I'd like to try the no-bake oat cookies.


4 oz apparently so I guess 120g would be about right.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


Oh Agnes, that looks sore!  :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


ouch! that does look sore- literally time for chilling! Hope you feel more comfortable soon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> They said on our news that it had been authorised for 5 stories, but they had aded another 3 without permission. Poor, poor people caught up in this. Is this the price for cheap clothing?


This is an issue I struggle with. Seems terrible to buy clothes which are made from what is basically slave labour. But are they better earning this little bit under these conditions rather than either starving or resorting to prostituion- in a setting where safe sex is not going to be practised? With no social security at all are they better with this little bit. Will not buying the clothes stop the slave labour? or simply result in yet more woman having no job and therefore no way of feeding thir family?
I don't knoiw the answer- my studies haven't helped me come to a conclusion.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Could some kind soul tell me the weight of a stick of butter, please. I usually buy butter in 1lb blocks. I wonder if a stick weights 2oz. I'd like to try the no-bake oat cookies.


Double your guess- 4 ozs. The things you learn on the Tea Party.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is an issue I struggle with. Seems terrible to buy clothes which are made from what is basically slave labour. But are they better earning this little bit under these conditions rather than either starving or resorting to prostituion- in a setting where safe sex is not going to be practised? With no social security at all are they better with this little bit. Will not buying the clothes stop the slave labour? or simply result in yet more woman having no job and therefore no way of feeding thir family?
> I don't knoiw the answer- my studies haven't helped me come to a conclusion.


Good point, I don't know the answer either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


She's lovely! I'm sure that as long as she continues to eat well you can be sure she's fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is an issue I struggle with. Seems terrible to buy clothes which are made from what is basically slave labour. But are they better earning this little bit under these conditions rather than either starving or resorting to prostituion- in a setting where safe sex is not going to be practised? With no social security at all are they better with this little bit. Will not buying the clothes stop the slave labour? or simply result in yet more woman having no job and therefore no way of feeding thir family?
> I don't knoiw the answer- my studies haven't helped me come to a conclusion.


This is where if one can, support of financial schemes to enable women to become their own boss, are a possible answer- have not encountered one for a while, I would have to acknowledge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


She sounds like she is doing extremely well for such an old cat. Don't knoewmuch about cats but I doubt if she would be eating well if she didn't feel OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is where if one can, support of financial schemes to enable women to become their own boss, are a possible answer- have not encountered one for a while, I would have to acknowledge.


These work really well generally- but there are so many women in this situation that hard to set them all up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


Well as Monty Python tell us 'always look on the bright side of life' at least it gives a chance to spend more time knitting and on KP! Looks very painful though- a lot to pay for KP and knitting time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> These work really well generally- but there are so many women in this situation that hard to set them all up.


And as you say anything other than forcing them into prostitution, has to be better than that alternative.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I have an ad for podiatrists dealing with heel pain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


Do you read Euripides? as a matter of curiosity? She is a remarkable old lady- my neighbour just lost a 15 year old to skin cancers, and a stroke or two, in contrast.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, raining today and cool, so today is a good day to knit, and do house work, just a little. Hope to finish socks, and start scarf, and dishcloth short rows, hope I can do it? New day learn new things (short rows) LOL LOL.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Spider. You're another one of the special ones here at KTP. You rock~~
> 
> Ohio Joy


Right, I totally agree. KP is the best thing that I have found, real people, no show, love it.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Now I am tired again- back to bed at 12-35 am!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now I am tired again- back to bed at 12-35 am!


sleep well Julie


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Great weekend celebrating the marriage of my cousin's son. It was beautiful and very expensive! I can only imagine how much it cost! I think the bride comes from money! Anyway, I probably won't get caught up on last week's KP and not sure about this one! I'm going tomorrow to see my mom and will not come back until late Tuesday. There is no internet connection so I will have to depend on my phone. I just wanted all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you happiness and good health.


Traveling mercy, stay safe, and have fun


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> That is what I have been finding out. I have felt so lonely this past year and a lot of stress. This has really helped plus has kept me working on projects when I probably have just given up.


Ditto,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


Goodness that swollen foot looks painful. Sending you healing prayers for a speedy recovery. Be careful and stay safe. [[[hugs]]]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> with my portable dangling in the water. oh yeah. you don't want to see me in a swim suit - i don't want to see me in a swim suit. they really look bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep them up.
> 
> sam


Lol lol :lol: can't stop laughing, Sam I love your humor, I can see the picture. LOL LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


29!!! What a wonderful old family member. Gentle pettying for a pretty baby.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just rely on my memory- which is why sometimes I miss people accidentally- Maelinde for instance whom Zoe remembered the other day- is before my time on the KTP! I must have had some reason to check your Avatar darowil- can't recall otherwise how I would have got the date right!


re: birthdays
At the bottom of every Home page and on the Latest Digest is a list of all those celebrating birthdays. Sometimes I read them, and sometimes I forget to do that. hahahha, but I love a celebration!!!!! party on folks! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> great to see your smile- the hair cut does look good. And yur eyes are open.
> I don't like outside photos- I can't keep my left eye open for long in the sun so I am either squinting or fighting hard to keep it open!


I had caustic burns in both of my eyes, so the sun and extremely bright lights do cause problems at times. It is odd that one of the damages was the natural ability to blink, it took months and months of practice and yet still I have to remember as my eyelids basically only react to light and touch. But most of the time I can win a staring contest with no problems, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> See what I started lol!!!! Your hair looks good and your eyes are open!


I wanted to go a bit shorter, but I had adamant NO's from everyone including my stylist, ROFL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> re: birthdays
> At the bottom of every Home page and on the Latest Digest is a list of all those celebrating birthdays. Sometimes I read them, and sometimes I forget to do that. hahahha, but I love a celebration!!!!! party on folks! Zoe


And when I do remember to read them I often miss some of them! So we can keep relying on Julie to see them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I had caustic burns in both of my eyes, so the sun and extremely bright lights do cause problems at times. It is odd that one of the damages was the natural ability to blink, it took months and months of practice and yet still I have to remember as my eyelids basically only react to light and touch. But most of the time I can win a staring contest with no problems, LOL.


Well as I said earlier- always look on the bright side of life!
Is there any part of your body that hasn't been injured or impacted by illness of some type? Your medical history mus take forever to give- or do you carry a typed out list so you don't need to tell people when you go somewhere different?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I wanted to go a bit shorter, but I had adamant NO's from everyone including my stylist, ROFL.


Looked relly good as it is so I think they were right Marianne.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Marianne, I really like seeing your picture. You're a lovely lady inside and out. Looking forward to seeing you at Sam's in July.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh Joy, I am wishing the time would fly, I cannot wait to see everyone!! I am just so excited!!! Gwen's van will probably sprout wings and fly!! C gets a kick out of hearing me talk about this, she feels that she knows everyone also.. if I don't mention someone during the day she will ask about them. And I am the same about her forum that she follows.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Great weekend celebrating the marriage of my cousin's son. It was beautiful and very expensive! I can only imagine how much it cost! I think the bride comes from money! Anyway, I probably won't get caught up on last week's KP and not sure about this one! I'm going tomorrow to see my mom and will not come back until late Tuesday. There is no internet connection so I will have to depend on my phone. I just wanted all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you happiness and good health.


Pammie, be safe and enjoy the time with your mom!!! We will all be here sending wonderful thoughts and prayers, so have fun, gentle hugs for all :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider said:


> That is what I have been finding out. I have felt so lonely this past year and a lot of stress. This has really helped plus has kept me working on projects when I probably have just given up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad you are here with us!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lol lol :lol: can't stop laughing, Sam I love your humor, I can see the picture. LOL LOL


has to be as good as the pink tutu! lol, Sam, you would be excused on the account that sunbathing is more your style with a glass of ice tea in hand! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is odd isn't it how we are never happy with what we have- I struggled with straight hair through years when curls were the in thing- I would love to have the bounce in my hair that Marianne has!!!!!!!


Julie, I have dealt with this all of my life, passed it to both boys, who keep their hair extremely short due to the waves and curls and cowlicks!! I know I am very blessed with this head full, LOL.. but at times I'd trade places in a heart beat!! And my mom fusses all the time that she wants my hair.. LOL. Sure wish I could share it with all that would like it!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> great hair cut marianne - maybe you should have had a pink stripe through it just for fun. lol
> 
> sam


No to the pink.. purple maybe or even blue.. but nooooooo pink.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> with my portable dangling in the water. oh yeah. you don't want to see me in a swim suit - i don't want to see me in a swim suit. they really look bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep them up.
> 
> sam


ROFL!!!! Sam, I just LOVE you!!!!!!!! :lol:  :-D  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ynel said:


> also the following was posted earlier today.
> 
> i have not heard of the building collapse in bangladesh. i think their building codes are pretty lax.
> 
> ...


I have been reading and watching the story unfold, though I don't mention all that breaks my heart and takes me to my knees in prayer on this forum. Some do not have access to television or news stations, some have reached the point in their lives that the news is too heartbreaking and depressing to watch. I dare say that we are all aware of the tragedies that are continually ongoing around the world, some may take a bit longer to hear the news but we all have our ways of dealing with life happenings.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> 1 stick = 4oz


Thank you Kate. I'll get a packet of Quaker Quick Oats and have a go.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! I am blessed as I don't swell unless a bone is broken!! Keep the ice coming and elevate, Epsom salts soak is great also!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Its been a lovely weekend. Saturday was sunny and I was able to get the first of the changes to the beehives that are done in spring. One of my young friends planted willow cuttings for me and we were able to sit in the garden and relax for a while. My youngest grandson will be two years old tomorrow so we had a birthday dinner for him yesterday. He enjoyed the candles on his cake, yet again baked by his loving Aunt. I'm not feeling great today and that is ideal as, in about an hour, I'm to have breathing test done and the consultant doesn't want me 'too well'. So I'm just about to peak on not too well. Hope to knit this evening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well night night ladies -safe to say as Sam is not around- he will still be sleeping


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Its been a lovely weekend. Saturday was sunny and I was able to get the first of the changes to the beehives that are done in spring. One of my young friends planted willow cuttings for me and we were able to sit in the garden and relax for a while. My youngest grandson will be two years old tomorrow so we had a birthday dinner for him yesterday. He enjoyed the candles on his cake, yet again baked by his loving Aunt. I'm not feeling great today and that is ideal as, in about an hour, I'm to have breathing test done and the consultant doesn't want me 'too well'. So I'm just about to peak on not too well. Hope to knit this evening.


Dear Valerie, we do worry when we don't hear from people, but as you say in this case there is an upside to feeling down- I do hope the specialist can locate what is causing the problems.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

For this using an iPad and desire special characters:

http://www.my-iguru.com/ipad/ipad-hints-tips/ipad-special-characters.php

It works!

Õ å ç ä

Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, I have dealt with this all of my life, passed it to both boys, who keep their hair extremely short due to the waves and curls and cowlicks!! I know I am very blessed with this head full, LOL.. but at times I'd trade places in a heart beat!! And my mom fusses all the time that she wants my hair.. LOL. Sure wish I could share it with all that would like it!!


My older daughter inherited a head full of beautiful brown waves- from her Dad's side side of the family, mine is resolutely straight- but I have cow licks at the back, which once phased out a junior hairdressing competition entrant, who had thought to do a 'Twiggy' cut on me- I ended up with 1/4 inch to 2 inches skillfully cut by one horrified judge- I had gone in with shoulder length locks, not knowing it was a cutting competition- thought we were getting a free shampoo! But skilled cutters are rare and pricey- interestingly I have precisely no photos of me from that era- I used to get so tired of being 'yes sirred' at petrol stations when I turned up on my 90cc motor bike! (it was not a step through, but one of those miniature astride bikes) the largest bike I have been allowed to handle was a 500cc BSA, the pride and joy of it's owner, and my older/younger brother taught me how to handle his 250cc Triumph on the metal roads of the far North- metal being unsealed and usually badly corrugated between grading.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well as I said earlier- always look on the bright side of life!
> Is there any part of your body that hasn't been injured or impacted by illness of some type? Your medical history mus take forever to give- or do you carry a typed out list so you don't need to tell people when you go somewhere different?


Actually, yes, I have a printed page that usually travels with me. And no, most every part of my body has been injured in some way. Dealing with a horribly abusive husband caused most of the injuries and after the years is once again coming back to cause pain as I age. I do not like to relive the past, but have done so many times in talks that I gave to both women and men that were in abusive situations. When my oldest son (the ex was/is his father) turned 21, I had a wonderful ceremony where I burned all the pictures and police reports, statements from doctors of the results of the abuse. That was the most freedom that I had felt in over 27 years! 
Both arms have been broken in both upper and lower sections, at least 4 times each! But not both at the same time. My wrists have been broken, he smashed my left hand with his boot. Ah lets see, both hips broken, 4 ribs cracked, pelvic bone broken at same time one of my hips. right leg broken in thigh, left leg broken below the knee.. both feet smashed by stomping on them. Shoulders have been pulled out of socket also. Jaw broken 6 times, have been in a Halo 5 of those times. Skull cracked 2 times. Oh and shot in the stomach once, luckily it was a dead charged bullet, did just a little bit of damage. The caustic burns happened at a chemical plant that I worked at, lightening hit our series and there were 5 of us out on them trying to get them shut down. We all were injured in many degrees, I had the eye burns and a dislocated shoulder, I was the luckiest of all the injuries.. some I know only survived because of prayers! 
I am not one to complain about pain, I never have, as I have dealt with constant pain since I was 6 or 7 years of age. When I was in second grade, I tried to play in a tag game, I couldn't run like the others and I fell, stayed down crying, one of my best friends came over and told me to please stop crying, that the other kids didn't understand and they were teasing saying crybaby, crybaby.. anyway.. that totally ended me expressing pain.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I forgot to say thank you for all the compliments on my hair cut.. you are all such wonderful supportive friends, I love you all!!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


Agnes, as my now 19 yeaar old granddaughter used to say when she was 3, ouchie--oochie!! Stay off your feet (as much as possible) and keep that ankle up on a bunch of pillows!! Sending you peace and healing. shelty lover


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Actually, yes, I have a printed page that usually travels with me. And no, most every part of my body has been injured in some way. Dealing with a horribly abusive husband caused most of the injuries and after the years is once again coming back to cause pain as I age. I do not like to relive the past, but have done so many times in talks that I gave to both women and men that were in abusive situations. When my oldest son (the ex was/is his father) turned 21, I had a wonderful ceremony where I burned all the pictures and police reports, statements from doctors of the results of the abuse. That was the most freedom that I had felt in over 27 years!
> Both arms have been broken in both upper and lower sections, at least 4 times each! But not both at the same time. My wrists have been broken, he smashed my left hand with his boot. Ah lets see, both hips broken, 4 ribs cracked, pelvic bone broken at same time one of my hips. right leg broken in thigh, left leg broken below the knee.. both feet smashed by stomping on them. Shoulders have been pulled out of socket also. Jaw broken 6 times, have been in a Halo 5 of those times. Skull cracked 2 times. Oh and shot in the stomach once, luckily it was a dead charged bullet, did just a little bit of damage. The caustic burns happened at a chemical plant that I worked at, lightening hit our series and there were 5 of us out on them trying to get them shut down. We all were injured in many degrees, I had the eye burns and a dislocated shoulder, I was the luckiest of all the injuries.. some I know only survived because of prayers!
> I am not one to complain about pain, I never have, as I have dealt with constant pain since I was 6 or 7 years of age. When I was in second grade, I tried to play in a tag game, I couldn't run like the others and I fell, stayed down crying, one of my best friends came over and told me to please stop crying, that the other kids didn't understand and they were teasing saying crybaby, crybaby.. anyway.. that totally ended me expressing pain.


wouldn't it be great to know why God has kept you alive through all this? He clearly has some reason for wanting you on this earth still.
And I really must go now- before I find another posting!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


I know you will cherish the days you have left with her! She looks like a lovely lap companion on a rainy, chilly day. Love her color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> wouldn't it be great to know why God has kept you alive through all this? He clearly has some reason for wanting you on this earth still.
> And I really must go now- before I find another posting!


If nothing else, Marianne, you teach me to be glad my problems are such small ones, and the abuse I went through so minor, compared with what you have survived. God Bless, dear!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's right mjs! My friend, Baerbel, is really an umlauted a but I add an e on my typewriter.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


WOW, what a pain, rest that foot, and take care. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was knowing how atypical heart attacks can be that sent me in the other night sepite havin gso little pain. Fortunately it wasn't my heart, but decided that waiting to see if I was better in the morning was maybe not a good idea.


Exactly Darowil. We want you with us for a long time. You made the right decision. Especially with those symptoms that are even more typical.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


So cute, like her coat, and her name. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


That looks quite painful!!!! Ouch. I hope the boat offered to pay for your doctor visits.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


I don't think I have ever seen a cat this old. What do you feed this sweetheart? Does she drink milk or only water? She is still beautiful!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> wouldn't it be great to know why God has kept you alive through all this? He clearly has some reason for wanting you on this earth still.
> And I really must go now- before I find another posting!


I've always asked when I was recovering, have yet to get a true answer of course, but have found in my own way to help others, have moved many times to be where I felt I was needed. I really feel that I am finally settled now. I have been here for 3 years, without being "called" to assist in some way. My physical limitations and caring for my Mom have prevented me from going to aide in recovery and rebuilding from natural disasters. I spent several months in New Orleans area after the devastating hurricane, worked in many areas that were affected, have loaded up my tent and tools and gone to many tornado ravaged places to assist in recovery and rebuilding in the past. Through all my trials, I have found many others in worse conditions than I have had, I feel blessed to have been able to contribute to so many in many states. I no longer get the calls from the Red Cross, I do miss going and helping, such wonderful people that I worked with many have also "retired" from the response group. I've heard that they may have a get together this fall (barring any major hurricane) for those of us that can no longer be physically able to assist.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now I am tired again- back to bed at 12-35 am!


I went back to bed again too Lurker, but we are totally different times. Hope you got some good sleep. Mine was a 20 min. nap. Now I'm ready for more, but can't find my knitting project. :-( :-(


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> has to be as good as the pink tutu! lol, Sam, you would be excused on the account that sunbathing is more your style with a glass of ice tea in hand! Zoe


Right LOL LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Its been a lovely weekend. Saturday was sunny and I was able to get the first of the changes to the beehives that are done in spring. One of my young friends planted willow cuttings for me and we were able to sit in the garden and relax for a while. My youngest grandson will be two years old tomorrow so we had a birthday dinner for him yesterday. He enjoyed the candles on his cake, yet again baked by his loving Aunt. I'm not feeling great today and that is ideal as, in about an hour, I'm to have breathing test done and the consultant doesn't want me 'too well'. So I'm just about to peak on not too well. Hope to knit this evening.


Sounds like you got a lot accomplished wit the beehives, a friend coming over, willow cuttings (pussy willows or the large weeping willows?)and a birthday party. Two years old. What a precious time of discovery. Still small but entering a whole new time of life. Hope they can help you when you meet with your consultant.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


Ouch! Keep your foot up I know how that feels. Hope it heals soon.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Actually, yes, I have a printed page that usually travels with me. And no, most every part of my body has been injured in some way. Dealing with a horribly abusive husband caused most of the injuries and after the years is once again coming back to cause pain as I age. I do not like to relive the past, but have done so many times in talks that I gave to both women and men that were in abusive situations. When my oldest son (the ex was/is his father) turned 21, I had a wonderful ceremony where I burned all the pictures and police reports, statements from doctors of the results of the abuse. That was the most freedom that I had felt in over 27 years!
> Both arms have been broken in both upper and lower sections, at least 4 times each! But not both at the same time. My wrists have been broken, he smashed my left hand with his boot. Ah lets see, both hips broken, 4 ribs cracked, pelvic bone broken at same time one of my hips. right leg broken in thigh, left leg broken below the knee.. both feet smashed by stomping on them. Shoulders have been pulled out of socket also. Jaw broken 6 times, have been in a Halo 5 of those times. Skull cracked 2 times. Oh and shot in the stomach once, luckily it was a dead charged bullet, did just a little bit of damage. The caustic burns happened at a chemical plant that I worked at, lightening hit our series and there were 5 of us out on them trying to get them shut down. We all were injured in many degrees, I had the eye burns and a dislocated shoulder, I was the luckiest of all the injuries.. some I know only survived because of prayers!
> I am not one to complain about pain, I never have, as I have dealt with constant pain since I was 6 or 7 years of age. When I was in second grade, I tried to play in a tag game, I couldn't run like the others and I fell, stayed down crying, one of my best friends came over and told me to please stop crying, that the other kids didn't understand and they were teasing saying crybaby, crybaby.. anyway.. that totally ended me expressing pain.


I am so sorry. I can't imagine the pain mentally and physically you have been through. What an inspiration and help tp others and the strength you must possess. If I could I would hug you over and over. I like the idea of the burning ceremony. I hope you have a beautiful day.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Keep that foot iced and up and get out the knitting and a good cup of coffee.
The kitty is such a pretty one and the oldest one I have heard of and if she is eating that is a good sign.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Its been a lovely weekend. Saturday was sunny and I was able to get the first of the changes to the beehives that are done in spring. One of my young friends planted willow cuttings for me and we were able to sit in the garden and relax for a while. My youngest grandson will be two years old tomorrow so we had a birthday dinner for him yesterday. He enjoyed the candles on his cake, yet again baked by his loving Aunt. I'm not feeling great today and that is ideal as, in about an hour, I'm to have breathing test done and the consultant doesn't want me 'too well'. So I'm just about to peak on not too well. Hope to knit this evening.


I hope the tests went well, Valerie, although, in this context, I am not sure what 'well' would be. That they can get to the bottom of your problems and offer good treatment, I suppose!

I am curious about your willow cuttings. We are in the opposite position: we have two mature willow trees in the garden which grow all too well. Both predate the building of our house (mid-70s). One is less than 2 metres from the house: that was pollarded a few years back, as the branches were in danger of damaging the roof. The other is at the bottom of the garden, a beautiful tree that forms part of the skyline of the village, but we have reluctantly had to take the decision to have the crown drastically reduced. We were getting complaints from neighbours (nice neighbours, whom we did not wish to antagonise) and were ourselves finding that the loss of light and the amount of debris - catkins, leaves, twigs and small branches - was more than we could cope with, so we felt we had little alternative but to get the work done. A friend in the village did a similar thing a little over a year ago, using the same people, and her tree has now grown back into an attractive shape, so I am not as despondent as I might otherwise have been.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've always asked when I was recovering, have yet to get a true answer of course, but have found in my own way to help others, have moved many times to be where I felt I was needed. I really feel that I am finally settled now. I have been here for 3 years, without being "called" to assist in some way. My physical limitations and caring for my Mom have prevented me from going to aide in recovery and rebuilding from natural disasters. I spent several months in New Orleans area after the devastating hurricane, worked in many areas that were affected, have loaded up my tent and tools and gone to many tornado ravaged places to assist in recovery and rebuilding in the past. Through all my trials, I have found many others in worse conditions than I have had, I feel blessed to have been able to contribute to so many in many states. I no longer get the calls from the Red Cross, I do miss going and helping, such wonderful people that I worked with many have also "retired" from the response group. I've heard that they may have a get together this fall (barring any major hurricane) for those of us that can no longer be physically able to assist.


Marianne, amazing that someone who has gone through so much would even be strong enough to help others like you have. It must be an amazing feat of mind over pain.

I know my knitting project can't be lost as I had it when the company was here to show them, but where oh were is it hiding. It grew legs while waiting for me to work on it and went somewhere to sulk. :shock: Perhaps it and the camera cord for the computer went out on a shopping spree together and can you believe, they didn't invite me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Now to see if this really works:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne, was it you who mentioned an Aches & Pains soak? I'd like to revisit that and try to get one---Agnes may as well....more aches and pains these days---and Agnes, your foot looks so painful....all that swelling!! Remembe, the commercial "Calgon, take me away!!"? that's how I feel about a good soaking bath!



Marianne818 said:


> OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! I am blessed as I don't swell unless a bone is broken!! Keep the ice coming and elevate, Epsom salts soak is great also!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm still working on the wingspan and on the travelling vine, but somehow still want to do a new dishcloth----this is the one that has me intrigued....no seam to sew and how can you resist a cast on that's described as the "belly button"?
> 
> I will probably try it tomorrow. I certainly have that other site saved in my favorites to go back to.


Still have my two to finish but decided to do the starfish cloth. Have the TV done up to binding off. Think I will make a shrug of it. Do I need to block before I add the cuffs?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


Good pic and haircut. Easy care.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a rough night for sleeping so am going to try to go back to bed and try again. I thought I had the sleep issues worked out with the light therapy, but last night was no evidence of it.

I was pretty sickened at heart last night - as many of you may remember, my remaining uncle on my Dad's side is a monk/priest in a monastary north of here. I just saw on the news that one of the monks in the community was arrested for child endangerment and atempting kidnapping--polich caught him soliciting young girls who were walking on the road. I've met this monk on a few occasions, but do not know him. I'm sure the monastery community is in a great turmoil and that this will greatly and adversely affect my uncle who's been in failing health these last few years. He's 85 and very hard of hearing so the phone is out. I may take a trip up there to see him this week. I think my brain was on over-drive when I tried to sleep last night. 

I plan on using the pressure cooker (pepper beef) for dinner so that will make a quick meal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The codes work on facebook (or are supposed to--they do for me but not on other sites/programs).
> 
> Agnes! Oh my goodness. I hope your foot is better soon.
> 
> I'm catching up as I can--lots to do this morning. Hugs to all who need them!


Sorlenna, perhaps they are for FB only. It didn't say that but I did find it on my FB page.

The one about the umlauts does work with the Macs. DH told me that one.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne, amazing that someone who has gone through so much would even be strong enough to help others like you have. It must be an amazing feat of mind over pain.
> 
> I know my knitting project can't be lost as I had it when the company was here to show them, but where oh were is it hiding. It grew legs while waiting for me to work on it and went somewhere to sulk. :shock: Perhaps it and the camera cord for the computer went out on a shopping spree together and can you believe, they didn't invite me.


I'm so glad to know that others have WIP's that take either legs or wings and hide away. Amazing that they seem to appear when we have given up and started a new project. :roll: 
I hope they found some wonderful yarns while they were out shopping :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Kathy. You lived in Sierra Vista AZ?
> WOW
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]

Yeah, until 2002. I graduated from Cochise College and then went to UofA in SV. Graduated in 1996 with a BA in Elem Ed. I was 43 when I graduated. Was a great time, raising my kids, working and college. Loved the area and the people I worked with. My mom and sister still live in the area.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne, was it you who mentioned an Aches & Pains soak? I'd like to revisit that and try to get one---Agnes may as well....more aches and pains these days---and Agnes, your foot looks so painful....all that swelling!! Remembe, the commercial "Calgon, take me away!!"? that's how I feel about a good soaking bath!


The brand I LOVE is made by Village Naturals, Therapy Mineral Bath Soak, Aches and Pains. They have many varieties of soaks and salts, but this one is fantastic for me. And I find it mostly at Walmart :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowill those are beautiful birds! Awesome job! Southern Gal my condolences to you and your family I know getting together and celebrating life can be so healing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Actually, yes, I have a printed page that usually travels with me. And no, most every part of my body has been injured in some way. Dealing with a horribly abusive husband caused most of the injuries and after the years is once again coming back to cause pain as I age. I do not like to relive the past, but have done so many times in talks that I gave to both women and men that were in abusive situations. When my oldest son (the ex was/is his father) turned 21, I had a wonderful ceremony where I burned all the pictures and police reports, statements from doctors of the results of the abuse. That was the most freedom that I had felt in over 27 years!
> Both arms have been broken in both upper and lower sections, at least 4 times each! But not both at the same time. My wrists have been broken, he smashed my left hand with his boot. Ah lets see, both hips broken, 4 ribs cracked, pelvic bone broken at same time one of my hips. right leg broken in thigh, left leg broken below the knee.. both feet smashed by stomping on them. Shoulders have been pulled out of socket also. Jaw broken 6 times, have been in a Halo 5 of those times. Skull cracked 2 times. Oh and shot in the stomach once, luckily it was a dead charged bullet, did just a little bit of damage. The caustic burns happened at a chemical plant that I worked at, lightening hit our series and there were 5 of us out on them trying to get them shut down. We all were injured in many degrees, I had the eye burns and a dislocated shoulder, I was the luckiest of all the injuries.. some I know only survived because of prayers!
> I am not one to complain about pain, I never have, as I have dealt with constant pain since I was 6 or 7 years of age. When I was in second grade, I tried to play in a tag game, I couldn't run like the others and I fell, stayed down crying, one of my best friends came over and told me to please stop crying, that the other kids didn't understand and they were teasing saying crybaby, crybaby.. anyway.. that totally ended me expressing pain.


I respect you so much for sharing, I know what you are talking about, I lived some of it. But when I saw your picture, and the light that came from your eyes, none of your pass shows, you are truly beautiful, in every way, and then to reach out to help others, is awesome, you really are a special lady. I am blessed to know and talk to you, thank you. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Ynel said:


> also the following was posted earlier today.
> 
> i have not heard of the building collapse in bangladesh. i think their building codes are pretty lax.
> 
> ...


I for one have no TV, so I only get my news if I happen to go somewhere that has one or decide to see what is happening via the internet. Don't fault someone for not knowing until you know the reason why. 
It is a shame that things like this happen but to blame the buying public for it is also uncalled for. The fault lies with the owners who cut corners to put the almighty dollar in their pocket. 
This is only my opinion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have been reading and watching the story unfold, though I don't mention all that breaks my heart and takes me to my knees in prayer on this forum. Some do not have access to television or news stations, some have reached the point in their lives that the news is too heartbreaking and depressing to watch. I dare say that we are all aware of the tragedies that are continually ongoing around the world, some may take a bit longer to hear the news but we all have our ways of dealing with life happenings.


Ditto and well put M!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh I really need this sit down with a nice cup of tea - coffee would be even better, but don't make any specially for me! I got off to a great start this morning - an hour of housework, then 12 rows of the Travelling Vine scarf and a quick look at KP. Then I got the ironing board out and started to tackle the backlog on the laundry front. I had hardly started when the phone rang - my daughter to say that just as they were passing the turnoff for our village, her 4-year-old had started to show signs of being carsick (something he is prone to) and could they possibly divert and leave him with me for an hour while they did what they needed to do in the car.
> 
> So, knitting had to be hidden, ironing stashed away and the various tomato and young flowering plants that I have potted up and are in the living room awaiting the end of frosts before they are planted out had to be moved to a place of safety. He is a loveable but very destructive little boy who regards the words 'don't touch' as an instruction to go ahead and do just what he has been told not to do, just as soon as grandma is looking the other way. Most of the stuff had only just come out of hiding after he had a sleepover with us on Saturday night.
> 
> He has been picked up now, and we had an enjoyable, if exhausting, hour. I really cannot think of starting the ironing again at this point, so am having a quiet few moments with KP before recovering with a bit more knitting. How did I ever find the energy to bring up four children while working full-time?


We were alot younger then!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> I for one have no TV, so I only get my news if I happen to go somewhere that has one or decide to see what is happening via the internet. Don't fault someone for not knowing until you know the reason why.
> It is a shame that things like this happen but to blame the buying public for it is also uncalled for. The fault lies with the owners who cut corners to put the almighty dollar in their pocket.
> This is only my opinion.


Totally agree :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kehinkle, That turtle is adorable! 

Today I think I'll try to pick myself up and get with it again (haven't been feeling well), My garden prep is calling and my knitting is calling and housework doesn't seem like too much to do but sometimes it's all so overwhelming! At least it's warm out and it's not raining right now anyway. Wish me luck!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


Rest with the foot up and knit. Sounds like a grand plan to me. So sorry that you got hurt.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is an issue I struggle with. Seems terrible to buy clothes which are made from what is basically slave labour. But are they better earning this little bit under these conditions rather than either starving or resorting to prostituion- in a setting where safe sex is not going to be practised? With no social security at all are they better with this little bit. Will not buying the clothes stop the slave labour? or simply result in yet more woman having no job and therefore no way of feeding thir family?
> I don't knoiw the answer- my studies haven't helped me come to a conclusion.


So right!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Agnes, that looks sore!  :thumbdown:


Oh Agnes, that does look sore, hope the bruising comes out soon as then it should not be so tender. Enjoy the enforced rest, make the most of it, no need to feel guilty at sitting quietly while knitting. Chores etc will just have to wait, resting your foot is more important. Take care, sending healing thoughts to you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Could some kind soul tell me the weight of a stick of butter, please. I usually buy butter in 1lb blocks. I wonder if a stick weights 2oz. I'd like to try the no-bake oat cookies.


If you haven't found the answer yet, Valerie, standard sticks of butter are 4oz. or 1/2 cup or 1/4 of the whole 1# block of butter. A half stick would be 2 oz. or 1/4 cup or 1/8 of the whole pound.

Ohio Joy


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Its been a lovely weekend. Saturday was sunny and I was able to get the first of the changes to the beehives that are done in spring. One of my young friends planted willow cuttings for me and we were able to sit in the garden and relax for a while. My youngest grandson will be two years old tomorrow so we had a birthday dinner for him yesterday. He enjoyed the candles on his cake, yet again baked by his loving Aunt. I'm not feeling great today and that is ideal as, in about an hour, I'm to have breathing test done and the consultant doesn't want me 'too well'. So I'm just about to peak on not too well. Hope to knit this evening.


I hope you feel better once the breathing test has been done and that perhaps the consultant will be able to see better how they can help when the breathing is not well. Take care my friend you know that everyone here will be sending you warm healing thoughts through the airwaves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I went back to bed again too Lurker, but we are totally different times. Hope you got some good sleep. Mine was a 20 min. nap. Now I'm ready for more, but can't find my knitting project. :-( :-(


tidy house syndrome?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Kehinkle, That turtle is adorable!
> 
> Today I think I'll try to pick myself up and get with it again (haven't been feeling well), My garden prep is calling and my knitting is calling and housework doesn't seem like too much to do but sometimes it's all so overwhelming! At least it's warm out and it's not raining right now anyway. Wish me luck!


.

Take it a few minutes at a time, if you have to. Be gentle on yourself. It will all get done eventually. Have a great day. Thank you for your comment about the turtle. He was fun to do and even nicer to see my GGS enjoying him.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts though it is nothing compared to some of the things that you have all suffered,so will sit on my behind and try to keep up with the posts xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That looks quite painful!!!! Ouch. I hope the boat offered to pay for your doctor visits.


This is not criticism, Angora, but was Dollyclaire who hurt her foot on the boat, not Agnes - I could just hear Agnes saying, 'Boat?' :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne, amazing that someone who has gone through so much would even be strong enough to help others like you have. It must be an amazing feat of mind over pain.
> 
> I know my knitting project can't be lost as I had it when the company was here to show them, but where oh were is it hiding. It grew legs while waiting for me to work on it and went somewhere to sulk. :shock: Perhaps it and the camera cord for the computer went out on a shopping spree together and can you believe, they didn't invite me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Marianne,

Your ability to remain positive and caring despite what you have gone 
through is an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Marianne,
> 
> Your ability to remain positive and caring despite what you have gone
> through is an inspiration to all of us.


Thank you all for your comments. I rarely speak of my past, have no idea what really triggered this morning, but felt the need to share. I have many favorite sayings that I live by.. What doesn't kill us only makes us stronger... Every dark cloud has a silver lining, Always look for the good in people, they may not always openly share, but it is there waiting to burst forth. The one that I truly try to live by is one I learned in Sunday school at an early age, Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. What better way can we live our lives? 
You all mean so very much to me, know that this wonderful group of friends is one that I cherish. 
Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I rarely speak of my past, have no idea what really triggered this morning, but felt the need to share. I have many favorite sayings that I live by.. What doesn't kill us only makes us stronger... Every dark cloud has a silver lining, Always look for the good in people, they may not always openly share, but it is there waiting to burst forth. The one that I truly try to live by is one I learned in Sunday school at an early age, Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. What better way can we live our lives?
> You all mean so very much to me, know that this wonderful group of friends is one that I cherish.
> Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are one special person.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't think I have ever seen a cat this old. What do you feed this sweetheart? Does she drink milk or only water? She is still beautiful!


> I feed her pâté chicken cat food with a little milk in it. She cannot chew very well now. Her very favorite meal is rotisserie chicken. I grind it well and add a little of the broth off of it. However, she doesn't get it more than once a week as it is so rich.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a politician.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Several stories of unauthorised building, owned by a Politician, and hundreds trapped, many garment workers for well known US brands, I believe I heard them say. it has been 5 days now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mylyn - it is always good to hear from you - there is always a fresh hot cup of tea and an empty chair with your name on it for whenever you visit us.

sam



melyn said:


> Awwww spider, I hope the tparty does same for you as it does for me, even if I just read and don't post I still feel I am among friends, its such a comfort knowing I can come in here any time of the day or night and be among friends ((((((hugs))))))) lyn xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun is this daralene - thanks so much - it will come in handy.

sam

now does someone want to write out the directions again on how to put color on this page and how to do the faces?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Now to see if this really works:
> Not sure if this works with a Mac or what program they are for but was on a FB page. Well, it doesn't work with a MAC:-(
> 
> HOW TO MAKE SYMBOLS WITH KEYBOARD
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe they were better behaved kathleendoris - plus you were younger.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Oh I really need this sit down with a nice cup of tea - coffee would be even better, but don't make any specially for me! I got off to a great start this morning - an hour of housework, then 12 rows of the Travelling Vine scarf and a quick look at KP. Then I got the ironing board out and started to tackle the backlog on the laundry front. I had hardly started when the phone rang - my daughter to say that just as they were passing the turnoff for our village, her 4-year-old had started to show signs of being carsick (something he is prone to) and could they possibly divert and leave him with me for an hour while they did what they needed to do in the car.
> 
> So, knitting had to be hidden, ironing stashed away and the various tomato and young flowering plants that I have potted up and are in the living room awaiting the end of frosts before they are planted out had to be moved to a place of safety. He is a loveable but very destructive little boy who regards the words 'don't touch' as an instruction to go ahead and do just what he has been told not to do, just as soon as grandma is looking the other way. Most of the stuff had only just come out of hiding after he had a sleepover with us on Saturday night.
> 
> He has been picked up now, and we had an enjoyable, if exhausting, hour. I really cannot think of starting the ironing again at this point, so am having a quiet few moments with KP before recovering with a bit more knitting. How did I ever find the energy to bring up four children while working full-time?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of soothing energy sugarsugar - that kind of a text would cause anyone extra stress. sending your friend tons of healing energy.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sure was. I went to visit her this aft and i told her i am not supposed to have stress (tongue in cheek coz we are always saying that and we are always having stress) and she said yeah sorry it was the morphine talking. She meant to ring me really. She is in good spirits and it sound like its pretty much sorted. They will keep her there a couple days .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always good to start the day with a laugh - the actual picture would have you rotf laughing your "you know what" off.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> with my portable dangling in the water. oh yeah. you don't want to see me in a swim suit - i don't want to see me in a swim suit. they really look bad when you have to wear suspenders to keep [Quote from Sam]
> 
> Sam, you make my day! You can be so funny.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - a sitck of butter is 4oz.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Could some kind soul tell me the weight of a stick of butter, please. I usually buy butter in 1lb blocks. I wonder if a stick weights 2oz. I'd like to try the no-bake oat cookies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad you erred on the side of caution darowil - so many times we wait until morning and find we are i worse trouble. i have pulled that several times - ended up in the hospital every time. i kept thinking i would start breathing better tomorrow. lol

sam



darowil said:


> It was knowing how atypical heart attacks can be that sent me in the other night sepite havin gso little pain. Fortunately it wasn't my heart, but decided that waiting to see if I was better in the morning was maybe not a good idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks so painful agnes - sending you tons of healing energy - does it help if you keep it elevated? hope you are soon back in the pink.

sam



agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it all comes down to the all mighty dollar darowil - getting goods done as cheaply done as possible means more profit for the manufacturer. to fix this you would need to convince a lot of people to but only what was made in their own country and i don't see that happening anytime soon.

sam



darowil said:


> This is an issue I struggle with. Seems terrible to buy clothes which are made from what is basically slave labour. But are they better earning this little bit under these conditions rather than either starving or resorting to prostituion- in a setting where safe sex is not going to be practised? With no social security at all are they better with this little bit. Will not buying the clothes stop the slave labour? or simply result in yet more woman having no job and therefore no way of feeding thir family?
> I don't knoiw the answer- my studies haven't helped me come to a conclusion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious kitty - wonder how many lives she has left - have never know a cat to be that old - may Heckabe have many years left.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> And I have an ad for podiatrists dealing with heel pain!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - i just pulled a gwenie.

too funny darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> And I have an ad for podiatrists dealing with heel pain!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could post a picture of your finished wip's.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, raining today and cool, so today is a good day to knit, and do house work, just a little. Hope to finish socks, and start scarf, and dishcloth short rows, hope I can do it? New day learn new things (short rows) LOL LOL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Long overdue mosaic experiment finally finished....I finally found my knitting project (phone cover) and posted it on the Color Workshop that Donmaur had. You should see the socks that Jamai posted on there. They are fabulous. A real work of art:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
Go to Parade Links (Let's Have Fun With Color)
Page 2 shows Jamai's socks.

I added a fancy decoration with my new jewelry skills and a new bind-off at the top. Love my new phone cover. I do have to laugh though as I started to look for my phone to take a photo and here it was inside the cover. Hence the photo with the cover minus the phone. The bottom is with green as the A color, middle with fuschia as the A color and top with gray as the A color. I like the top best. A good experiment in Mosaic knitting. I have bought Barbara Walker's book on it. Thanks to Donmaur in Alberta, Canada for teaching this course.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

restful sleep to you myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Now I am tired again- back to bed at 12-35 am!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

breathing tests - i don't know why my pulmonary doctor still orders them - nothing moves when i blow into the tube.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Its been a lovely weekend. Saturday was sunny and I was able to get the first of the changes to the beehives that are done in spring. One of my young friends planted willow cuttings for me and we were able to sit in the garden and relax for a while. My youngest grandson will be two years old tomorrow so we had a birthday dinner for him yesterday. He enjoyed the candles on his cake, yet again baked by his loving Aunt. I'm not feeling great today and that is ideal as, in about an hour, I'm to have breathing test done and the consultant doesn't want me 'too well'. So I'm just about to peak on not too well. Hope to knit this evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> I respect you so much for sharing, I know what you are talking about, I lived some of it. But when I saw your picture, and the light that came from your eyes, none of your pass shows, you are truly beautiful, in every way, and then to reach out to help others, is awesome, you really are a special lady. I am blessed to know and talk to you, thank you. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Exactly, I feel the same. Thanks Marianne!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> I for one have no TV, so I only get my news if I happen to go somewhere that has one or decide to see what is happening via the internet. Don't fault someone for not knowing until you know the reason why.
> It is a shame that things like this happen but to blame the buying public for it is also uncalled for. The fault lies with the owners who cut corners to put the almighty dollar in their pocket.
> This is only my opinion.


Agreed! Such a shame it happened. I for one do not have tv but learn from internet. Sometimes when one has insomnia, they miss what has happened and actually learn about it from KP. Some people actually don't want to start their morning out with the news but get it later in the day when they feel more ready to face it. So much sadness and heartbreak. Prayers for these dear workers, their families and all those we don't hear about too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and the phoenix continues to rise from the fire.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Actually, yes, I have a printed page that usually travels with me. And no, most every part of my body has been injured in some way. Dealing with a horribly abusive husband caused most of the injuries and after the years is once again coming back to cause pain as I age. I do not like to relive the past, but have done so many times in talks that I gave to both women and men that were in abusive situations. When my oldest son (the ex was/is his father) turned 21, I had a wonderful ceremony where I burned all the pictures and police reports, statements from doctors of the results of the abuse. That was the most freedom that I had felt in over 27 years!
> Both arms have been broken in both upper and lower sections, at least 4 times each! But not both at the same time. My wrists have been broken, he smashed my left hand with his boot. Ah lets see, both hips broken, 4 ribs cracked, pelvic bone broken at same time one of my hips. right leg broken in thigh, left leg broken below the knee.. both feet smashed by stomping on them. Shoulders have been pulled out of socket also. Jaw broken 6 times, have been in a Halo 5 of those times. Skull cracked 2 times. Oh and shot in the stomach once, luckily it was a dead charged bullet, did just a little bit of damage. The caustic burns happened at a chemical plant that I worked at, lightening hit our series and there were 5 of us out on them trying to get them shut down. We all were injured in many degrees, I had the eye burns and a dislocated shoulder, I was the luckiest of all the injuries.. some I know only survived because of prayers!
> I am not one to complain about pain, I never have, as I have dealt with constant pain since I was 6 or 7 years of age. When I was in second grade, I tried to play in a tag game, I couldn't run like the others and I fell, stayed down crying, one of my best friends came over and told me to please stop crying, that the other kids didn't understand and they were teasing saying crybaby, crybaby.. anyway.. that totally ended me expressing pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on a hawaiian beach don't forget.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Right LOL LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> tidy house syndrome?


Absolutely! LOL

DH can't find a book that is next in line to be read.

I finally found my knitting project and finished it at long last and posted it on Donmaur's workshop and here. Not all tidy house syndrome though as I mentioned in my post that I couldn't find my camera to take the picture, which I need since I can't find the cord for the camera, computer hook-up. Well, the phone was inside the new phone cover. LOL Got a good laugh out of that, but fortunately it only took a few seconds to realize.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> restful sleep to you myfanwy.
> 
> sam


Thanks for the thought Sam, did not really manage it last night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Absolutely! LOL
> 
> DH can't find a book that is next in line to be read.
> 
> I finally found my knitting project and finished it at long last and posted it on Donmaur's workshop and here. Not all tidy house syndrome though as I mentioned in my post that I couldn't find my camera to take the picture, which I need since I can't find the cord for the camera, computer hook-up. Well, the phone was inside the new phone cover. LOL Got a good laugh out of that, but fortunately it only took a few seconds to realize.


does the camera not have an sd card to install in the computer?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> does the camera not have an sd card to install in the computer?


Hmmmm, I actually don't know. Maybe it does?? I have never done anything with sd cards. DH will be home around 5pm so maybe he will know.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Here are the socks I just finish. Looks good to me.LOL LOL this thiis I learned from the workshop,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

such sad news for you - sending soothing energy to your uncle - incidents like this seem to be happening more and more - how to keep our children safe. even in school they are not safe.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I had a rough night for sleeping so am going to try to go back to bed and try again. I thought I had the sleep issues worked out with the light therapy, but last night was no evidence of it.
> 
> I was pretty sickened at heart last night - as many of you may remember, my remaining uncle on my Dad's side is a monk/priest in a monastary north of here. I just saw on the news that one of the monks in the community was arrested for child endangerment and atempting kidnapping--polich caught him soliciting young girls who were walking on the road. I've met this monk on a few occasions, but do not know him. I'm sure the monastery community is in a great turmoil and that this will greatly and adversely affect my uncle who's been in failing health these last few years. He's 85 and very hard of hearing so the phone is out. I may take a trip up there to see him this week. I think my brain was on over-drive when I tried to sleep last night.
> 
> I plan on using the pressure cooker (pepper beef) for dinner so that will make a quick meal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of soothing postive energy nittergma - take special care of yourself today and just do what feels right.

sam



nittergma said:


> Kehinkle, That turtle is adorable!
> 
> Today I think I'll try to pick myself up and get with it again (haven't been feeling well), My garden prep is calling and my knitting is calling and housework doesn't seem like too much to do but sometimes it's all so overwhelming! At least it's warm out and it's not raining right now anyway. Wish me luck!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Long overdue mosaic experiment finally finished....I finally found my knitting project (phone cover) and posted it on the Color Workshop that Donmaur had. You should see the socks that Jamai posted on there. They are fabulous. A real work of art:
> 
> I love this very well done.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> on a hawaiian beach don't forget.
> 
> sam


You make me hurt my self LOL :lol: :lol: new picture. LOL LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, saw you were asking about the colors, bolding, etc:

Hit quote reply and over to the left is the whole scenario. I will see if I can copy it for you:

Ok, it warned me that it could be too many pixels to paste so:
Before the word type in the first part of the code you want.
* then after the word type in second part of that code * =bold. I typed them here but they may not show up. Do this for each of the codes that you see off to the left. I often do copy and paste of the code.

The smilies always go to the end of the post unless you put it in as you are typing, but if you type at the top of a post as I believe you do Sam, they will go to the bottom of the original posters message too, so if you want it at the top you can copy (cut) it at the bottom and paste it wherever you want it.

I see the codes I typed didn't show up. I'll try with no words in between:
= Bold It still won't show. You can see them when you do Reply but not the fast reply. You have to do it underneath a post.
The words go between the codes. The second code is the same but with a / in front of the letter code.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Here are the socks I just finish. Looks good to me.LOL LOL


Very well done and I love that deep red color too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Very well done and I love that deep red color too.


Thanks, this is my second pair.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks, this is my second pair.


Wow, I thought from seeing those you were a sock expert! Really great work Patches. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, I thought from seeing those you were a sock expert! Really great work Patches. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I learn from the workshop that Jill did. Clover socks. Best class


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Long overdue mosaic experiment finally finished....I finally found my knitting project (phone cover) and posted it on the Color Workshop that Donmaur had. You should see the socks that Jamai posted on there. They are fabulous. A real work of art:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is lovely daralene - good job.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Long overdue mosaic experiment finally finished....I finally found my knitting project (phone cover) and posted it on the Color Workshop that Donmaur had. You should see the socks that Jamai posted on there. They are fabulous. A real work of art:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> Go to Parade Links (Let's Have Fun With Color)
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

melyn said:


> Awwww spider, I hope the tparty does same for you as it does for me, even if I just read and don't post I still feel I am among friends, its such a comfort knowing I can come in here any time of the day or night and be among friends ((((((hugs))))))) lyn xx


Ditto!!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patches - i am so impressed with your socks - they are beautiful - good job. how do they feel on your feet?

sam



Patches39 said:


> Here are the socks I just finish. Looks good to me.LOL LOL this thiis I learned from the workshop,


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> first we have actors who become presidents and now we have a president who is going to be an actor - and congress will probably make up the extras - about all they are good for.
> 
> i have not heard of the building collapse in bangladesh. i think their building codes are pretty lax.
> 
> sam


I had not heard of this either Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, saw you were asking about the colors, bolding, etc:
> 
> Hit quote reply and over to the left is the whole scenario. I will see if I can copy it for you:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - can you share how to do to the candy cane bindoff - or is there a utube video?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully from now on you will recognize 'phone', when you see this- that is the first time I have seen that candy cane cast off.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Now to see if this really works:
> Not sure if this works with a Mac or what program they are for but was on a FB page. Well, it doesn't work with a MAC:-(
> 
> HOW TO MAKE SYMBOLS WITH KEYBOARD
> ...


It may be program specific. I know in word perfect you use alt w and it brings up typographic or mathematical menus for different symbols that youmay need.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> patches - i am so impressed with your socks - they are beautiful - good job. how do they feel on your feet?
> 
> sam


Not mind, gave to to my GD, she is in law school, in Boston


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank you Kate. I'll get a packet of Quaker Quick Oats and have a go.


Please let me know what you think, they are one of our favorites.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Actually, yes, I have a printed page that usually travels with me. And no, most every part of my body has been injured in some way. Dealing with a horribly abusive husband caused most of the injuries and after the years is once again coming back to cause pain as I age. I do not like to relive the past, but have done so many times in talks that I gave to both women and men that were in abusive situations. When my oldest son (the ex was/is his father) turned 21, I had a wonderful ceremony where I burned all the pictures and police reports, statements from doctors of the results of the abuse. That was the most freedom that I had felt in over 27 years!
> Both arms have been broken in both upper and lower sections, at least 4 times each! But not both at the same time. My wrists have been broken, he smashed my left hand with his boot. Ah lets see, both hips broken, 4 ribs cracked, pelvic bone broken at same time one of my hips. right leg broken in thigh, left leg broken below the knee.. both feet smashed by stomping on them. Shoulders have been pulled out of socket also. Jaw broken 6 times, have been in a Halo 5 of those times. Skull cracked 2 times. Oh and shot in the stomach once, luckily it was a dead charged bullet, did just a little bit of damage. The caustic burns happened at a chemical plant that I worked at, lightening hit our series and there were 5 of us out on them trying to get them shut down. We all were injured in many degrees, I had the eye burns and a dislocated shoulder, I was the luckiest of all the injuries.. some I know only survived because of prayers!
> I am not one to complain about pain, I never have, as I have dealt with constant pain since I was 6 or 7 years of age. When I was in second grade, I tried to play in a tag game, I couldn't run like the others and I fell, stayed down crying, one of my best friends came over and told me to please stop crying, that the other kids didn't understand and they were teasing saying crybaby, crybaby.. anyway.. that totally ended me expressing pain.


Marianne my dear, so happy that you are not in this situation anymore and that you survived it to be here with us. I did not.have as,much physical abuse you, there are many different kinds. We are all strong beautiful woman who make it through to become stronger and support others like us to live the wonderous lives god meant us to have.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the socks!!!! Sigh, someday.. LOL
Angora the phone case is beautiful!! 

I know I missed someone, for that I am sorry.. but all the pictures just really take my breath away, so many talented dear friends :thumbup: :thumbup: tried to do the heart... doesn't work for me,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - can you share how to do to the candy cane bindoff - or is there a utube video?
> 
> sam


I will see if I can share it:
I learned this from Lucy Neatby's dvd series. She is a fantastic Canadian knitter. http://lucyneatby.com/
She credits the Turkish with this bind off that she saw on a pair of socks when she was there. Lucy does workshops so if your LYS is looking for someone or your knitting guild. I don't know her, Honest! I just love her DVD's and especially this new way of binding off.
She binds off differently too. 
For this special Candy Cane stripe bind off you use a crochet hook. You bind of 3 with the crochet hook by using it just like the needle. Bring the new stitch through both stitches so only the new stitch is now on the crochet hook. After you bind off three you chain 6, then hold the work in front and leave the last stitch as a large loop. Take the alternating color and bind off 3 the same way then chain 6 then leave in front of work with last stitch as large loop. Then when you bring the first color back to work with, tighten the large loop around crochet hook and start the procedure over. This secures the chained stitches back into the knitting. You continue alternating colors till you get all the way around. With circular knitting it attaches the one side to the next but with flat knitting where you aren't going to attach them you do have to fudge the end. When she binds off she puts the left needle into the stitch on the right, then the right goes through the stitch on the left as if to knit and then you bring the new stitch through both stitches and drop both of them with just the new stitch left. It makes the bind off one movement instead of two. Here are a few pictures, but I don't know if they will make any sense. Not easy to see with this yarn.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne my dear, so happy that you are not in this situation anymore and that you survived it to be here with us. I did not.have as,much physical abuse you, there are many different kinds. We are all strong beautiful woman who make it through to become stronger and support others like us to live the wonderous lives god meant us to have.


Amen!!!! Love you dear lady!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne, was it you who mentioned an Aches & Pains soak? I'd like to revisit that and try to get one---Agnes may as well....more aches and pains these days---and Agnes, your foot looks so painful....all that swelling!! Remembe, the commercial "Calgon, take me away!!"? that's how I feel about a good soaking bath!


My bath is always the best part of my day, I take a hot soaking bath every night just for me, no-one is allowed to botherme unless emergency!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've always asked when I was recovering, have yet to get a true answer of course, but have found in my own way to help others, have moved many times to be where I felt I was needed. I really feel that I am finally settled now. I have been here for 3 years, without being "called" to assist in some way. My physical limitations and caring for my Mom have prevented me from going to aide in recovery and rebuilding from natural disasters. I spent several months in New Orleans area after the devastating hurricane, worked in many areas that were affected, have loaded up my tent and tools and gone to many tornado ravaged places to assist in recovery and rebuilding in the past. Through all my trials, I have found many others in worse conditions than I have had, I feel blessed to have been able to contribute to so many in many states. I no longer get the calls from the Red Cross, I do miss going and helping, such wonderful people that I worked with many have also "retired" from the response group. I've heard that they may have a get together this fall (barring any major hurricane) for those of us that can no longer be physically able to assist.


You are one very special lady, it is an honour to read and share in your postings. The world would be a happier place if there were more people like you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> and the phoenix continues to rise from the fire.
> 
> sam


Nice quote Sam! Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Had my 3rd treatment today, 3 down 9 to go. Iron level keeps,dropping going to have to work harder at eating spinach, spinach etc or I will end up getting shots. :evil: :thumbdown: Am tired and going to try and n as p prayers nd hugs for everyone!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Luck.....and I'll try to do the same..feeling unmotivated today!



nittergma said:


> Kehinkle, That turtle is adorable!
> 
> Today I think I'll try to pick myself up and get with it again (haven't been feeling well), My garden prep is calling and my knitting is calling and housework doesn't seem like too much to do but sometimes it's all so overwhelming! At least it's warm out and it's not raining right now anyway. Wish me luck!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so pretty - very nice job.



Angora1 said:


> Long overdue mosaic experiment finally finished....I finally found my knitting project (phone cover) and posted it on the Color Workshop that Donmaur had. You should see the socks that Jamai posted on there. They are fabulous. A real work of art:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> Go to Parade Links (Let's Have Fun With Color)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - am amazed at your talent daralene - i wuld definitely need to work on that a couple of times.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I will see if I can share it:
> I learned this from Lucy Neatby's dvd series. She is a fantastic Canadian knitter. http://lucyneatby.com/
> Please visit her site.
> She credits the Turkish with this bind off that she saw on a pair of socks when she was there. Lucy does workshops so if your LYS is looking for someone or your knitting guild. I don't know her, Honest! I just love her DVD's and especially this new way of binding off.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. It's just so hard to wrap my head around and to decide what to do---if anything.



thewren said:


> such sad news for you - sending soothing energy to your uncle - incidents like this seem to be happening more and more - how to keep our children safe. even in school they are not safe.
> 
> sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pup Lover healing energy sent your way.

Love the Turkish bi doff and socks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for you pup lover - i love people that plan quiet renewal times for themselves.

sam



Pup lover said:


> My bath is always the best part of my day, I take a hot soaking bath every night just for me, no-one is allowed to botherme unless emergency!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had my 3rd treatment today, 3 down 9 to go. Iron level keeps,dropping going to have to work harder at eating spinach, spinach etc or I will end up getting shots. :evil: :thumbdown: Am tired and going to try and n as p prayers nd hugs for everyone!!


Right back at you, laced with peaceful rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Will they let you take the iron supplements? So sorry----hope you bounce back quickly and are feeling better soon.



Pup lover said:


> Had my 3rd treatment today, 3 down 9 to go. Iron level keeps,dropping going to have to work harder at eating spinach, spinach etc or I will end up getting shots. :evil: :thumbdown: Am tired and going to try and n as p prayers nd hugs for everyone!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - soothing healing energy by the bushel winging its way to you - know that many prayers being offered on your behalf will have you back in the pink in no time.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had my 3rd treatment today, 3 down 9 to go. Iron level keeps,dropping going to have to work harder at eating spinach, spinach etc or I will end up getting shots. :evil: :thumbdown: Am tired and going to try and n as p prayers nd hugs for everyone!!


Hugs sweet lady. I know you don't like shots so I hope the spinach works. I believe Kale has iron also. If you have a blender you can blend it with some fruit that you are allowed and some water or juice and make a nutritious drink. When you get some energy, google green smoothies. A good way to get more iron than what you would probably eat in a salad. You could also add spirulina or a green powder. Just make sure there is enough fruit flavor to cover the green flavor. I love pineapple in mine if you are allowed that.
Love and prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pup Lover healing energy sent your way.
> 
> Love the Turkish bi doff and socks.


Love the socks...I'm getting closer - I have the pattern, the yarn and the needles - now need to get some other WIPs off the needles before I start.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - am amazed at your talent daralene - i wuld definitely need to work on that a couple of times.
> 
> sam


Yes, I have the DVD for a month and I have watched it over and over and over to get this down. When I finally tried it, it worked like a charm. Wanted to get my way over-due mosaic knitting posted for Donmaur. That was a good motivation.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sam, is this right? I hope so


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe your uncle would appreciate a visit from you - sort of an affirmation for him. this isn't just a clergy problem - we are seeing this with all types of men from all walks of life.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam. It's just so hard to wrap my head around and to decide what to do---if anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> pup lover - soothing healing energy by the bushel winging its way to you - know that many prayers being offered on your behalf will have you back in the pink in no time.
> 
> sam


do you like liver?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go patches - looks great.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Sam, is this right? I hope so


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will they let you take the iron supplements? So sorry----hope you bounce back quickly and are feeling better soon.


I am taking a liquid iron supplement it is not doing enough.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> way to go patches - looks great.
> 
> sam


Yaaaaaaa :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Hope you enjoy seeing the candy cane bind off. Since it is Lucy's and she has dvd's I don't feel I can film it, but still photos just don't do it as well.

Hope everyone gets some rest that needs it. Pup Lover, hope after some rest you will get some energy back. Sorry the iron supplement isn't doing it. 

Hey, just noticed it isn't raining and the sun is shining. It will be shining again for you Pup Lover. Here's prayers for your health an complete recovery.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you like liver?


Have not had it since i wad a child, mom says i ate it, not sure i believe her she would say anything to get me to do it now. My dad says the only way he would ever eat it was how his mom made it and unfortunately granny is no longer with us and they dont have her receipt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Here are the socks I just finish. Looks good to me.LOL LOL this thiis I learned from the workshop,


Very nice socks! Perhaps I'll get some more knitted before we have really cold weather again. Headed into spring finally and wearing flip flops! YEAH!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We will expect a lesson at the Knit-a-Palooza! PLEASE!!!!!


Angora1 said:


> I will see if I can share it:
> I learned this from Lucy Neatby's dvd series. She is a fantastic Canadian knitter. http://lucyneatby.com/
> She credits the Turkish with this bind off that she saw on a pair of socks when she was there. Lucy does workshops so if your LYS is looking for someone or your knitting guild. I don't know her, Honest! I just love her DVD's and especially this new way of binding off.
> She binds off differently too.
> For this special Candy Cane stripe bind off you use a crochet hook. You bind of 3 with the crochet hook by using it just like the needle. Bring the new stitch through both stitches so only the new stitch is now on the crochet hook. After you bind off three you chain 6, then hold the work in front and leave the last stitch as a large loop. Take the alternating color and bind off 3 the same way then chain 6 then leave in front of work with last stitch as large loop. Then when you bring the first color back to work with, tighten the large loop around crochet hook and start the procedure over. This secures the chained stitches back into the knitting. You continue alternating colors till you get all the way around. With circular knitting it attaches the one side to the next but with flat knitting where you aren't going to attach them you do have to fudge the end. When she binds off she puts the left needle into the stitch on the right, then the right goes through the stitch on the left as if to knit and then you bring the new stitch through both stitches and drop both of them with just the new stitch left. It makes the bind off one movement instead of two. Here are a few pictures, but I don't know if they will make any sense. Not easy to see with this yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am taking a liquid iron supplement it is not doing enough.


Sending you many prayers dear. Not meaning to bother you but did you receive the cook books? If so, I hope you can find something there that will entice and help you. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending you many prayers dear. Not meaning to bother you but did you receive the cook books? If so, I hope you can find something there that will entice and help you. {{{{HUGS}}}}


No bother atall Gwen, I had posted in the last TP thst i had received them and have marked a bunch for making. Have already done the southwestern stuffed potatoes and simply salmon pasta both are yummy!!! I should have pmd you instead of post so sorry  :-( thank you for sending them they will get much use here.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice - are they toe up or top down?



Patches39 said:


> Here are the socks I just finish. Looks good to me.LOL LOL this thiis I learned from the workshop,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Have not had it since i wad a child, mom says i ate it, not sure i believe her she would say anything to get me to do it now. My dad says the only way he would ever eat it was how his mom made it and unfortunately granny is no longer with us and they dont have her receipt.


Chicken livers are more palatable and I'll bet someone on here has a great recipe for making them taste better.

Nana, are you there??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We will expect a lesson at the Knit-a-Palooza! PLEASE!!!!!


OK, not up for teaching a workshop, but a bind off, Can Do.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow - that's remarkable. I had a beautiful horse that lived to be 35, but I have never heard of a cat living for 26 years.



MawMaw12 said:


> Just thought I would introduce you to our old dear. She was given to us when my oldest DD's son was three years old and he is 29 now. Some days we think it will be her last but she perks up. Does not seem to be in any pain and eats well. Loves to go out and lay in the sun on warm days but like me prefers to stay in when it's cold. Her name is Heckabe.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice socks! Perhaps I'll get some more knitted before we have really cold weather again. Headed into spring finally and wearing flip flops! YEAH!


Thanks :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Very nice - are they toe up or top down?


Top down have not learned toe up yet :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Chicken livers are more palatable and I'll bet someone on here has a great recipe for making them taste better.
> 
> Nana, are you there??


I have asked my mum if she has any good receipts for it. Will know probably some time tomorrow. 
My friend used to make a really nice dish with chicken livers, to bad I never got the receipt from her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here are two receipts for chicken liver, that I have only made once.They were not too bad at all. 


CHICKEN LIVER PATE
Printed from COOKS.COM
1 1/2 lbs. chicken liver
1/2 tsp. salt
1 sm. onion
2-3 tbsp. chicken fat
1 med. onion, sliced
1/4 tsp. pepper
2 eggs, hard boiled
Olives & pimientos for garnish
In a large skillet, saute chicken livers and onion until cooked, using no grease. Add salt and pepper. Put through a food processor with small onion and eggs. Mix in the chicken fat. Garnish with olives and pimientos. Serve with crackers. Yield: 3 cups.

CHICKEN LIVERS WITH ONIONS AND SAGE
Printed from COOKS.COM
3 tbsp. butter
1 c. finely sliced onions
2 whole cloves
Salt and pepper to taste
1 lb. chicken livers
3/4 c. flour
4 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 tsp. ground sage
2 tbsp. red wine vinegar
3 tbsp. finely chopped parsley
Melt 1 tablespoon of the butter in a non-stick skillet; add onions and cloves, salt, and pepper. Toss and stir over medium heat for about 10 minutes. The onions should be browned and soft. Discard the cloves; keep the onions warm.
Pick over the chicken livers and remove any tough veins. Quarter the livers. Put them in a bowl and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Add the flour and stir to coat well. Heat 2 tablespoons of the oil in a non-stick skillet over high heat. Add half of the livers one at a time.

Cook, turning the livers as they brown. One batch of livers takes about 4-5 minutes to cook. Using the same skillet, heat the remaining 2 tablespoons of butter over high heat. Add the livers, cooked onions, sage, salt, and pepper. Cook, shaking the skillet and tossing the livers so they will heat throughout. Add the vinegar; stir and blend well for about 2 minutes. Sprinkle with parsley and serve.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

:shock:  Gwenie, I am so very sorry, I just went and looked at posts for last week and did not see my thank you anywhere. Maybe I dreamt I did it or its the drugs and meant to, thought I did just didn't really. No excuse really CRAFT strikes again!! Thank you sweet lady for sharing your cookbooks with me.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice socks! Perhaps I'll get some more knitted before we have really cold weather again. Headed into spring finally and wearing flip flops! YEAH!


Yeah for flip flops and going with out socks .


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> maybe your uncle would appreciate a visit from you - sort of an affirmation for him. this isn't just a clergy problem - we are seeing this with all types of men from all walks of life.
> 
> sam


So true Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am taking a liquid iron supplement it is not doing enough.


http://www.thedailygreen.com/healthy-eating/eat-safe/top-iron-sources-44111008#slide-1

Here are some good ideas: Pumpkin Seeds and Lentil soup with spinach!! According to the articles, you need Vitamin C for your system to absorb the iron...so you may want to amp up your intake of the following:

http://www.health.gov/dietaryguidelines/dga2005/document/html/AppendixB.htm#appB9

I know that having an appetite and actual eating can be an issue --- thinking of you and wishing you well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

One of my friends posted this on FB today, sounds very good. 
This is a favorite Chicken Curry Dish. I have changed a few things for those that ca't have dairy, for those that can't have wheat I have used 1/2 rice, 1/2 potato flours.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had my 3rd treatment today, 3 down 9 to go. Iron level keeps,dropping going to have to work harder at eating spinach, spinach etc or I will end up getting shots. :evil: :thumbdown: Am tired and going to try and n as p prayers nd hugs for everyone!!


Pup, I'll send you allllllllllll the spinach that I can't eat, LOL. Have they suggested B-12 vitamins? Also many other greens that are high in iron, collards, mustard, even turnip greens. Hmmm what else, Zoe where are you, LOL..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider said:


> Yeah for flip flops and going with out socks .


I've been trying to find some flip flops that I can wear, my feet are just so narrow that they don't fit tightly. (Also I have very ugly feet, LOL.) Guess I'll stick to my socks and sneakers :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> One of my friends posted this on FB today, sounds very good.
> This is a favorite Chicken Curry Dish. I have changed a few things for those that ca't have dairy, for those that can't have wheat I have used 1/2 rice, 1/2 potato flours.


I have never thought of creaming tofu.. I have copied this and will pick up the ingredients next grocery trip!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love curry caren - thanks.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> One of my friends posted this on FB today, sounds very good.
> This is a favorite Chicken Curry Dish. I have changed a few things for those that ca't have dairy, for those that can't have wheat I have used 1/2 rice, 1/2 potato flours.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to find some flip flops that I can wear, my feet are just so narrow that they don't fit tightly. (Also I have very ugly feet, LOL.) Guess I'll stick to my socks and sneakers :thumbup: :thumbup:


Narrow shoes and flip flops are hard to find. My feet aren't really narrow but the wide width are hard for me to get to fit. 
There is one brand of sandals and flip flops I like and they are made by I think FIT FLOPS. My friend has MS and it has made shoe wearing hard for her and this is a brand she told me about and I really like them and I know last year the company was expanding their designs. I own a few pair be ause when I was working retail and on my feet for hours I could wear them and my feet actually felt pretty good at the end of the day. I find the older I get feet like everything becomes a source of problems and I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> OK, not up for teaching a workshop, but a bind off, Can Do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: great!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have never thought of creaming tofu.. I have copied this and will pick up the ingredients next grocery trip!!


There are a lot of family that can't have dairy so I have learned a lot of alternatives. It makes family get togethers so much nicer as we can all eat the same foods.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> One of my friends posted this on FB today, sounds very good.
> This is a favorite Chicken Curry Dish. I have changed a few things for those that ca't have dairy, for those that can't have wheat I have used 1/2 rice, 1/2 potato flours.


The recipes look interesting and always looking for something different to make. Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider said:


> Narrow shoes and flip flops are hard to find. My feet aren't really narrow but the wide width are hard for me to get to fit.
> There is one brand of sandals and flip flops I like and they are made by I think FIT FLOPS. My friend has MS and it has made shoe wearing hard for her and this is a brand she told me about and I really like them and I know last year the company was expanding their designs. I own a few pair be ause when I was working retail and on my feet for hours I could wear them and my feet actually felt pretty good at the end of the day. I find the older I get feet like everything becomes a source of problems and I shouldn't complain.


Oh trust me, I learned at an early age to take care of my feet because they take care of me!!! I refuse to wear ill fitting shoes, my back, even my neck area hurt like the dickens if I wear shoes that no longer fit correctly. I will check this out for sure!! Thank you sooooooooo very much!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love curry caren - thanks.
> 
> sam


You are very welcome. I don't like a lot of curry dished but this has been a favorite of mine since I was a child. Comfort food for me. It works well with lamb too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> There are a lot of family that can't have dairy so I have learned a lot of alternatives. It makes family get togethers so much nicer as we can all eat the same foods.


That is really awesome!! But always knew you were :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> The recipes look interesting and always looking for something different to make. Thanks for the recipes.


Welcome. The curry really is very good, I don't say that about many curry dishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> :shock:  Gwenie, I am so very sorry, I just went and looked at posts for last week and did not see my thank you anywhere. Maybe I dreamt I did it or its the drugs and meant to, thought I did just didn't really. No excuse really CRAFT strikes again!! Thank you sweet lady for sharing your cookbooks with me.


Please do NOT be embarrassed! I have constant CRAFT especially since having had chemo myself. The nurses called it chemo brain. LOL I just wanted to be sure it got to you. It would have been like me to have messed up your address or something. I do hope you'll be able to find some recipes that will whet your appetite some and help build up your iron.
Love, Hugs, and Prayers to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider said:


> Yeah for flip flops and going with out socks .


For real! I have a friend from FL that wears them year round here; I can't quite do that outside but do inside. LOL Love my flippy floppies! Give me an excuse for a pedicure. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> That is really awesome!! But always knew you were :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


  I learned from my Mum to make sure there is food for everyone that will be eating. My niece said I am the only one that remembers to make vegan dishes. She usually doesn't eat at family functions do to lack of foods short of veggie platters.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to find some flip flops that I can wear, my feet are just so narrow that they don't fit tightly. (Also I have very ugly feet, LOL.) Guess I'll stick to my socks and sneakers :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well we will just have to knit you a pair. LOL Seriously I've seen a pattern for knitting your own flip flops! I'll see if I can find it. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well we will just have to knit you a pair. LOL Seriously I've seen a pattern for knitting your own flip flops! I'll see if I can find it. LOL


Gwen I promise you have a pattern for almost everything.. ROFL. Gotta love ya kiddo :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am taking a liquid iron supplement it is not doing enough.


Hi PUP I have been wondering how you are feeling and how you are doing with the treatments. warm thoughts still surround you. I hope this gives you a bit of pleasure. Shirley


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi PUP I have been wondering how you are feeling and how you are doing with the treatments. warm thoughts still surround you. I hope this gives you a bit of pleasure. Shirley


Thank you for the lake Shirley, it is beautiful! We lived on a lake until I was about 7. I knew everybody on our side of the lake and visited them often. One family had a huge strawberry patch, an older couple the wife did ceramics and had her own kiln and let me help, another single lady had a vegie garden and let help. She is the one who started me cooking and gave me my first cookbook with the no bake cookies. I was gone for hours at a time dontj know how my mom didnt go nuts worrying! Thanks for the memories. At one end of the lake there were mulberry trees that i would climb and eat all i could. I still love mulberries!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you for the lake Shirley, it is beautiful! We lived on a lake until I was about 7. I knew everybody on our side of the lake and visited them often. One family had a huge strawberry patch, an older couple the wife did ceramics and had her own kiln and let me help, another single lady had a vegie garden and let help. She is the one who started me cooking and gave me my first cookbook with the no bake cookies. I was gone for hours at a time dontj know how my mom didnt go nuts worrying! Thanks for the memories. At one end of the lake there were mulberry trees that i would climb and eat all i could. I still love mulberries!


You are so welcome. I pray that you don't feel too sick with the treatment . necessary, but unpleasant! My thoughts are with you


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I remember once, many years ago, having access to a huge mulberry tree to pick all the berries I wanted. The largest container I could find was a 64 oz container from DH's place of work. His DB and I filled that thing and then I made a very deep- dish mulberry cobbler with double pie crust.

Oh, my gosh, that was so delicious served warm with vanilla ice cream on a warm summer evening!!!!

Sadly, I've never had such bounty again with the mulberries.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I remember once, many years ago, having access to a huge mulberry tree to pick all the berries I wanted. The largest container I could find was a 64 oz container from DH's place of work. His DB and I filled that thing and then I made a very deep- dish mulberry cobbler with double pie crust.
> 
> Oh, my gosh, that was so delicious served warm with vanilla ice cream on a warm summer evening!!!!
> 
> ...


I've been thinking, I don't think I have ever tasted a mulberry. Dang, now I have to research where to find some


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi PUP I have been wondering how you are feeling and how you are doing with the treatments. warm thoughts still surround you. I hope this gives you a bit of pleasure. Shirley


Breath taking, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I've been thinking, I don't think I have ever tasted a mulberry. Dang, now I have to research where to find some


Yes you really must! I love all berries, these are my favorite, a tad sour but sweet at the same time. They have a short life on the tree. Fortunately the house my mom bought here has a couple of trees so i still get them and have found them on the golf course. Course i dont climb the trees there they frown on that. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mulberries, Mmmmmm....need to find some.



Pup lover said:


> Thank you for the lake Shirley, it is beautiful! We lived on a lake until I was about 7. I knew everybody on our side of the lake and visited them often. One family had a huge strawberry patch, an older couple the wife did ceramics and had her own kiln and let me help, another single lady had a vegie garden and let help. She is the one who started me cooking and gave me my first cookbook with the no bake cookies. I was gone for hours at a time dontj know how my mom didnt go nuts worrying! Thanks for the memories. At one end of the lake there were mulberry trees that i would climb and eat all i could. I still love mulberries!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well time to rest, rain has my hands hurting, but did do some knitting today :-D pray all have a good night/ day, and be blessed with love and happiness.
Until tomorrow, night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here are two receipts for chicken liver, that I have only made once.They were not too bad at all.
> 
> CHICKEN LIVER PATE


That was so sweet of you. Thank you. I was hoping someone could come up with something that would make them tender and delicious so Pup Lover could eat them. Pup Lover, I am thinking you might want to talk to some organic farmers at the farm markets when they open up again. Especially with liver you want the best.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I will see if I can share it:
> I learned this from Lucy Neatby's dvd series.
> 
> Have to laugh at my photos. It is hard to knit and take a photo of what you are doing at the same time. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely shirley - an afternoon spent at that spot would be lovely.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi PUP I have been wondering how you are feeling and how you are doing with the treatments. warm thoughts still surround you. I hope this gives you a bit of pleasure. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing restful sleep to you patches - hope you feel refreshed in the morning with hands that aren't aching.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Well time to rest, rain has my hands hurting, but did do some knitting today :-D pray all have a good night/ day, and be blessed with love and happiness.
> Until tomorrow, night.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi PUP I have been wondering how you are feeling and how you are doing with the treatments. warm thoughts still surround you. I hope this gives you a bit of pleasure. Shirley


You are amazing I could look at your work constantly. What a lady.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I rarely speak of my past, have no idea what really triggered this morning, but felt the need to share. I have many favorite sayings that I live by.. What doesn't kill us only makes us stronger... Every dark cloud has a silver lining, Always look for the good in people, they may not always openly share, but it is there waiting to burst forth. The one that I truly try to live by is one I learned in Sunday school at an early age, Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. What better way can we live our lives?
> You all mean so very much to me, know that this wonderful group of friends is one that I cherish.
> Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are such a strong person. Too bad more people don't live by The Golden Rules. What a better place this world would be. Spook
Also, God doesn't give you more than you can handle and He will be right there helping you through it. No matter who your God is. Can't wait to meet you in person.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* I have to share a story that you will appreciate once you read the PM/email I sent you after talking to you on Skype. This also may give others a laugh too.

My DH is hard of hearing. He even had his ears check and was given hearing aids which he doe NOT wear. They bother him. I've always picked at him for not wearing them and gt irritated at times when I have to repeat things 3-4 times. Now that's another story in itself. Anyway, one day as I was sitting in the living room he went walking through I had said to him "Thank you for swapping the clothes" (he had just put the laundry from the washer to the dryer for me earlier without any request from me and I appreciate the help.) Well DH stopped, looked at me and said "What did you say?" I repeated myself and he started laughing so hard. I asked him what was so funny and he said "I thought you said THANK YOU FOR SHOPPING AT LOWE'S". We've joked about that now for many, many years.

So, Sam, please let me know if my hearing was way off...did you say the baby's theme was Whales when we were chatting and that the colors were blue and green OR is it what you posted on Friday...Elephants and blue and yellow. Hey...maybe Heidi changed her mind or maybe I'm seriously going deaf! Which is it???


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Here are the socks I just finish. Looks good to me.LOL LOL this thiis I learned from the workshop,


Nice socks. One day I will have to try them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Long overdue mosaic experiment finally finished....I finally found my knitting project (phone cover) and posted it on the Color Workshop that Donmaur had. You should see the socks that Jamai posted on there. They are fabulous. A real work of art:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> Go to Parade Links (Let's Have Fun With Color)
> ...


Like the cell phone case. I too would be looking for the phone!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh you should come down and go with us!!!!! Oh and better yet, we should do a get together sometime when you and Gwen are both available!! That would be awesome!!


Indeed Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup: we should plan on it.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Sam, is this right? I hope so


If you are doing the starfish, it looks right. I was working on mine and it told me it wanted to be a bib! So after the fifth leg, I knit the 14 sts then picked up sts . Knit 6 rows and then did the straps. Need to weave in ends. Posting the pic.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have not had it since i wad a child, mom says i ate it, not sure i believe her she would say anything to get me to do it now. My dad says the only way he would ever eat it was how his mom made it and unfortunately granny is no longer with us and they dont have her receipt.


My grandmother used to soak it in milk before cooking. My mother used to make us eat it. Don't think I have had it in decades.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> If you are doing the starfish, it looks right. I was working on mine and it told me it wanted to be a bib! So after the fifth leg, I knit the 14 sts then picked up sts . Knit 6 rows and then did the straps. Need to weave in ends. Posting the pic.


That is sooooo cute.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here are two receipts for chicken liver, that I have only made once.They were not too bad at all.
> 
> CHICKEN LIVER PATE
> Printed from COOKS.COM
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, the mention of mulberries brought back some memories. My mother's father farmed and on one of his properties were mulberry trees. Remember hiking there and picking them for my grandmother. Wonder how many we are that didn't make it in the bucket. When I lived in Norfolk, VA, there was mulberry trees in the Navy housing area where we lived. One year, I picked some and made jam. Haven't had them in years. Now I buy strawberries, blackberries, raspberries and blueberries all of the time. Those are my candy. Can get expensive but so worth the healthy benefits.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sam, I am working on the conversion to knitting of the bib. Have the straps to do and then the collar. Don't know if I can post it here as it is from a magazine but in crochet. Does anyone know? 
Bound off the Traveling Vine today. Still thinking how to make it into a shrug but I want to block it first. Think I can add a crocheted top and bottom to make it a bit wider then do ribbed cuffs on it. Those I want to do in the round as I hate to sew up. Anyone have any ideas?
Posting a pic of the TV. The color didn't come out right so will try to get one in sunlight tomorrow.
Pup lover, hugs and prayers coming your way. A third of the treatments are behind you. A nightly bubble bath sounds good. Haven't had one for awhile. Don't know if I could get out of the tub.
Prayers to all who need them. Should get my body to bed. See you all tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, I am working on the conversion to knitting of the bib. Have the straps to do and then the collar. Don't know if I can post it here as it is from a magazine but in crochet. Does anyone know?
> Bound off the Traveling Vine today. Still thinking how to make it into a shrug but I want to block it first. Think I can add a crocheted top and bottom to make it a bit wider then do ribbed cuffs on it. Those I want to do in the round as I hate to sew up. Anyone have any ideas?
> Posting a pic of the TV. The color didn't come out right so will try to get one in sunlight tomorrow.
> Pup lover, hugs and prayers coming your way. A third of the treatments are behind you. A nightly bubble bath sounds good. Haven't had one for awhile. Don't know if I could get out of the tub.
> ...


Kathy that is lovely. Perhaps Designer can give you ideas about making it into a shrug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, I am working on the conversion to knitting of the bib. Have the straps to do and then the collar. Don't know if I can post it here as it is from a magazine but in crochet. Does anyone know?
> Bound off the Traveling Vine today. Still thinking how to make it into a shrug but I want to block it first. Think I can add a crocheted top and bottom to make it a bit wider then do ribbed cuffs on it. Those I want to do in the round as I hate to sew up. Anyone have any ideas?
> Posting a pic of the TV. The color didn't come out right so will try to get one in sunlight tomorrow.
> Pup lover, hugs and prayers coming your way. A third of the treatments are behind you. A nightly bubble bath sounds good. Haven't had one for awhile. Don't know if I could get out of the tub.
> ...


I have always said this was a versatile design, you are certainly extending the ideas with yours! Nice work!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, I have dealt with this all of my life, passed it to both boys, who keep their hair extremely short due to the waves and curls and cowlicks!! I know I am very blessed with this head full, LOL.. but at times I'd trade places in a heart beat!! And my mom fusses all the time that she wants my hair.. LOL. Sure wish I could share it with all that would like it!!


Sign me up, Marianne. My hair has gotten so thin it's pitiful. You look just great.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well folks I'm headed to Marianne's again tomorrow and as usual have stayed up to late. I will hit the sack now. Peace and love to everyone. And Betulove, I know you are trying to follow us and can not respond on the site but know we all love and are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. 
You have my email and how to skype me so don't hesitate to do contact me. A special {{{{HUG}}}} to you Betty. Sweet dreams to all and happy sunshine to all starting a new day already! Bye for now.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Gwennie, if I looked as good as you do with short hair, I'd cut it off right now. Please give Marianne a gentle hug for me when you see her tomorrow. I can't begin to imagine all she's been through.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> If you are doing the starfish, it looks right. I was working on mine and it told me it wanted to be a bib! So after the fifth leg, I knit the 14 sts then picked up sts . Knit 6 rows and then did the straps. Need to weave in ends. Posting the pic.


thanks, I like that, need a baby. LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> soothing restful sleep to you patches - hope you feel refreshed in the morning with hands that aren't aching.
> 
> sam


thanks Sam but sleep is not with me tonight :roll: so far


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, I am working on the conversion to knitting of the bib. Have the straps to do and then the collar. Don't know if I can post it here as it is from a magazine but in crochet. Does anyone know?
> Bound off the Traveling Vine today. Still thinking how to make it into a shrug but I want to block it first. Think I can add a crocheted top and bottom to make it a bit wider then do ribbed cuffs on it. Those I want to do in the round as I hate to sew up. Anyone have any ideas?
> Posting a pic of the TV. The color didn't come out right so will try to get one in sunlight tomorrow.
> Pup lover, hugs and prayers coming your way. A third of the treatments are behind you. A nightly bubble bath sounds good. Haven't had one for awhile. Don't know if I could get out of the tub.
> ...


that is beautiful, so nice you do good work too, everyone is so talented


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Narrow shoes and flip flops are hard to find. My feet aren't really narrow but the wide width are hard for me to get to fit.
> There is one brand of sandals and flip flops I like and they are made by I think FIT FLOPS. My friend has MS and it has made shoe wearing hard for her and this is a brand she told me about and I really like them and I know last year the company was expanding their designs. I own a few pair be ause when I was working retail and on my feet for hours I could wear them and my feet actually felt pretty good at the end of the day. I find the older I get feet like everything becomes a source of problems and I shouldn't complain.


I love my Fit Flops they are the BEST!!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> If you are doing the starfish, it looks right. I was working on mine and it told me it wanted to be a bib! So after the fifth leg, I knit the 14 sts then picked up sts . Knit 6 rows and then did the straps. Need to weave in ends. Posting the pic.


That's so cute! What an appealing shape and colour - you clever lady. But then we already knew that....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Unfortunately it happens quite often. My mum had two and her first was when she was 54.


  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was knowing how atypical heart attacks can be that sent me in the other night sepite havin gso little pain. Fortunately it wasn't my heart, but decided that waiting to see if I was better in the morning was maybe not a good idea.


 :thumbup: True


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon/evening/morning.....been a couple of weeks since I have been on the tea-party, but what with computer issues and decorating I haven't had much time,, braw haircuts and happy birthdays to all who have had them , I am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days, so time for just chilling and getting some knitting done.nice to see all the picturesif I have missed anything important am sorry....... here is a(((((((Hug))))))) for anyone in need,recipies look good Sam, will try and catch up with posts


Ow, that looks pretty sore. Take it easy and i hope it goes away quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i'm confused - i'll ask her in the morning.

now i feel dumb.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* I have to share a story that you will appreciate once you read the PM/email I sent you after talking to you on Skype. This also may give others a laugh too.
> 
> My DH is hard of hearing. He even had his ears check and was given hearing aids which he doe NOT wear. They bother him. I've always picked at him for not wearing them and gt irritated at times when I have to repeat things 3-4 times. Now that's another story in itself. Anyway, one day as I was sitting in the living room he went walking through I had said to him "Thank you for swapping the clothes" (he had just put the laundry from the washer to the dryer for me earlier without any request from me and I appreciate the help.) Well DH stopped, looked at me and said "What did you say?" I repeated myself and he started laughing so hard. I asked him what was so funny and he said "I thought you said THANK YOU FOR SHOPPING AT LOWE'S". We've joked about that now for many, many years.
> 
> So, Sam, please let me know if my hearing was way off...did you say the baby's theme was Whales when we were chatting and that the colors were blue and green OR is it what you posted on Friday...Elephants and blue and yellow. Hey...maybe Heidi changed her mind or maybe I'm seriously going deaf! Which is it???


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Its been a lovely weekend. Saturday was sunny and I was able to get the first of the changes to the beehives that are done in spring. One of my young friends planted willow cuttings for me and we were able to sit in the garden and relax for a while. My youngest grandson will be two years old tomorrow so we had a birthday dinner for him yesterday. He enjoyed the candles on his cake, yet again baked by his loving Aunt. I'm not feeling great today and that is ideal as, in about an hour, I'm to have breathing test done and the consultant doesn't want me 'too well'. So I'm just about to peak on not too well. Hope to knit this evening.


Glad you had a nice weekend. I hope they can help you with your breathing problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very creative kathy - i like that.

very cute

sam



kehinkle said:


> If you are doing the starfish, it looks right. I was working on mine and it told me it wanted to be a bib! So after the fifth leg, I knit the 14 sts then picked up sts . Knit 6 rows and then did the straps. Need to weave in ends. Posting the pic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely job on the tv kathy - will be anxious to see how it looks as a shrug.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Sam, I am working on the conversion to knitting of the bib. Have the straps to do and then the collar. Don't know if I can post it here as it is from a magazine but in crochet. Does anyone know?
> Bound off the Traveling Vine today. Still thinking how to make it into a shrug but I want to block it first. Think I can add a crocheted top and bottom to make it a bit wider then do ribbed cuffs on it. Those I want to do in the round as I hate to sew up. Anyone have any ideas?
> Posting a pic of the TV. The color didn't come out right so will try to get one in sunlight tomorrow.
> Pup lover, hugs and prayers coming your way. A third of the treatments are behind you. A nightly bubble bath sounds good. Haven't had one for awhile. Don't know if I could get out of the tub.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Actually, yes, I have a printed page that usually travels with me. And no, most every part of my body has been injured in some way. Dealing with a horribly abusive husband caused most of the injuries and after the years is once again coming back to cause pain as I age. I do not like to relive the past, but have done so many times in talks that I gave to both women and men that were in abusive situations.


Oh Marianne, you have had it so tough. Am so glad for you that you put that n the past and leave it there. You have come so far and i applaud you for being so strong and bubbly and happy now. Good for you gal. :thumbup: :thumbup:  
I have a cousin (she about 63) who had a very violent and abusive husband in the UK and thank god she got away eventuallly . I cant imagine the hell it would be to live that way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you had a nice weekend. I hope they can help you with your breathing problems.


Likewise.
I hope your specialist can ease the problems, and that you don't have to put up with feeling 'crook' as our down under friends would say. DH has mild asthma, and it is so distressing to not be able to breathe properly. Luckily I am free of this problem, touch wood. Wishing you better health very soon, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Marianne, you have had it so tough. Am so glad for you that you put that n the past and leave it there. You have come so far and i applaud you for being so strong and bubbly and happy now. Good for you gal. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Same here! Live in the day. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Same here! Live in the day. Hugs.


Hi there TNS, how are you? Gosh the tea party has been busy over the last 24 hours. I still have 13 pages to go!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I rarely speak of my past, have no idea what really triggered this morning, but felt the need to share. I have many favorite sayings that I live by.. What doesn't kill us only makes us stronger... Every dark cloud has a silver lining, Always look for the good in people, they may not always openly share, but it is there waiting to burst forth. The one that I truly try to live by is one I learned in Sunday school at an early age, Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. What better way can we live our lives?
> You all mean so very much to me, know that this wonderful group of friends is one that I cherish.
> Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How true and right back at you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you mountains of soothing energy sugarsugar - that kind of a text would cause anyone extra stress. sending your friend tons of healing energy.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Long overdue mosaic experiment finally finished....I finally found my knitting project (phone cover) and posted it on the Color Workshop that Donmaur had. You should see the socks that Jamai posted on there. They are fabulous. A real work of art:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> Go to Parade Links (Let's Have Fun With Color)
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Here are the socks I just finish. Looks good to me.LOL LOL this thiis I learned from the workshop,


Thet look really good, well done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the thought Sam, did not really manage it last night!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had my 3rd treatment today, 3 down 9 to go. Iron level keeps,dropping going to have to work harder at eating spinach, spinach etc or I will end up getting shots. :evil: :thumbdown: Am tired and going to try and n as p prayers nd hugs for everyone!!


Take care and keep up with the spincach etc. There's a good girl. Do you try to eat lots of red meat. When my mums iron was down thats what her doc told her, also milo has a reasonable amount of iron.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> You are so welcome. I pray that you don't feel too sick with the treatment . necessary, but unpleasant! My thoughts are with you


Ditto from me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Puplover I hope you sooon start to pick up. But with low blood counts it doesn't help the tiredness. Couldn't come at the liver and find spinach uninspiring- but I could get myself eating it is I needed to. But not he liver- especially if I was already finding it hard to eat!
Suddenly feeling exhausted- but at almost 5pm I musn't sleep if I want to sleep tonight!.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Like the cell phone case. I too would be looking for the phone!


Yes, it is nice to have partners in these things. We can laugh together. Just a lapse of seconds but similar to looking for the glasses when they are on top of your head. I have had two pair on at once. One pair on top of my head and wearing the other. Of course then there is the question of why I am sharing my lapses. Must be because they are so funny and I love laughing. Medicine for the soul. We laugh a lot and we knit a lot. Therapy on a stick. Sounds good.

Gwenie, I love the Thank you for sharing swapping the clothes, becoming Thank you for shopping at Lowe's. I guess he would stop, look and question with that one. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> If you are doing the starfish, it looks right. I was working on mine and it told me it wanted to be a bib! So after the fifth leg, I knit the 14 sts then picked up sts . Knit 6 rows and then did the straps. Need to weave in ends. Posting the pic.


Too cute!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Oh, the mention of mulberries brought back some memories. My mother's father farmed and on one of his properties were mulberry trees. Remember hiking there and picking them for my grandmother. Wonder how many we are that didn't make it in the bucket. When I lived in Norfolk, VA, there was mulberry trees in the Navy housing area where we lived. One year, I picked some and made jam. Haven't had them in years. Now I buy strawberries, blackberries, raspberries and blueberries all of the time. Those are my candy. Can get expensive but so worth the healthy benefits.


You are so right about health benefits of fruit being your candy. Mine too!!!! I try not to have added sugar real or otherwise. I figure what I spend there I would have spent in the doctor's office with diabetes as I am pre-diabetic, or at least I was. Last time I went I had it under control. Yay!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, I am working on the conversion to knitting of the bib. Have the straps to do and then the collar. Don't know if I can post it here as it is from a magazine but in crochet. Does anyone know?
> Bound off the Traveling Vine today. Still thinking how to make it into a shrug but I want to block it first. Think I can add a crocheted top and bottom to make it a bit wider then do ribbed cuffs on it. Those I want to do in the round as I hate to sew up. Anyone have any ideas?
> Posting a pic of the TV. The color didn't come out right so will try to get one in sunlight tomorrow.
> Pup lover, hugs and prayers coming your way. A third of the treatments are behind you. A nightly bubble bath sounds good. Haven't had one for awhile. Don't know if I could get out of the tub.
> ...


How beautiful Ohio Kathy. Can't wait to see it in the daylight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well folks I'm headed to Marianne's again tomorrow and as usual have stayed up to late. I will hit the sack now. Peace and love to everyone. And Betulove, I know you are trying to follow us and can not respond on the site but know we all love and are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.
> You have my email and how to skype me so don't hesitate to do contact me. A special {{{{HUG}}}} to you Betty. Sweet dreams to all and happy sunshine to all starting a new day already! Bye for now.


I know you will have a fabulous time!!!! I can hear the laughter and clicking needles already.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Morning All...I'm up bright and early. Woke up at 5:15 am. Can't do much as DH is sleeping and don't want to wake him. Hope those of you with visits from Arthur soon feel better!!

Knitting day today....YAY


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That was so sweet of you. Thank you. I was hoping someone could come up with something that would make them tender and delicious so Pup Lover could eat them. Pup Lover, I am thinking you might want to talk to some organic farmers at the farm markets when they open up again. Especially with liver you want the best.


I was needing to take a break from knitting. I did a little bit of research on most of the sites pork liver was listed first, then chicken. Beef was last in line. Any thing I can do to help out a friend. Lemon has a lot of healing properties. Freeze the lemon, grate it put it into a container in the freezer. Put it onto your food. The peel has more of the nutrition than the juice alone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I will see if I can share it:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> If you are doing the starfish, it looks right. I was working on mine and it told me it wanted to be a bib! So after the fifth leg, I knit the 14 sts then picked up sts . Knit 6 rows and then did the straps. Need to weave in ends. Posting the pic.


I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: Job well done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Every Thanksgiving and Christmas I am required to make chicken liver pâté. The recipe above sounds good, but mine (she says modestly) is better.
> 
> I sauté the livers and onion in butter, or a combination of butter and canola oil if you're worried about cholesterol. I've even used bacon fat if I was sure none of the guests was Jewish. (I don't know how you would sauté them using no fat at all.) I might use three HB eggs, depends on the size. After scooping the livers, eggs and onion out of the food processor, I'll process a slice or one and a half of good white bread. Adds flavor, and cleans out the processor.
> Stir everything together and add a good splash of brandy -- say two tablespoons or so. If you don't have brandy, you can use dry sherry. (If you don't have sherry, how do you cook?) Mix it up, put plastic wrap on the top of the pate, and put it in the refrigerator for at least two days. More is better. This is to mellow in the brandy, which is too harsh otherwise. It's good, it really is.
> ;-)


Your receipt does sound good. I will have to try it the next time I make pate. I will use a whole grain bread instead of white.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought it was very nice of you to post the photos. This is where a foot pedal button for your camera would come in handy. You could set the camera up and take the shots without having to interrupt your knitting.


Wow, great idea. I really need to get out the manual and read it, she says, years after the fact.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, great idea. I really need to get out the manual and read it, she says, years after the fact.


I am just as bad, I have yet to open the manual for my camera. :lol:  I just ask Jamie she has the same type of camera as I do. I was thinking there might even be cordless one that would work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora - Really smart looking phone cover! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Patches39 - Great socks! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Kehinkle - Love that bib! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had my 3rd treatment today, 3 down 9 to go. Iron level keeps,dropping going to have to work harder at eating spinach, spinach etc or I will end up getting shots. :evil: :thumbdown: Am tired and going to try and n as p prayers nd hugs for everyone!!


A quarter of the way through! Hope you don't feel too yeugh with this one. Take care of yourself.{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I may be off line for quite a while. We are upgrading our internet- and have been told it could be off for 20 business days. Was consdering getting mobile prepaid mobile broadband. But today got a SMS saying it woul dbe on by the 8th May- and we still have it running today. So if it really is going to be only about a week we might just stick to none. Go to the library, visit Maryanne but willl mean no time for much on KP. Maybe I will get caught up on some knitting in that time! 
No idea when it will the internet will be disconnected either.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> If you are doing the starfish, it looks right. I was working on mine and it told me it wanted to be a bib! So after the fifth leg, I knit the 14 sts then picked up sts . Knit 6 rows and then did the straps. Need to weave in ends. Posting the pic.


Oh how sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please if I try this (in the near future) and I get confused would you pleasssssseeeee help? I am not one to veer away from patterns, (I am horrid at math) and do get confused easily. This would be so sweet for Allison :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Sign me up, Marianne. My hair has gotten so thin it's pitiful. You look just great.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> I may be off line for quite a while. We are upgrading our internet- and have been told it could be off for 20 business days. Was consdering getting mobile prepaid mobile broadband. But today got a SMS saying it woul dbe on by the 8th May- and we still have it running today. So if it really is going to be only about a week we might just stick to none. Go to the library, visit Maryanne but willl mean no time for much on KP. Maybe I will get caught up on some knitting in that time!
> No idea when it will the internet will be disconnected either.


Oh darowil, we shall miss you dear friend!!! I'd go bonkers if I couldn't be online for that long a period of time! Oh wait, I have been, ROFL.. jeeze, my brain, keeping you close in thoughts, please hurry back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I was needing to take a break from knitting. I did a little bit of research on most of the sites pork liver was listed first, then chicken. Beef was last in line. Any thing I can do to help out a friend. Lemon has a lot of healing properties. Freeze the lemon, grate it put it into a container in the freezer. Put it onto your food. The peel has more of the nutrition than the juice alone.


You are the best. I knew you put some time into that and I'm sure Pup Lover will appreciate it as I do too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I may be off line for quite a while. We are upgrading our internet- and have been told it could be off for 20 business days. Was consdering getting mobile prepaid mobile broadband. But today got a SMS saying it woul dbe on by the 8th May- and we still have it running today. So if it really is going to be only about a week we might just stick to none. Go to the library, visit Maryanne but willl mean no time for much on KP. Maybe I will get caught up on some knitting in that time!
> No idea when it will the internet will be disconnected either.


Will miss you for sure!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> You are the best. I knew you put some time into that and I'm sure Pup Lover will appreciate it as I do too.


We have such a supportive group of friends, always at the ready to help in any way that we can. I of course will abstain from the recipes for liver and spinach,  but have been searching my Dad's notes for his liver and onion recipe, my brother loved it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I may be off line for quite a while. We are upgrading our internet- and have been told it could be off for 20 business days. Was consdering getting mobile prepaid mobile broadband. But today got a SMS saying it woul dbe on by the 8th May- and we still have it running today. So if it really is going to be only about a week we might just stick to none. Go to the library, visit Maryanne but willl mean no time for much on KP. Maybe I will get caught up on some knitting in that time!
> No idea when it will the internet will be disconnected either.


Hope it's not long - we'll miss you!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Darowil , I hope you get back on line soon! That is the worst thing about the Internet - we do so much rely upon it for so much of our lives. I am sure you will get by just fine, but you will be missed here on KP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Darowil , I hope you get back on line soon! That is the worst thing about the Internet - we do so much rely upon it for so much of our lives. I am sure you will get by just fine, but you will be missed here on KP.


At after 10pm at tnight I suddenly relasie dhwhat this means and am busy trying to work out what I may need to do and sending of emails tonight in case no internet tomorrow. Sure I will forget some things- but hopefully nothing important and its not like I will have no access at all- just not at home and convenient for things like KP and daily communications


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> At after 10pm at tnight I suddenly relasie dhwhat this means and am busy trying to work out what I may need to do and sending of emails tonight in case no internet tomorrow. Sure I will forget some things- but hopefully nothing important and its not like I will have no access at all- just not at home and convenient for things like KP and daily communications


Hurry back, you are one of our rocks in this group, we all need our foundations for support :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Take care and keep up with the spincach etc. There's a good girl. Do you try to eat lots of red meat. When my mums iron was down thats what her doc told her, also milo has a reasonable amount of iron.


I eat good amount of red meat, its difficult at this time as i not hungry for it at all,mainly fresh vegies, fruits and sweets of course. Want more fish or chicken funny how your tastes change being on the meds


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Got this on face book this morning.. was really interesting..

:http://on.11alive.com/10Qdlia

hope it works :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Puplover I hope you sooon start to pick up. But with low blood counts it doesn't help the tiredness. Couldn't come at the liver and find spinach uninspiring- but I could get myself eating it is I needed to. But not he liver- especially if I was already finding it hard to eat!
> Suddenly feeling exhausted- but at almost 5pm I musn't sleep if I want to sleep tonight!.


I dont mid spinach cooked occasionally, i do like it freash in salads and have been eating it that way quite a bit with sweet red peppers, romaine, cucumbers etc and i change up my dressings depending upon my mood


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I was needing to take a break from knitting. I did a little bit of research on most of the sites pork liver was listed first, then chicken. Beef was last in line. Any thing I can do to help out a friend. Lemon has a lot of healing properties. Freeze the lemon, grate it put it into a container in the freezer. Put it onto your food. The peel has more of the nutrition than the juice alone.


Someone told me about the lemons when i was first diagosed ands have been doing this. In researching on mulberries last night they are high in iron, magnesium, protein, potassium have resveratrol and the tea may help control blood sugar and cholesterol. So will be looking for many treea this year or buying dried.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I was needing to take a break from knitting. I did a little bit of research on most of the sites pork liver was listed first, then chicken. Beef was last in line. Any thing I can do to help out a friend. Lemon has a lot of healing properties. Freeze the lemon, grate it put it into a container in the freezer. Put it onto your food. The peel has more of the nutrition than the juice alone.


Thank you for all of your help in researching liver and ways to prepare it, if I can find a decent receipt I will choke it down if need be to avoid shots or transfusions.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> I may be off line for quite a while. We are upgrading our internet- and have been told it could be off for 20 business days. Was consdering getting mobile prepaid mobile broadband. But today got a SMS saying it woul dbe on by the 8th May- and we still have it running today. So if it really is going to be only about a week we might just stick to none. Go to the library, visit Maryanne but willl mean no time for much on KP. Maybe I will get caught up on some knitting in that time!
> No idea when it will the internet will be disconnected either.


We will miss you and keep you in our prayers. Check in as you can and happy knitting!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, just getting started, have my coffee and almost awake. Last night was a hard night for me, could not get to sleep, two hours and up. So here goes a new day with new beginnings. Will catch up now, :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I know you will have a fabulous time!!!! I can hear the laughter and clicking needles already.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Morning All...I'm up bright and early. Woke up at 5:15 am. Can't do much as DH is sleeping and don't want to wake him. Hope those of you with visits from Arthur soon feel better!!
> 
> Knitting day today....YAY


Thanks :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you for all of your help in researching liver and ways to prepare it, if I can find a decent receipt I will choke it down if need be to avoid shots or transfusions.


I found this link that has the top 10 high iron content... maybe this will help?

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/food-sources-of-iron.php


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your scarf.



kehinkle said:


> Sam, I am working on the conversion to knitting of the bib. Have the straps to do and then the collar. Don't know if I can post it here as it is from a magazine but in crochet. Does anyone know?
> Bound off the Traveling Vine today. Still thinking how to make it into a shrug but I want to block it first. Think I can add a crocheted top and bottom to make it a bit wider then do ribbed cuffs on it. Those I want to do in the round as I hate to sew up. Anyone have any ideas?
> Posting a pic of the TV. The color didn't come out right so will try to get one in sunlight tomorrow.
> Pup lover, hugs and prayers coming your way. A third of the treatments are behind you. A nightly bubble bath sounds good. Haven't had one for awhile. Don't know if I could get out of the tub.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> now i'm confused - i'll ask her in the morning.
> 
> now i feel dumb.
> 
> sam


Dont feel dumb Sam, i thought it was green elephants! Please confirm for all of us!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, just getting started, have my coffee and almost awake. Last night was a hard night for me, could not get to sleep, two hours and up. So here goes a new day with new beginnings. Will catch up now, :-D


{{{{{{{{{{{Patches}}}}}}}}} gentle hugs for a great beginning of a new day.. we need those for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 wrote:
Good day all, just getting started, have my coffee and almost awake. Last night was a hard night for me, could not get to sleep, two hours and up. So here goes a new day with new beginnings. Will catch up now, 

__________________________
Sounds like a nap will be in order.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, just getting started, have my coffee and almost awake. Last night was a hard night for me, could not get to sleep, two hours and up. So here goes a new day with new beginnings. Will catch up now, :-D


Hope that you have a great day, a good nap, and a good night's sleep!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - decided to start off the morning with an iced coffee - does that mean summer is near? Thermometer on the window says it's over 60 degrees outside already.

I think I'm going to make a meat ball dish in the crock pot for tonight's dinner so will get that started and then go about my errands...really need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angoral, Pup lover, thanks I hope I can nap, hands cramp up a lot


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> A quarter of the way through! Hope you don't feel too yeugh with this one. Take care of yourself.{{{{hugs}}}}


I'm sorry. I read that as 3 out of 9 treatments. So much for skimming the posts. My math was way off. Oh, well. Happy thoughts for you, pup lover.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh how sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please if I try this (in the near future) and I get confused would you pleasssssseeeee help? I am not one to veer away from patterns, (I am horrid at math) and do get confused easily. This would be so sweet for Allison :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just keep knitting 15 sts and you can't go wrong. Except for not counting how many unknitted sts and ending up having to frog back from 20 to 12. 
Basically it is CO 15, odd rows knit 12, purl 3, even rows knit 3, yo, knit 11, turn. When you have 12 unworked sts on left needle, bind off 12, knit to end of row. Repeat until 6 wedges. BO all sts. Sew CO and BO sts together. Hope that helps.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am going to head off to bed, 1.30 am here. Wonder whether when I can go online again this afternoon if we will have internet? 
Its May here now as well. 1/3 of the way through the year.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Did a short trip to wally world got oranges and prunes to try as a salad-thanks Gwenie- kleenex, meds and spinach. That was enough for me now back in recliner. Going to try knitting while catchin up on tv. All windows and doors open a nice 77 degrees here.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! I haven't been on for a little bit...having trouble with my phone. I dropped it (YIKES) and now I'm fearful I may have "hurt" it. It has a cover but we will see what happens. Sometimes it shuts off for no reason - battery is charged. Sometimes it will call people - when I haven't asked it too and it is sitting on the desk right in front of me. Sometimes it won't let calls come through...and nothing shows up on the log to know anything - grrrrrrr. A trip to the phone store is in my future today!

I've been busy working on some baby bibs for dear niece. I am working on a little embroidery (duplicate stitch) for on one of them...little sheep and hearts  I will take a photo if it actually looks like sheep when I'm done.

Other than that, we've been enjoying more seasonable weather but it just can't seem to take hold. Temps will drop 30 degrees and we will have rain mixed with snow the next few days. I'm enjoying today and am getting out and about, while I can.

Hope you all are well!!

Sam, if Heidi's theme is whales...look what I found on Ravelry (free download):

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/save-the-baby-whales


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you for all of your help in researching liver and ways to prepare it, if I can find a decent receipt I will choke it down if need be to avoid shots or transfusions.


Mussels, clams and shrimp have nearly the same amount of iron as liver. They might be more appealing.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! I haven't been on for a little bit...having trouble with my phone. I dropped it (YIKES) and now I'm fearful I may have "hurt" it. It has a cover but we will see what happens. Sometimes it shuts off for no reason - battery is charged. Sometimes it will call people - when I haven't asked it too and it is sitting on the desk right in front of me. Sometimes it won't let calls come through...and nothing shows up on the log to know anything - grrrrrrr. A trip to the phone store is in my future today!
> 
> I've been busy working on some baby bibs for dear niece. I am working on a little embroidery (duplicate stitch) for on one of them...little sheep and hearts  I will take a photo if it actually looks like sheep when I'm done.
> 
> ...


Have you yried removing the battery for s couple of minutes?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Mussels, clams and shrimp have nearly the same amount of iron as liver. They might be more appealing.


Lol definitely more appealing! I love shrimp!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shrimp and spinach make a great combination. Instead of lettuce for lettuce wraps (filling can be shrimp, tofu, etc.) use the larger spinach leaves....delicious!!



Pup lover said:


> Lol definitely more appealing! I love shrimp!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy that is lovely. Perhaps Designer can give you ideas about making it into a shrug.


*Rookie Retiree*- it is possible to do one like the picture.
It would depend if it is long enough to go over your shoulders, and if there is room to sew the ends so that there is room for the arms. I would think that you would have to add width.

Here is a picture of the shrug I am making - It is actually a bed jacket but I have seen shrugs exactly the same pattern so that part is workable.- It is a long strip of knitting ( like your scarf only wider) and I have added a cuff to each end by picking up 36 stitches and doing a 4 inch rib. Or at least I will do the same at both ends.

My pattern calls for a total length of 46" plus cuff, for 3/4"sleeves and 54" plus cuff for long sleeves. However that would depend on the lenght between your two wrists, so it could vary.

I am not sure whether you would want to add a wide enough addition. The one I am making is 21" wide - however you might be able to get away with a bit less. I don't know whether this would help or not. If I can help pm me with the measurements of your scarf and we will see if it is feasible. I think you would have to add a lot of length and width.

What about the possibility of making another one the width you need and the length called for rather than add borders etc. just a thought.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, I am working on the conversion to knitting of the bib. Have the straps to do and then the collar. Don't know if I can post it here as it is from a magazine but in crochet. Does anyone know?
> Bound off the Traveling Vine today. Still thinking how to make it into a shrug but I want to block it first. Think I can add a crocheted top and bottom to make it a bit wider then do ribbed cuffs on it. Those I want to do in the round as I hate to sew up. Anyone have any ideas?
> Posting a pic of the TV. The color didn't come out right so will try to get one in sunlight tomorrow.
> Pup lover, hugs and prayers coming your way. A third of the treatments are behind you. A nightly bubble bath sounds good. Haven't had one for awhile. Don't know if I could get out of the tub.
> ...


I posted some information just a minute ago. It could work, depending on your sizes.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted some information just a minute ago. It could work, depending on your sizes.


Thanks. Thought I would read thru your bed jacket pattern and see if it will help. The shawl is wide as I did at least 8 repeats. It is also long enough for me. I want to block it first before sewing and adding the cuffs. But that isn't going to happen for a while. I may try your jacket pattern in Caren yarn.
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Darowil , I hope you get back on line soon! That is the worst thing about the Internet - we do so much rely upon it for so much of our lives. I am sure you will get by just fine, but you will be missed here on KP.


Goes for me, also. Hurry back on-line. But you will probably get a lot of knitting done.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Got this on face book this morning.. was really interesting..
> 
> :http://on.11alive.com/10Qdlia
> 
> hope it works :thumbup:


We live on a lake in Minnesota . The ice is really something. The first winter back in the 80's we lived on the lake I was home alone one night and put my boys to bed and all of a sudden I heard this moaning and groaning and growling and was scared to death someone had been shot or worse out in my yard. Sat up aa night scared to death , next morning called the neighbors at the crack of dawn and the laughed. It was the lake making ice. 
And in the spring it can melt and go away quietly or if we have a wind look out. We have had our beach sand, dirt and rock pushed way up in the yard and then you have a mess to put back. Believe it or not almost May 1 and out ice is still thick enough they are 4 wheeling and still ice fishing on it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are going to miss you darowil - hopefully they will get it connected sooner than you think.

sam



darowil said:


> I may be off line for quite a while. We are upgrading our internet- and have been told it could be off for 20 business days. Was consdering getting mobile prepaid mobile broadband. But today got a SMS saying it woul dbe on by the 8th May- and we still have it running today. So if it really is going to be only about a week we might just stick to none. Go to the library, visit Maryanne but willl mean no time for much on KP. Maybe I will get caught up on some knitting in that time!
> No idea when it will the internet will be disconnected either.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are in your corner pup lover - lots of healing energy coming your way.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Thank you for all of your help in researching liver and ways to prepare it, if I can find a decent receipt I will choke it down if need be to avoid shots or transfusions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry sleep eluded you last night - soothing energy winging it's way to you for a good nap this afternoon.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, just getting started, have my coffee and almost awake. Last night was a hard night for me, could not get to sleep, two hours and up. So here goes a new day with new beginnings. Will catch up now, :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is to hit 80° today - i love it.

sam

EDIT - did you notice the degree mark worked?



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - decided to start off the morning with an iced coffee - does that mean summer is near? Thermometer on the window says it's over 60 degrees outside already.
> 
> I think I'm going to make a meat ball dish in the crock pot for tonight's dinner so will get that started and then go about my errands...really need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry sleep eluded you last night - soothing energy winging it's way to you for a good nap this afternoon.
> 
> sam


Just had 2 hours of peaceful sleep. Thank you. My hands even feel better. :lol: now to catch up reading TP. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cute kathy - they aren't home from toledo yet - i will ask her as soon as i see her.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all! I haven't been on for a little bit...having trouble with my phone. I dropped it (YIKES) and now I'm fearful I may have "hurt" it. It has a cover but we will see what happens. Sometimes it shuts off for no reason - battery is charged. Sometimes it will call people - when I haven't asked it too and it is sitting on the desk right in front of me. Sometimes it won't let calls come through...and nothing shows up on the log to know anything - grrrrrrr. A trip to the phone store is in my future today!
> 
> I've been busy working on some baby bibs for dear niece. I am working on a little embroidery (duplicate stitch) for on one of them...little sheep and hearts  I will take a photo if it actually looks like sheep when I'm done.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah patches - i keeping the soothing energy in a steady stream for you

sam



Patches39 said:


> Just had 2 hours of peaceful sleep. Thank you. My hands even feel better. :lol: now to catch up reading TP. :lol:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL! 

I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness! 

I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


Your bibs are to cute. Those little sheep are irresistible . Are the bibs hard to knit and did you use a cotton for them??


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Your bibs are to cute. Those little sheep are irresistible . Are the bibs hard to knit and did you use a cotton for them??


Thanks, Spider! Yes bib with the sheep is called "Cable Edge Bib" (I think)...free download from Ravelry. It isn't hard...easier than I thought it would be! I did use kitchen cotton. I did put some water on the "sheep" and it is drying now so that should help it not be so "bumpy"  I just duplicate stitched over the top and got lucky that it looks like a sheep


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love them!!



gottastch said:


> Thanks, Spider! Yes bib with the sheep is called "Cable Edge Bib" (I think)...free download from Ravelry. It isn't hard...easier than I thought it would be! I did use kitchen cotton. I did put some water on the "sheep" and it is drying now so that should help it not be so "bumpy"  I just duplicate stitched over the top and got lucky that it looks like a sheep


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


Cute faces love them!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gottastch have been there and had that 12 year old tell me that - though he is my son and 28 now.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


Hey your lambs look like lambs, :-D nice work, I have to find mea baby to knit for. LOL LOL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pup lover, you can get iron from eggs and liver as well. I love liver with onions and bacon, but know that it is not liked by many. And you can have several eggs a day without doing your cholesterol in. Here's hoping your iron will quickly recover. Another option is prenatal vitamins which your doctor can order or you can even get over the counter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stick a little pink nose on it and it will look great.

sam



gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! All the bibs were free downloads from Ravelry...the square one is called Easy Peasy and is really easy...I made it 5 stitches wider as after the first one, it did look small to me. The football one was kinda fun too  

That's so funny Pup lover about your son. Mine just shakes things and if they don't work, he done with them...got that from his father...oops, did I really type that - LOL! He's a good kid, just no sense for fixing anything. I try to fix things but usually end up making them worse. Oh well...at least the phone is behaving...for now....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Pup lover, you can get iron from eggs and liver as well. I love liver with onions and bacon, but know that it is not liked by many. And you can have several eggs a day without doing your cholesterol in. Here's hoping your iron will quickly recover. Another option is prenatal vitamins which your doctor can order or you can even get over the counter.


I cannot eat eggs, while not exactly an allergy an intollerance to them. Can be in cakes or cookies but thats about it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Got this on face book this morning.. was really interesting..
> 
> :http://on.11alive.com/10Qdlia
> 
> hope it works :thumbup:


That was cool. I'd never heard of it before much less seen it. Nature is so amazing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Patches39 wrote:
> Good day all, just getting started, have my coffee and almost awake. Last night was a hard night for me, could not get to sleep, two hours and up. So here goes a new day with new beginnings. Will catch up now,
> 
> __________________________
> Sounds like a nap will be in order.


Bless your hear Angora. I hope will be able to sleep well tonight. Sleep deprivation can really do a number on you physically and mentally. Sending you lots of peaceful vibes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your phone problems. I have a friend that has gone through phones like crazy. She constantly leaves them in her pocket and washes it. She no longer buys any kind of phone except the lesser expensive prepaid phones. Ridiculous.



gottastch said:


> Hello all! I haven't been on for a little bit...having trouble with my phone. I dropped it (YIKES) and now I'm fearful I may have "hurt" it. It has a cover but we will see what happens. Sometimes it shuts off for no reason - battery is charged. Sometimes it will call people - when I haven't asked it too and it is sitting on the desk right in front of me. Sometimes it won't let calls come through...and nothing shows up on the log to know anything - grrrrrrr. A trip to the phone store is in my future today!
> 
> I've been busy working on some baby bibs for dear niece. I am working on a little embroidery (duplicate stitch) for on one of them...little sheep and hearts  I will take a photo if it actually looks like sheep when I'm done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


The bibs are adorable! If you had not mentioned mustaches I would have thought possibly their tongues or a smile. I love the look of them. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam*...elephants, whales, colors....we await the final answer. 
And don't call yourself dummy...we all have earned our right to be suffering from craft syndrome. LOL I have it continually....wait...what was I talking about. LOLOLOL

Had a great time at Marianne's today. We actually did some knitting while we chatted. A BIG first! LOL She also made the best hamburgers & sweet potato fries for lunch. I'm still full! Of course that could also be because she had cookies & cream AND lemon pies for dessert. Boy was I spoiled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Thanks. Thought I would read thru your bed jacket pattern and see if it will help. The shawl is wide as I did at least 8 repeats. It is also long enough for me. I want to block it first before sewing and adding the cuffs. But that isn't going to happen for a while. I may try your jacket pattern in Caren yarn.
> Ohio Kathy


I thought of using it as a shrug as well- but then I wondered how it would look as the wrong side folds out for a 'collar' and whether that would look wrong. Been vagually wondering about whether a wide garter stitch boder would work- or maybe reverse stocking stitch?

As you see at 8am we still have internet. Need to get ready to go out till mid afternoon soon, so see what happens when I get home. Rather off putting not knowing what is happening. But the connection is nothing to do with the comapny providing the internet but the company who is responsible for doing all the swapping over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i
> 
> sam
> 
> EDIT - did you notice the degree mark worked?


And how did you do that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


They are so cute- don't see any thing wrong with the mouth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I cannot eat eggs, while not exactly an allergy an intollerance to them. Can be in cakes or cookies but thats about it


Well then you could eat lots of cake and cookies.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy 
I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


The bibs are adorable!

I have a son (now 26) that was a cell phone insurance nightmare in his younger days.

He tossed one phone into the woods (after a fight with the crazy girlfriend), took two for a swim in his pocket and put two through the washing machine with his clothes.

Not to be outdone, his older sister had a phone we nicknamed the "toilet phone" because that was where she dropped it lol. We took the battery out, (after SHE retrieved it) kept it opened and put it in a bag of rice for a week. Believe it or not, she got another year out of it.

Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy
> I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is so pretty too. YEAH for Patches!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it was daralene that posted the list.

sam



darowil said:


> And how did you do that?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy
> I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is so pretty and your stitches are so even.
And lemon pie!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thought of using it as a shrug as well- but then I wondered how it would look as the wrong side folds out for a 'collar' and whether that would look wrong. Been vagually wondering about whether a wide garter stitch boder would work- or maybe reverse stocking stitch?
> 
> As you see at 8am we still have internet. Need to get ready to go out till mid afternoon soon, so see what happens when I get home. Rather off putting not knowing what is happening. But the connection is nothing to do with the comapny providing the internet but the company who is responsible for doing all the swapping over.


One way would be to crochet a pattern with the outside facing the inside of the shawl, so that when it turns over it would show up the pattern. I have done that often. I think it would work well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> One way would be to crochet a pattern with the outside facing the inside of the shawl, so that when it turns over it would show up the pattern. I have done that often. I think it would work well.


I don't have that problem with the bed jacket because it is done in garter stitch -- however with a good side and a wrong side on the scarf, just doing it like a collar works well.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful works being posted :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday Purl2Diva :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Marianne: This year has been the worst for arthritis sufferers all over the world. The weather channel has a aches and pains forcast that you can open and it provides good info.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm now home from visiting my mom. She was pretty good, but very weak and tired. It was a very nice visit. So now that I am home I'm going to try to catch up, at least somewhat. I know I will miss out on a lot, but I will try to stay on top of the KTP this week!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of shrugs...this makes me think of your bedjacket pattern Shirley.

http://www.freevintageknitting.com/shawls/beacon-hill-shawl-pattern.html


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> That is so pretty and your stitches are so even.
> And lemon pie!!!


Gwen, Spider, thank you so much.LOL LOL :lol:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> For those that wanted to see the hair cut.. (I hate taking pictures inside, I always have my eyes closed, plus was not prepared as C just grabbed the camera and said stop or I'll shoot :shock: and she did, ROFL)


I love the pic. MJW


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hope it's not long - we'll miss you!


me too. Hurry back


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you for all of your help in researching liver and ways to prepare it, if I can find a decent receipt I will choke it down if need be to avoid shots or transfusions.


Good luck with the liver. I am afraid i would have to "choke" it down too.  But i like you would do it rather than the injections.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of shrugs...this makes me think of your bedjacket pattern Shirley.
> 
> http://www.freevintageknitting.com/shawls/beacon-hill-shawl-pattern.html


yes, it looks like it is crochet


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was knowing how atypical heart attacks can be that sent me in the other night sepite havin gso little pain. Fortunately it wasn't my heart, but decided that waiting to see if I was better in the morning was maybe not a good idea.[/qu
> 
> My mother had her first nearly fatal heart attack at 42( was diagnosed as gas and succumbed after 10 years at 52 with many minor attacks in between. Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> yes, it looks like it is crochet


Hmmmmm ....it says it is knit in the directions. The only crochet part is the black trim around the finished shrug.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it is to hit 80° today - i love it.
> 
> sam
> 
> EDIT - did you notice the degree mark worked?


Glad you are getting warmer weather finally. It is only going to be about 16c here today. Cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm ....it says it is knit.


Hi there. How are you ? Its 10.30am here. I thought i would come on when others in the world might still be up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Just had 2 hours of peaceful sleep. Thank you. My hands even feel better. :lol: now to catch up reading TP. :lol:


Yay! Take care


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there. How are you ? Its 10.30am here. I thought i would come on when others in the world might still be up.


Well I am here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Your bibs are to cute. Those little sheep are irresistible . Are the bibs hard to knit and did you use a cotton for them??


The sheep look great. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am here!


Good morning! How are you doing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning! How are you doing?


Finishing off a few WIP's, and getting some washing done- tomorrow is supposed to be cold and possibly wet! What are you up to?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy
> I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Looking good. Well done


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finishing off a few WIP's, and getting some washing done- tomorrow is supposed to be cold and possibly wet! What are you up to?


Just having a cuppa, then off to mums to do whatever i need to there and then i have my routine mammogram this afternoon. Still waiting for some real rain here. Just bits of drizle now and again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just having a cuppa, then off to mums to do whatever i need to there and then i have my routine mammogram this afternoon. Still waiting for some real rain here. Just bits of drizle now and again.


Glad it is a routine one! hope all goes well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> The bibs are adorable!
> 
> I have a son (now 26) that was a cell phone insurance nightmare in his younger days.
> 
> ...


My daughter did the same thing a couple of years ago to her iphone. Lucky i was home coz she wouldnt put her hand in the toilet to retrieve it! It must only be mums that can do the yucky stuff. My son put it in rice also and it worked. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it is a routine one! hope all goes well!


Oh yes, it will be fine i am sure. Its just the over 50 thing they do here. Every 2 years and its free.  Just got a text from my "heart attack" friend and she is going home today. Hurray.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm ....it says it is knit in the directions. The only crochet part is the black trim around the finished shrug.


You are right- looking at the shrug I thought it looked like crochet. It is just the same as my bed jacket shrug. I have mine 3/4 done and might put a crochet color on it . If I like it I will make another one to use as a shrug rather than a bed jacket although it might be better on a thinner person. thanks Gwen.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Tree of life afghan starts on Monday - it is a gorgeous baby afghan if anyone has a baby coming along soon. (Sam???} 

it is with Saroj who is a fantastic knitter. she will walk everyone through it. here is a pictures- Isn't it gorgeous? I really like the color too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, it will be fine i am sure. Its just the over 50 thing they do here. Every 2 years and its free.  Just got a text from my "heart attack" friend and she is going home today. Hurray.


Another answered prayer :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooops....sorry- just ignore my last comment in my PM.



Pup lover said:


> I cannot eat eggs, while not exactly an allergy an intollerance to them. Can be in cakes or cookies but thats about it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so pretty - coming together very well!!



Patches39 said:


> OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy
> I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The Tree of life afghan starts on Monday - it is a gorgeous baby afghan if anyone has a baby coming along soon. (Sam???}
> 
> it is with Saroj who is a fantastic knitter. she will walk everyone through it. here is a pictures- Isn't it gorgeous? I really like the color too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well i had better go and do some things around here before i need to go. Have good sleeps everyone. By the way it RAINING!! Hurray.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well i had better go and do some things around here before i need to go. Have good sleeps everyone. By the way it RAINING!! Hurray.


That will be good for your garden!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


They are just tooooo cute!!! Will have to check some of these out for Allie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy
> I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love your star Patches!!!! I really need to start one soon!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Marianne: This year has been the worst for arthritis sufferers all over the world. The weather channel has a aches and pains forcast that you can open and it provides good info.


I did not know that.. Thank you Marge!! I will look that up for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there. How are you ? Its 10.30am here. I thought i would come on when others in the world might still be up.


Hello sugarSugar! It is 9:03p.m. here in Georgia. It has been a wonderful day; especially nice since the forecast originally was rain all week.

:lol: 
I'm just relaxing after having been "playing" at Marianne's all day. I completed one wip (a baby bib; not as fancy as those posted but I like it.)
right now watching a sci-fi movie with DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The Tree of life afghan starts on Monday - it is a gorgeous baby afghan if anyone has a baby coming along soon. (Sam???}
> 
> it is with Saroj who is a fantastic knitter. she will walk everyone through it. here is a pictures- Isn't it gorgeous? I really like the color too.


I so love this pattern and have wanted to make it for an adult size. right now I am kind of overloaded with WIPs. Will it be kept on the workshops like the others?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL.. Gwen after you left, C told me of her plans for the next couple of days. :shock: So, I got on the tractor and mowed the front, both sides and part of the back. Ran out of gasoline so hope to finish the rest tomorrow evening! 
By the way, I will be seeing and holding and rocking my Allie on Friday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am so super excited about this! Daniel's music professor is retiring (his second retirement) and Friday is his last Jazz Band concert. Daniel may sit in on some of the songs and several other of my "kids" will be there. So, C and I are leaving here bright and early and making a day of fun and Jazz :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches is the star pattern one that is free? Where did you get the pattern?

Marianne do you know where the pattern can be found?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Patches is the star pattern one that is free? Where did you get the pattern?


Someone posted the link the other day.. let me take a look see.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


Love your bibs. Downloaded the cable one. Will try that when I have finished converting a crocheted on to knitted.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy
> I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Looking good!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Patches is the star pattern one that is free? Where did you get the pattern?
> 
> Marianne do you know where the pattern can be found?


http://sew-funky.blogspot.com/2008/06/starfish-cloth.html

Rookie posted it I believe.. :?: :?:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thought of using it as a shrug as well- but then I wondered how it would look as the wrong side folds out for a 'collar' and whether that would look wrong. Been vagually wondering about whether a wide garter stitch boder would work- or maybe reverse stocking stitch?
> 
> As you see at 8am we still have internet. Need to get ready to go out till mid afternoon soon, so see what happens when I get home. Rather off putting not knowing what is happening. But the connection is nothing to do with the comapny providing the internet but the company who is responsible for doing all the swapping over.


I thought about picking up sts at sides (top and bottom of shrug) and doing a garter st border, so. Then blocking it before sewing up for sleeve and knitting the ribbing in the round. As always, so many ideas, so little time.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going to bid you all a good night, need to go spend a bit of time with Mom before I crash for the night, LOL. 
I had a wonderful day with Gwen and Cindi, always so great to have friends in the home! 
Sweet dreams to all.. good day to those just waking or good afternoon as the case may be. (one of these days I'll figure out all the time differences.. wait.. no I won't.. I can't do math, LOL) 

Moonbeams and stars to guide your dreams, sunshine and rainbows for your days my dear friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> http://sew-funky.blogspot.com/2008/06/starfish-cloth.html
> 
> Rookie posted it I believe.. :?: :?:


Thank you my dear! Copied it and pinned it!!! Now will have to make it!

Sweet dreams to you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so love this pattern and have wanted to make it for an adult size. right now I am kind of overloaded with WIPs. Will it be kept on the workshops like the others?


Yes all our workshops will be kept permanently.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The Tree of life afghan starts on Monday - it is a gorgeous baby afghan if anyone has a baby coming along soon. (Sam???}
> 
> it is with Saroj who is a fantastic knitter. she will walk everyone through it. here is a pictures- Isn't it gorgeous? I really like the color too.


That is beautiful,


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL.. Gwen after you left, C told me of her plans for the next couple of days. :shock: So, I got on the tractor and mowed the front, both sides and part of the back. Ran out of gasoline so hope to finish the rest tomorrow evening!
> By the way, I will be seeing and holding and rocking my Allie on Friday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am so super excited about this! Daniel's music professor is retiring (his second retirement) and Friday is his last Jazz Band concert. Daniel may sit in on some of the songs and several other of my "kids" will be there. So, C and I are leaving here bright and early and making a day of fun and Jazz :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, you get to spoil a baby! Envious! Give her hugs and kisses from your TP clan. Have a great day out. Would love to sit and listen to some jazz music.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> http://sew-funky.blogspot.com/2008/06/starfish-cloth.html
> 
> Rookie posted it I believe.. :?: :?:


That's the one, it is so nice. And I am so happy, I learned something new, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> That's the one, it is so nice. And I am so happy, I learned something new, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Patches if you can do this then you can do the wingspan. Did yo know that?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I am going to bid you all a good night, need to go spend a bit of time with Mom before I crash for the night, LOL.
> I had a wonderful day with Gwen and Cindi, always so great to have friends in the home!
> Sweet dreams to all.. good day to those just waking or good afternoon as the case may be. (one of these days I'll figure out all the time differences.. wait.. no I won't.. I can't do math, LOL)
> 
> Moonbeams and stars to guide your dreams, sunshine and rainbows for your days my dear friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love your quote, thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Patches if you can do this then you can do the wingspan. Did yo know that?


No,it looks so challenging, :shock:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Short run today but big headache. They thought 4 pieces would fit. Dispatch can't do math. Each pc was 28"x28". Too long to fit in singly and too wide to place two side by side. Finally decided to send the 3 I had on. Dispatch actually said they would scrunch together. Obviously didn't know that they were stacks of cardboard boxes. Can't scrunch those very easily!

Brighter note, had time to convert crochet into knit. All except the collar. Haven't got to that yet. Did a sample in stockingette st with a crocheted border. Not liking! See pic. So started one in garter st with a few changes. Need to do the straps, pocket and collar. Maybe tomorrow. 

Wrote up basic bib pattern. Make it your own by varying the stitches used, the straps and the size. I have made bibs with a neckband in ribbing. Kind of like a turtleneck, if that makes sense. I cast on enough sts to make 72 at the top of the bib, then did 1x1 or 2x2 ribbing. Slips over babe's head. I'll see if I can find a pic.

Apparently my tablet is not going to let me post pix tonight. Found some bibs I did a while ago with the ribbing. Try to post later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> No,it looks so challenging, :shock:


Honest to goodness it is probably easier than what you've just done. No joke!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Short run today but big headache. They thought 4 pieces would fit. Dispatch can't do math. Each pc was 28"x28". Too long to fit in singly and too wide to place two side by side. Finally decided to send the 3 I had on. Dispatch actually said they would scrunch together. Obviously didn't know that they were stacks of cardboard boxes. Can't scrunch those very easily!
> 
> Brighter note, had time to convert crochet into knit. All except the collar. Haven't got to that yet. Did a sample in stockingette st with a crocheted border. Not liking! See pic. So started one in garter st with a few changes. Need to do the straps, pocket and collar. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Wrote up basic bib pattern. Make it your own by varying the stitches used, the straps and the size. I have made bibs with a neckband in ribbing. Kind of like a turtleneck, if that makes sense. I cast on enough sts to make 72 at the top of the bib, then did 1x1 or 2x2 ribbing. Slips over babe's head. I'll see if I can find a pic.


I just finished my first one that slips over the head and has the 2x2 ribbing. Love it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, I'm off to knit some more tonight. Hope you all have a good evening or starting of a new day. Peace & Love and prayers for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely patches - by gosh i think you have it.

sam



Patches39 said:


> OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy
> I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here it is

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is lovely patches - by gosh i think you have it.
> 
> sam


I just want to thank you 
Sam, Julie, and Jill, you took me out of my comfort zone, and led me to do what I would not have done on my own. I have learned new things, so glad I came across KP, you all have been a rock at a time when I really needed one, I feel truly blessed. :-D and I know that I will continue to learn new things, because of my new friends. Thank you for helping me turn my life around, you just don't know.

Gwen, you have me thinking about Sam's class, we will see. LOL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished my first one that slips over the head and has the 2x2 ribbing. Love it.


Still on my phone. These were made when we were hoping that Emmett would be a girl.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Still on my phone. These were made when we were hoping that Emmett would be a girl.


That is just beautiful, the colors, nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, finally was able to post pics. Here's the others I promised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I just want to thank you
> Sam, Julie, and Jill, you took me out of my comfort zone, and led me to do what I would not have done on my own. I have learned new things, so glad I came across KP, you all have been a rock at a time when I really needed one, I feel truly blessed. :-D and I know that I will continue to learn new things, because of my new friends. Thank you for helping me turn my life around, you just don't know.
> 
> Gwen, you have me thinking about Sam's class, we will see. LOL


Glad that I have done something to help you- it is always good to have the boundaries stretched!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK tired will try to get some sleep tonight,11:15pm, been a long day, did get a nap  so. Blessing to all and my your tomorrow be filled with joy, peace, and happiness. Don't forget to laugh, it's good for you. Big hugs everyone :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what size needle are you using? i knit the first part but my holes did not look like yours - hmmmmm - will have to rethink the way i am doing it.

sam



Patches39 said:


> OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL :lol: So happy
> I can do short rows. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that's a waistline.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of shrugs...this makes me think of your bedjacket pattern Shirley.
> 
> http://www.freevintageknitting.com/shawls/beacon-hill-shawl-pattern.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news sugarsugar - healing energy beaming her way.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, it will be fine i am sure. Its just the over 50 thing they do here. Every 2 years and its free.  Just got a text from my "heart attack" friend and she is going home today. Hurray.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw that pattern and almost decided to knit it but it looked like more than i wanted to do at the time. i may have to check it out though.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> The Tree of life afghan starts on Monday - it is a gorgeous baby afghan if anyone has a baby coming along soon. (Sam???}
> 
> it is with Saroj who is a fantastic knitter. she will walk everyone through it. here is a pictures- Isn't it gorgeous? I really like the color too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patches - it is straight knit with short rows - i'll help you if you want to knit it.

sam



Patches39 said:


> No,it looks so challenging, :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice work kathy - just save them - you never know when you might have another grandbaby girl.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Still on my phone. These were made when we were hoping that Emmett would be a girl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kathy - what to try a couple.

sam

think i will use dishrag cotton.



kehinkle said:


> Okay, finally was able to post pics. Here's the others I promised.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may restful sleep be yours tonight patches.

sam



Patches39 said:


> OK tired will try to get some sleep tonight,11:15pm, been a long day, did get a nap  so. Blessing to all and my your tomorrow be filled with joy, peace, and happiness. Don't forget to laugh, it's good for you. Big hugs everyone :-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That will be good for your garden!


Well it seems like that was it. Just showers, according the weather site we had 1.6mm today. Oh well better than nothing.
And it is 4.30pm and only 12c!!! Brrr


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello sugarSugar! It is 9:03p.m. here in Georgia. It has been a wonderful day; especially nice since the forecast originally was rain all week.
> 
> :lol:
> I'm just relaxing after having been "playing" at Marianne's all day. I completed one wip (a baby bib; not as fancy as those posted but I like it.)
> right now watching a sci-fi movie with DH.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL.. Gwen after you left, C told me of her plans for the next couple of days. :shock: So, I got on the tractor and mowed the front, both sides and part of the back. Ran out of gasoline so hope to finish the rest tomorrow evening!
> By the way, I will be seeing and holding and rocking my Allie on Friday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am so super excited about this! Daniel's music professor is retiring (his second retirement) and Friday is his last Jazz Band concert. Daniel may sit in on some of the songs and several other of my "kids" will be there. So, C and I are leaving here bright and early and making a day of fun and Jazz :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Woo Hoo! Have a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it seems like that was it. Just showers, according the weather site we had 1.6mm today. Oh well better than nothing.
> And it is 4.30pm and only 12c!!! Brrr


But not really enough! Although at least it won't evaporate!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

♥ Oh wow, look what i did! Someone posted today on general chit chat. The difference was to hold down alt as well as fn key (which is to the left of alt) and the number for the symbol. heart was no 3. And then imanaged to change the color to red. Cool!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you are getting warmer weather finally. It is only going to be about 16c here today. Cold.


Yesterday was the warmest day of the year here so far..... 13c!! And one day in April had the lowest temperature for 20 years...... -6.3c! So far most days in April haven't reached double figures....roll on summer! :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But not really enough! Although at least it won't evaporate!


True, definately not. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what size needle are you using? i knit the first part but my holes did not look like yours - hmmmmm - will have to rethink the way i am doing it.
> 
> sam


4:20 am and I'm up LOL but did sleep some. so its OK

size 9, and sugar & cream yearn. is it wrong you think?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Re my post about symbols on previous page.... i was going to try and copy and paste to the tea party but am having diffuculty. Can someone else get i t over to here?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yesterday was the warmest day of the year here so far..... 13c!! And one day in April had the lowest temperature for 20 years...... -6.3c! So far most days in April haven't reached double figures....roll on summer! :roll:


Blimey! Far too cold for me. Its 12c here at the moment and i think that is freezing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> patches - it is straight knit with short rows - i'll help you if you want to knit it.
> 
> sam


checking my yarn to day. :-D


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Re my post about symbols on previous page.... i was going to try and copy and paste to the tea party but am having diffuculty. Can someone else get i t over to here?


What date was the digest? I looked 30th April's but couldn't find it. What was the title?...Not that I'm guarenteeing I can do it either! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Blimey! Far too cold for me. Its 12c here at the moment and i think that is freezing.


It's funny how temperatures are all relative to what you're used to - when my son arrived in Australia (Sydney) one September he and his friends were down on the beach in shorts and t-shirts (he described it as being like a lovely Scottish spring day) and there were Australians on the prom wearing coats, hats and scarves!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> What date was the digest? I looked 30th April's but couldn't find it. What was the title?


I have it on the 1st page on general chit chat right now. The title is how to make symbols on you keyboard. It was first posted last year and some has just today May1 posted on it. I guess thats why its on page 1, i think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kate, i dont go into the latest digest. I just go to the top of this page and click on general chit chat. Top left above our posts. Does this help?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's funny how temperatures are all relative to what you're used to - when my son arrived in Australia (Sydney) one September he and his friends were down on the beach in shorts and t-shirts (he described it as being like a lovely Scottish spring day) and there were Australians on the prom wearing coats, hats and scarves!


Thats for sure. I dont get into short sleeves etc until early to mid 20s.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Re my post about symbols on previous page.... i was going to try and copy and paste to the tea party but am having diffuculty. Can someone else get i t over to here?


Hope this is it?

I enjoy playing around with fonts, colors and symbols and recently discovered this fun way to make symbols:
1. Hold down "ALT" key.
2. At the same time, hold down "FN" key, which is to the left of the "ALT" key on my keyboard.
3. Type a number using the calculator keys, (not the numbers across the top of the keyboard) which are turned on by the "FN" key on my laptop. If you have a separate calculator on your keyboard, you might not need the "FN" part of this equation, but I'm not sure about that.

This is what I get on my keyboard when I hold down ALT + FN + the #: 1 = ☺, 2 = ☻ he's Irish! , 3 = ♥ I changed the color! How fun!, 4 = ♦, 5 = ♣ I wish they'd give us more colors to play with here on KP (Yellow? Purple? Oh yeah!), 6 = ♠, 7 =  (A bullet?), 8 = ◘ (Can't figure out the point of this one!), 9 = ○, 10 = ◙, 11 = ♂, 12 = ♀, 13 = ♪, 14 = ♫, 15 = ☼, 16 = ►, 17 = ◄, 18 = ↕, 19 = ‼, 20 = ¶, 21 = §, 22 = ▬, 23 = ↨, 24 = ↑, 25 = ↓, 26 = →, 27 = ←, 28 = ∟(What the heck do you do this one?!?), 29 = ↔, 30 = ▲, 31 = ▼.

It continues to work after 31, but what comes up are stuff that you already have on your keyboard without using all those buttons to get to them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope this is it?
> 
> I enjoy playing around with fonts, colors and symbols and recently discovered this fun way to make symbols:
> 1. Hold down "ALT" key.
> ...


Doesn't work for me - probably because I'm using a laptop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Doesn't work for me - probably because I'm using a laptop.


I am using a laptop too. You have to hold alt and fn together and press number. But you have to use the numbers on the right hand side of the keyboard. Hope it works.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I thought about picking up sts at sides (top and bottom of shrug) and doing a garter st border, so. Then blocking it before sewing up for sleeve and knitting the ribbing in the round. As always, so many ideas, so little time.


I actually got as far as casting on some stitches and starting the rib then decided that I wasn't sure I would do about hte back side showing hten decided that I had enough on my plate so frogged it and decided not to bother!

Still got internet as well- if it is done by the 8th as the text said we sure won't be able complain about the time it takes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I just want to thank you
> Sam, Julie, and Jill, you took me out of my comfort zone, and led me to do what I would not have done on my own. I have learned new things, so glad I came across KP, you all have been a rock at a time when I really needed one, I feel truly blessed. :-D and I know that I will continue to learn new things, because of my new friends. Thank you for helping me turn my life around, you just don't know.
> 
> Gwen, you have me thinking about Sam's class, we will see. LOL


Patches now you can do short rows Sams workshop really isn't hard- promise. Just make sure you use your stitch markers (and if you change your stitch count remember to change the 16sts to the same number in both places- will make sense once you start the pattern. Go for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it seems like that was it. Just showers, according the weather site we had 1.6mm today. Oh well better than nothing.
> And it is 4.30pm and only 12c!!! Brrr


We are having lovely temperatures. Cold nights which I like (9C tonight 48F) and 22 tomorrow (71). No rain until maybe Sunday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> ♥ Oh wow, look what i did! Someone posted today on general chit chat. The difference was to hold down alt as well as fn key (which is to the left of alt) and the number for the symbol. heart was no 3. And then imanaged to change the color to red. Cool!


Maybe becuae I have a Mac still can't them to work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am using a laptop too. You have to hold alt and fn together and press number. But you have to use the numbers on the right hand side of the keyboard. Hope it works.


And thats my other problem- I don't have numbers on the right side of my keyboard.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday 81brighteyes! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I actually got as far as casting on some stitches and starting the rib then decided that I wasn't sure I would do about hte back side showing hten decided that I had enough on my plate so frogged it and decided not to bother!
> 
> Still got internet as well- if it is done by the 8th as the text said we sure won't be able complain about the time it takes.


Hi, good to see you still here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday 81brighteyes. Hope you have a great day. (did say lovelynthen realised that it was word for wrod what sndy had said so decided I'd better change something!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am using a laptop too. You have to hold alt and fn together and press number. But you have to use the numbers on the right hand side of the keyboard. Hope it works.


I don't have any numbers on the right hand side, only at the top.

PS Many Happy Returns, 81brighteyes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> ♥ Oh wow, look what i did! Someone posted today on general chit chat. The difference was to hold down alt as well as fn key (which is to the left of alt) and the number for the symbol. heart was no 3. And then imanaged to change the color to red. Cool!


wow! doesn't work for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's funny how temperatures are all relative to what you're used to - when my son arrived in Australia (Sydney) one September he and his friends were down on the beach in shorts and t-shirts (he described it as being like a lovely Scottish spring day) and there were Australians on the prom wearing coats, hats and scarves!


reminds me of our first winter in the Hawkes Bay- we were in short sleeves and people were wearing their boots and scarves and fur collars!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope this is it?
> 
> I enjoy playing around with fonts, colors and symbols and recently discovered this fun way to make symbols:
> 1. Hold down "ALT" key.
> ...


won't work on mine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I actually got as far as casting on some stitches and starting the rib then decided that I wasn't sure I would do about hte back side showing hten decided that I had enough on my plate so frogged it and decided not to bother!
> 
> Still got internet as well- if it is done by the 8th as the text said we sure won't be able complain about the time it takes.


Good to have you still around- hope they do manage to do it quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday 81 Brighteyes!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday 81 Brighteyes!


Ditto.... enjoy your day


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> won't work on mine!


Oh dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Marianne: This year has been the worst for arthritis sufferers all over the world. The weather channel has a aches and pains forcast that you can open and it provides good info.


Didn't know that either Marge. Thanks for letting us know. Explains a few aches and pains. Now I have to check the online weather. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Oh, you get to spoil a baby! Envious! Give her hugs and kisses from your TP clan. Have a great day out. Would love to sit and listen to some jazz music.


Marianne818 wrote:
LOL.. Gwen after you left, C told me of her plans for the next couple of days. So, I got on the tractor and mowed the front, both sides and part of the back. Ran out of gasoline so hope to finish the rest tomorrow evening!
By the way, I will be seeing and holding and rocking my Allie on Friday I am so super excited about this! Daniel's music professor is retiring (his second retirement) and Friday is his last Jazz Band concert. Daniel may sit in on some of the songs and several other of my "kids" will be there. So, C and I are leaving here bright and early and making a day of fun and Jazz

________________________________
Perfect day for you with the baby and the "kids."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Short run today but big headache. They thought 4 pieces would fit. Dispatch can't do math. Each pc was 28"x28". Too long to fit in singly and too wide to place two side by side. Finally decided to send the 3 I had on. Dispatch actually said they would scrunch together. Obviously didn't know that they were stacks of cardboard boxes. Can't scrunch those very easily!
> 
> Brighter note, had time to convert crochet into knit. All except the collar. Haven't got to that yet. Did a sample in stockingette st with a crocheted border. Not liking! See pic. So started one in garter st with a few changes. Need to do the straps, pocket and collar. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yes, stacks would make a huge difference. 
Can't wait to see the photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 wrote:
OK, think I got it, Sam look I think I got it, LOL LOL So happy
I can do short rows.
______________________________


Lovely work Patches. Congrats...You got it!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Still on my phone. These were made when we were hoping that Emmett would be a girl.


Oooooh, so nice. Just waiting for a wee little girl to come along.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, finally was able to post pics. Here's the others I promised.


Wow, your own patterns. I'm impressed:!: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad that I have done something to help you- it is always good to have the boundaries stretched!


Oh yes, and my boundaries have been stretched so with the sock class, never, ever thought I could do them and now the lace Traveling Vine. Love it that we are challinging ourselves and they say this is good for the mind too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OK tired will try to get some sleep tonight,11:15pm, been a long day, did get a nap  so. Blessing to all and my your tomorrow be filled with joy, peace, and happiness. Don't forget to laugh, it's good for you. Big hugs everyone :-D


Right back atcha'. 
Hope you got a good one too. I did get a fabulous night's sleep. Felt so good. DH woke up before the alarm, so I got to sleep longer than I would have.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar....So glad your friend is home and doing ok. Quite a scare though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> here it is
> 
> sam


That is so cute. Heidi certainly is talented too. Love it and thanks for posting the picture.....now to get my hearing fixed! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I just want to thank you
> Sam, Julie, and Jill, you took me out of my comfort zone, and led me to do what I would not have done on my own. I have learned new things, so glad I came across KP, you all have been a rock at a time when I really needed one, I feel truly blessed. :-D and I know that I will continue to learn new things, because of my new friends. Thank you for helping me turn my life around, you just don't know.
> 
> Gwen, you have me thinking about Sam's class, we will see. LOL


YEAH! If you go to ravelry and get the pattern be sure to read the notes about it. The pattern isn't clear about where to place the permanent markers but the notes explain it perfectly. Don't let this scare you...the knitting is very very easy and once yu know where to put your markers you are set to go! If I can do it anyone can!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> ♥ Oh wow, look what i did! Someone posted today on general chit chat. The difference was to hold down alt as well as fn key (which is to the left of alt) and the number for the symbol. heart was no 3. And then imanaged to change the color to red. Cool!


££ Awwww, it didn't work for me. Do you have a Mac. So funny, it's like our knitting with different needles, yarn, etc. I love your heart and in red too. Beautiful!!! Appreciate your sharing and I did have hopes I'll try one more time.£


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> now that's a waistline.
> 
> sam


Really. Like a Barbie doll....but now Sam you're suppose to look at the shrug! LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday 81brighteyes! Hope you have a lovely day!


Ditto, and don't forget to laugh :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sugarsugar, its amazing how quickly they come home now after a heart attack. I remember the days when they had a few days of total bed rest and then gradually increased the amount they could do over a number of days. Think a simple heart attack had them in for about 10 days. Glad your friend is home- presumablly things going fine as she has been discharged.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning to all!! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Right back atcha'.
> Hope you got a good one too. I did get a fabulous night's sleep. Felt so good. DH woke up before the alarm, so I got to sleep longer than I would have.


Bless you, and thank you you guys make me think I can do anything, LOL, my star is almost done, looking for yarn to do Sam class.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday 81Brighteyes! May you have a wonderful day and many more to come!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> YEAH! If you go to ravelry and get the pattern be sure to read the notes about it. The pattern isn't clear about where to place the permanent markers but the notes explain it perfectly. Don't let this scare you...the knitting is very very easy and once yu know where to put your markers you are set to go! If I can do it anyone can!


Checking it out today. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Best wishes for a great birthday and have a great day everyone!! Going to make home-made pizza's for dinner tonight. Planning for it to be a super day---hope it is for you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, and my boundaries have been stretched so with the sock class, never, ever thought I could do them and now the lace Traveling Vine. Love it that we are challinging ourselves and they say this is good for the mind too.


BTW how is the Travelling Vine progressing?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday 81Brighteyes! May you have a wonderful day and many more to come!


Best wishes from me as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> And thats my other problem- I don't have numbers on the right side of my keyboard.


I do have the numbers but it doesn't work. wonder if age of computer makes a difference.

Good to see you online today Darowil.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Best wishes for a great birthday and have a great day everyone!! Going to make home-made pizza's for dinner tonight. Planning for it to be a super day---hope it is for you too.


What time is supper? Yum!!

Happy Birthday Brighteyes, have a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> I just want to thank you
> Sam, Julie, and Jill, you took me out of my comfort zone, and led me to do what I would not have done on my own. I have learned new things, so glad I came across KP, you all have been a rock at a time when I really needed one, I feel truly blessed. :-D and I know that I will continue to learn new things, because of my new friends. Thank you for helping me turn my life around, you just don't know.
> 
> Gwen, you have me thinking about Sam's class, we will see. LOL


Patches, this is such a wonderful group.. I am doing the wingspan also, I'll admit I have frogged it completely several times.. but I know mine is a mental block and I will get it done. Sam is fantastic, Julie is absolutely wonderful also.. take your time and enjoy the challenge.. I kinda dread finishing mine... LOL...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up too late last night...headed back to bed for a nap. Keep falling asleep in the chair. See you later.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kathy - what to try a couple.
> 
> sam
> 
> think i will use dishrag cotton.


That's what I use. Haven't tried any blends. You can also take a dishcloth you knit and add straps to it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> ♥ Oh wow, look what i did! Someone posted today on general chit chat. The difference was to hold down alt as well as fn key (which is to the left of alt) and the number for the symbol. heart was no 3. And then imanaged to change the color to red. Cool!


Oh thank you sugarsugar!!!!!!!!!!! dang.. won't work on my computer.. grrrrrrrr


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> 4:20 am and I'm up LOL but did sleep some. so its OK
> 
> size 9, and sugar & cream yearn. is it wrong you think?


I used #8 but whatever works for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

{&#9794; &#9787;&#9829;45&#9829;&#9830;&#9827;&#9824;&#9688;&#9675;&#9830;&#9827;&#9689;&#9829;&#9794;&#9792;&#9834;&#9835;&#9788;&#9658;&#9668;&#8597;w&#8252;¶§&#9644;&#8616;&#8593;&#8595;&#8594;&#8592;&#8735;&#8596;&#9650;&#9660; !"#$%&'&#9786;&#9787;&#9829;

Thought I would try again- the alternates show up on mine AFTER you lift your finger off the key- no good being kept awake by such a silly problem!
1 &#9786;&#9787;&#9829;&#9830;&#9827;&#9824;&#9688;&#9675; same for UK and US keyboards can't be bothered trying to get them coloured. 2


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am using a laptop too. You have to hold alt and fn together and press number. But you have to use the numbers on the right hand side of the keyboard. Hope it works.


That's the problem.. I don't have the side number keys.. just the ones across the top.. oh well thank you!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> I actually got as far as casting on some stitches and starting the rib then decided that I wasn't sure I would do about hte back side showing hten decided that I had enough on my plate so frogged it and decided not to bother!
> 
> Still got internet as well- if it is done by the 8th as the text said we sure won't be able complain about the time it takes.


So happy to see you still online!! Whoop Whoop!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Patches, this is such a wonderful group.. I am doing the wingspan also, I'll admit I have frogged it completely several times.. but I know mine is a mental block and I will get it done. Sam is fantastic, Julie is absolutely wonderful also.. take your time and enjoy the challenge.. I kinda dread finishing mine... LOL...


LOL LOL, OK I will try. Hope I can get. But should be fun


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, your own patterns. I'm impressed:!: :thumbup:


Not my patterns. Couldn't even tell you where. Mostly fron Knitting Patterns Cental, I think. The basic bib pattern is converted from a crocheted one in 1-2-3,Crochet.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, a Gwennie. First time!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brighteyes!!!! Hope you have a wonder filled day!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks kehinkle today the sunshine is calling and I think I'll listen to it and work outside and what ever gets done gets done and I'll try not to worry about the rest until tomorrow


kehinkle said:


> .
> We have our Grandaughters coming over today to play so that will take a chunk out of the day, it'll be fun though!
> Take it a few minutes at a time, if you have to. Be gentle on yourself. It will all get done eventually. Have a great day. Thank you for your comment about the turtle. He was fun to do and even nicer to see my GGS enjoying him.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry, I somehow got my comment on your email!


nittergma said:


> Thanks kehinkle today the sunshine is calling and I think I'll listen to it and work outside and what ever gets done gets done and I'll try not to worry about the rest until tomorrow


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brighteyes. I hope you have a wonderful day, and everything good for the next year!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Brighteyes. I hope you have a wonderful day, and everything good for the next year!


You just keep out doing your self, :-D your work is always a surprise, it. Gets better and better. Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> You just keep out doing your self, :-D your work is always a surprise, it. Gets better and better. Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patches -- I just decided that as I am not doing them any more, I might as well use the pictures this way. It brings back memories for me, reminds me of them, and hopefully gives pleasure. I appreciate so much the fact that I can post them here and hopefully let people know I am thinking of them .

This one was for my nephews' wedding - he dives for a hobby- all over the world - I also added two smaller pictures of thread painted copies of his underwater photos. They are in his game room on the main wall. Here they are - it was a set.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Also I have very ugly feet, LOL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne, that's a good one. As near as I can tell, everyone has ugly feet except babies and toddlers. Wear the flip flops with complete abandonment!!

shelty lover


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! Just beautiful work!! I love the blues


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brighteyes!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's funny how temperatures are all relative to what you're used to - when my son arrived in Australia (Sydney) one September he and his friends were down on the beach in shorts and t-shirts (he described it as being like a lovely Scottish spring day) and there were Australians on the prom wearing coats, hats and scarves!


You are so right- when we were in Arizona as snowbirds from Canada, we would go to the 'flea markets' in our shorts, and summer clothes while the people selling sometimes even had ear muffs or hats and coats on and were freezing. they always used to comment on those crazy snowbirds. Our bodies adjust i guess. Remember our hottest days in the summer are usually around 75 degrees, sometimes although not often, up into the 80's. interesting


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm home from the phone store. I should have waited a bit and found Pup lovers idea for removing the battery. That's exactly what the 12-year old at the phone store did. I tell you what, those people look younger and younger all the time in those stores and know just what to do...of course I'm not getting any older at all now am I? LOL!
> 
> I lost my phone log of what calls were placed and came in but the phone wasn't keeping track of that anyway since the drop so no loss there, really. Everything seems in order and I am to watch it closely to see if it feels unexpectedly hot or if it starts doing funny things again...might have to get a replacement if it does but I'm hoping it behaves and I'm thinking I need to knit a phone case with a long strap and wear the thing around my neck...my goodness!
> 
> I took some photos of the baby bibs that will go to dear niece. My concern is the face on the sheep. I stitched what I thought would look like little smiles but now I fear they look maybe more like red mustaches. It's just a bib, I know. Your thoughts?


Hi Gottastch, Love the bibs, especially the football one. Seems to me that there are so many more cute things for girls. I've made 3 of the football hats and all have been a big hit, so I have requests for one more.

Still thinking about your Oreo cookie brownie bars. Ohhhhhh!!

Take care. Shelty lover


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all! It is raining here and it will turn to snow by this evening with accumulations expected of 2-9"...just can't believe it! I'm hoping the ground is warm enough now (after hitting 81 degrees this past weekend) so there son't be as much accumulation.

The bibs have dried and are looking good. Thanks again for all your kind comments!!!! I love the photos you are all posting too. I have made the over the head type of bib too...really fun to make. The ones I have on-hand are in the "pink" family and since we won't know the sex of dear niece's baby, I figured I'd go for gender-neutral with some sports thrown in  

Last night I started a sweater for the baby called "Team Sweater" from Ravelry. It looks to me to be about a 12 month size. I have to get my chart out with baby measurements to see. No size was given in the instructions. I picked up some "Vikings" purple and gold yarn  I got the back and front done yesterday and with my new-found skills of knitting with two colors (from the giant Christmas stockings), I stitched in the word "Vikings" across the chest  I'm thinking of putting a band of the gold...maybe 5 rows or so...on the sleeves someplace...might be kinda cute  

Smothered pork chops (in onions and gravy) tonight for supper with potatoes and green beans - yum, yum! Back to making comfort food again. Dear husband is going to have a time of it getting home from work, if the rain changes over to snow when expected - ugh! I was just starting to think about the garden and some flowers or herbs for the pots on the deck * heavy sigh * have to wait a little longer.

On a brighter note, the phone seems to be working okay so far. Hooray! I'd sure hate to have to replace it but I am cautiously optimistic  

Happy birthday, Brighteyes!!!!

Shelty lover...the brownies are calling...they are good


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Patches -- I just decided that as I am not doing them any more, I might as well use the pictures this way. It brings back memories for me, reminds me of them, and hopefully gives pleasure. I appreciate so much the fact that I can post them here and hopefully let people know I am thinking of them .
> 
> This one was for my nephews' wedding - he dives for a hobby- all over the world - I also added two smaller pictures of thread painted copies of his underwater photos. They are in his game room on the main wall. Here they are - it was a set.


OH my, breath taking, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> Marianne, that's a good one. As near as I can tell, everyone has ugly feet except babies and toddlers. Wear the flip flops with complete abandonment!!
> 
> shelty lover


LOL LOL , old feet well used. :-D


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Really cute sheep!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Patches -- I just decided that as I am not doing them any more, I might as well use the pictures this way. It brings back memories for me, reminds me of them, and hopefully gives pleasure. I appreciate so much the fact that I can post them here and hopefully let people know I am thinking of them .
> 
> This one was for my nephews' wedding - he dives for a hobby- all over the world - I also added two smaller pictures of thread painted copies of his underwater photos. They are in his game room on the main wall. Here they are - it was a set.


Shirley your work should be in a museum. These are incredible. A master artist is what you are!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley your work should be in a museum. These are incredible. A master artist is what you are!


Agreed!!!!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Brighteyes. I hope you have a wonderful day, and everything good for the next year!


Beautiful. So restful looking at it. Great work!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, Brighteyes!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley - as always, your work is so beautiful! Definitey deserves a prominent place on anyone's wall!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Woo hoo...snow totals have been reduced here...rain changing to snow today (no totals given) and 1-3" slushy mix for tomorrow and then 70 degrees and sun by Monday - crazy! Good day to knit


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW how is the Travelling Vine progressing?


Today is to work on it. I am finally done getting things taken care of. Had planned to do it yesterday but finished first workshop, Donmaur's, so she didn't have to keep waiting. I'm having a hard time getting going again. Like I stalled and my battery is on low. I'll be back though. Just need to let other things go and be selfish in the good way.

Making pizza sauce from scratch. Got some San Marzzano tomatoes in the can and wanted to see if I could duplicate the pizza at the restaurant where I went with DH for his birthday. They said right on the menu that they used those tomatoes. It is cooked down to about a tomato paste now. Think that will be good. Added some fresh thyme, fresh garlic, and a little Buffalo Wing sauce. LOL So far, so good.

Listening to a movie about health on You Tube and it is so interesting. I'm thinking I will have to pause it if I am going to get started knitting as I need to focus with the TVine. Thought I could talk and took it to the knitting guild, but ended up spending my whole time counting to figure out what I had done wrong, but it was fun showing it to people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Brighteyes....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Wishing you all the best on your very special day. Nice to be born at such a beautiful time of year.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Brighteyes. I hope you have a wonderful day, and everything good for the next year!


Each one is just more beautiful than the other, how long have you been doing these? They should be on display somewhere. I have seen a lot of quilting but nothing like your work. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Brighteyes. I hope you have a wonderful day, and everything good for the next year!


Now stop it Shirley......I had decided that your poppies embroidery was my favourite and now you put this one up....and I love it too!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Woo hoo...snow totals have been reduced here...rain changing to snow today (no totals given) and 1-3" slushy mix for tomorrow and then 70 degrees and sun by Monday - crazy! Good day to knit


It is crazy,here in Minnesota. We are only 29 degrees right now. The Gov is suppose to come and fish our lake and they were still on the lake Monday with four wheelers ice fishing. Good luck. The river which runs into the lake is half ice. When you guys were 81 we barely made it to 65 because of all the snow we still have in our yards. Oh well still good knitting weather.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You are so right- when we were in Arizona as snowbirds from Canada, we would go to the 'flea markets' in our shorts, and summer clothes while the people selling sometimes even had ear muffs or hats and coats on and were freezing. they always used to comment on those crazy snowbirds. Our bodies adjust i guess. Remember our hottest days in the summer are usually around 75 degrees, sometimes although not often, up into the 80's. interesting


Those temperatures are pretty much what we have on REALLY good days too, however you seem to have more extreme cold and snow than us.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning all! It is raining here and it will turn to snow by this evening with accumulations expected of 2-9"...just can't believe it! I'm hoping the ground is warm enough now (after hitting 81 degrees this past weekend) so there son't be as much accumulation.
> 
> The bibs have dried and are looking good. Thanks again for all your kind comments!!!! I love the photos you are all posting too. I have made the over the head type of bib too...really fun to make. The ones I have on-hand are in the "pink" family and since we won't know the sex of dear niece's baby, I figured I'd go for gender-neutral with some sports thrown in
> 
> ...


Comfort food is needed, how do you do your Pork Chops?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Comfort food is needed, how do you do your Pork Chops?


I think I'm going to saute them (they are thin) with onions and then make gravy with the drippings. A baked potato or mashed with green beans in chicken stock in the pressure cooker and dinner will be done - yum, yum!

I heard about the Governor's opening fishing trip to your area. Sounds like he is going to fish in some stream that runs into or out of your lake...isn't this crazy? It is sleeting here, near Minneapolis, right now...I'm right on the edge of the rain/snow line. My hometown (about 40 miles to the west of me) has 1" of snow on the ground already - ugh!

I'm having trouble with the little "Team Sweater" I'm making...measurements appear to be wrong for front (2 inches?) and the sleeves (4 1/2 inches?). I made the front to match the back and from my measurements, it appears to be about a 1 year old size. I'm thinking I need to make the sleeves 9 or 10" long...anyone have any thoughts on this? There is no sleeve shaping...easy sweater with a "boxy" fit so I'm hoping what I'm doing will work. I guess I will see what the sleeves look like in relation to the body and go from there...fun, fun, fun


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I think I'm going to saute them (they are thin) with onions and then make gravy with the drippings. A baked potato or mashed with green beans in chicken stock in the pressure cooker and dinner will be done - yum, yum!
> 
> I heard about the Governor's opening fishing trip to your area. Sounds like he is going to fish in some stream that runs into or out of your lake...isn't this crazy? It is sleeting here, near Minneapolis, right now...I'm right on the edge of the rain/snow line. My hometown (about 40 miles to the west of me) has 1" of snow on the ground already - ugh!
> 
> I'm having trouble with the little "Team Sweater" I'm making...measurements appear to be wrong for front (2 inches?) and the sleeves (4 1/2 inches?). I made the front to match the back and from my measurements, it appears to be about a 1 year old size. I'm thinking I need to make the sleeves 9 or 10" long...anyone have any thoughts on this? There is no sleeve shaping...easy sweater with a "boxy" fit so I'm hoping what I'm doing will work. I guess I will see what the sleeves look like in relation to the body and go from there...fun, fun, fun


Yes this morning on the local radio show they are still positive he will be on the lake, will have to see that. The rest of the week is suppose to be cool but then a big warm up coming I guess. No rain or snow or anything here just cold and overcast . If he is a able to get on the lake I will sit down on the beach and watch him, the water will be very cold.
Back to knitting, thanks for the ideas o. How you do the pork chops kind of like I do them.
Having two days of some very low feelings, had been doing so well and now all my worries and anxiety is back. Don't know what I would do without this site to follow. Thank you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all i held down was the alt key and put the numbers in one at a time - i didn't hold them.

sam

HOW TO MAKE SYMBOLS WITH KEYBOARD

Alt + 0153..... ... trademark symbol
Alt + 0169.... ©.... copyright symbol
Alt + 0174..... ®....registered ¬ trademark symbol
Alt + 0176 ...°......degree symbol
Alt + 0177 ...±....plus-or ¬-minus sign
Alt + 0182 ...¶.....paragr¬aph mark
Alt + 0190 ...¾....fractio¬n, three-fourths
Alt + 0215 ....×.....multi¬plication sign
Alt + 0162...¢....the ¬ cent sign
Alt + 0161.....¡..... ¬.upside down exclamation point
Alt + 0191.....¿..... ¬upside down question mark
Alt + 1.......&#9786;....smiley face
Alt + 2 ......&#9787;.....black smiley face
Alt + 15.....&#9788;.....sun
Alt + 12......&#9792;.....female sign
Alt + 11.....&#9794;......m¬ale sign
Alt + 6.......&#9824;.....spade
Alt + 5.......&#9827;...... ¬Club
Alt + 3.......&#9829;...... ¬Heart
Alt + 4.......&#9830;...... ¬Diamond
Alt + 13......&#9834;.....e¬ighth note
Alt + 14......&#9835;...... ¬beamed eighth note
Alt + 8721.... &#8721;.... N-ary summation (auto sum)
Alt + 251.....&#8730;.....square root check mark
Alt + 8236.....&#8734;..... ¬infinity
Alt + 24.......&#8593;..... ¬up arrow
Alt + 25......&#8595;...... ¬down arrow
Alt + 26.....&#8594;.....r¬ght arrow
Alt + 27......&#8592;.....l¬eft arrow
Alt + 18.....&#8597;......u¬p/down arrow
Alt + 29......&#8596;...lef¬t right arrow


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Yes this morning on the local radio show they are still positive he will be on the lake, will have to see that. The rest of the week is suppose to be cool but then a big warm up coming I guess. No rain or snow or anything here just cold and overcast . If he is a able to get on the lake I will sit down on the beach and watch him, the water will be very cold.
> Back to knitting, thanks for the ideas o. How you do the pork chops kind of like I do them.
> Having two days of some very low feelings, had been doing so well and now all my worries and anxiety is back. Don't know what I would do without this site to follow. Thank you all.


I am feeling kind of down today too...I'm sure the weather has something to do with it...back to warmer weather next week so I will knit and think happy, warm and sunny thoughts


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Spider said:


> Each one is just more beautiful than the other, how long have you been doing these? They should be on display somewhere. I have seen a lot of quilting but nothing like your work. Thank you for sharing with us.


I have been painting for 40 years, but started with the fabric in 2000 - so about l0 years in total. Thank you .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to join the rest of the crew in wishing you a great birthday day - and wishing you many more.

sam



Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday 81brighteyes! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Today is to work on it. I am finally done getting things taken care of. Had planned to do it yesterday but finished first workshop, Donmaur's, so she didn't have to keep waiting. I'm having a hard time getting going again. Like I stalled and my battery is on low. I'll be back though. Just need to let other things go and be selfish in the good way.
> 
> Making pizza sauce from scratch. Got some San Marzzano tomatoes in the can and wanted to see if I could duplicate the pizza at the restaurant where I went with DH for his birthday. They said right on the menu that they used those tomatoes. It is cooked down to about a tomato paste now. Think that will be good. Added some fresh thyme, fresh garlic, and a little Buffalo Wing sauce. LOL So far, so good.
> 
> Listening to a movie about health on You Tube and it is so interesting. I'm thinking I will have to pause it if I am going to get started knitting as I need to focus with the TVine. Thought I could talk and took it to the knitting guild, but ended up spending my whole time counting to figure out what I had done wrong, but it was fun showing it to people.


Buffalo Wing sauce is an unknown to me, but I love a good home made pizza sauce. Especially when one has some olives too. How long do you think the travelling vine will be (in length)?- It is quite wide, I seem to remember. I just completed a fern lace and a travelling vine scarf, that I started during the workshop- the purple for myself- green for my friend Audrey- need to work out what I will complete next- I might do some more on the waterfall shawl I started- but had to put to one side because of the workshop- then I have gloves, and socks to work on- plus two scarves I have promised for friends- one yellow, one white. I may do a wingspan for the white- I like the idea of buttoning them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - i did - but really - that bust line with that waist - wonder where that artists mind was.

sam

the forerunner of - i want to say the stratford women but that is not right - the book where the women are all made into robots - supposedly.



Gweniepooh said:


> Really. Like a Barbie doll....but now Sam you're suppose to look at the shrug! LOL


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh - i did - but really - that bust line with that waist - wonder where that artists mind was.
> 
> sam
> 
> the forerunner of - i want to say the stratford women but that is not right - the book where the women are all made into robots - supposedly.


Sam I think the movie was called the Stepford wives.

Shelty lover


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purl2diva - is that an afghan you knit in your avatar?

sam



purl2diva said:


> Best wishes from me as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley your work should be in a museum. These are incredible. A master artist is what you are!


Absolutely have to agree with you, Gwen' she's a master at her arts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're having home made pizza for dinner tonight too....I use the San Marzanno tomatoes too...add some garlic, thyme and oregano...never thought of Wing sauce...hmmmm.



Angora1 said:


> Today is to work on it. I am finally done getting things taken care of. Had planned to do it yesterday but finished first workshop, Donmaur's, so she didn't have to keep waiting. I'm having a hard time getting going again. Like I stalled and my battery is on low. I'll be back though. Just need to let other things go and be selfish in the good way.
> 
> Making pizza sauce from scratch. Got some San Marzzano tomatoes in the can and wanted to see if I could duplicate the pizza at the restaurant where I went with DH for his birthday. They said right on the menu that they used those tomatoes. It is cooked down to about a tomato paste now. Think that will be good. Added some fresh thyme, fresh garlic, and a little Buffalo Wing sauce. LOL So far, so good.
> 
> Listening to a movie about health on You Tube and it is so interesting. I'm thinking I will have to pause it if I am going to get started knitting as I need to focus with the TVine. Thought I could talk and took it to the knitting guild, but ended up spending my whole time counting to figure out what I had done wrong, but it was fun showing it to people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

make sure they are on gwen - right above my #7 is a key that says - numlock - if that isn't on the key pad doesn't work.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I do have the numbers but it doesn't work. wonder if age of computer makes a difference.
> 
> Good to see you online today Darowil.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; &#9835;&#9835; &#9834;&#9834; &#9788; &#9786;
Cool...I got it to work. Could not get the infinity sign to work...tried releasing the alt key at different times but no go, Whatever. If I remember just these 4 I'll be doing good...LOL Thanks to all for sharing this new trick with the computer.

Gwen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The Stepford Wives???? That was quite a controversial book and movie in it's time. When you look at the actresses from the 40's and 50's - they really were tiny - and have even heard of women having ribs removed so they could have 18" waists. Oh My!!??



thewren said:


> oh - i did - but really - that bust line with that waist - wonder where that artists mind was.
> 
> sam
> 
> the forerunner of - i want to say the stratford women but that is not right - the book where the women are all made into robots - supposedly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful shirley -- very realistic looking.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Brighteyes. I hope you have a wonderful day, and everything good for the next year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow shirley - i would have them on the main wall too.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Patches -- I just decided that as I am not doing them any more, I might as well use the pictures this way. It brings back memories for me, reminds me of them, and hopefully gives pleasure. I appreciate so much the fact that I can post them here and hopefully let people know I am thinking of them .
> 
> This one was for my nephews' wedding - he dives for a hobby- all over the world - I also added two smaller pictures of thread painted copies of his underwater photos. They are in his game room on the main wall. Here they are - it was a set.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Stepford Wives???? That was quite a controversial book and movie in it's time. When you look at the actresses from the 40's and 50's - they really were tiny - and have even heard of women having ribs removed so they could have 18" waists. Oh My!!??


I remember seeing pictures of a womn whose husband so admired the look of women who were corsetted into a 13'' waist back about 150 years ago so she wore some contraption he contrived in order to conform to his view of a perfect woman's waist size. She looked as deformed as this picture of the shrug.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of the sweater.

sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning all! It is raining here and it will turn to snow by this evening with accumulations expected of 2-9"...just can't believe it! I'm hoping the ground is warm enough now (after hitting 81 degrees this past weekend) so there son't be as much accumulation.
> 
> The bibs have dried and are looking good. Thanks again for all your kind comments!!!! I love the photos you are all posting too. I have made the over the head type of bib too...really fun to make. The ones I have on-hand are in the "pink" family and since we won't know the sex of dear niece's baby, I figured I'd go for gender-neutral with some sports thrown in
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 80° here today.

sam



Spider said:


> It is crazy,here in Minnesota. We are only 29 degrees right now. The Gov is suppose to come and fish our lake and they were still on the lake Monday with four wheelers ice fishing. Good luck. The river which runs into the lake is half ice. When you guys were 81 we barely made it to 65 because of all the snow we still have in our yards. Oh well still good knitting weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - i would make the sleeves as long as the body - including the cuff - you can always push it up a little but it will only stretch so far.

sam



gottastch said:


> I think I'm going to saute them (they are thin) with onions and then make gravy with the drippings. A baked potato or mashed with green beans in chicken stock in the pressure cooker and dinner will be done - yum, yum!
> 
> I heard about the Governor's opening fishing trip to your area. Sounds like he is going to fish in some stream that runs into or out of your lake...isn't this crazy? It is sleeting here, near Minneapolis, right now...I'm right on the edge of the rain/snow line. My hometown (about 40 miles to the west of me) has 1" of snow on the ground already - ugh!
> 
> I'm having trouble with the little "Team Sweater" I'm making...measurements appear to be wrong for front (2 inches?) and the sleeves (4 1/2 inches?). I made the front to match the back and from my measurements, it appears to be about a 1 year old size. I'm thinking I need to make the sleeves 9 or 10" long...anyone have any thoughts on this? There is no sleeve shaping...easy sweater with a "boxy" fit so I'm hoping what I'm doing will work. I guess I will see what the sleeves look like in relation to the body and go from there...fun, fun, fun


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> purl2diva - is that an afghan you knit in your avatar?
> 
> sam


It is a long scarf/wrap called the Modern Quilt Wrap. It can be found on Ravelry. It is a series of mitered squares and was fun to make--though lots of ends to finish off. It is made of mohair and is light and airy but very warm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

`¡£¢&#8734;§¶ªº&#8800;
&#8721;´®¥¨ø&#960;«åß&#8706;©&#729;&#8710;&#730;¬æ&#937;&#8776;ç&#8730;&#8747;µ&#8804;&#8805;÷
ä

OK, the top line is what I get with alt plus going from left to right on the number line. I have a Mac.

2nd line is what I get going from Left to right on the letters starting at the top L with Q and working across

Umlaut I got with alt u then typed an a and it went into the spot with the umlaut.

Wonder why I'm on here and not knitting? I can't find my pattern that has my rows marked as to where I am. Now I have to switch gears and start searching or just start and try and figure out what row I am in. :shock: :shock: :shock: Those lines sort of express how I am feeling. :?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

extra soothing positive energy coming your way spider - all will be well.

sam



Spider said:


> Having two days of some very low feelings, had been doing so well and now all my worries and anxiety is back. Don't know what I would do without this site to follow. Thank you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> extra soothing positive energy coming your way spider - all will be well.
> 
> sam


Spider, wish you were here and we could sit outside and smell the magnolias and drink a cuppa' your favorite.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you shelty lover - i never saw the movie - read the book though.

sam



shelty lover said:


> Sam I think the movie was called the Stepford wives.
> 
> Shelty lover


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - and colorful purl2diva - bet you get compliments when you wear it.

sam



purl2diva said:


> It is a long scarf/wrap called the Modern Quilt Wrap. It can be found on Ravelry. It is a series of mitered squares and was fun to make--though lots of ends to finish off. It is made of mohair and is light and airy but very warm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you soothing calming energy daralene - breathe in through your nose and out through pursed lips - four or five in a row helps a lot - do them slowly.

sam



Angora1 said:


> `¡£¢∞§¶ªº≠
> ∑´®¥¨øπ«åß∂©˙∆˚¬æΩ≈ç√∫µ≤≥÷
> ä
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my, it has been so long since I have been on the forum, let alone the KTP. I never finished last week and now we are on page 69 and over half way through this week. I hope everyone is doing ok. I am fine, but a little stressed out. Being out at my Dad's for 2 weeks really took it out of me. I can't seem to relax or focus - pretty much look like a chicken with her head cut off the last few days. I'm not even going to guess when I will be back on, but I think of all of you often- health, happiness, and lots of yarning to all of you!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you soothing calming energy daralene - breathe in through your nose and out through pursed lips - four or five in a row helps a lot - do them slowly.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. Think I will go through some of the stacks of papers that got hidden away when the company was coming. LOL Got to most things, but those stacks....they got hidden away. Maybe it got into one of those trying to escape.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I found the pAttern inside a Fingerlakes Wine Tour magazine. Think that is a hint that this Traveling Vine wants to do some traveling and wine tasting. Now the only problem is the computer won't type so I'm on the phone. So funny. Get one thing solved and another pops up. So happy I found it And the row sheet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ sending you big hugs. You've had your life turned upside down for so long now. Sure is understandable. You need some down time and YOU time. Big hugs and glad to hear from you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> Sam I think the movie was called the Stepford wives.
> 
> Shelty lover


That's it Shelty lover :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:



> it's 80° here today.
> 
> sam


We have a beautiful day here in Philly too. Loving it, my kind of weather. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my, it has been so long since I have been on the forum, let alone the KTP. I never finished last week and now we are on page 69 and over half way through this week. I hope everyone is doing ok. I am fine, but a little stressed out. Being out at my Dad's for 2 weeks really took it out of me. I can't seem to relax or focus - pretty much look like a chicken with her head cut off the last few days. I'm not even going to guess when I will be back on, but I think of all of you often- health, happiness, and lots of yarning to all of you!!! luv-AZ


Glad your back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got this in my email today - it's an article listing the top ten foods highest in iron and some interesting side facts. you might want to check this out.

sam

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/food-sources-of-iron.php


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing energy coming your way azsticks - don't forget to breathe - slow and deep.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my, it has been so long since I have been on the forum, let alone the KTP. I never finished last week and now we are on page 69 and over half way through this week. I hope everyone is doing ok. I am fine, but a little stressed out. Being out at my Dad's for 2 weeks really took it out of me. I can't seem to relax or focus - pretty much look like a chicken with her head cut off the last few days. I'm not even going to guess when I will be back on, but I think of all of you often- health, happiness, and lots of yarning to all of you!!! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and for you spam lovers.

sam

http://www.cupcakeproject.com:80/2012/06/homemade-spam-recipe.html#Xud17ii1pw7bX8JK.99


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ONe of Grant's friend's fiance has just had a baby boy. They had to give her a C section because the baby was in distress. She was only 26 weeks along. I have been told the baby is healthy weighing in at 3 pounds. They will have to send him to Syracuse, the hospital here isn't qualified to handle ones that tiny.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I finished my Wingspan Cowl. It's too small to be called a scarf lol, but it fits nicely as a cowl. I used a cast on of 45 stitches. I have more of the same yarn in different colors so I think the next one is going to be 60 stitches. Yarn is Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay (worsted weight).

Sam and Shirley, I can't thank you enough for the fabulous workshop!

Gigi


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i got this in my email today - it's an article listing the top ten foods highest in iron and some interesting side facts. you might want to check this out.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/food-sources-of-iron.php


Thanks Sam!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> `¡£¢∞§¶ªº≠
> ∑´®¥¨øπ«åß∂©˙∆˚¬æΩ≈ç√∫µ≤≥÷
> ä
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I hope you find your pattern soon. I did a similar thing today I packed up my knitting to go hang out with Grant and Seth, left the pattern on the table at home.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> ONe of Grant's friend's fiance has just had a baby boy. They had to give her a C section because the baby was in distress. She was only 26 weeks along. I have been told the baby is healthy weighing in at 3 pounds. They will have to send him to Syracuse, the hospital here isn't qualified to handle ones that tiny.


Sending prayers for mom n baby.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan Cowl. It's too small to be called a scarf lol, but it fits nicely as a cowl. I used a cast on of 45 stitches. I have more of the same yarn in different colors so I think the next one is going to be 60 stitches. Yarn is Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay (worsted weight).
> 
> Sam and Shirley, I can't thank you enough for the fabulous workshop!
> 
> Gigi


Nice job Gigi, love the colors


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan Cowl. It's too small to be called a scarf lol, but it fits nicely as a cowl. I used a cast on of 45 stitches. I have more of the same yarn in different colors so I think the next one is going to be 60 stitches. Yarn is Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay (worsted weight).
> 
> Sam and Shirley, I can't thank you enough for the fabulous workshop!
> 
> Gigi


Lovely colours, I like the picot on the edge.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my, it has been so long since I have been on the forum, let alone the KTP. I never finished last week and now we are on page 69 and over half way through this week. I hope everyone is doing ok. I am fine, but a little stressed out. Being out at my Dad's for 2 weeks really took it out of me. I can't seem to relax or focus - pretty much look like a chicken with her head cut off the last few days. I'm not even going to guess when I will be back on, but I think of all of you often- health, happiness, and lots of yarning to all of you!!! luv-AZ


AZ relax and destress, deep breathes and a glass of wine! Prayers that you will be feeling like your old self in time!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sending prayers for mom n baby.


Thank you. Hope you are feeling well today.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like you got a lot accomplished wit the beehives, a friend coming over, willow cuttings (pussy willows or the large weeping willows?)and a birthday party. Two years old. What a precious time of discovery. Still small but entering a whole new time of life. Hope they can help you when you meet with your consultant.


Thanks Angora, Lurker and all myKTP pals. The breathing test was very gentle and the technician so kind. I got home feeling washed out so I took Tuesday very easy and much of today the same. Feeling well improved. I've been without e mail since late Monday so I have oodles of pages to read. (I expect i have your sympathy, Gwennie). I'll be back soon. My love and prayers to you my dears. Over 2 days without KTP! Not a good idea.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope the tests went well, Valerie, although, in this context, I am not sure what 'well' would be. That they can get to the bottom of your problems and offer good treatment, I suppose!
> 
> I am curious about your willow cuttings. We are in the opposite position: we have two mature willow trees in the garden which grow all too well. Both predate the building of our house (mid-70s). One is less than 2 metres from the house: that was pollarded a few years back, as the branches were in danger of damaging the roof. The other is at the bottom of the garden, a beautiful tree that forms part of the skyline of the village, but we have reluctantly had to take the decision to have the crown drastically reduced. We were getting complaints from neighbours (nice neighbours, whom we did not wish to antagonise) and were ourselves finding that the loss of light and the amount of debris - catkins, leaves, twigs and small branches - was more than we could cope with, so we felt we had little alternative but to get the work done. A friend in the village did a similar thing a little over a year ago, using the same people, and her tree has now grown back into an attractive shape, so I am not as despondent as I might otherwise have been.


The willow cuttings are from a good male tree owned by a friend and they have been planted along the crest of the rising ground that comprised part of the meadow I rent in Ballyhalbert. They are far removed from any dwelling ssand as the site is exposed, I don't expect all will grow. You did the right thing in removing the crown, which should grow again and that you should be able to restrict a bit so that you keep it in the skyline but no so that it gets too big. The fields around the village are almost devoid of trees althohgh there were more in the 1960s. I hope to get some back as shelter breaks and as sources`of early pollen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my, it has been so long since I have been on the forum, let alone the KTP. I never finished last week and now we are on page 69 and over half way through this week. I hope everyone is doing ok. I am fine, but a little stressed out. Being out at my Dad's for 2 weeks really took it out of me. I can't seem to relax or focus - pretty much look like a chicken with her head cut off the last few days. I'm not even going to guess when I will be back on, but I think of all of you often- health, happiness, and lots of yarning to all of you!!! luv-AZ


Good to hear from you and I hope you're feeling more like yourself soon. Try to relax and take some time just for you - after all the stress of looking after your dad you deserve it. Be good to yourself!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thanks Angora, Lurker and all myKTP pals. The breathing test was very gentle and the technician so kind. I got home feeling washed out so I took Tuesday very easy and much of today the same. Feeling well improved. I've been without e mail since late Monday so I have oodles of pages to read. (I expect i have your sympathy, Gwennie). I'll be back soon. My love and prayers to you my dears. Over 2 days without KTP! Not a good idea.


Glad it all went well, Valerie. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan Cowl. It's too small to be called a scarf lol, but it fits nicely as a cowl. I used a cast on of 45 stitches. I have more of the same yarn in different colors so I think the next one is going to be 60 stitches. Yarn is Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay (worsted weight).
> 
> Sam and Shirley, I can't thank you enough for the fabulous workshop!
> 
> Gigi


Beautiful, love the colors. Everyone of them looks different and that is cool.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Please let me know what you think, they are one of our favorites.


I will indeed. I got the oats and then discovered that my KP recipe file is on the desktop of my other computer that developed a fault about 2 hrs before this one!! Astonishing as both computers are well behaved! I want to discover if I can use a soya spread as a butter substitute as one of my grandsons is dairy and egg intolerant. I'll keep you informed about the results of the culinary experiments.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I will indeed. I got the oats and then discovered that my KP recipe file is on the desktop of my other computer that developed a fault about 2 hrs before this one!! Astonishing as both computers are well behaved! I want to discover if I can use a soya spread as a butter substitute as one of my grandsons is dairy and egg intolerant. I'll keep you informed about the results of the culinary experiments.


I know that margarine can be used, im not sure about soya. I am egg intolerant also, no probs with dairy though.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> Likewise.
> I hope your specialist can ease the problems, and that you don't have to put up with feeling 'crook' as our down under friends would say. DH has mild asthma, and it is so distressing to not be able to breathe properly. Luckily I am free of this problem, touch wood. Wishing you better health very soon, Lin


Thank oyu so much TNS and SugarSugar. I've late-onset asthma and it is difficult to maintain control. I'm blessed by having a good consultant who makes useful recommendations and keeps me informed. Some days are miserable but I;ve developed various ways of coping and being retired makes such a difference. Hope to have the tests results and recommendations soon. I'll let you know. Affectionately.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank oyu so much TNS and SugarSugar. I've late-onset asthma and it is difficult to maintain control. I'm blessed by having a good consultant who makes useful recommendations and keeps me informed. Some days are miserable but I;ve developed various ways of coping and being retired makes such a difference. Hope to have the tests results and recommendations soon. I'll let you know. Affectionately.


Shirley here - I know as I was diagnosed with lung problems (COPD) for 5 years ago (emphysema) and so I understand how exhausting it is. I hope these Chickadees (not sure whether you have chickadees there, but they are happy chirpy little birds and so much a part of this area of the world). enjoy, and take it easy.

Those lung function tests are so tiring - so rest and knit or read. thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself and take don't take on too much for awhile.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here - I know as I was diagnosed with lung problems (COPD) for 5 years ago 9 (emphysema) and so I understand how exhausting it is. I hope these Chickadees (not sure whether you have chickadees there, but they are happy chirpy little birds and so much a part of this area of the world). enjoy, and take it easy.
> 
> Those lung function tests are so tiring - so rest and knit or read. thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself and take don't take on too much for awhile.


Oh Designer! Chickadees! I am uplifted by your kindness in sending this image so that I and all the other KTP family members may enjoy them and your exquisite work. Profound thanks and for your understanding. I've heard of the little birds but we don't have them as part of our native bird suite. And I've heard 'chickadee' used as a term of affection. So may I accept this gift of kindness in all its meanings. With great affection.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh Designer! Chickadees! I am uplifted by your kindness in sending this image so that I and all the other KTP family members may enjoy them and your exquisite work. Profound thanks and for your understanding. I've heard of the little birds but we don't have them as part of our native bird suite. And I've heard 'chickadee' used as a term of affection. So may I accept this gift of kindness in all its meanings. With great affection.


You are very welcome. We had an acreage up until 6 years ago and we had so many and their song was 'chickadee - dee -dee
I used to go out in the morning and call the above and within a few minutes they were right at our feeder and others were 'talking to me ' one of my favorite birds. Reminds me of the quiet cottage in the forest. Glad you like them. They are active, and saucy and such sweet little birds. I did a lot of them in my work. Shirley


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank oyu so much TNS and SugarSugar. I've late-onset asthma and it is difficult to maintain control. I'm blessed by having a good consultant who makes useful recommendations and keeps me informed. Some days are miserable but I;ve developed various ways of coping and being retired makes such a difference. Hope to have the tests results and recommendations soon. I'll let you know. Affectionately.


Here is hoping you get news!!!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here - I know as I was diagnosed with lung problems (COPD) for 5 years ago (emphysema) and so I understand how exhausting it is. I hope these Chickadees (not sure whether you have chickadees there, but they are happy chirpy little birds and so much a part of this area of the world). enjoy, and take it easy.
> 
> Those lung function tests are so tiring - so rest and knit or read. thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself and take don't take on too much for awhile.


Chickadees are my favorite birds and we have so many around here and I can sit for hours and watch them. Thanks you so much for posting them, I wish I lived near you and could just come and sit and look at your work. You are so truly gifted and such a kind thoughtful woman.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - i did - but really - that bust line with that waist - wonder where that artists mind was.
> 
> sam
> 
> the forerunner of - i want to say the stratford women but that is not right - the book where the women are all made into robots - supposedly.


I remember that movie...it was pretty good. I Stratford women is correct or something like that. Barbie dolll syndrome. LOL I know...I'm just jealous cause I've never looked like that! Used to be a lot smaller but not with a barbie waist.....EDIT: just read Shelty Lover post...Stepford wives is it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my, it has been so long since I have been on the forum, let alone the KTP. I never finished last week and now we are on page 69 and over half way through this week. I hope everyone is doing ok. I am fine, but a little stressed out. Being out at my Dad's for 2 weeks really took it out of me. I can't seem to relax or focus - pretty much look like a chicken with her head cut off the last few days. I'm not even going to guess when I will be back on, but I think of all of you often- health, happiness, and lots of yarning to all of you!!! luv-AZ


You have been missed AZ. Having been gone for 2 weeks anyone would be feeling a bit out of kilter. Sending you calming thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan Cowl. It's too small to be called a scarf lol, but it fits nicely as a cowl. I used a cast on of 45 stitches. I have more of the same yarn in different colors so I think the next one is going to be 60 stitches. Yarn is Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay (worsted weight).
> 
> Sam and Shirley, I can't thank you enough for the fabulous workshop!
> 
> Gigi


Very pretty Bobglory. I love the edge you put on it. Is it a crochet stitch or what?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thanks Angora, Lurker and all myKTP pals. The breathing test was very gentle and the technician so kind. I got home feeling washed out so I took Tuesday very easy and much of today the same. Feeling well improved. I've been without e mail since late Monday so I have oodles of pages to read. (I expect i have your sympathy, Gwennie). I'll be back soon. My love and prayers to you my dears. Over 2 days without KTP! Not a good idea.


That you do Valerie. You have been in my prayers that the tests go well. When will you get your results?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> ONe of Grant's friend's fiance has just had a baby boy. They had to give her a C section because the baby was in distress. She was only 26 weeks along. I have been told the baby is healthy weighing in at 3 pounds. They will have to send him to Syracuse, the hospital here isn't qualified to handle ones that tiny.


My prayers go out to them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here - I know as I was diagnosed with lung problems (COPD) for 5 years ago (emphysema) and so I understand how exhausting it is. I hope these Chickadees (not sure whether you have chickadees there, but they are happy chirpy little birds and so much a part of this area of the world). enjoy, and take it easy.
> 
> Those lung function tests are so tiring - so rest and knit or read. thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself and take don't take on too much for awhile.


OMG that is so real, I feel like I can reach out and touch the birds. WOW


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here - I know as I was diagnosed with lung problems (COPD) for 5 years ago (emphysema) and so I understand how exhausting it is. I hope these Chickadees (not sure whether you have chickadees there, but they are happy chirpy little birds and so much a part of this area of the world). enjoy, and take it easy.
> 
> Those lung function tests are so tiring - so rest and knit or read. thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself and take don't take on too much for awhile.


That is absolutely stunning! I get such a peaceful feeling when I look at your thread painting. So beautiful.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gwen, I started the class, so far so good. Just starting.lol lol


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very pretty Bobglory. I love the edge you put on it. Is it a crochet stitch or what?


I knit an extra row at the end to put me on the right side and then did a picot castoff. The side and bottom edges I just left as they were.

In truth, I don't know that there is an actual "right side" with the pattern, but I did find I favored one side over the other.

Gigi


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.

A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.

Please, remember them when you pray. That has to be a very long and rough road to walk. Since she has shared it with me, and I'm so very far away, I doubt that she has too much support very close to her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> My prayers go out to them.


Thank you. He looks pretty good for being so tiny. Grant sent a picture of him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


Healing thoughts being sent her way. That is very hard to reach out and talk about, even harder when you know the person. My thoughts are with her. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Caren. 

''Where two or more are gathered in My name'' can only be of help to her and the family as they work through this agonizing time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers coming for all those affected by this act of aggression.



jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

My prayers have gone out already. How awful and such a terrible time. Prayers and strength for you to be there for them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Grannypeg and Spider.

I knew that I could count on you all for her and her family. 

God's blessings on you all, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


Prayers to the girl and her family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent! Be sure you leave a marker where you initially have put your traveling marker. The pattern, IMHO, was not clear about doing that and when I finished my first triangle and the directions said to knit back to where your marker was I didn't have a marker and had to start over. Anyway, anyway, leave a marker at the beginning of where you start every new triangle. Sam is great at help on this and if you can't reach him feel free to contact me. You can even Skype me; my skype ID is gwensettle. I'm almost always available. 



Patches39 said:


> Gwen, I started the class, so far so good. Just starting.lol lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I knit an extra row at the end to put me on the right side and then did a picot castoff. The side and bottom edges I just left as they were.
> 
> In truth, I don't know that there is an actual "right side" with the pattern, but I did find I favored one side over the other.
> 
> Gigi


Well it is very pretty. I may have to try to do the same; never done a picot cast off but do have a book with many different types and can always google it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


Of course! How horrible for the woman. No names needed; God knows the need.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> ONe of Grant's friend's fiance has just had a baby boy. They had to give her a C section because the baby was in distress. She was only 26 weeks along. I have been told the baby is healthy weighing in at 3 pounds. They will have to send him to Syracuse, the hospital here isn't qualified to handle ones that tiny.


Hope all will be ok with the precious wee one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan Cowl. It's too small to be called a scarf lol, but it fits nicely as a cowl. I used a cast on of 45 stitches. I have more of the same yarn in different colors so I think the next one is going to be 60 stitches. Yarn is Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay (worsted weight).
> 
> Sam and Shirley, I can't thank you enough for the fabulous workshop!
> 
> Gigi


Beautiful. Love the way the yarn moves from one color to another and the colors are so lovely.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ Sticks. We miss you. I have not been on KP this week either. We are in Greer and it's nice and cool here. No wifi but I am able to get online on my cell phone just hard to read because everything is so small. We saw the Milky Way last night! Such a treat. Because we are staying in a cabin on a ranch it is so dark at night no lights and no moon until after midnight so the Milky Way is just so brilliant. Such a treat.

I'm glad you are back home and that your Dad did well with his treatments. Did DH keep up with your chores while u were gone? Bet he is happy you are home.

I=Gweniepooh]You have been missed AZ. Having been gone for 2 weeks anyone would be feeling a bit out of kilter. Sending you calming thoughts.[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've missed so much, but practically impossible to get caught up and remember everything!
I know I missed some birthdays, so Happy Birthday to all those that are celebrating another year!
Prayers for the young girl and her family. I hope that she will recover and the assailant receives adequate punishment.
Finished my Wingspan and will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


Prayers go up as we speak,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear, I hope you find your pattern soon. I did a similar thing today I packed up my knitting to go hang out with Grant and Seth, left the pattern on the table at home.


Found my pattern. Inside my Fingerlakes wine magazine. Perhaps you saw that post already.

Too bad about leaving your pattern at home. :-(

On the other hand, DH fixed the keyboard for me so I am back on the computer. Apparently there is a button that has to be pressed after changing the batteries, which I had done and I didn't realize it. Yay for DH. My Hero!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers and good thoughts their way Joy, and your way as well.

Gigi


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Thanks Angora, Lurker and all myKTP pals. The breathing test was very gentle and the technician so kind. I got home feeling washed out so I took Tuesday very easy and much of today the same. Feeling well improved. I've been without e mail since late Monday so I have oodles of pages to read. (I expect i have your sympathy, Gwennie). I'll be back soon. My love and prayers to you my dears. Over 2 days without KTP! Not a good idea.


Glad the technician was gentle and kind. That always makes things easier than when being pushed too hard. ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be up quite late again tonight. DD is going straight from work to babysit and won't be home until 12 or 1 a.m. I know she likes it when someone waits up for her when coming in so late so I do it. I fell asleep here in my recliner just a bit ago. I'm about to watch the last of a series about Australia the first 4 billion years: Strange Creatures. Have missed some of the series but it is really fascinating so I'll sit, knit, and watch. Will check back in later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank oyu so much TNS and SugarSugar. I've late-onset asthma and it is difficult to maintain control. I'm blessed by having a good consultant who makes useful recommendations and keeps me informed. Some days are miserable but I;ve developed various ways of coping and being retired makes such a difference. Hope to have the tests results and recommendations soon. I'll let you know. Affectionately.


Yes, very important to keep asthma under control!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent! Be sure you leave a marker where you initially have put your traveling marker. The pattern, IMHO, was not clear about doing that and when I finished my first triangle and the directions said to knit back to where your marker was I didn't have a marker and had to start over. Anyway, anyway, leave a marker at the beginning of where you start every new triangle. Sam is great at help on this and if you can't reach him feel free to contact me. You can even Skype me; my skype ID is gwensettle. I'm almost always available.


OK. Have started thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be up quite late again tonight. DD is going straight from work to babysit and won't be home until 12 or 1 a.m. I know she likes it when someone waits up for her when coming in so late so I do it. I fell asleep here in my recliner just a bit ago. I'm about to watch the last of a series about Australia the first 4 billion years: Strange Creatures. Have missed some of the series but it is really fascinating so I'll sit, knit, and watch. Will check back in later.


I always waited up for my DD, even when she got older. I still ask her to text me when she is home safe now that she has her own apartment. I was the only parent that did it. But my mom did it, and so I do too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here - I know as I was diagnosed with lung problems (COPD) for 5 years ago (emphysema) and so I understand how exhausting it is. I hope these Chickadees (not sure whether you have chickadees there, but they are happy chirpy little birds and so much a part of this area of the world). enjoy, and take it easy.
> 
> Those lung function tests are so tiring - so rest and knit or read. thoughts are with you. Take care of yourself and take don't take on too much for awhile.


Love it Shirley. Another beauty!!!! Bravo :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


How awful. So sorry to hear of this violence and know the whole family is traumatized. One never gets over something like this but it is possible to turn life around so the rapist no longer has control over their life, but this takes time and for now healing needs to take place. For now just important for her to get lots of love and counseling after medical treatment. How my heart goes out to this young girl. I'm trying to say things too quickly as DH needs the computer. Will pray for her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers winging their way.



jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

3 lbs is pretty good for that # of weeks....continued good health and growth..sending prayers



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. He looks pretty good for being so tiny. Grant sent a picture of him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We do that too - even now when the kids are travelling, they let us know when they've reached their destination.....they ask that we do the same when we're travelling. Always nice to know someone is thinking of you and caring about your safety.



pammie1234 said:


> I always waited up for my DD, even when she got older. I still ask her to text me when she is home safe now that she has her own apartment. I was the only parent that did it. But my mom did it, and so I do too!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers Ohio Joy for your friend's daughter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful. Love the way the yarn moves from one color to another and the colors are so lovely.


Grant has just picked up Seth. He said mum is doing fine, doctor says she is looking better now than when she arrived. 
Baby is in Syracuse already and doing good. He has a good grip according to the doctors, that is good.

I didn't mind not knitting it gave me time to hang with SEth.

When I first changed the batteries in my key board I didn't know it had to be turned back on either. The grandson told me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 3 lbs is pretty good for that # of weeks....continued good health and growth..sending prayers


Yes it sure is. I can hardly wait to get to see him. I have seen a picture but it just isn't the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I remember seeing pictures of a womn whose husband so admired the look of women who were corsetted into a 13'' waist back about 150 years ago so she wore some contraption he contrived in order to conform to his view of a perfect woman's waist size. She looked as deformed as this picture of the shrug.
> 
> Ohio Joy


In the Little House on the Praire books Pa could put his hands rounds Mas waist when they got married- just hope he had huge hands, I sure wouldn't have wanted my waist that squashed at any time, let alone now.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone have memories of seeing the Milky Way?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I found the pAttern inside a Fingerlakes Wine Tour magazine. Think that is a hint that this Traveling Vine wants to do some traveling and wine tasting. Now the only problem is the computer won't type so I'm on the phone. So funny. Get one thing solved and another pops up. So happy I found it And the row sheet.


But now that you have found the pattern maybe the computer is telling you to go and knit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my, it has been so long since I have been on the forum, let alone the KTP. I never finished last week and now we are on page 69 and over half way through this week. I hope everyone is doing ok. I am fine, but a little stressed out. Being out at my Dad's for 2 weeks really took it out of me. I can't seem to relax or focus - pretty much look like a chicken with her head cut off the last few days. I'm not even going to guess when I will be back on, but I think of all of you often- health, happiness, and lots of yarning to all of you!!! luv-AZ


Sounds like you need to set aside some time to just relax and be extra kind to yourself for a while.
Hope you can settle down soon and get back here when you feel ready.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> ONe of Grant's friend's fiance has just had a baby boy. They had to give her a C section because the baby was in distress. She was only 26 weeks along. I have been told the baby is healthy weighing in at 3 pounds. They will have to send him to Syracuse, the hospital here isn't qualified to handle ones that tiny.


Woops- sent it without even writing anything in it. 
Prayer going up for the little boy- not a bad weight I think for only 26 weeks. But still a long haul ahead for them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> ONe of Grant's friend's fiance has just had a baby boy. They had to give her a C section because the baby was in distress. She was only 26 weeks along. I have been told the baby is healthy weighing in at 3 pounds. They will have to send him to Syracuse, the hospital here isn't qualified to handle ones that tiny.


Best wishes for the baby and the parents.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan Cowl. It's too small to be called a scarf lol, but it fits nicely as a cowl. I used a cast on of 45 stitches. I have more of the same yarn in different colors so I think the next one is going to be 60 stitches. Yarn is Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay (worsted weight).
> 
> Sam and Shirley, I can't thank you enough for the fabulous workshop!
> 
> Gigi


I used Caron yarn on my first with the suggested 45 sts and it is that small too. What bind off did you use? The top edge looks very nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thanks Angora, Lurker and all myKTP pals. The breathing test was very gentle and the technician so kind. I got home feeling washed out so I took Tuesday very easy and much of today the same. Feeling well improved. I've been without e mail since late Monday so I have oodles of pages to read. (I expect i have your sympathy, Gwennie). I'll be back soon. My love and prayers to you my dears. Over 2 days without KTP! Not a good idea.


Hope your lungs were bad enough during the test for the consulatnt to get an accurate idea of what your chest is really like. And now it can right itself again for you!

And as you (plural) can tell I'm still online!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bobglory - i really like the color and how it changes - have fun wearing it.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I finished my Wingspan Cowl. It's too small to be called a scarf lol, but it fits nicely as a cowl. I used a cast on of 45 stitches. I have more of the same yarn in different colors so I think the next one is going to be 60 stitches. Yarn is Lion Brand Amazing in Glacier Bay (worsted weight).
> 
> Sam and Shirley, I can't thank you enough for the fabulous workshop!
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Prayers Ohio Joy for your friend's daughter.


Ditto.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


Prayers going up. Somehow it seems so much worse when it is someone known to her- and how hard will it be for the rest of workers to deal with. It is something we still like to avoid talking about and when both people are known to those around you it just complicates things so much more. So hard to see what prompts men to act this way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to the baby and the mother.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> ONe of Grant's friend's fiance has just had a baby boy. They had to give her a C section because the baby was in distress. She was only 26 weeks along. I have been told the baby is healthy weighing in at 3 pounds. They will have to send him to Syracuse, the hospital here isn't qualified to handle ones that tiny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Grant has just picked up Seth. He said mum is doing fine, doctor says she is looking better now than when she arrived.
> Baby is in Syracuse already and doing good. He has a good grip according to the doctors, that is good.
> 
> I didn't mind not knitting it gave me time to hang with SEth.
> ...


So glad to hear this news of Mom, and baby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be up quite late again tonight. DD is going straight from work to babysit and won't be home until 12 or 1 a.m. I know she likes it when someone waits up for her when coming in so late so I do it. I fell asleep here in my recliner just a bit ago. I'm about to watch the last of a series about Australia the first 4 billion years: Strange Creatures. Have missed some of the series but it is really fascinating so I'll sit, knit, and watch. Will check back in later.


You'll more than I do about it then!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news ptofvalerie - sending you healing energy to you soon yourself again.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Thanks Angora, Lurker and all myKTP pals. The breathing test was very gentle and the technician so kind. I got home feeling washed out so I took Tuesday very easy and much of today the same. Feeling well improved. I've been without e mail since late Monday so I have oodles of pages to read. (I expect i have your sympathy, Gwennie). I'll be back soon. My love and prayers to you my dears. Over 2 days without KTP! Not a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone have memories of seeing the Milky Way?


Dear Heart, down here, it is quite a usual sight, although it is better away from a conurbation, like ours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm - how did you know it was a male tree? i didn't know willow trees were male or female - thoought they were just trees.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> The willow cuttings are from a good male tree owned by a friend and they have been planted along the crest of the rising ground that comprised part of the meadow I rent in Ballyhalbert. They are far removed from any dwelling ssand as the site is exposed, I don't expect all will grow. You did the right thing in removing the crown, which should grow again and that you should be able to restrict a bit so that you keep it in the skyline but no so that it gets too big. The fields around the village are almost devoid of trees althohgh there were more in the 1960s. I hope to get some back as shelter breaks and as sources`of early pollen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone have memories of seeing the Milky Way?


Down here we see it most of the time- but when we were in Kangaroo Island a few weeks ago it was wonderful to see it. Vicky and I stood outside for quite a while just looking at the lovely stars and how much clearer they were than in the city. They are so many stars that they almost look like clouds. Now this is where I would like to be able to use workds to describe something- I know what I am trying to say, but can't think of the words for it. If I come up with a way I will try later. But almost finished here and going out in about 15 minutes to have lunch with Maryanne.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a good day. I'm happy learning new things always get me going. Sending prayers to all that are hurting in some way, asking for peace and comfort laced with love and mercy. Until tomorrow. :-D


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for all the prayers lifting up for my friend and her family.

You've made my burden for her somewhat easier to carry. Thank you again for being the strong and steadfast friends that you are.

Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is evening of Wed. 6:48. The sun is headed down at the horizon. The early morning was overcast and foggy, but became quite warm around 2Pm. I awoke with severe pain in my rt leg and foot particularly. Can't put wt on it just as before. No injury so I guess just another round of fibro. I remained at home as walking was impossible, went back to bed after taking meds and got up around 11am. Reading, jigsaws and some filing done. My house is a tornado with everything I lay down or drop. Had hoped to go to tai chi today. I hope it does not last like last time. I love Bobglory's cowl and may try that as my experiment into short rows. I use cowls with almost every neck line. I have to keep reminding myself that we still have June gloom to go through before summer is official.
The temp actually gets fairly warm, but I continue layering clothes to keep warm particularly in the Am. I love the chickadees as well as most of the other paintings you have posted, Shirly. I am not sure how these are done. Are they painted or use liquid embordery or stitched. Done as you work or added later. I have painted for ten or so years but not recently and mostly on saw blades or wood. I did not retain any of my paintings- gave them all away as 
gifts. Like many iof you I have many WIP or Ufos as I get tired of working on one project. I am mostly knitting on Mondays and Thurs at the sr. ctr. now. I would dearly love to knit with someone or others, but there are no such groups around here within traveling distance. I must put ink in the printer in order to run off copies of the projects that I wish to do. Also need a 40 In circular needle for my sweater in size 6 or 7. Still haven't found my orchid yarn in the 80/20 wool. That really is my next project so I'll have to get on the internet to do some searching. I don't trust the color or ordering over the internet as there is so much variance between computers.
Knitpic is the only catalog that I receive. If there are some you prefer could you pm me the sites so I can request the catalogs. So long for now. Prayers for puplover. and others who are ill or depressed. Marianne: So good to hear that you remain vital and engaged. Marlark Marge.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening all,

Prayers for the young lady. Hope the guy gets what's coming to him. And a coworker! Sick SOB.

At 6 tonight, decided I would drive home. I was only 100 away. Of course, as soon as I did, they called me to get a load. Not happy that it picks up at 11:30 p.m. and only goes 90 miles but it is some money. This is not going to be a good week for work! And I had my mind set on going and spoiling the DGGS some. 

My DD1 called and she had him today while Momma was in class. Said he got all worked up and she couldn't calm him down. So she called Poppa (her husband) because for some strange reason Emmett calms down with him. But that didn't work either. Then she remembered that her DD had said that he likes Sesame Street so she put it on and he settled down. He's 5 months old. DD1 said that she bets the neighbors were wondering what was going on as windows were open for the nice weather. So funny! Told her to get him a DVD player and a SS dvd. 

Finished the main part of the bib but didn't have any white for the collar. Went to WalMart and all they had in white was a cone. But, it will get used so bought it. Also found some cute buttons on clearance. Went in for two things and spent $60. How does that happen? 

Almost time to drive over to the shipper's. You all take care and I will talk to you tomorrow. BTW, beautiful chickadees, Shirley. Very lifelike.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is evening of Wed. 6:48. The sun is headed down at the horizon. The early morning was overcast and foggy, but became quite warm around 2Pm. I awoke with severe pain in my rt leg and foot particularly. Can't put wt on it just as before. No injury so I guess just another round of fibro. I remained at home as walking was impossible, went back to bed after taking meds and got up around 11am. Reading, jigsaws and some filing done. My house is a tornado with everything I lay down or drop. Had hoped to go to tai chi today. I hope it does not last like last time. I love Bobglory's cowl and may try that as my experiment into short rows. I use cowls with almost every neck line. I have to keep reminding myself that we still have June gloom to go through before summer is official.
> The temp actually gets fairly warm, but I continue layering clothes to keep warm particularly in the Am. I love the chickadees as well as most of the other paintings you have posted, Shirly. I am not sure how these are done. Are they painted or use liquid embordery or stitched. Done as you work or added later. I have painted for ten or so years but not recently and mostly on saw blades or wood. I did not retain any of my paintings- gave them all away as
> gifts. Like many iof you I have many WIP or Ufos as I get tired of working on one project. I am mostly knitting on Mondays and Thurs at the sr. ctr. now. I would dearly love to knit with someone or others, but there are no such groups around here within traveling distance. I must put ink in the printer in order to run off copies of the projects that I wish to do. Also need a 40 In circular needle for my sweater in size 6 or 7. Still haven't found my orchid yarn in the 80/20 wool. That really is my next project so I'll have to get on the internet to do some searching. I don't trust the color or ordering over the internet as there is so much variance between computers.
> Knitpic is the only catalog that I receive. If there are some you prefer could you pm me the sites so I can request the catalogs. So long for now. Prayers for puplover. and others who are ill or depressed. Marianne: So good to hear that you remain vital and engaged. Marlark Marge.


They are quilted fabric wall hangings Marge - they are appliqued and thread painted and quilted. I often used my own dyed fabric. So much fun doing them. thanks for the kind words . Shirley


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I typed up a post, then looked for a picture , meanwhile I forgot to send the post! (unless it is floating around in cyber space somewhere. 

Pat and I are going to Banff in the Canadian rockies for the day tomorrow for a late celebration of our 58th anniversary. We always go up for our anniversary for at least a day. We are going to go up and drive around Banff and Lake Louise and stop at the Vermillion Lakes and sit and eat our lunch looking at Mt. Rundle, my favorite spot and favorite mountain in the whole world. I have been going there since I was a little girl and it gives me peace when I sit there and look at this absolutely wonderful place. 

I will think of you all. Pat and I need to get away together for the day. 

Here is a picture taken last year around this time. isn't it glorious?

It is only 90 minutes from us. We will stop at the local yarn-quilt shop in Canmore on our way back. see you tomorrow later in the day. 

Shirley


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> ONe of Grant's friend's fiance has just had a baby boy. They had to give her a C section because the baby was in distress. She was only 26 weeks along. I have been told the baby is healthy weighing in at 3 pounds. They will have to send him to Syracuse, the hospital here isn't qualified to handle ones that tiny.


Caren I am sending prayers for mom and baby.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers and precious memories for you tomorrow as you relive the joys of her life and pains of losing your daughter. Happy Birthday to you and know that you are still celebrating your special day together...just in different worlds...she's there with you in your heart. I'll be thinking of you and sending you birthday wishes throughout the day.



Marikayknits said:


> I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I always waited up for my DD, even when she got older. I still ask her to text me when she is home safe now that she has her own apartment. I was the only parent that did it. But my mom did it, and so I do too!


Sometimes it is the only time we get to visit too and she shares things with me that have happened during the day. She just got home by the way; the parent she was sitting for got off earlier than expected. DD has gone on to bed since she is babysitting for another family early tomorrow morning until around lunchtime. Funny, she is paid more babysitting than at her part time job. I remember getting 50 cent an hour and double after midnight. Thought I was making a killing when one family started paying me $1 an hour. Boy have time changed! But then again, good child care is worth it and DD does do an excellent job. Having 5 nieces & nephews taught her a lot!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> You'll more than I do about it then!


It was your pictures that inspired me to watch it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers and precious memories for you tomorrow as you relive the joys of her life and pains of losing your daughter. Happy Birthday to you and know that you are still celebrating your special day together...just in different worlds...she's there with you in your heart. I'll be thinking of you and sending you birthday wishes throughout the day.


Rookie you put that so beautifully; I was at a loss for how to say it and you did it so well. I concur with these sentiments and will be lifting you up in prayer Marikayknits.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sometimes it is the only time we get to visit too and she shares things with me that have happened during the day. She just got home by the way; the parent she was sitting for got off earlier than expected. DD has gone on to bed since she is babysitting for another family early tomorrow morning until around lunchtime. Funny, she is paid more babysitting than at her part time job. I remember getting 50 cent an hour and double after midnight. Thought I was making a killing when one family started paying me $1 an hour. Boy have time changed! But then again, good child care is worth it and DD does do an excellent job. Having 5 nieces & nephews taught her a lot!


How much do babysitters get paid an hour? I can hold that over DD when she has children so I can baby-sit!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


Prayers are on the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Grant has just picked up Seth. He said mum is doing fine, doctor says she is looking better now than when she arrived.
> Baby is in Syracuse already and doing good. He has a good grip according to the doctors, that is good.
> 
> I didn't mind not knitting it gave me time to hang with SEth.
> ...


Yes, that is a good sign that there is a good grip. It is risky being born early but I got to see so many of those preemies get healthy. Sadly, there were very sad times, but I was just amazed at the strength of these wee ones after they got older and invited their nurses from the NICU to their birthdays.

Glad the time for knitting wasn't missed, but when with loved ones, the time is valuable for visiting.

Grandsons, aren't they something. Now how old was this grandson that told you?? Not the one that has won my heart. He is so young.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> In the Little House on the Praire books Pa could put his hands rounds Mas waist when they got married- just hope he had huge hands, I sure wouldn't have wanted my waist that squashed at any time, let alone now.


That's why so many used to faint all the time and don't now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Marykayknits! I am a bit early but didn't want to miss your birthday. I am so glad you can once again celebrate your birthday. My thoughts are with you and my Prayers are that you have peace. 

Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone have memories of seeing the Milky Way?


Pontuf, yes, on top of a mountain in Hawaii. We got up about 3am and drove to the top to be up there above the clouds for the sunrise and the Milky Way was quite obvious. Such lovely memories you have reminded me of. Are you seeing them now??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> But now that you have found the pattern maybe the computer is telling you to go and knit!


Yes, you are so right. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got another section done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> It is evening of Wed. 6:48. The sun is headed down at the horizon. The early morning was overcast and foggy, but became quite warm around 2Pm. I awoke with severe pain in my rt leg and foot particularly. Can't put wt on it just as before. No injury so I guess just another round of fibro. I remained at home as walking was impossible, went back to bed after taking meds and got up around 11am. Reading, jigsaws and some filing done. My house is a tornado with everything I lay down or drop. Had hoped to go to tai chi today. I hope it does not last like last time. I love Bobglory's cowl and may try that as my experiment into short rows. I use cowls with almost every neck line. I have to keep reminding myself that we still have June gloom to go through before summer is official.
> The temp actually gets fairly warm, but I continue layering clothes to keep warm particularly in the Am. I love the chickadees as well as most of the other paintings you have posted, Shirly. I am not sure how these are done. Are they painted or use liquid embordery or stitched. Done as you work or added later. I have painted for ten or so years but not recently and mostly on saw blades or wood. I did not retain any of my paintings- gave them all away as
> gifts. Like many iof you I have many WIP or Ufos as I get tired of working on one project. I am mostly knitting on Mondays and Thurs at the sr. ctr. now. I would dearly love to knit with someone or others, but there are no such groups around here within traveling distance. I must put ink in the printer in order to run off copies of the projects that I wish to do. Also need a 40 In circular needle for my sweater in size 6 or 7. Still haven't found my orchid yarn in the 80/20 wool. That really is my next project so I'll have to get on the internet to do some searching. I don't trust the color or ordering over the internet as there is so much variance between computers.
> Knitpic is the only catalog that I receive. If there are some you prefer could you pm me the sites so I can request the catalogs. So long for now. Prayers for puplover. and others who are ill or depressed. Marianne: So good to hear that you remain vital and engaged. Marlark Marge.


Marge, wishing you a quick recovery from this siege. Too soon after the last one. After all the years you spent helping others it doesn't seem right that you suffer so. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Prayers for the young lady. Hope the guy gets what's coming to him. And a coworker! Sick SOB.
> 
> ...


Wise mother and grandmother you are with recommending the dvd player and Sesame Street dvd. :thumbup: :thumbup: That advice ended up saving the day.

Yes, I know that feeling of going into a store for one thing and coming out with way more. It's called the grocery store. Always have sticker shock. :shock:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh - i did - but really - that bust line with that waist - wonder where that artists mind was.
> 
> sam
> 
> the forerunner of - i want to say the stratford women but that is not right - the book where the women are all made into robots - supposedly.


Sam That is the Stepford wives, a really creepy movie. I also read the book. The remake of the movie was not as good!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


So glad your celebration was special. It was good that you let them celebrate your 70th, but yes, bittersweet. So many on KTP know this pain and grief. You are not alone. It is almost midnight so just a few more minutes till your birthday.

I know it will be a beautiful and sad day as you remember your precious daughter. Big Hugs to you dear and I would like to wish you a Special Happy Birthday with extra special memories of your daughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I typed up a post, then looked for a picture , meanwhile I forgot to send the post! (unless it is floating around in cyber space somewhere.
> 
> Pat and I are going to Banff in the Canadian rockies for the day tomorrow for a late celebration of our 58th anniversary. We always go up for our anniversary for at least a day. We are going to go up and drive around Banff and Lake Louise and stop at the Vermillion Lakes and sit and eat our lunch looking at Mt. Rundle, my favorite spot and favorite mountain in the whole world. I have been going there since I was a little girl and it gives me peace when I sit there and look at this absolutely wonderful place.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time Shirley. Just watched a documentary on the Hotels in that area and there are some wonderful ones. Some quite remote with no luxuries, but right up in the mountains and some on the lakes. All were wonderful. Amazing to live so close that you can just be there in 90 min. Incredibly beautiful. The first post I remember of yours was probably your anniversary post from this spot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Marykayknits! I am a bit early but didn't want to miss your birthday. I am so glad you can once again celebrate your birthday. My thoughts are with you and my Prayers are that you have peace.
> 
> Shirley


Another masterpiece. Beautiful Shirley.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - i am so sorry - prayers and healing energy for the woman - what a terrible thing to happen - senseless.

sam



jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keyboards have batteries?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Grant has just picked up Seth. He said mum is doing fine, doctor says she is looking better now than when she arrived.
> Baby is in Syracuse already and doing good. He has a good grip according to the doctors, that is good.
> 
> I didn't mind not knitting it gave me time to hang with SEth.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a number of times - it's hard to get your head around it - it is so huge and bright and to think it is 27,000 light years away and has a diameter about 100,000 ly, contains about 200-400 billion stars. one thing i did not know is that the earth is a part of the milky way - out on the edge.

i am not this smart - i looked it up.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Anyone have memories of seeing the Milky Way?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive carefully kathy - hopefully you will be here some weekend and we can meet and knit.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Prayers for the young lady. Hope the guy gets what's coming to him. And a coworker! Sick SOB.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing calming energy coming your way marikayknits - may memories of a happier time be with you tomorrow and i hope you have a lovely birthday day.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a lovely spot shirley - also looks very cold so dress warmly. i hope you and pat have a wonderful day - i will think of you tomorrow and it will make my day brighter.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I typed up a post, then looked for a picture , meanwhile I forgot to send the post! (unless it is floating around in cyber space somewhere.
> 
> Pat and I are going to Banff in the Canadian rockies for the day tomorrow for a late celebration of our 58th anniversary. We always go up for our anniversary for at least a day. We are going to go up and drive around Banff and Lake Louise and stop at the Vermillion Lakes and sit and eat our lunch looking at Mt. Rundle, my favorite spot and favorite mountain in the whole world. I have been going there since I was a little girl and it gives me peace when I sit there and look at this absolutely wonderful place.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never saw the movie - i have always thought the book was better than any movie could be - to kill a mockingbird imho was the only movie made that truly followed the book without changing anything.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> Sam That is the Stepford wives, a really creepy movie. I also read the book. The remake of the movie was not as good!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That you do Valerie. You have been in my prayers that the tests go well. When will you get your results?


I don't yet know as the consultant has to interpret the data. Shouldn't be long though. I'm up a bit on the early side as I woke and couldn't see the point of lying in bed. I'll spread the tasks over the course of the day. My early morning will begin with some knitting. I've finished the blue baby dress (will post a pic later) so I'm back to cushion 2 of 4, for the chairs in the garden room. Yet more very simple and very satisfying garter stitch. I've done so much garter stitch since Christmas and I've enjoyed doing these simple garments and household items so much. The current cushion is based on the simplest dishcloth pattern, knitted on the diagonal and in a variegated baby yarn in white, primrose yellow and spring green. That'll comprise the cushion back but with additional green on the front. So see you later!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


I will do exactly as you ask. Please tell your friend that prayers are offered for all the hurt and to bring healing. With respect and love.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> hmmm - how did you know it was a male tree? i didn't know willow trees were male or female - thoought they were just trees.
> 
> sam


Ah! Back to the botany then. Many trees in the temperate northern hemisphere are hermaphrodite, having both sexes either represented within each flower or with the two sexes in separate flowers on the same plant. There are, however, some genera that have their male and female flowers on separate plants and willow is a good example. The trees with the pollen-laden catkins are the male trees so if you see a lovely willow laden with puffy, pale yellow catkins then its a lad - not a lass! The male plants produce fresh pollen in the late winter, when fresh pollen is at a premium and beekeepers often plant willows close to hives to give the bees some fresh food early in the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


Have a lovely birthday tomorrow (well we are well into the 2nd over here). And have a positive time remembering your daughter- remembering all the great things about her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I typed up a post, then looked for a picture , meanwhile I forgot to send the post! (unless it is floating around in cyber space somewhere.
> 
> Pat and I are going to Banff in the Canadian rockies for the day tomorrow for a late celebration of our 58th anniversary. We always go up for our anniversary for at least a day. We are going to go up and drive around Banff and Lake Louise and stop at the Vermillion Lakes and sit and eat our lunch looking at Mt. Rundle, my favorite spot and favorite mountain in the whole world. I have been going there since I was a little girl and it gives me peace when I sit there and look at this absolutely wonderful place.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely day tomorrow Surley- it will be interesting to see aphoto fromt he same place if you go there tomorrow to compare this and last year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was your pictures that inspired me to watch it!


And how does what you are seeing fit with what I have posted? Funny seeing how things you do prompt others to
actions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> How much do babysitters get paid an hour? I can hold that over DD when she has children so I can baby-sit!


I'm not sure that Grandparents are classed as babysitters are there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That's why so many used to faint all the time and don't now.


Yes- and it was seen as a proof that we were the weaker sex. Fainting over nothing. Wonder what would happen if a generation of men were forced by society to wear tight constricting garments?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> keyboards have batteries?
> 
> sam


cordless ones do. 
Actually don't remember ever turning it off after changing them- wonder if I had. Come to think of it maybe that is why I so often end up yelling at it after I change them! Remember next time, maybe it will save me yelling at it. Except that I don't know how to tell when it is on or off- the light goes on for a while when you switch it on or off and then goes out. So that may not help much!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I will indeed. I got the oats and then discovered that my KP recipe file is on the desktop of my other computer that developed a fault about 2 hrs before this one!! Astonishing as both computers are well behaved! I want to discover if I can use a soya spread as a butter substitute as one of my grandsons is dairy and egg intolerant. I'll keep you informed about the results of the culinary experiments.


As one of my daughters is vegan, I often have to make these sorts of substitutions. In my experience, the soya spread does not work very well, simply because it stays soft, even when chilled. The most satisfactory results seem to come from hard block margarine, such as Stork. You need to read the label, but there are several that contain no dairy products. The flavour will not be quite as good as butter, but in these circumstances that is the sort of compromise that has to be made!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh thank you sugarsugar!!!!!!!!!!! dang.. won't work on my computer.. grrrrrrrr


bummer! :?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> {♂ ☻♥45♥♦♣♠◘○♦♣◙♥♂♀♪♫☼►◄↕w‼¶§▬↨↑↓→←∟↔▲▼ !"#$%&'☺☻♥
> 
> Thought I would try again- the alternates show up on mine AFTER you lift your finger off the key- no good being kept awake by such a silly problem!
> 1 ☺☻♥♦♣♠◘○ same for UK and US keyboards can't be bothered trying to get them coloured. 2


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley your work should be in a museum. These are incredible. A master artist is what you are!


Absolutely. What a talented woman. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> ♥♥♥ ♫♫ ♪♪ ☼ ☺
> Cool...I got it to work. Could not get the infinity sign to work...tried releasing the alt key at different times but no go, Whatever. If I remember just these 4 I'll be doing good...LOL Thanks to all for sharing this new trick with the computer.
> 
> Gwen


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Still catching up on these pages. Well our temp last night got down to only 4c and an hour away in Ballarat it went down to -3c !!
Nice and sunny today though, about 18c i think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Prayers coming for all those affected by this act of aggression.


Ditto.. my thoughts to everyone in the family


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> So glad your celebration was special. It was good that you let them celebrate your 70th, but yes, bittersweet. So many on KTP know this pain and grief. You are not alone. It is almost midnight so just a few more minutes till your birthday.
> 
> I know it will be a beautiful and sad day as you remember your precious daughter. Big Hugs to you dear and I would like to wish you a Special Happy Birthday with extra special memories of your daughter.


Can i add my birthday wishes here too.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes it is so dark here at night on the ranch, no lights that it looks as if you can just reach up and touch the stars. I haven't seen the Milky Way in years!

Pontuf

=Angora1]Pontuf, yes, on top of a mountain in Hawaii. We got up about 3am and drove to the top to be up there above the clouds for the sunrise and the Milky Way was quite obvious. Such lovely memories you have reminded me of. Are you seeing them now??[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marikayknits I hope you have a wonderful day filled with warm, loving memories on your birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pammie --- Here in suburban Chicago, they get paid over $10 per hour!!


pammie1234 said:


> How much do babysitters get paid an hour? I can hold that over DD when she has children so I can baby-sit!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


How awful! Keeping this poor girl in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Best wishes for the baby and the parents.


From me too. (Nanacaren's post re 26wk baby)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Margewhaples - Sorry to hear about our foot and leg paining you again, Marge. Hope it resolves itself soonest. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


Talk to us as much as you need, there's always someone to listen.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my, it has been so long since I have been on the forum, let alone the KTP. I never finished last week and now we are on page 69 and over half way through this week. I hope everyone is doing ok. I am fine, but a little stressed out. Being out at my Dad's for 2 weeks really took it out of me. I can't seem to relax or focus - pretty much look like a chicken with her head cut off the last few days. I'm not even going to guess when I will be back on, but I think of all of you often- health, happiness, and lots of yarning to all of you!!! luv-AZ


Get some rest AZ, we are here whenever you can come home again :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


I will keep the family in prayers, this is so very, very sad and unfortunately the road will laden but with prayers she will make it through.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, I can't catch up reading the posts this morning. 

My Aunt Bonita passed away yesterday morning, thankfully she went peacefully in her sleep. My cousin told me that she had a smile on her face, which for my Aunt was not common, LOL. She was 4'9 (had shrunk (shrank?) from 4'11) only weighed about 76 lbs at her death. She was a spitfire of a woman, what she lacked in height she made up with attitude. A floral designer that won many awards. She also won a title in her later years of Ms Senior Arkansas. She was an artist until she went blind at about 60 yrs of age. I loved her dearly spent many a summer working with her at her shop, learning the love of flowers, learned to do some painting, she turned me loose in her apartment with brushes and paints.. oh my what I did to her place :roll: But she came in and did some touch ups, added things here and there.. Her apartment was pictured in a magazine of the area.. and she gave credit to me also.. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
The services are tomorrow morning, we won't be going. My cousins are very concerned about my Mom making the trip as she cannot fly and it is a 12 hr trip by car. Mom is the last of "the elders" of our family.. she told me yesterday that she cannot hold that title as she is not the wise one. She was the spoiled one, she sang her way through life, did not study, did not do housework or know about money.. she questioned why.. my answer last night was simply because you show us love and caring, you laugh with us at our silly things and understand when we fail. Our small family needs you, so don't think about checking out anytime soon. She cried and said I'll stay around at least till after Christmas, I asked her why Christmas? She replied, depending on if I get what I hope for I'll stay on till the next Mother's Day.. :lol:   That's my Mom.. that's why I need her.. it's why we all need her with us. 
Love you all so very much.. will try to come back on later.. maybe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't catch up reading the posts this morning.
> 
> My Aunt Bonita passed away yesterday morning, thankfully she went peacefully in her sleep. My cousin told me that she had a smile on her face, which for my Aunt was not common, LOL. She was 4'9 (had shrunk (shrank?) from 4'11) only weighed about 76 lbs at her death. She was a spitfire of a woman, what she lacked in height she made up with attitude. A floral designer that won many awards. She also won a title in her later years of Ms Senior Arkansas. She was an artist until she went blind at about 60 yrs of age. I loved her dearly spent many a summer working with her at her shop, learning the love of flowers, learned to do some painting, she turned me loose in her apartment with brushes and paints.. oh my what I did to her place :roll: But she came in and did some touch ups, added things here and there.. Her apartment was pictured in a magazine of the area.. and she gave credit to me also.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The services are tomorrow morning, we won't be going. My cousins are very concerned about my Mom making the trip as she cannot fly and it is a 12 hr trip by car. Mom is the last of "the elders" of our family.. she told me yesterday that she cannot hold that title as she is not the wise one. She was the spoiled one, she sang her way through life, did not study, did not do housework or know about money.. she questioned why.. my answer last night was simply because you show us love and caring, you laugh with us at our silly things and understand when we fail. Our small family needs you, so don't think about checking out anytime soon. She cried and said I'll stay around at least till after Christmas, I asked her why Christmas? She replied, depending on if I get what I hope for I'll stay on till the next Mother's Day.. :lol:   That's my Mom.. that's why I need her.. it's why we all need her with us.
> Love you all so very much.. will try to come back on later.. maybe


Dear Marianne- this is the aunt you have spoken of, that you said was getting close to her passing. It is always a shock when the time comes, no matter how one logics that God knows the right time for our passing. I am sorry it is too far for you to be there, but with Mom unable to fly, what else can you do? Holding you and those closest to you in prayer...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just had a bit of a shock myself. I just spoke to Lupe on the phone, she is talking of Fale coming to NZ for only two weeks. I don't know that I am ready for this at all. She was saying I should get rid of the dogs and go to Australia- but there is no way I could get 'rid off' Ringo or Rufus, and if I were to move to a cheaper house- I would need around $4000 to move, and I would be unable to have the dogs, almost without doubt. As I had feared it seems Fale thinks I have 'got hold of' his money- he forgets that he spent it all himself when he was last in Samoa.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I typed up a post, then looked for a picture , meanwhile I forgot to send the post! (unless it is floating around in cyber space somewhere.
> 
> Pat and I are going to Banff in the Canadian rockies for the day tomorrow for a late celebration of our 58th anniversary. We always go up for our anniversary for at least a day. We are going to go up and drive around Banff and Lake Louise and stop at the Vermillion Lakes and sit and eat our lunch looking at Mt. Rundle, my favorite spot and favorite mountain in the whole world. I have been going there since I was a little girl and it gives me peace when I sit there and look at this absolutely wonderful place.
> 
> ...


Awesome, great eye candy, thanks for sharing . Have fun and let nature do its healing. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


I totally understand my oldest son died on my birthday, and I had to learn to live with it. But now I celebrate his life, I do something for someone else. It helps. HAPPY BIRTHDAY. BIG HUG


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock myself. I just spoke to Lupe on the phone, she is talking of Fale coming to NZ for only two weeks. I don't know that I am ready for this at all. She was saying I should get rid of the dogs and go to Australia- but there is no way I could get 'rid off' Ringo or Rufus, and if I were to move to a cheaper house- I would need around $4000 to move, and I would be unable to have the dogs, almost without doubt. As I had feared it seems Fale thinks I have 'got hold of' his money- he forgets that he spent it all himself when he was last in Samoa.


Oh Julie, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. Possibly when you have a chance to sit and talk with Fale face to face he will understand the money situation. As for the move, for you to have to give up the home you love that is just not right. And as for "getting rid of the dogs" that is just wrong! Those are your babies, your companions. You would be further away from your family and the friends that you have made through your time at your current home. And I'm sorry to bring this up but what is to happen to you if and when Fale passes away? Will his family care for you, accept you into their lives and take care if you become unable to care for yourself? I'm sorry but at our ages these decisions are very important and your fears of moving to where he is now has been a negative in all aspects. No one should be making demands or threatening in anyway what so ever of consequences that may happen if you fail to do what they desire. Oh my dear sweet friend, I wish I could come and be by your side when they come, or better yet, bring you here to live with us, dogs and all!!!!! 
Sorry if I ranted, but I do not like the way they are treating you. I should get a passport and bring you home with me!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Marykayknits! I am a bit early but didn't want to miss your birthday. I am so glad you can once again celebrate your birthday. My thoughts are with you and my Prayers are that you have peace.
> 
> Shirley


Oh Shirley, you are to much, love it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Julie, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. Possibly when you have a chance to sit and talk with Fale face to face he will understand the money situation. As for the move, for you to have to give up the home you love that is just not right. And as for "getting rid of the dogs" that is just wrong! Those are your babies, your companions. You would be further away from your family and the friends that you have made through your time at your current home. And I'm sorry to bring this up but what is to happen to you if and when Fale passes away? Will his family care for you, accept you into their lives and take care if you become unable to care for yourself? I'm sorry but at our ages these decisions are very important and your fears of moving to where he is now has been a negative in all aspects. No one should be making demands or threatening in anyway what so ever of consequences that may happen if you fail to do what they desire. Oh my dear sweet friend, I wish I could come and be by your side when they come, or better yet, bring you here to live with us, dogs and all!!!!!
> Sorry if I ranted, but I do not like the way they are treating you. I should get a passport and bring you home with me!!!


Marianne- I am grateful for your understanding- I just feel so weepy at the moment- and I need to go back to bed- it has just turned Friday here.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have a number of times - it's hard to get your head around it - it is so huge and bright and to think it is 27,000 light years away and has a diameter about 100,000 ly, contains about 200-400 billion stars. one thing i did not know is that the earth is a part of the milky way - out on the edge.
> 
> i am not this smart - i looked it up.
> 
> sam


Lol lol, but good info, thanks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I assume this was the aunt you knew didn't have left on this earth. It is still hard though. I remember Mum saying something similar after her last surviving brother died. She waas the only one left now fromt hat generation. And while going was clearly too much it will hard for you all tomorrow morning knowing that you can't be there withthe rest fo the family.
My Mums brother died over in Melbourne about 9 hours drive away and we had driven over with my sister. Managed to spend a little bit of time with him before he died which was good esepcially for Mum. We then decided to stay for the funeral but I ended up flying home- leaving my car in Melbourne. My BIL died unexpectedly and I needed to go and support David and hte girls. THis was nearly 7 yeasrs ago and was all in the same week as David started a new job!. Why is so often that things happen in clumps like this? 
One thing that came of it - my sister loved driving our car so much that soon after she bought one for herself. Oh and I was introduced to the radio station that I still listen to- and which is in fact on now.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure is. I can hardly wait to get to see him. I have seen a picture but it just isn't the same.


NanaCaren, I'm sorry I am late with this but will be keeping the baby in our prayers. My great niece was born only weighing 2.5 lbs, she is almost 2 yrs old now, she's a tiny thing still but she is healthy and a little pistol from what I have heard. Will keep the family in prayers for sure!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i never saw the movie - i have always thought the book was better than any movie could be - to kill a mockingbird imho was the only movie made that truly followed the book without changing anything.
> 
> sam


Like that book, and the movie.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone have memories of seeing the Milky Way?


My favorite place to watch the stars was on my dad's boat, I'd take it out and anchor close to the oil rigs in the Gulf of Mexico near Galveston, climb up on the top deck and lay out and watch the stars, was quiet, with waves gently lapping at the side of the boat, one of the guys would yell down at me that it was time to go inside. They were afraid I'd fall asleep and roll off the boat, ROFL. I always felt safe and peaceful out there.. miss that time of my life for sure!

Of course the stars seem much closer in Colorado, would lay out on a huge rock by the lodge, watch the shooting stars fly by.. looked as if your arms were just a bit longer you could reach up and touch them. 
Oh yeah, I love the night skies, could ya tell? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


Wishing you a Happy Birthday, I know it seems bittersweet but I really love that you are celebrating in her honor also now. I think that is what she would have wanted for you. Love the surprise that your family gave for you, makes the day a bit easier I hope. Keeping you in prayers ;-)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Julie, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. Possibly when you have a chance to sit and talk with Fale face to face he will understand the money situation. As for the move, for you to have to give up the home you love that is just not right. And as for "getting rid of the dogs" that is just wrong! Those are your babies, your companions. You would be further away from your family and the friends that you have made through your time at your current home. And I'm sorry to bring this up but what is to happen to you if and when Fale passes away? Will his family care for you, accept you into their lives and take care if you become unable to care for yourself? I'm sorry but at our ages these decisions are very important and your fears of moving to where he is now has been a negative in all aspects. No one should be making demands or threatening in anyway what so ever of consequences that may happen if you fail to do what they desire. Oh my dear sweet friend, I wish I could come and be by your side when they come, or better yet, bring you here to live with us, dogs and all!!!!!
> Sorry if I ranted, but I do not like the way they are treating you. I should get a passport and bring you home with me!!!


Ditto!! Well said Marianne! {{{{{{Hugs }}}}}}} to both of you beautiful and the sadness you are dealing with today.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marikayknits, Happy Birthday! Embrace the memories and make new ones to celebrate your special day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't catch up reading the posts this morning.
> 
> My Aunt Bonita passed away yesterday morning, thankfully she went peacefully in her sleep. My cousin told me that she had a smile on her face, which for my Aunt was not common, LOL. She was 4'9 (had shrunk (shrank?) from 4'11) only weighed about 76 lbs at her death. She was a spitfire of a woman, what she lacked in height she made up with attitude. A floral designer that won many awards. She also won a title in her later years of Ms Senior Arkansas. She was an artist until she went blind at about 60 yrs of age. I loved her dearly spent many a summer working with her at her shop, learning the love of flowers, learned to do some painting, she turned me loose in her apartment with brushes and paints.. oh my what I did to her place :roll: But she came in and did some touch ups, added things here and there.. Her apartment was pictured in a magazine of the area.. and she gave credit to me also.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The services are tomorrow morning, we won't be going. My cousins are very concerned about my Mom making the trip as she cannot fly and it is a 12 hr trip by car. Mom is the last of "the elders" of our family.. she told me yesterday that she cannot hold that title as she is not the wise one. She was the spoiled one, she sang her way through life, did not study, did not do housework or know about money.. she questioned why.. my answer last night was simply because you show us love and caring, you laugh with us at our silly things and understand when we fail. Our small family needs you, so don't think about checking out anytime soon. She cried and said I'll stay around at least till after Christmas, I asked her why Christmas? She replied, depending on if I get what I hope for I'll stay on till the next Mother's Day.. :lol:   That's my Mom.. that's why I need her.. it's why we all need her with us.
> Love you all so very much.. will try to come back on later.. maybe


Marianne, as always you are a rock, your wisdom, shows in all that you do. The love that you share only come from above, stay strong and know that. I am praying for you and your family in the lost of your aunt. :-D Big Hug


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> I assume this was the aunt you knew didn't have left on this earth. It is still hard though. I remember Mum saying something similar after her last surviving brother died. She waas the only one left now fromt hat generation. And while going was clearly too much it will hard for you all tomorrow morning knowing that you can't be there withthe rest fo the family.
> My Mums brother died over in Melbourne about 9 hours drive away and we had driven over with my sister. Managed to spend a little bit of time with him before he died which was good esepcially for Mum. We then decided to stay for the funeral but I ended up flying home- leaving my car in Melbourne. My BIL died unexpectedly and I needed to go and support David and hte girls. THis was nearly 7 yeasrs ago and was all in the same week as David started a new job!. Why is so often that things happen in clumps like this?
> One thing that came of it - my sister loved driving our car so much that soon after she bought one for herself. Oh and I was introduced to the radio station that I still listen to- and which is in fact on now.


There is a bright side to most every dark! I am still searching for a station that plays music that I enjoy, unfortunately I have yet to find one that doesn't switch from easy listening to rap.. LOL. I love my I Shuffle, connect it to speakers and I'm good for several hours!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne- I am grateful for your understanding- I just feel so weepy at the moment- and I need to go back to bed- it has just turned Friday here.


Try to rest dear lady, will send angel wings to surround you while you sleep to comfort and take the stress away if only for a few hours.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock myself. I just spoke to Lupe on the phone, she is talking of Fale coming to NZ for only two weeks. I don't know that I am ready for this at all. She was saying I should get rid of the dogs and go to Australia- but there is no way I could get 'rid off' Ringo or Rufus, and if I were to move to a cheaper house- I would need around $4000 to move, and I would be unable to have the dogs, almost without doubt. As I had feared it seems Fale thinks I have 'got hold of' his money- he forgets that he spent it all himself when he was last in Samoa.


Oh Julie, always something, but stay strong all will work out. I am praying for you, and asking for wisdom so that you can deal with the task at hand.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mom is waking and I am going to spend time with her. We decided late last night that instead of staying home tomorrow and feeling sad, we are going to see Daniel and spend the day, there is a Jazz concert at 1 pm, his professors last performance. Have decided to take mom and just enjoy the day as the flowers are all in bloom throughout the campus, I know my aunt would love to see all this so will hold her close in thoughts. She wanted a band to play at her funeral, so we will go hear one instead!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is waking and I am going to spend time with her. We decided late last night that instead of staying home tomorrow and feeling sad, we are going to see Daniel and spend the day, there is a Jazz concert at 1 pm, his professors last performance. Have decided to take mom and just enjoy the day as the flowers are all in bloom throughout the campus, I know my aunt would love to see all this so will hold her close in thoughts. She wanted a band to play at her funeral, so we will go hear one instead!!


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne- I admire you so much- I know it will be a sad day for you and your Mom. I am thinking of you. Will send thoughts your way when I am in the rockies -- Shirley


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne- I admire you so much- I know it will be a sad day for you and your Mom. I am thinking of you. Will send thoughts your way when I am in the rockies -- Shirley


Thank you Shirley, the Peacock is beautiful.. I'll be sure to show it to Mom, (she requested her usual 15 more minute nap,  )


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not sure that Grandparents are classed as babysitters are there?


Who can afford to go out! I look forward to the time when I have grandchildren. I am a little concerned that I will be too old to really enjoy them, but I will try to get as healthy as possible so I can keep up with them!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

My sympathies to all who have lost ones dear to them and hugs to those who are remembering the ones that have gone for some time. 
Peace and strength to all who have struggles right now. 
Another beautiful thread painted quilt. I love seeing them, they are a gift to us all.
I think of you all during the day and you have all given me hope and strength and smiles and courage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed so much, but practically impossible to get caught up and remember everything!
> I know I missed some birthdays, so Happy Birthday to all those that are celebrating another year!
> Prayers for the young girl and her family. I hope that she will recover and the assailant receives adequate punishment.
> Finished my Wingspan and will post pics as soon as I can.


Pammie, looking forward to the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I am so far behind on reading the KTP this week. It has and will continue to be a busy time until Friday. I had a wonderful surprise on Saturday. We usually visit my sister and brother-in-law on Saturdays, and sometimes we go out to eat. My sister said she wanted to go to a certain local restaurant and when we went in I found all my nieces and nephews there for a surprise 70th birthday party for me! I was totally surprised and had a very good time. My actual birthday is tomorrow, May 2, and my family knows it will be a bittersweet day for me. On my 27th birthday in 1970 my precious baby daughter was born. It was always a very special day for us and after she got older we would buy each other mutual birthday cards and compete to see who could call first to say Happy Birthday. Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life. So tomorrow we will visit the cemetery and place some flowers on her grave and then try to find something interesting to do for the day. Sorry this post is so long,but I just need to talk.


Post as much as you want. Happy birthday to you and your DD, even though you can't celebrate together. Know that she is looking down here and hoping for the best for her mom. Prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> There is a bright side to most every dark! I am still searching for a station that plays music that I enjoy, unfortunately I have yet to find one that doesn't switch from easy listening to rap.. LOL. I love my I Shuffle, connect it to speakers and I'm good for several hours!!


Mine sticks to easy listening. Its actually interesting- its the same number as the station I used to listen to as a teenager. The station I listened to moved to the FM band. THis one took it over at some stage and plays easy listening stuff mainly from when I was listening to 5AD! So I still listen to much the same music from the same 1323 as 45 years ago! But now they are called Cruise. (5AD was the station teenagers and younger adults who didn't like the really rocky stuff listened to.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry for this turn of events. I'm praying that once Fale is back at home, you'll be able to reconnect and come to some resolution that works for both you.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock myself. I just spoke to Lupe on the phone, she is talking of Fale coming to NZ for only two weeks. I don't know that I am ready for this at all. She was saying I should get rid of the dogs and go to Australia- but there is no way I could get 'rid off' Ringo or Rufus, and if I were to move to a cheaper house- I would need around $4000 to move, and I would be unable to have the dogs, almost without doubt. As I had feared it seems Fale thinks I have 'got hold of' his money- he forgets that he spent it all himself when he was last in Samoa.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> keyboards have batteries?
> 
> sam


So funny. I'm glad I at least knew to change the batteries. It is a wireless keyboard and mouse. I really prefer hooked up ones as it seems I am always replacing batteries in the mouse.

The place where you turn the keyboard back on is not obvious. It doesn't stick out and it doesn't indicate it is moveable. Just looks like the side of the keyboard. Now I just hope I remember.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Who can afford to go out! I look forward to the time when I have grandchildren. I am a little concerned that I will be too old to really enjoy them, but I will try to get as healthy as possible so I can keep up with them!


Just as well I'm not in ahurry- other than all the lovely things I can knit- as Vicky is in no hurry. Wonder if they think of grandparents not coping when they choose to delay? Mind you she does have very good reasons for waiting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Ah! Back to the botany then. Many trees in the temperate northern hemisphere are hermaphrodite, having both sexes either represented within each flower or with the two sexes in separate flowers on the same plant. There are, however, some genera that have their male and female flowers on separate plants and willow is a good example. The trees with the pollen-laden catkins are the male trees so if you see a lovely willow laden with puffy, pale yellow catkins then its a lad - not a lass! The male plants produce fresh pollen in the late winter, when fresh pollen is at a premium and beekeepers often plant willows close to hives to give the bees some fresh food early in the year.


So interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers that your aunt is at peace....she sounds like a wonderful lady as does your Mom. My FIL was the last of his group and his siblings and in-laws and it was hard on him. At his funeral a younger cousin suggested that she was now the eldest----sadly, she passed several months ago. We're gradually becoming the older ones---scarey, when is all that wisdom we're supposed to have going to show up and where is it going to to come from? Prayers for you as you are there for your cousins and other relatives.



Marianne818 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't catch up reading the posts this morning.
> 
> My Aunt Bonita passed away yesterday morning, thankfully she went peacefully in her sleep. My cousin told me that she had a smile on her face, which for my Aunt was not common, LOL. She was 4'9 (had shrunk (shrank?) from 4'11) only weighed about 76 lbs at her death. She was a spitfire of a woman, what she lacked in height she made up with attitude. A floral designer that won many awards. She also won a title in her later years of Ms Senior Arkansas. She was an artist until she went blind at about 60 yrs of age. I loved her dearly spent many a summer working with her at her shop, learning the love of flowers, learned to do some painting, she turned me loose in her apartment with brushes and paints.. oh my what I did to her place :roll: But she came in and did some touch ups, added things here and there.. Her apartment was pictured in a magazine of the area.. and she gave credit to me also.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The services are tomorrow morning, we won't be going. My cousins are very concerned about my Mom making the trip as she cannot fly and it is a 12 hr trip by car. Mom is the last of "the elders" of our family.. she told me yesterday that she cannot hold that title as she is not the wise one. She was the spoiled one, she sang her way through life, did not study, did not do housework or know about money.. she questioned why.. my answer last night was simply because you show us love and caring, you laugh with us at our silly things and understand when we fail. Our small family needs you, so don't think about checking out anytime soon. She cried and said I'll stay around at least till after Christmas, I asked her why Christmas? She replied, depending on if I get what I hope for I'll stay on till the next Mother's Day.. :lol:   That's my Mom.. that's why I need her.. it's why we all need her with us.
> Love you all so very much.. will try to come back on later.. maybe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes- and it was seen as a proof that we were the weaker sex. Fainting over nothing. Wonder what would happen if a generation of men were forced by society to wear tight constricting garments?


 :lol: :roll: Exactly... :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> cordless ones do.
> Actually don't remember ever turning it off after changing them- wonder if I had. Come to think of it maybe that is why I so often end up yelling at it after I change them! Remember next time, maybe it will save me yelling at it. Except that I don't know how to tell when it is on or off- the light goes on for a while when you switch it on or off and then goes out. So that may not help much!


Didn't turn it off. Guess when the batteries are taken out on this it is automatically off. Now if I had to turn it off then I would have figured out when it didn't work that I needed to turn it on...Wouldn't I? :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie wrote:
I will indeed. I got the oats and then discovered that my KP recipe file is on the desktop of my other computer that developed a fault about 2 hrs before this one!! Astonishing as both computers are well behaved! I want to discover if I can use a soya spread as a butter substitute as one of my grandsons is dairy and egg intolerant. I'll keep you informed about the results of the culinary experiments.
___________________________
Be careful of margarine. Can be harmful.
Olive oil can be a nice substitute if you don't like the soy spread. Look forward to learning what you discover.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a good sleep----I know it will be difficult....hopefully, things will fall into place in their own time...prayers and thinking of you. Go ahead and let the tears flow-----release some of the stress. You have a lot of people from all over the world virtually sitting around Sam's Tea Party Table and each holding your hand through this!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne- I am grateful for your understanding- I just feel so weepy at the moment- and I need to go back to bed- it has just turned Friday here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Yes it is so dark here at night on the ranch, no lights that it looks as if you can just reach up and touch the stars. I haven't seen the Milky Way in years!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =Angora1]Pontuf, yes, on top of a mountain in Hawaii. We got up about 3am and drove to the top to be up there above the clouds for the sunrise and the Milky Way was quite obvious. Such lovely memories you have reminded me of. Are you seeing them now??


[/quote]

How special. Thanks so much for sharing this beautiful moment with us. :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't catch up reading the posts this morning.
> 
> My Aunt Bonita passed away yesterday morning, thankfully she went peacefully in her sleep. My cousin told me that she had a smile on her face, which for my Aunt was not common, LOL. She was 4'9 (had shrunk (shrank?) from 4'11) only weighed about 76 lbs at her death. She was a spitfire of a woman, what she lacked in height she made up with attitude. A floral designer that won many awards. She also won a title in her later years of Ms Senior Arkansas. She was an artist until she went blind at about 60 yrs of age. I loved her dearly spent many a summer working with her at her shop, learning the love of flowers, learned to do some painting, she turned me loose in her apartment with brushes and paints.. oh my what I did to her place :roll: But she came in and did some touch ups, added things here and there.. Her apartment was pictured in a magazine of the area.. and she gave credit to me also.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The services are tomorrow morning, we won't be going. My cousins are very concerned about my Mom making the trip as she cannot fly and it is a 12 hr trip by car. Mom is the last of "the elders" of our family.. she told me yesterday that she cannot hold that title as she is not the wise one. She was the spoiled one, she sang her way through life, did not study, did not do housework or know about money.. she questioned why.. my answer last night was simply because you show us love and caring, you laugh with us at our silly things and understand when we fail. Our small family needs you, so don't think about checking out anytime soon. She cried and said I'll stay around at least till after Christmas, I asked her why Christmas? She replied, depending on if I get what I hope for I'll stay on till the next Mother's Day.. :lol:   That's my Mom.. that's why I need her.. it's why we all need her with us.
> Love you all so very much.. will try to come back on later.. maybe


Condolences on your Aunt's passing. She sounds just like my deceased aunt from TX. Little but a dynamo. Tell your mom that Ohio Kathy said to keep on keeping on. She sounds like a dear. Hope to meet her and C one day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne- I admire you so much- I know it will be a sad day for you and your Mom. I am thinking of you. Will send thoughts your way when I am in the rockies -- Shirley


WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Friends--I have a request for those of you who are pray-ers.
> 
> A knitting friend who lives on the west coast of the US has emailed me today that her DGD, who is the mother of of my friend's DGGD, has been raped by a co-worker. Obviously, the family is in much turmoil and shock.
> 
> ...


I can only imagine the agony and heartache the family is going through. Sending prayer for healing and strength and justice to this family. Prayer is powerful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't catch up reading the posts this morning.
> 
> My Aunt Bonita passed away yesterday morning, thankfully she went peacefully in her sleep.


Your aunt sounds like a special person and you have such wonderful memories of this little spitfire, Aunt Bonita. Sympathies to you and the family. May you and your mother have fun remembering the times with her. Sounds like it is creating some special times with your Mom too. Big Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Perfect tribute - and Daniel will be so happy to have you all there....I miss all those things now that the kids are all grown and on to other things. One DD still choreographs and coaches color guard for the H.S. marching band and we try to get to some of those performances, but it's just not the same when it's not her out on the field.

Have a beautiful day----and cliches become trite, but truly stop and smell the flowers!!!



Patches39 said:


> AMEN!!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> There is a bright side to most every dark! I am still searching for a station that plays music that I enjoy, unfortunately I have yet to find one that doesn't switch from easy listening to rap.. LOL. I love my I Shuffle, connect it to speakers and I'm good for several hours!!


Pandora on my phone for me. I have unlimited internet but did end up paying for Pandora as they cut the free site to 40 hours.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be up quite late again tonight. DD is going straight from work to babysit and won't be home until 12 or 1 a.m. I know she likes it when someone waits up for her when coming in so late so I do it. I fell asleep here in my recliner just a bit ago. I'm about to watch the last of a series about Australia the first 4 billion years: Strange Creatures. Have missed some of the series but it is really fascinating so I'll sit, knit, and watch. Will check back in later.


You're a good momma!!

shelty lover


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne- I admire you so much- I know it will be a sad day for you and your Mom. I am thinking of you. Will send thoughts your way when I am in the rockies -- Shirley


The peacock is stunning. You do such beautiful work. I have to save it in my pix.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock myself. I just spoke to Lupe on the phone, she is talking of Fale coming to NZ for only two weeks. I don't know that I am ready for this at all. She was saying I should get rid of the dogs and go to Australia- but there is no way I could get 'rid off' Ringo or Rufus, and if I were to move to a cheaper house- I would need around $4000 to move, and I would be unable to have the dogs, almost without doubt. As I had feared it seems Fale thinks I have 'got hold of' his money- he forgets that he spent it all himself when he was last in Samoa.


It seems Fale is stuck on this and his time is now spent feeling this. I sure hope the relatives know the truth or do you sense they feel the same thing. Oh dear, things have gone backwards again. I know it would be hard to move there when they aren't really family and your daughter and grandchildren are in Christ Church. Thankfully you have had time to think things out. Problems like this are so difficult because the person is still alive but you have basically had to say good-bye to the person you knew and loved. Big Hugs dear and so sorry the stress is greater. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Baby is in Syracuse already and doing good. He has a good grip according to the doctors, that is good.


NanaCaren, Sending prayers up for this tiny little one! The care available nowadays is wonderful. We live in hope!

shelty lover


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> I totally understand my oldest son died on my birthday, and I had to learn to live with it. But now I celebrate his life, I do something for someone else. It helps. HAPPY BIRTHDAY. BIG HUG


Oh Patches, how difficult, but thank you for sharing for others going through the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ptofValerie wrote:
> I will indeed. I got the oats and then discovered that my KP recipe file is on the desktop of my other computer that developed a fault about 2 hrs before this one!! Astonishing as both computers are well behaved! I want to discover if I can use a soya spread as a butter substitute as one of my grandsons is dairy and egg intolerant. I'll keep you informed about the results of the culinary experiments.
> ___________________________
> Be careful of margarine. Can be harmful.
> Olive oil can be a nice substitute if you don't like the soy spread. Look forward to learn what you discover.


We are told that margarine is safe- they all have the nasties taken out. And they expect us to believe them- after telling us for decades how much better margarine is for us than butter once it is shown to be false they quickly change it and assure that it now OK. Wonder how they know? So I have gone to back butter which is so much nicer anyway (but I don't use a lot). Mind you for dairy allergies or vegans it is a problem. Do you use butter? as a vegetarian I mean, most vegetarians are happy with butter aren't they as it doesn' t harm the cow to give milk.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> My favorite place to watch the stars was on my dad's boat, I'd take it out and anchor close to the oil rigs in the Gulf of Mexico near Galveston, climb up on the top deck and lay out and watch the stars, was quiet, with waves gently lapping at the side of the boat, one of the guys would yell down at me that it was time to go inside. They were afraid I'd fall asleep and roll off the boat, ROFL. I always felt safe and peaceful out there.. miss that time of my life for sure!
> 
> Of course the stars seem much closer in Colorado, would lay out on a huge rock by the lodge, watch the shooting stars fly by.. looked as if your arms were just a bit longer you could reach up and touch them.
> Oh yeah, I love the night skies, could ya tell? :thumbup: :thumbup:


Magical memories.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am heading off to bed. See you all tomorrow- if we have internet still of course.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is waking and I am going to spend time with her. We decided late last night that instead of staying home tomorrow and feeling sad, we are going to see Daniel and spend the day, there is a Jazz concert at 1 pm, his professors last performance. Have decided to take mom and just enjoy the day as the flowers are all in bloom throughout the campus, I know my aunt would love to see all this so will hold her close in thoughts. She wanted a band to play at her funeral, so we will go hear one instead!!


Sounds like quite a good plan. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne- I admire you so much- I know it will be a sad day for you and your Mom. I am thinking of you. Will send thoughts your way when I am in the rockies -- Shirley


Beautiful, beautiful, magnificent!!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Heart, down here, it is quite a usual sight, although it is better away from a conurbation, like ours.


Thank you Lurker for the "word of the day" for me. I googled "conurbation" and am giggling at the thought of slipping it into an ordinary sentence. It will be a good assessment of DH's listening skills.

shelty lover


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Who can afford to go out! I look forward to the time when I have grandchildren. I am a little concerned that I will be too old to really enjoy them, but I will try to get as healthy as possible so I can keep up with them!


I have found I love the grandchildren so much but do have such a difficult time with 3 and keeping up with them. A little easier with their ages now than when they were all smaller. Energy is definitely lacking when it comes to this, but I love them sooooo.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning,
Was very happy that when I went to the shipper's, they were ready for me. Drove the 90 miles and then had to wait for about 20 minutes to get unloaded. Funny, felt like I was invisible then all at once, four forklift drivers show up for one pallet. The wait was understandable as they are a crossdock for Honda and are super busy. So, with 5 hrs sleep, my day (and wait  ) has begun. 

Tried a McDonald's egg white mcmuffin. Not bad for 250 calories. Change from having oatmeal for breakfast. Don't really miss the hashbrown and unsweet iced tea rounds out my breakfast. Have some blueberries in the cooler for a snack. 

Was going to go visit my son the end of the month, then remembered that the DGD's dance recital is June 9th, so will wait till the first week in June to go to MA. Hopefully I can meet up with the two ladies I met before. 

Hope everyone has a great day. Take some time for yourself, if able and know you are always in my thoughts. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Would coconut oil work as a substitute? I've been using it for stir fry and other things and love it.

I have a mess today to clean up --- guess necessity is the mother of invention or at least in this case motivation!! As I was making the pizza sauce for homemade pizza last night, I grabbed the pan with the left hand and some of the sauce splashed over the side of the pan, down the stove and cabinet and onto the floor. I wiped it down, but have decided it's time to do the spring cleaning of wiping down and waxing all the cabinets...one more cup of coffee and then I need to get busy.

Pizza was awesome, except I need to go back to plain white dough---didn't like the whole grain version. I made 2 sauces: 1) traditional tomato with spices and then did a litte al vodka version with vodka and cream with basil. and 2) mixed creamy tofu, yogurt and farmers cheese with some seasonings and spinach. Both sauces were awesome.

Made 4 versions of pizza: 1) vodka sauce with parmesan and mozzarella (DGS is a pizza purist) 2) spinach sauce with sliced zuchinni and tomato with cheeses 3) vodka sauce with chicken Italian sausage, peppers & onions and 4) spinach sauce with Italian sausage, peppers & onions. It's a lot of work, but so much healthier. I'm trying to perfect the perfect crisp crust.

Pup lover - high iron content one with the whole grain crust, with spinch/kale/tofu/yogurt/ricotta cheese sauce with basil leaves, shrimp and canned white beans. I need to put it through the Kithchen Test, but think it would be great and hopefully easy to put together using some store bought substitutions. I'll PM you.

I'm using the MyFitnessPal.com website and can keep track of all the nutrients - I'm logging in the recipes in there to be sure that they have a certain calorie, protein, cholesterol, fat and iron content to make sure they're hitting the marks DD is on high protein, high iron, low carbs, low fat, and high potassium meal plan and this website has been great to these things in balance.



Angora1 said:


> ptofValerie wrote:
> I will indeed. I got the oats and then discovered that my KP recipe file is on the desktop of my other computer that developed a fault about 2 hrs before this one!! Astonishing as both computers are well behaved! I want to discover if I can use a soya spread as a butter substitute as one of my grandsons is dairy and egg intolerant. I'll keep you informed about the results of the culinary experiments.
> ___________________________
> Be careful of margarine. Can be harmful.
> Olive oil can be a nice substitute if you don't like the soy spread. Look forward to learn what you discover.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Sadly, in the fall of 2007, our daughter passed away from complications of Hodgekin's Lymphoma. I miss her so very much. The first year I said I would never celebrate my birthday again, but as the time grew closer I knew I had to celebrate and honor her life.


Marikayknits, Your courage has touched my heart. Thanks for sharing. Happy birthday!

shelty lover


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> ptofValerie wrote:
> I will indeed. I got the oats and then discovered that my KP recipe file is on the desktop of my other computer that developed a fault about 2 hrs before this one!! Astonishing as both computers are well behaved! I want to discover if I can use a soya spread as a butter substitute as one of my grandsons is dairy and egg intolerant. I'll keep you informed about the results of the culinary experiments.
> ___________________________
> Be careful of margarine. Can be harmful.
> Olive oil can be a nice substitute if you don't like the soy spread. Look forward to learn what you discover.


The problem with using olive oil, or any other oil in this sort of no-cook recipe is that they often rely upon the butter hardening after it has been melted and blended in with the other ingredients. This hardening does not happen with oil, or soft margarine, only with the hard block stuff. It would not be my first choice of ingredient, but sometimes, when I want to make something that the whole family can share, it is the only practical choice. Our family includes vegetarians, a vegan and another who is dairy intolerant, so menus can become something of a minefield.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> ptofValerie wrote:
> I will indeed. I got the oats and then discovered that my KP recipe file is on the desktop of my other computer that developed a fault about 2 hrs before this one!! Astonishing as both computers are well behaved! I want to discover if I can use a soya spread as a butter substitute as one of my grandsons is dairy and egg intolerant. I'll keep you informed about the results of the culinary experiments.
> ___________________________
> Be careful of margarine. Can be harmful.
> Olive oil can be a nice substitute if you don't like the soy spread. Look forward to learning what you discover.


Olive oil would definitely not work in this receipt, sorry Angora. In cooking would be good substitute but in a cookie that needs to "set" olive oil will not set up.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I are going to Banff in the Canadian rockies for the day tomorrow for a late celebration of our 58th anniversary. We always go up for our anniversary for at least a day. We are going to go up and drive around Banff and Lake Louise and stop at the Vermillion Lakes and sit and eat our lunch looking at Mt. Rundle, my favorite spot and favorite mountain in the whole world.
> 
> Shirley


Happy anniversary, Shirley! Your pic is breathtaking! Hummmmm, I think I foresee a quilt coming, or has it already been done?? Enjoy your special day!!

shelty lover


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are told that margarine is safe- they all have the nasties taken out. And they expect us to believe them- after telling us for decades how much better margarine is for us than butter once it is shown to be false they quickly change it and assure that it now OK. Wonder how they know? So I have gone to back butter which is so much nicer anyway (but I don't use a lot). Mind you for dairy allergies or vegans it is a problem. Do you use butter? as a vegetarian I mean, most vegetarians are happy with butter aren't they as it doesn' t harm the cow to give milk.


If I have anything when I'm out I have the butter or lemon on a baked potato, but have also learned to enjoy things without butter. Just the taste of the bread, or sometimes with some olive oil that can have some spices and garlic in it. Although I am not vegan, I don't eat a lot of dairy at home, but have it from time to time. Yes, I had years and years of margarine as they told us it was better for us than butter. I remember visiting Denmark and the family told us they lost their mother way too young and the daughter felt that the main difference with her mother and other relatives was using margarine. :shock: :shock: :shock: My one treat is a feta from Australia and I don't get it often due to the cost. It is feta and chevre combined. I've only been vegetarian for a year now and decided to try it as I had gotten so bad with the arthritis. I do work at combining foods to be sure and get protein and take supplements along with juicing and blending green smoothies. Quite a difference. Not 100% but so improved.

Isn't it great that as knitters we can use the wool without killing the sheep and I imagine them smiling after they get their heavy coats sheared off.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Would coconut oil work as a substitute? I've been using it for stir fry and other things and love it.
> 
> I have a mess today to clean up --- guess necessity is the mother of invention or at least in this case motivation!! As I was making the pizza sauce for homemade pizza last night, I grabbed the pan with the left hand and some of the sauce splashed over the side of the pan, down the stove and cabinet and onto the floor. I wiped it down, but have decided it's time to do the spring cleaning of wiping down and waxing all the cabinets...one more cup of coffee and then I need to get busy.
> 
> ...


Boy, do I wish I had been in Chicago last night. I would have joined you. Pizza! My DD1 was there last weekend and bought her sons (big pizza eaters) a Chicago style pizza. They didn't like it! Only ate one piece each. They are so used to thin cardboard crusts. Don't know what is really good.

Off to knit on my Wingspan.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Olive oil would definitely not work in this receipt, sorry Angora. In cooking would be good substitute but in a cookie that needs to "set" olive oil will not set up.


Coconut oil might work as it does get solid when cool, however there might be some coconut taste??? Sorry, I don't make deserts very often. Have made an chocolate mousse with avocado used. That was the fat in that one. You don't taste the avocado but it gives it the creamy texture. No recipe, just googled it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> Was very happy that when I went to the shipper's, they were ready for me. Drove the 90 miles and then had to wait for about 20 minutes to get unloaded. Funny, felt like I was invisible then all at once, four forklift drivers show up for one pallet. The wait was understandable as they are a crossdock for Honda and are super busy. So, with 5 hrs sleep, my day (and wait  ) has begun.
> 
> Tried a McDonald's egg white mcmuffin. Not bad for 250 calories. Change from having oatmeal for breakfast. Don't really miss the hashbrown and unsweet iced tea rounds out my breakfast. Have some blueberries in the cooler for a snack.
> ...


What adventures you have Ohio Kathy. In addition to all your driving you are planning a trip to MA. Are the two ladies from KP that you met before?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> Thank you Lurker for the "word of the day" for me. I googled "conurbation" and am giggling at the thought of slipping it into an ordinary sentence. It will be a good assessment of DH's listening skills.
> 
> shelty lover


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie Retiree, we were on the same wave length. I made homemade sauce too. Just a simple pizza last night trying to replicate the one we had out.

Well, I have finished having my cuppa' and have to get off here and get knitting. If I don't get busy my Traveling Vine may decide to do some more traveling. Think I told you it hid out in my Fingerlakes Wine Tour magazine. Next time it might be in the Atlas going to visit Lurker. :wink:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

So many in need of prayers --Marianne and family,Ohio Joy's friend's daughter, Julie, MariKay. Thinking of and praying for all. Life is not easy but having friends supporting you must be a comfort.

WI Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Would coconut oil work as a substitute? I've been using it for stir fry and other things and love it.
> 
> I have a mess today to clean up --- guess necessity is the mother of invention or at least in this case motivation!! As I was making the pizza sauce for homemade pizza last night, I grabbed the pan with the left hand and some of the sauce splashed over the side of the pan, down the stove and cabinet and onto the floor. I wiped it down, but have decided it's time to do the spring cleaning of wiping down and waxing all the cabinets...one more cup of coffee and then I need to get busy.
> 
> ...


I think coconut oil might work. I have used it successfully in cooking and it does solidify at room temperature - in the British climate anyway. It is very expensive, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Oh Julie, always something, but stay strong all will work out. I am praying for you, and asking for wisdom so that you can deal with the task at hand.


I am grateful for those prayers, Patches.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think coconut oil might work. I have used it successfully in cooking and it does solidify at room temperature - in the British climate anyway. It is very expensive, though.


Coconut oil might work not sure what it would do the taste though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry for this turn of events. I'm praying that once Fale is back at home, you'll be able to reconnect and come to some resolution that works for both you.


I doubted Lupe is really hearing me- OK I could handle Sydney in winter, but Summer I know from many years of living 'over the ditch' is way beyond my comfort level. I have already said I don't want to move over- I would in effect lose all I invested in with my father's money- two years ago- and Rufus is too old- and Ringo finds Auckland beyond his comfort zone in summer. But once again it was, come over and we will get a pensioners cottage for you both- but I really don't want to end up dependent on Fale's relatives, in a strange country- I know from having moved 11 years ago- how hard it is to settle in to a new community- I really don't want to go through all that over again.
Thank you for those prayers Rookie.
Did you ever get up to see your elderly uncle- the Monk, whose Monastery was involved in some controversy? It seems there is so much being exposed at present. At least there are high profile scandals in Britain,


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

So sorry to read of the struggles some of you are going through at the present time. BIG {{{{HUGS}}}} to you all and prayers that hard times/decisions will be made easier soon!

The snow missed me by a scant 20 miles. We ended up with none of yesterday's snow sticking and today is just rain. 7-8" of snow on the ground 20 miles away...whew! I am soooo thankful not to see the white stuff...I think the grass almost looks "happy." 

Kitty Cocoa is blissfully sleeping away near me on the couch. Such a sleepy baby 

The "Vikings" sweater is all knit...just have to sew in the sleeves. I will take a photo when completely done 

Take care and much love to all!!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I doubted Lupe is really hearing me- OK I could handle Sydney in winter, but Summer I know from many years of living 'over the ditch' is way beyond my comfort level. I have already said I don't want to move over- I would in effect lose all I invested in with my father's money- two years ago- and Rufus is too old- and Ringo finds Auckland beyond his comfort zone in summer. But once again it was, come over and we will get a pensioners cottage for you both- but I really don't want to end up dependent on Fale's relatives, in a strange country- I know from having moved 11 years ago- how hard it is to settle in to a new community- I really don't want to go through all that over again.
> Thank you for those prayers Rookie.
> Did you ever get up to see your elderly uncle- the Monk, whose Monastery was involved in some controversy? It seems there is so much being exposed at present. At least there are high profile scandals in Britain,


I am new here so really don't know your story, but can read your pain and anxiety and I agree moving takes so much. We have done so much and I know it can take over five years and more to become part of something and if there are health issues involved it is worse and takes longer and to give up your pets, that would be such a loss. So prayers to you that everything will work out.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> So sorry to read of the struggles some of you are going through at the present time. BIG {{{{HUGS}}}} to you all and prayers that hard times/decisions will be made easier soon!
> 
> The snow missed me by a scant 20 miles. We ended up with none of yesterday's snow sticking and today is just rain. 7-8" of snow on the ground 20 miles away...whew! I am soooo thankful not to see the white stuff...I think the grass almost looks "happy."
> 
> ...


So glad you missed the snow, we missed rain and snow. Have been hearing on the local radio station about the snow in Southern Minnesota. We still have snow and the ice is not moving off the lakes. Here it is May 2 nd and out my windows I still see snow drifts. Will make for a very short spring and summer I am afraid. Our weather for the next few days is cool and more cool. 
So we keep knitting I guess and dream about planting flowers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting - we have a large pussy willow growing out by the barn that when we planted it was a single stick - didn't think it would grow but is gets plents of water there and really took off.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Ah! Back to the botany then. Many trees in the temperate northern hemisphere are hermaphrodite, having both sexes either represented within each flower or with the two sexes in separate flowers on the same plant. There are, however, some genera that have their male and female flowers on separate plants and willow is a good example. The trees with the pollen-laden catkins are the male trees so if you see a lovely willow laden with puffy, pale yellow catkins then its a lad - not a lass! The male plants produce fresh pollen in the late winter, when fresh pollen is at a premium and beekeepers often plant willows close to hives to give the bees some fresh food early in the year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a good sleep----I know it will be difficult....hopefully, things will fall into place in their own time...prayers and thinking of you. Go ahead and let the tears flow-----release some of the stress. You have a lot of people from all over the world virtually sitting around Sam's Tea Party Table and each holding your hand through this!!


I am afraid I managed not a wink! It will be one of those days when I cat nap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It seems Fale is stuck on this and his time is now spent feeling this. I sure hope the relatives know the truth or do you sense they feel the same thing. Oh dear, things have gone backwards again. I know it would be hard to move there when they aren't really family and your daughter and grandchildren are in Christ Church. Thankfully you have had time to think things out. Problems like this are so difficult because the person is still alive but you have basically had to say good-bye to the person you knew and loved. Big Hugs dear and so sorry the stress is greater. Prayers coming your way.


Thank you Angora- I appreciate the prayers and the hugs- I have not really slept- but I want to get out and do some shopping because I am going to an early Mother's Day dance, tonight- and I want to wear my new skirt I have sewed, but I guesstimated the broderie for the hem, and I am 4 inches short!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Thank you Lurker for the "word of the day" for me. I googled "conurbation" and am giggling at the thought of slipping it into an ordinary sentence. It will be a good assessment of DH's listening skills.
> 
> shelty lover


Would you believe - it just popped into my brain- but I had to check the meaning in my little Oxford dictionary! But it was exactly the meaning I was looking for!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> So many in need of prayers --Marianne and family,Ohio Joy's friend's daughter, Julie, MariKay. Thinking of and praying for all. Life is not easy but having friends supporting you must be a comfort.
> 
> WI Joy


It is good to know one can vent- having had an almost sleepless night- I will probably put my head down again soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am new here so really don't know your story, but can read your pain and anxiety and I agree moving takes so much. We have done so much and I know it can take over five years and more to become part of something and if there are health issues involved it is worse and takes longer and to give up your pets, that would be such a loss. So prayers to you that everything will work out.


Thanks, Spider- I guess for those of us who have been chatting a while- we can forget that we are using a shorthand!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought one coconut oil and it really smells of coconut (like Hawaiin Tropic Tanning Lotion!!) - but didn't impart that much coconut flavor to the stir fry. Another one I bought didn't have the smell and the taste was just slightly sweet. I liked them either way. And, they have double duty - I often take a clean spoon and take some out to work into my skin or hair - may daughter has found that just once in awhile helps her hair be less frizzy and less fall out!



Angora1 said:


> Coconut oil might work as it does get solid when cool, however there might be some coconut taste??? Sorry, I don't make deserts very often. Have made an chocolate mousse with avocado used. That was the fat in that one. You don't taste the avocado but it gives it the creamy texture. No recipe, just googled it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gottastch love the picture of kitty. so cuddly.

Okay, I've off her for real now...just finished triangle #4 of my wingspan and have GOT to get some housework done. Bye Bye for now! Hugs!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Knitting question??? I just knitted a baby wash cloth in a white cotton, it has a bunny pattern in the middle and it is not really showing up. Will it show up better if I block it?? Probably would have shown up better if I would have done it in a color?!?! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

All done!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> All done!


Really nice!!!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

gottastch said:


> All done!


Super good job (as usual)!! But shouldn't the sweater say PACKERS?? Just kidding. I think I made you shudder!

We got 6-8 inches of sloppy, wet snow. The white birch in our front yard was bent over touching the ground with beautiful snow!
Took pictures and will try to post. I need a 12 yo child to tutor me with the computer.  

shelty lover


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your aunt, Marianne.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a good sleep----I know it will be difficult....hopefully, things will fall into place in their own time...prayers and thinking of you. Go ahead and let the tears flow-----release some of the stress. You have a lot of people from all over the world virtually sitting around Sam's Tea Party Table and each holding your hand through this!!


Well said, Rookie, for all of us. We are praying for grace and wisdom for both of you, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Julie, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. Possibly when you have a chance to sit and talk with Fale face to face he will understand the money situation. As for the move, for you to have to give up the home you love that is just not right. And as for "getting rid of the dogs" that is just wrong! Those are your babies, your companions. You would be further away from your family and the friends that you have made through your time at your current home. And I'm sorry to bring this up but what is to happen to you if and when Fale passes away? Will his family care for you, accept you into their lives and take care if you become unable to care for yourself? I'm sorry but at our ages these decisions are very important and your fears of moving to where he is now has been a negative in all aspects. No one should be making demands or threatening in anyway what so ever of consequences that may happen if you fail to do what they desire. Oh my dear sweet friend, I wish I could come and be by your side when they come, or better yet, bring you here to live with us, dogs and all!!!!!
> Sorry if I ranted, but I do not like the way they are treating you. I should get a passport and bring you home with me!!!


Marianne, you are so right!! Julie I can understand Fale not realising what the real situation is regarding his money, but surely Lupe should realise that Fale's ideas about this are not correct? Or does she think you have 'his' money?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> So many in need of prayers --Marianne and family,Ohio Joy's friend's daughter, Julie, MariKay. Thinking of and praying for all. Life is not easy but having friends supporting you must be a comfort.
> 
> WI Joy


You are so right, Joy. Thanks for the prayers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well said, Rookie, for all of us. We are praying for grace and wisdom for both of you, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Dear Joy- thank you. I have not forgotten your young friend and her predicament.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Marianne, you are so right!! Julie I can understand Fale not realising what the real situation is regarding his money, but surely Lupe should realise that Fale's ideas about this are not correct? Or does she think you have 'his' money?


No, she was quite clear that she has explained, and he has forgotten yet again. I am hoping to speak with Fale tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> (To Lurker)Have a good sleep----I know it will be difficult....hopefully, things will fall into place in their own time...prayers and thinking of you. Go ahead and let the tears flow-----release some of the stress. You have a lot of people from all over the world virtually sitting around Sam's Tea Party Table and each holding your hand through this!!


What a beautiful way to put it! I can 'see' us all sitting round that table comforting Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a beautiful way to put it! I can 'see' us all sitting round that table comforting Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks Kate, it is good to know there is so many 'at my back'.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> All done!


That is great looking. I'd love to do one for my friend's son but have Georgia or Bulldogs on it. What pattern did you use?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, she was quite clear that she has explained, and he has forgotten yet again. I am hoping to speak with Fale tonight.


That's good that she understands what the real situation is. I hope you get to speak to Fale. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Super good job (as usual)!! But shouldn't the sweater say PACKERS?? Just kidding. I think I made you shudder!
> 
> We got 6-8 inches of sloppy, wet snow. The white birch in our front yard was bent over touching the ground with beautiful snow!
> Took pictures and will try to post. I need a 12 yo child to tutor me with the computer.
> ...


Haha, no worries, Shelty lover  The baby's parents are Vikings fans so I stitch to please  So sorry you got all that heavy snow...hope the white birch recovers from all that weight!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is great looking. I'd love to do one for my friend's son but have Georgia or Bulldogs on it. What pattern did you use?


It is a free pattern from Ravelry.com...It is called Team Player Sweater:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/team-player-sweater-and-cap-set

I already see that I am going to make changes the next time I make it...I will do it in the round from the bottom up. There are very few decreases for the neck so think I can do it and kitchener stitch the shoulders together and then use double-pointed needles and pick up stitches around the arm openings and knit them that way...no seams to sew   Not that this is a bad pattern, just see some changes I would personally make just for me.

In fact, I think I will try it out of the gold/yellow yarn I purchased for the "Vikings" stitching and see how it goes


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, she was quite clear that she has explained, and he has forgotten yet again. I am hoping to speak with Fale tonight.


Julie - my sister has alzheimers-- she remembers something once, she has told me 20 times in the past year - 'did you know I sold my cottage' She has no memory of having told me prior to that. On my birthday she called me 5 times, including once in the night to wish me happy birthday - didn't remember that she had called me before.

It is so sad, and so hard on the people who love the person who has dementia. I have read everything I can get my hands on about alzheimers and dementia and the brain is slowly dying. Nothing can be done. So they say , just don't try to explain as he won't remember the question. It is nothing personal. It is so sad.

My sister was a smart, brilliant worman and is getting to be more and more like a child.

She spends most of her time in bed now but still remembers me and we talk about our childhood which is the last memory to go.

Don't take it personally which is the hardest part for the loved ones to do. My thoughts are with you. I know how sad it is.

You are correct Julie, we all have your back and care about what you are going through. Prayers surround you with love. Fale too.

Shirley


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What adventures you have Ohio Kathy. In addition to all your driving you are planning a trip to MA. Are the two ladies from KP that you met before?


Yes, they are. There is also one in northern CT that I have had contact with. My DDs live in OH and my DS in MA. Try to visit them four/five times a year.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gottastch said:


> All done!


Darling sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - my sister has alzheimers-- she remembers something once, she has told me 20 times in the past year - 'did you know I sold my cottage' She has no memory of having told me prior to that. On my birthday she called me 5 times, including once in the night to wish me happy birthday - didn't remember that she had called me before.
> 
> It is so sad, and so hard on the people who love the person who has dementia. I have read everything I can get my hands on about alzheimers and dementia and the brain is slowly dying. Nothing can be done. So they say , just don't try to explain as he won't remember the question. It is nothing personal. It is so sad.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shirley. It is really tough watching someone go through this. The pity in this case is that we are separated by so much ocean- I really am not a big city person. There is no easy answer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's good that she understands what the real situation is. I hope you get to speak to Fale. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks for the hugs, Kate! appreciate that!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I would like to send thanks to everyone from Dave ( the baby's daddy). Shay (Mum) sends her thanks as well, she cried when she heard how people she doesn't know sent good wishes for them. Baby is still doing well, his lungs are a bit under developed but that seems to be all. I have permission to post a picture as soon as I get one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Grandsons, aren't they something. Now how old was this grandson that told you?? Not the one that has won my heart. He is so young.


Nicholas was 6 at the time he told me about the on/off button. He is Elishia's youngest. Nicholas tells me he is going to grow up and race motorbikes. Today I spent making sausage bread with Grant and Seth. Well Grant made it, I was moral support. Seth helped chop things up using an onion chopper, was really cute to watch him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> keyboards have batteries?
> 
> sam


The ones for the mac does.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't been on much today - to napoleon this morning to have coffee and breakfast with friends - then at 1:45 anyden and avery had their spring "musical" and then i came home - did a breathing treatment and went out and mowed for a couple of hours. i will be going to bed early tonight. lol 

the boy's musical program was very cute - ayden sang merrily along - avery is so much more bashful - he did move his lips but i'd bed not too much sound came out. very precious boys. 

next year they will be in different programs - ayden in first grade will have a christmas program and avery in kindergarten will have the spring program. 

this is the first time mowing - the grass was high - especially in the back yard. it will need raked and i may mow over it again just to smooth it over. i will mow hte south yard tomorrow. the pasture and the north lawn needs to dry out a little.

hope everyone is doing well - i will jump back and start catching up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for your loss marianne - soothing healing energy zooming your way for you and yours. even though you won't be there - you have a parcel of wonderful memories that will help ease the missing.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't catch up reading the posts this morning.
> 
> My Aunt Bonita passed away yesterday morning, thankfully she went peacefully in her sleep. My cousin told me that she had a smile on her face, which for my Aunt was not common, LOL. She was 4'9 (had shrunk (shrank?) from 4'11) only weighed about 76 lbs at her death. She was a spitfire of a woman, what she lacked in height she made up with attitude. A floral designer that won many awards. She also won a title in her later years of Ms Senior Arkansas. She was an artist until she went blind at about 60 yrs of age. I loved her dearly spent many a summer working with her at her shop, learning the love of flowers, learned to do some painting, she turned me loose in her apartment with brushes and paints.. oh my what I did to her place :roll: But she came in and did some touch ups, added things here and there.. Her apartment was pictured in a magazine of the area.. and she gave credit to me also.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The services are tomorrow morning, we won't be going. My cousins are very concerned about my Mom making the trip as she cannot fly and it is a 12 hr trip by car. Mom is the last of "the elders" of our family.. she told me yesterday that she cannot hold that title as she is not the wise one. She was the spoiled one, she sang her way through life, did not study, did not do housework or know about money.. she questioned why.. my answer last night was simply because you show us love and caring, you laugh with us at our silly things and understand when we fail. Our small family needs you, so don't think about checking out anytime soon. She cried and said I'll stay around at least till after Christmas, I asked her why Christmas? She replied, depending on if I get what I hope for I'll stay on till the next Mother's Day.. :lol:   That's my Mom.. that's why I need her.. it's why we all need her with us.
> Love you all so very much.. will try to come back on later.. maybe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - i hope you don't allow yourself to be pressured to move to australia. that is not fair to you. of course you could not abandon ringo and rufus. hopefully when fale is there you will be able to get across to him what happened to his money.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a bit of a shock myself. I just spoke to Lupe on the phone, she is talking of Fale coming to NZ for only two weeks. I don't know that I am ready for this at all. She was saying I should get rid of the dogs and go to Australia- but there is no way I could get 'rid off' Ringo or Rufus, and if I were to move to a cheaper house- I would need around $4000 to move, and I would be unable to have the dogs, almost without doubt. As I had feared it seems Fale thinks I have 'got hold of' his money- he forgets that he spent it all himself when he was last in Samoa.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Back home, what a great day went to the park and just walked, everything is turning green and some flowers are out, my kind of day. Now to have a light dinner and get to knitting :-D feel so good, nothing like a good walk in the park. LOL wingspan calling my name LOL LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great way to honor your son patches - he would be pleased no doubt.

sam



Patches39 said:


> I totally understand my oldest son died on my birthday, and I had to learn to live with it. But now I celebrate his life, I do something for someone else. It helps. HAPPY BIRTHDAY. BIG HUG


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another lovely piece of art.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Marianne- I admire you so much- I know it will be a sad day for you and your Mom. I am thinking of you. Will send thoughts your way when I am in the rockies -- Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got your back - all the time.

sam



Spider said:


> My sympathies to all who have lost ones dear to them and hugs to those who are remembering the ones that have gone for some time.
> Peace and strength to all who have struggles right now.
> Another beautiful thread painted quilt. I love seeing them, they are a gift to us all.
> I think of you all during the day and you have all given me hope and strength and smiles and courage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - i have a cordless mouse - i always turn it off when i am done - think the batteries last long. there is a little slide switch underneath - very easy. i even have the grandchildren doing it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> So funny. I'm glad I at least knew to change the batteries. It is a wireless keyboard and mouse. I really prefer hooked up ones as it seems I am always replacing batteries in the mouse.
> 
> The place where you turn the keyboard back on is not obvious. It doesn't stick out and it doesn't indicate it is moveable. Just looks like the side of the keyboard. Now I just hope I remember.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren, I'm sorry I am late with this but will be keeping the baby in our prayers. My great niece was born only weighing 2.5 lbs, she is almost 2 yrs old now, she's a tiny thing still but she is healthy and a little pistol from what I have heard. Will keep the family in prayers for sure!!


My oldest grandson Blake was only 1LB 15 oz when he was born, he is still small for his age but a handful; and smart as a whip. Seth was tiny little one too. 
Got to hang out with Dave (the baby's dad), he said he was so scared. Mum is doing well too can't wait to get to go see baby. 
HUGS for you and yours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm right there with you daralene - at least i can come home whe they get too noisy - i am constantly amazed at the bottomless supply of energy - i took the boys back to the school playground last evening - they both had school yesterday and i know they were tired - but they played so hard for a good 3-4 hours - they were all over the playground - played catch - i got tired just watching them. but i am having so much fun watching them grow - so much fun.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I have found I love the grandchildren so much but do have such a difficult time with 3 and keeping up with them. A little easier with their ages now than when they were all smaller. Energy is definitely lacking when it comes to this, but I love them sooooo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a picture of innocence or what.

sam



gottastch said:


> So sorry to read of the struggles some of you are going through at the present time. BIG {{{{HUGS}}}} to you all and prayers that hard times/decisions will be made easier soon!
> 
> The snow missed me by a scant 20 miles. We ended up with none of yesterday's snow sticking and today is just rain. 7-8" of snow on the ground 20 miles away...whew! I am soooo thankful not to see the white stuff...I think the grass almost looks "happy."
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spider - if you dampen it and stretch it out on a folded towel. then take a pencil and just lightly tap around the design. that tends the push those sts down and allows the pattern to pop more. i have never tried it - it was just directions on one of the washrag pattern i have.

sam



Spider said:


> Knitting question??? I just knitted a baby wash cloth in a white cotton, it has a bunny pattern in the middle and it is not really showing up. Will it show up better if I block it?? Probably would have shown up better if I would have done it in a color?!?! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute - good job.

sam



gottastch said:


> All done!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> What a beautiful way to put it! I can 'see' us all sitting round that table comforting Julie. :thumbup:


Yes, I like that idea too!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - you mention sausage bread and there is no recipe? tut tut.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Nicholas was 6 at the time he told me about the on/off button. He is Elishia's youngest. Nicholas tells me he is going to grow up and race motorbikes. Today I spent making sausage bread with Grant and Seth. Well Grant made it, I was moral support. Seth helped chop things up using an onion chopper, was really cute to watch him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was wondering how your wingspan was going?

sam



Patches39 said:


> Back home, what a great day went to the park and just walked, everything is turning green and some flowers are out, my kind of day. Now to have a light dinner and get to knitting :-D feel so good, nothing like a good walk in the park. LOL wingspan calling my name LOL LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i haven't been on much today - to napoleon this morning to have coffee and breakfast with friends - then at 1:45 anyden and avery had their spring "musical" and then i came home - did a breathing treatment and went out and mowed for a couple of hours. i will be going to bed early tonight. lol
> 
> the boy's musical program was very cute - ayden sang merrily along - avery is so much more bashful - he did move his lips but i'd bed not too much sound came out. very precious boys.
> 
> ...


What fun to have breakfast with friends and then the precious boys' musical. A fun time. Glad you were able to get to the lawn but it sounds like quite a bit of work and needing to do it again. Ours is getting so long too. Hope they come tomorrow to do it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - i have a cordless mouse - i always turn it off when i am done - think the batteries last long. there is a little slide switch underneath - very easy. i even have the grandchildren doing it.
> 
> sam


Wise words if I could only remember. That is my intention.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest grandson Blake was only 1LB 15 oz when he was born, he is still small for his age but a handful; and smart as a whip. Seth was tiny little one too.
> Got to hang out with Dave (the baby's dad), he said he was so scared. Mum is doing well too can't wait to get to go see baby.
> HUGS for you and yours.


Blake was a wee one. Proof positive that they can do well and it must make Dave feel so much better to hear that. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm right there with you daralene - at least i can come home whe they get too noisy - i am constantly amazed at the bottomless supply of energy - i took the boys back to the school playground last evening - they both had school yesterday and i know they were tired - but they played so hard for a good 3-4 hours - they were all over the playground - played catch - i got tired just watching them. but i am having so much fun watching them grow - so much fun.
> 
> sam


What a good grandfather you are.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: These will build memories for them and you will have a special place in their heart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> spider - if you dampen it and stretch it out on a folded towel. then take a pencil and just lightly tap around the design. that tends the push those sts down and allows the pattern to pop more. i have never tried it - it was just directions on one of the washrag pattern i have.
> 
> sam


Spider, I had the same problem with ones I did. Didn't know what to do about it till Sam just gave that tip. Thanks Sam-thewren.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> spider - if you dampen it and stretch it out on a folded towel. then take a pencil and just lightly tap around the design. that tends the push those sts down and allows the pattern to pop more. i have never tried it - it was just directions on one of the washrag pattern i have.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, I checked the book the patterns are in and they didn't say anything about blocking them. The other ones I made I used colored cotton and the pattern seemed to stick out more. Will try it tomorrow. Have a nice evening probably will pop in and out all evening .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's wonderful news - that's to be expected with the lungs, but they do such great things.



NanaCaren said:


> I would like to send thanks to everyone from Dave ( the baby's daddy). Shay (Mum) sends her thanks as well, she cried when she heard how people she doesn't know sent good wishes for them. Baby is still doing well, his lungs are a bit under developed but that seems to be all. I have permission to post a picture as soon as I get one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great sweater!!!

Love the picture of the cat. Wish I was relaxed like that.

Designer, another lovely scene. Question?? Did you sketch these out first when you were at the scene or take a photo? You could put on a quilt and other media show all by yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, I remember when Bill's grandmother got bad with her mind. Bill's mother died and she would always ask about her and every time they told her she would grieve just like it was the first time. They finally quit telling her as it upset her so. It must be so frustrating for Fale to keep forgetting and somehow have it in his mind that you took the money. I know this is a different situation and you need to try and explain so he isn't taking it out on you either in absentia or when he is with you. We are all around that table, love that thought, holding your hand and supporting you.

OK, I'm off again, still working more on my Traveling Vine and it is really coming along now. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Posted last week's party, I think - I'll check my printed file for it.



thewren said:


> caren - you mention sausage bread and there is no recipe? tut tut.
> 
> sam


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for helping me celebrate my birthday. I had so many kind words and wonderful birthday wishes and that helped to make my day! As it turned out, we attended a funeral today (DH's cousin) who passed away unexpectedly at the age of 61. Actually, the church service was comforting to me and being with extended family helped to pass the day. Afterwards we visited the cemetery and placed a single rose on my daughter's grave. It's early evening now, and we are just relaxing at home. Will probably go out for a nice "birthday dinner" sometime this weekend.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

There is a Pennsylvania Dutch saying that goes "Too soon old, too late smart." NOT TRUE! lol. I turned seventy today and finally figured out how to add an avatar to my profile!! Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, I remember when Bill's grandmother got bad with her mind. Bill's mother died and she would always ask about her and every time they told her she would grieve just like it was the first time. They finally quit telling her as it upset her so. It must be so frustrating for Fale to keep forgetting and somehow have it in his mind that you took the money. I know this is a different situation and you need to try and explain so he isn't taking it out on you either in absentia or when he is with you. We are all around that table, love that thought, holding your hand and supporting you.
> 
> OK, I'm off again, still working more on my Traveling Vine and it is really coming along now. :thumbup:


Thanks for the thoughts Angora- I must press on with my sewing!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, she was quite clear that she has explained, and he has forgotten yet again. I am hoping to speak with Fale tonight.


My dear lady I do hope you get to speak to Fale. I know how hard it can be when one has to wait so long.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for helping me celebrate my birthday. I had so many kind words and wonderful birthday wishes and that helped to make my day! As it turned out, we attended a funeral today (DH's cousin) who passed away unexpectedly at the age of 61. Actually, the church service was comforting to me and being with extended family helped to pass the day. Afterwards we visited the cemetery and placed a single rose on my daughter's grave. It's early evening now, and we are just relaxing at home. Will probably go out for a nice "birthday dinner" sometime this weekend.


Hope you enjoy the rest of your day and I am sure being with family helped. A warm hug for you for your birthday and your memories.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - you mention sausage bread and there is no recipe? tut tut.
> 
> sam


This is the quick version that I sent to Dave last year. I'll have to ask Grant for the longer version.

Sausage Bread
preheat oven to 500F or broil

1lb of bulk sausage
1/2 med onion finely diced
1/2 red pepper finely diced
6 button mushrooms chopped small
2 cloves garlic grated 
2 tsp fresh parsely
salt & pepper to taste
3 Tbs grated parmesan cheese
1/4- 1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
1 baguette sliced into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices

Sauté the first 5 ingredients until done & Drain. Let cool to room
temperature. Mix the sausage mixture, paremesan cheese, 
parsely, salt &pepper together.

Arrange bread slices on baking sheet. Top bread with sausage 
mixture. Put mozzarella cheese on top . Pop into oven until cheese 
is melted and golden. Aprox 3 minutes. Not sure how long it takes 
as the teens are always waiting to eat them.
Enjoy!
Caren


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is the quick version that I sent to Dave last year. I'll have to ask Grant for the longer version.
> 
> Sausage Bread
> preheat oven to 500F or broil
> ...


Sounds delish!! Shelty lover


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My dear lady I do hope you get to speak to Fale. I know how hard it can be when one has to wait so long.


It would be even better if it were possible to Skype- but there is something wrong with their sound system[


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be even better if it were possible to Skype- but there is something wrong with their sound system[


Yes it is better being able to skype. Seeing ones loved one is so much nicer than just talking. 
GIANT HUGS for you dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is better being able to skype. Seeing ones loved one is so much nicer than just talking.
> GIANT HUGS for you dear.


Thank you so much- (((((hugs ))))) for you too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much- (((((hugs ))))) for you too!


   Thank you


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was wondering how your wingspan was going?
> 
> sam


Almost done the first triangle, I think I will need help with the second.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> There is a Pennsylvania Dutch saying that goes "Too soon old, too late smart." NOT TRUE! lol. I turned seventy today and finally figured out how to add an avatar to my profile!! Yay!


You go girl!!!! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I
> and I imagine them smiling after they get their heavy coats sheared off.


Especially places like here where it gets so hot. But how nice must it be to have a wooly coat in winter? Mind you I would want nice warm shoes on my feet too.

And I'm still here, no idea what is going on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Shirley. It is really tough watching someone go through this. The pity in this case is that we are separated by so much ocean- I really am not a big city person. There is no easy answer.


And Sydney is just slightly bigger than Auckland!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, it's a very lovely avatar.


Marikayknits said:


> There is a Pennsylvania Dutch saying that goes "Too soon old, too late smart." NOT TRUE! lol. I turned seventy today and finally figured out how to add an avatar to my profile!! Yay!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Great sweater!!!
> 
> Love the picture of the cat. Wish I was relaxed like that.
> 
> Designer, another lovely scene. Question?? Did you sketch these out first when you were at the scene or take a photo? You could put on a quilt and other media show all by yourself.


with the one for Julie - that was an oil painting. with the wall hangings I usually started with the background and never knew what i would end up with. Sometimes I started a winter scene and ended up with a spring or summer scene. They used to take on a life of their own.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> with the one for Julie - that was an oil painting. with the wall hangings I usually started with the background and never knew what i would end up with. Sometimes I started a winter scene and ended up with a spring or summer scene. They used to take on a life of their own.


WOW! Awesome !!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Sydney is just slightly bigger than Auckland!


But we have only 1 1/2 million.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> There is a Pennsylvania Dutch saying that goes "Too soon old, too late smart." NOT TRUE! lol. I turned seventy today and finally figured out how to add an avatar to my profile!! Yay!


Cute avatar


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Well now my day is complete. I just had a call from my son who is working in Australia. Communication has been sketchy since he has been there, mainly because of the time difference and the hours he works. It was so cute, he said "Is it still your birthday?" It's already May 3rd where he is. Their show just finished up in Brisbane and they are now in Sydney getting ready to open on May 15th. He is head of the lighting crew for an equestrian and acrobat show called Cavalia. It is an amazing show. We got to see it in San Diego, CA in December.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening in Ohio,

A friend posted a youtube video on my Facebook today that I think everyone should see. Some in Great Britain may have already seen it as it was on the Britain's Got Talent 2013 show. She wrote out the link but my tablet won't bring it up altho when I go to the picture, it does. Don't know if there is a typo or not. If you are able to view it, let me know.

Link is 




The groups name is Attraction (Shadow Theatre Group). I typed the groups name into youtube and several videos came up.

Hope the link works. You have to see this!

Ohio Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to check it out and see if their tour dates come to the Chicagloland area



Marikayknits said:


> Well now my day is complete. I just had a call from my son who is working in Australia. Communication has been sketchy since he has been there, mainly because of the time difference and the hours he works. It was so cute, he said "Is it still your birthday?" It's already May 3rd where he is. Their show just finished up in Brisbane and they are now in Sydney getting ready to open on May 15th. He is head of the lighting crew for an equestrian and acrobat show called Cavalia. It is an amazing show. We got to see it in San Diego, CA in December.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie, I hope you get to talk to Fale soon. Being separated and little communication must be so frustrating .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I couldn't get the video to work from the link, but found the group anyway. Amazing!!! Awesome!!!



kehinkle said:


> Evening in Ohio,
> 
> A friend posted a youtube video on my Facebook today that I think everyone should see. Some in Great Britain may have already seen it as it was on the Britain's Got Talent 2013 show. She wrote out the link but my tablet won't bring it up altho when I go to the picture, it does. Don't know if there is a typo or not. If you are able to view it, let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I looked them up, they seem amazing----bet it would be thrilling to see them in person.



Marikayknits said:


> Well now my day is complete. I just had a call from my son who is working in Australia. Communication has been sketchy since he has been there, mainly because of the time difference and the hours he works. It was so cute, he said "Is it still your birthday?" It's already May 3rd where he is. Their show just finished up in Brisbane and they are now in Sydney getting ready to open on May 15th. He is head of the lighting crew for an equestrian and acrobat show called Cavalia. It is an amazing show. We got to see it in San Diego, CA in December.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check it out and see if their tour dates come to the Chicagloland area


I hope they'll be back in the states sometime this year. His previous job was with The Chinese Golden Dragon Acrobats and they traveled all over the USA. When ever the show was within driving distance we would get a chance to visit him.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK doing good with my wingspan, will stop for tonight,hands tired. 
So I will be saying good night/day, pray all have a blessed tomorrow, laced with love, joy, peace, comfort. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But we have only 1 1/2 million.


1 1/2 million in Auckland? Move to Adelaide then- it is only around 1 million. 1.23 in fact in the 2011 census according to Wikipedia, so similar size.

Going to spend some time on the TV today. In fact wondering what chance I have of fisnishing it by Tuesday. Like the look of the Tree of Life afghan which opens Monday (which will be Tuesday here) but as that too will require me to sit down and concentrate really need the TV out the way first but still a long way to go onthe TV. Well I can at least try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well now my day is complete. I just had a call from my son who is working in Australia. Communication has been sketchy since he has been there, mainly because of the time difference and the hours he works. It was so cute, he said "Is it still your birthday?" It's already May 3rd where he is. Their show just finished up in Brisbane and they are now in Sydney getting ready to open on May 15th. He is head of the lighting crew for an equestrian and acrobat show called Cavalia. It is an amazing show. We got to see it in San Diego, CA in December.


Just looked it up- it does look amazing. Doesn't look like lighting would be an easy job from the little I saw.

Well into 3rd MAy here, it is 12.45 here which means 1.15 in Sydney. (11.15 pm the KP time I posted this so still your birthday). How wonderful that he was able to get you on your actual birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could post a picture.

sam

i have made dishrags with patterns and have found if i use a six (4mm) needle the design seems to stand out more.



Spider said:


> Thanks Sam, I checked the book the patterns are in and they didn't say anything about blocking them. The other ones I made I used colored cotton and the pattern seemed to stick out more. Will try it tomorrow. Have a nice evening probably will pop in and out all evening .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there you go - you can teach an old dog new tricks.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> There is a Pennsylvania Dutch saying that goes "Too soon old, too late smart." NOT TRUE! lol. I turned seventy today and finally figured out how to add an avatar to my profile!! Yay!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spending time with family and friends is always good regardless of the reason - so glad it helped make your birthday day so nice. and looking forward to a nice meal out really makes it special.

sam



 Marikayknits said:


> Thanks to all of you for helping me celebrate my birthday. I had so many kind words and wonderful birthday wishes and that helped to make my day! As it turned out, we attended a funeral today (DH's cousin) who passed away unexpectedly at the age of 61. Actually, the church service was comforting to me and being with extended family helped to pass the day. Afterwards we visited the cemetery and placed a single rose on my daughter's grave. It's early evening now, and we are just relaxing at home. Will probably go out for a nice "birthday dinner" sometime this weekend.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just looked it up- it does look amazing. Doesn't look like lighting would be an easy job from the little I saw.
> 
> Well into 3rd MAy here, it is 12.45 here which means 1.15 in Sydney. (11.15 pm the KP time I posted this so still your birthday). How wonderful that he was able to get you on your actual birthday.


Darowil, my son got a degree in professional stage lighting from College of Santa Fe in New Mexico. His friends all say that he is the one of their crowd that is actually working in the field that he studied for. Our daughter did a lot of community theater performances during and after college and would drag her little brother along to help with stage work. From that experience he decided what he wanted to do for a career.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks caren - that does sound good.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> This is the quick version that I sent to Dave last year. I'll have to ask Grant for the longer version.
> 
> Sausage Bread
> preheat oven to 500F or broil
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just let me know.

sam

let me do something here. for the sake of argument call the pointy end the bottom and the broad end the top.

with those definitions in mind - when you have knit the last three sts and there is no place to put your traveling marker - you will be at the top. knit toward the bottom until you have 16 sts on your left needle - turn - place permanent marker, s1wyif, k2, place traveling marker and knit to top.

co 16sts - turn - knit down to the traveling marker - remove marker - turn - s1wyif - k2, place traveling marker and knit to the top.

continue just as you did for the first triangle.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Almost done the first triangle, I think I will need help with the second.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize auckland was so small.

sam



darowil said:


> And Sydney is just slightly bigger than Auckland!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie, I hope you get to talk to Fale soon. Being separated and little communication must be so frustrating .


Dear Charlotte and Pontuf- he finally called this afternoon- and we have agreed we will talk tomorrow! thank goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1 1/2 million in Auckland? Move to Adelaide then- it is only around 1 million. 1.23 in fact in the 2011 census according to Wikipedia, so similar size.
> 
> Going to spend some time on the TV today. In fact wondering what chance I have of fisnishing it by Tuesday. Like the look of the Tree of Life afghan which opens Monday (which will be Tuesday here) but as that too will require me to sit down and concentrate really need the TV out the way first but still a long way to go onthe TV. Well I can at least try.


And almost hotter than Sydney!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize auckland was so small.
> 
> sam


Our total population is only just on 4 million (whole country)


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our total population is only just on 4 million (whole country)


I had no idea there was not a larger population! Not afraid to show my ignorance. LOL.

It's late, I wish you all a restful night, especially those who need to have a restful sleep. Blessings.

shelty lover


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just wanted to say good-night to everyone. Really tired and allergies have really hit hard today. I hope everyone is well and celebrating good things in your life. Prayers to those in need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Darowil, my son got a degree in professional stage lighting from College of Santa Fe in New Mexico. His friends all say that he is the one of their crowd that is actually working in the field that he studied for. Our daughter did a lot of community theater performances during and after college and would drag her little brother along to help with stage work. From that experience he decided what he wanted to do for a career.


DD2 met her future husband in ameteur theatres. She did stage management while Brett acted. Neither are them are still anything in that field. 
Vicky applied for and was accepted into a Uni course doing something on the stage line but decided to do medicine instead and nearly 10 years down the track has no regrets as she loves it. And medicine doesn't leave time for somthing that requires huge amounts of time building up to and during productions. And Brett has started studying (in his the area of his other love-wine) as well as working


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And almost hotter than Sydney!!!!!


Definitely hotter than Sydney- but not normally as humid as Sydney so therefore I prefer it. But maybe the only plus for you is the smaller population. Too hot and still a long way from Fale. But I could introduce you to many knitters!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize auckland was so small.
> 
> sam


I was surprised it was so big! I had assumed it was smaller than Adelaide.

It would have been so nice if they had found out what casued the chest pain- I have it again. I know it is nothing to worry about- they did enough tests to see that nothing was going on (and have had it checked before withthe same outcome) but it is uncomfortable and hurts when I cough. And cough I do when I get the pain. Not bad pain so I can keep going but good excuse to do nothing else for the day! Todays is also in its normal spot unlike last week.
Back to the TV- got one set of it donw earleir until I decided I had to eat something (having a starving day today. Lost around 3 lbs total in the first 2 weeks so so far happy enough with Kates diet.)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Oh Julie, always something, but stay strong all will work out. I am praying for you, and asking for wisdom so that you can deal with the task at hand.


Ditto from me too. You have a lot to think about. Take care of yourself and you must do what is the best thing for * you. *


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is waking and I am going to spend time with her. We decided late last night that instead of staying home tomorrow and feeling sad, we are going to see Daniel and spend the day, there is a Jazz concert at 1 pm, his professors last performance. Have decided to take mom and just enjoy the day as the flowers are all in bloom throughout the campus, I know my aunt would love to see all this so will hold her close in thoughts. She wanted a band to play at her funeral, so we will go hear one instead!!


So sorry to hear of you Aunts passing. What a lovely idea what you are doing with your mum. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Angora- I appreciate the prayers and the hugs- I have not really slept- but I want to get out and do some shopping because I am going to an early Mother's Day dance, tonight- and I want to wear my new skirt I have sewed, but I guesstimated the broderie for the hem, and I am 4 inches short!


Have a nice time at the dance.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> All done!


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to send thanks to everyone from Dave ( the baby's daddy). Shay (Mum) sends her thanks as well, she cried when she heard how people she doesn't know sent good wishes for them. Baby is still doing well, his lungs are a bit under developed but that seems to be all. I have permission to post a picture as soon as I get one.


Great news :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Back home, what a great day went to the park and just walked, everything is turning green and some flowers are out, my kind of day. Now to have a light dinner and get to knitting :-D feel so good, nothing like a good walk in the park. LOL wingspan calling my name LOL LOL


Sounds like the walk in the park was very good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - i have a cordless mouse - i always turn it off when i am done - think the batteries last long. there is a little slide switch underneath - very easy. i even have the grandchildren doing it.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> There is a Pennsylvania Dutch saying that goes "Too soon old, too late smart." NOT TRUE! lol. I turned seventy today and finally figured out how to add an avatar to my profile!! Yay!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our total population is only just on 4 million (whole country)


Wikepedia says Sydney's population is 4 million. ! Far too big for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was surprised it was so big! I had assumed it was smaller than Adelaide.
> 
> It would have been so nice if they had found out what casued the chest pain- I have it again. I know it is nothing to worry about- they did enough tests to see that nothing was going on (and have had it checked before withthe same outcome) but it is uncomfortable and hurts when I cough. And cough I do when I get the pain. Not bad pain so I can keep going but good excuse to do nothing else for the day! Todays is also in its normal spot unlike last week.
> Back to the TV- got one set of it donw earleir until I decided I had to eat something (having a starving day today. Lost around 3 lbs total in the first 2 weeks so so far happy enough with Kates diet.)


Jeepers, you keep a close eye on that chest pain! Well done with the weight loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers, you keep a close eye on that chest pain! Well done with the weight loss.


Well I know it is not any thing significant- it isn't bad enough to be likely to be anything like my heart- and twice I have been checked out with it so I think I cn be confident there. And if its lungs playing up again it will get bad enough for me to know it needs attention. So other than putting up with it there isn't really anything to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Definitely hotter than Sydney- but not normally as humid as Sydney so therefore I prefer it. But maybe the only plus for you is the smaller population. Too hot and still a long way from Fale. But I could introduce you to many knitters!


You never know, one day I might get to visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was surprised it was so big! I had assumed it was smaller than Adelaide.
> 
> It would have been so nice if they had found out what casued the chest pain- I have it again. I know it is nothing to worry about- they did enough tests to see that nothing was going on (and have had it checked before withthe same outcome) but it is uncomfortable and hurts when I cough. And cough I do when I get the pain. Not bad pain so I can keep going but good excuse to do nothing else for the day! Todays is also in its normal spot unlike last week.
> Back to the TV- got one set of it donw earleir until I decided I had to eat something (having a starving day today. Lost around 3 lbs total in the first 2 weeks so so far happy enough with Kates diet.)


Sorry to hear your chest is still paining you! but it seems the diet is working for you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You never know, one day I might get to visit!


I'm hoping to get over to Sydney while you are there! But don't haold your breath. But make sure you let me know once you have your dates settled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/5/2/1367527480034-ruffled_wingspan.pdf

Now this is a great wingspan just posted- the photo iis further down the page. I really like the look of this one. In contrast to others she has made the points smaller.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto from me too. You have a lot to think about. Take care of yourself and you must do what is the best thing for * you. *


Thank you- just got in from the dance- tomorrow out at 5-30 am for a dawn church service catch a bus to a park for a walk- and then some breakfast- It is good to be with people-so much of the time I am by myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm hoping to get over to Sydney while you are there! But don't haold your breath. But make sure you let me know once you have your dates settled.


I am wondering about two weeks- depends on saving up for the dogs- but chances are it will be September- will let you know when I have dated- be good to see you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wikepedia says Sydney's population is 4 million. ! Far too big for me.


Had a feeling it was around that- it certainly spreads far and wide!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I still don't know what is causing diarrhea. Two sets of blood work, stool samples, MRI all normal. Will get back biopsy report next week. This is getting old.

Meantime read a life changing book. Dying To Be Me by Anita Moorjani. Occurs to me, since I have three autoimmune diseases, that my job now is to learn to love and know my own magnificence. Not in an egoic way. But in knowing we are all part of God and so magnificent.
Desert Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was surprised it was so big! I had assumed it was smaller than Adelaide.
> 
> It would have been so nice if they had found out what casued the chest pain- I have it again. I know it is nothing to worry about- they did enough tests to see that nothing was going on (and have had it checked before withthe same outcome) but it is uncomfortable and hurts when I cough. And cough I do when I get the pain. Not bad pain so I can keep going but good excuse to do nothing else for the day! Todays is also in its normal spot unlike last week.
> Back to the TV- got one set of it donw earleir until I decided I had to eat something (having a starving day today. Lost around 3 lbs total in the first 2 weeks so so far happy enough with Kates diet.)


That's great! Your pain couldn't be anything to do with acid reflux? That's what they told me years ago was causing my pain and would you believe as soon as I knew what it was it disappeared!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our total population is only just on 4 million (whole country)


Found this on the net

The UK population
England - 53,012,456
Northern Ireland - 1,810,863
Scotland - 5,295,000 *
Wales - 3,063,456
Total - 63,181,775

*Well done us for coming out at a nice round number!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not going to be on again until next Wednesday, I'm going to a friend's for 2 nights then we're off to a Spa (which I've been to before, but she hasn't, and it's absolutely wonderful!) for 2 nights, then I'll overnight at her's again, then back home. Really looking forward to it, but I'll miss you lot, and not having one of the 'fancy' phones (mainly because I can't work them! :roll: ) I won't be on-line. DH is away for 8 days walking the West Highland Way with 5 of his friends so while the cat's away.....! :lol Hope everyone keeps well and enjoys the weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks caren - that does sound good.
> 
> sam


As promised the original receipt for the Sausage Bread. Yesterday Grant used a premade pizza dough to roll it in. Tasted very good.

Sausage Bread

1 loaf french bread dough
1 lb bulk sausage ( I use my sage sausage)
1/2 sweet red pepper diced 
4 oz mushrooms chopped fine
1/2 onion diced 
3 cloves garlic diced 
6 oz mozzarella cheese grated
4 Tbs parmesan cheese grated

Preheat oven to 350*F/ 180*C/ Gas Regulo 4
Brown sausage in pan. Drain off excess fat. Add mushrooms and peppers cook for two minutes. Then add remaining ingredients cook until tender and any liquid from mushrooms has been absorbed. 
Remove from heat and let cool to room temp. Add the cheese and stir through. 
Roll the bread dough into a rectangle, spread the sausage mixture evenly onto the bread. Roll up jelly roll style starting with the small edge. 
Put onto lightly greased baking pan. Bake for 25 to 35 minutes or until done.

Let cool slightly (yeah right not in my house) before slicing and serving.

For a quicker version make the sausage mixture leaving out the parmesan cheese. While it is cooling slice a baguette and put onto baking sheet. Top each slice with the mixture and the parmesan cheese. Pop it under the broiler until the cheese is melted. For this I like to use small slices of parmesan instead of grated.

This mixture also makes good ravioli filling or stuffed shells.

Enjoy!
Caren


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> just let me know.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Got it. No problem, LOL LOL Love it thank you so much :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds like the walk in the park was very good for you. :thumbup:


I love nature, and green growing things


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I know it is not any thing significant- it isn't bad enough to be likely to be anything like my heart- and twice I have been checked out with it so I think I cn be confident there. And if its lungs playing up again it will get bad enough for me to know it needs attention. So other than putting up with it there isn't really anything to do.


Sending healing your way. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- just got in from the dance- tomorrow out at 5-30 am for a dawn church service catch a bus to a park for a walk- and then some breakfast- It is good to be with people-so much of the time I am by myself.


I can relate Tito that, I am alone most of the time, everyone lives in another state, I do visit once in a while. They want me to live with them but..... Can't do it.

Have my coffee ready to start my day. Sun is up and I am quite happy.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I still don't know what is causing diarrhea. Two sets of blood work, stool samples, MRI all normal. Will get back biopsy report next week. This is getting old.
> 
> Meantime read a life changing book. Dying To Be Me by Anita Moorjani. Occurs to me, since I have three autoimmune diseases, that my job now is to learn to love and know my own magnificence. Not in an egoic way. But in knowing we are all part of God and so magnificent.
> Desert Joy


Sounds good to me.  YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm not going to be on again until next Wednesday, I'm going to a friend's for 2 nights then we're off to a Spa (which I've been to before, but she hasn't, and it's absolutely wonderful!) for 2 nights, then I'll overnight at her's again, then back home. Really looking forward to it, but I'll miss you lot, and not having one of the 'fancy' phones (mainly because I can't work them! :roll: ) I won't be on-line. DH is away for 8 days walking the West Highland Way with 5 of his friends so while the cat's away.....! :lol Hope everyone keeps well and enjoys the weekend.


Traveling mercy, and have BIG FUN, LOL LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note, Mom's blood pressure is high, not dangerously, but enough that I don't feel comfortable taking her out. Have already talked with my neighbor, (she's an RN, cardiology unit) she checked mom over around 6 this morning, called mom's doctor so everyone knows the situation. We really think this will all pass, just stress and anxiety about my Aunt's passing. Our phone was constantly busy with relatives calling (my aunt had 5 grands and 13 great grands) plus other close friends and relatives. Hoping that today will be a bit calmer for her. On that note, we are not going to see Daniel, he is very disappointed of course, but he does understand. He did have several surprises for me, but he says the guys and gals can get back together again, so must mean that some of my "kids" were going to be there. 
I am going to try to get things back to normal.. well normal for us anyway.. LOL. Hmmmmm now, I wonder what normal would be for us?????? ROFL. 

I do so want to thank you all for lifting in prayers. The love and friendship extended through this group of friends is powerful, tender and so, so very special. I promised I would not get emotional, so will end with..
Good long Hugs, so much Love and always in our Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, Mom's blood pressure is high, not dangerously, but enough that I don't feel comfortable taking her out. Have already talked with my neighbor, (she's an RN, cardiology unit) she checked mom over around 6 this morning, called mom's doctor so everyone knows the situation. We really think this will all pass, just stress and anxiety about my Aunt's passing. Our phone was constantly busy with relatives calling (my aunt had 5 grands and 13 great grands) plus other close friends and relatives. Hoping that today will be a bit calmer for her. On that note, we are not going to see Daniel, he is very disappointed of course, but he does understand. He did have several surprises for me, but he says the guys and gals can get back together again, so must mean that some of my "kids" were going to be there.
> I am going to try to get things back to normal.. well normal for us anyway.. LOL. Hmmmmm now, I wonder what normal would be for us?????? ROFL.
> 
> I do so want to thank you all for lifting in prayers. The love and friendship extended through this group of friends is powerful, tender and so, so very special. I promised I would not get emotional, so will end with..
> ...


Sending prayers of healing to your mom, just know that we got your back, soooo breath and get back to normal :-D LOL LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, Mom's blood pressure is high, not dangerously, but enough that I don't feel comfortable taking her out. Have already talked with my neighbor, (she's an RN, cardiology unit) she checked mom over around 6 this morning, called mom's doctor so everyone knows the situation. We really think this will all pass, just stress and anxiety about my Aunt's passing. Our phone was constantly busy with relatives calling (my aunt had 5 grands and 13 great grands) plus other close friends and relatives. Hoping that today will be a bit calmer for her. On that note, we are not going to see Daniel, he is very disappointed of course, but he does understand. He did have several surprises for me, but he says the guys and gals can get back together again, so must mean that some of my "kids" were going to be there.
> I am going to try to get things back to normal.. well normal for us anyway.. LOL. Hmmmmm now, I wonder what normal would be for us?????? ROFL.
> 
> I do so want to thank you all for lifting in prayers. The love and friendship extended through this group of friends is powerful, tender and so, so very special. I promised I would not get emotional, so will end with..
> ...


Plenty of rest then. I hope she will be ok. Take care


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Almost done the first triangle, I think I will need help with the second.


Don't hesitate to ask! Good going!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was surprised it was so big! I had assumed it was smaller than Adelaide.
> 
> It would have been so nice if they had found out what casued the chest pain- I have it again. I know it is nothing to worry about- they did enough tests to see that nothing was going on (and have had it checked before withthe same outcome) but it is uncomfortable and hurts when I cough. And cough I do when I get the pain. Not bad pain so I can keep going but good excuse to do nothing else for the day! Todays is also in its normal spot unlike last week.
> Back to the TV- got one set of it donw earleir until I decided I had to eat something (having a starving day today. Lost around 3 lbs total in the first 2 weeks so so far happy enough with Kates diet.)


Did they check you for acid reflux? I had a similar experience with chest pain and that was the diagnosis. It does cause you to cough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/5/2/1367527480034-ruffled_wingspan.pdf
> 
> Now this is a great wingspan just posted- the photo iis further down the page. I really like the look of this one. In contrast to others she has made the points smaller.


Do you have a picture of it to go with the pattern?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I still don't know what is causing diarrhea. Two sets of blood work, stool samples, MRI all normal. Will get back biopsy report next week. This is getting old.
> 
> Meantime read a life changing book. Dying To Be Me by Anita Moorjani. Occurs to me, since I have three autoimmune diseases, that my job now is to learn to love and know my own magnificence. Not in an egoic way. But in knowing we are all part of God and so magnificent.
> Desert Joy


So sorry yo are still having problems. I will be keeping you in prayer.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie, glad you got to get out and socialize a bit. Always helps one feel a bit better. Hope that you and Fale have a good talk today!

Kate, enjoy your spa, I would love to go to one someday!

Darowil, even though you know the pain isnt heart related it must be worrisome when it happens, hope it doesnt last long.

Marianne, sorry that you arent able to attend the party,hopefully you can see everyone soon. Hope that mom is feeling better soon.

Pontuf hope you are enjoying your trip.

AZ hope you are settling back in at home.

Sassafrass have you tried the brat diet to help with the diarrhea?

Raining here today have been doing lots of sleeping this week. Everything is green and growing Spring is finally here though its only 50° here today thsts ok. Stay in read n knit. Dad should be home from Florida today hopefully see him this weekend. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's great! Your pain couldn't be anything to do with acid reflux? That's what they told me years ago was causing my pain and would you believe as soon as I knew what it was it disappeared!


Nope- totally different (and in different places at different times).
I think its lung (well plural) and if decides to really play up again I will know . Its not like the heart where not getting it checked early can be extremely risky, if my lung does end collapsing again I will have enough warning to be able to make my way to hospital once it is clear that it is bad this time. So its just annoying.
Very irritable this evening- which could be related to not much food or the epsiode! Feeling almost normal again now- but interestingly my shoulder is aching! Seems they have decided it was such fun last time playing up together that they might do so again. But I'll head of to bed soon and should be fine by the morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not going to be on again until next Wednesday, I'm going to a friend's for 2 nights then we're off to a Spa (which I've been to before, but she hasn't, and it's absolutely wonderful!) for 2 nights, then I'll overnight at her's again, then back home. Really looking forward to it, but I'll miss you lot, and not having one of the 'fancy' phones (mainly because I can't work them! :roll: ) I won't be on-line. DH is away for 8 days walking the West Highland Way with 5 of his friends so while the cat's away.....! :lol Hope everyone keeps well and enjoys the weekend.


Have a wonderful time- it sounds lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*&^%#$ Alfred kitty. Found this when I got up this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne praying that your Mums BP will settle. What a shame you can't get away- you were all so looking forward to it.
Normal for you is something happening almost all th eitme isn't it? So you are back to normal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *&^%#$ Alfred kitty. Found this when I got up this morning.


When I see pictures like this I am very glad that I don't have a cat or dog!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *&^%#$ Alfred kitty. Found this when I got up this morning.


Hay do you think my cat and your cat talked last night, looks like my wingspan, winding it as we speak, LOL LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't see the picture ---- thanks for the directions.



darowil said:


> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/5/2/1367527480034-ruffled_wingspan.pdf
> 
> Now this is a great wingspan just posted- the photo iis further down the page. I really like the look of this one. In contrast to others she has made the points smaller.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- just got in from the dance- tomorrow out at 5-30 am for a dawn church service catch a bus to a park for a walk- and then some breakfast- It is good to be with people-so much of the time I am by myself.


I have been thinking of you and the awful situation you are in. To me it seems that the most important thing is to do what is best for YOU. Obviously, I don't know you well, but you strike me as the sort of person who may well over the years have been the support of those around you, sometimes to the detriment of your own best interests. Maybe your own family see you as able to cope, no matter what and do not offer help and support because they do not realise it is needed. Perhaps now is the time to make clear to everyone what your needs and wishes are.

I am sorry if I am misreading the situation, but it can be so sad when someone who has given care all their life does not receive a little in return when their need is greatest.

Best wishes


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning KTPers! I know I have not been on for a bit. Today looks like it is going to be a nice day for me. Allergies are acting up -- snow mold gets me every year. There is a bit of pollen floating around from the trees. Darowil, I can sympathize with you about the coughing. Perhaps your lungs do not like the outdoor allergens? I know your seasons are the reverse of ours up here in Canada.

Julie/Lurker, it is possible that Lupe does not realize how long Fale needs to be back in New Zealand so that the visitor's visa he is on can be renewed. She needs to know that Fale has to be living in New Zealand for a certain period of time before he goes back to Australia on that visa. Perhaps it is just Lupe that will be a couple of weeks with you and Fale will stay for longer? Something to check out.

Re: iron absorption and low hemoglobin. Sometimes the body stops absorbing the iron one gets from the diet. When that happens, it does not matter how much iron-rich foods are eaten, the body can not turn it into a form that can be used. In these cases, a monthly injection of iron is given and this by-passes the digestive system. In severe cases, once a year an iron formula is put into the body via an IV. It is infused over a minimum of 4 hours. Again this method by-passes the digestive system.

Prayers of mental health and physical healing going out to the gal who suffered a rape. Having gone through this as well, it is never a pleasant thing to deal with and the effects of it lasts a lifetime.

Healing vibes and prayers for everyone else who is needing them. Gentle hugs of support for you all too.

Got my wash in the machine and I am hanging it outside today. Bright sunshine for me in my area all day with warmer temperatures! Sounds great to me. ttyl, Zoe 

BTW, I heard this on the radio the other day and knew I had to share it all with you! hhahaha, I have had labrador retrievers and can so identify with the words by Ted Daigle!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *&^%#$ Alfred kitty. Found this when I got up this morning.


hmmm, seems Alfred kitty needs a come to Jesus talk! hahaha, Zoe ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> As promised the original receipt for the Sausage Bread. Yesterday Grant used a premade pizza dough to roll it in. Tasted very good.
> 
> Sausage Bread
> 
> ...


This sounds wonderful!!! Hmmmmm I have some large shells.. and everything but the mushrooms.. yep.. dinner tonight!!! Thank you sooooooooooooo much :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't see the picture ---- thanks for the directions.


You should find it here:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/5/2/1367527480034

I did.
Well I'll try again as it didn't work this time.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Let's try this one:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167027-1.html
> 
> It works!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The recipe looks like a great one. Will try it soon. Love the knitting the kitty did!!!! That should be fun to untangle. 
Hope all have a healing day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hay do you think my cat and your cat talked last night, looks like my wingspan, winding it as we speak, LOL LOL


They must have! I just went into my craft room and he ALSO had dumped a big crate full of yarn onto the floor from it's place on a shelf. Alfred is really pushing his luck today. Might loose one of his 9 lives! LOL

*Knit-a-palooza folks I've emailed you info on accommodations!*


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> They must have! I just went into my craft room and he ALSO had dumped a big crate full of yarn onto the floor from it's place on a shelf. Alfred is really pushing his luck today. Might loose one of his 9 lives! LOL
> 
> *Knit-a-palooza folks I've emailed you info on accommodations!*


LOL LOL can't stop laughing, :lol: feel the same way. LOL LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> They must have! I just went into my craft room and he ALSO had dumped a big crate full of yarn onto the floor from it's place on a shelf. Alfred is really pushing his luck today. Might loose one of his 9 lives! LOL
> 
> *Knit-a-palooza folks I've emailed you info on accommodations!*


so glad that my dogs can't reach my yarns, LOL. Sorry Gwen and Patches...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Plenty of rest then. I hope she will be ok. Take care


Mom is doing better right now. The doctor sent his nurse out to check on her and she left me some medication in case her BP rises again. My sweet minister is in with her now, hope that she will bring Mom some peace of mind. 
I am going to run to the grocery while someone is here with Mom. Wishing everyone Sunshine and rainbows, moonlight and stars to shine above you always..
M.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is doing better right now. The doctor sent his nurse out to check on her and she left me some medication in case her BP rises again. My sweet minister is in with her now, hope that she will bring Mom some peace of mind.
> I am going to run to the grocery while someone is here with Mom. Wishing everyone Sunshine and rainbows, moonlight and stars to shine above you always..
> M.


Sounds like another answered prayer. :-D


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

All right you Canadians--you can take back your weather any time now!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> All right you Canadians--you can take back your weather any time now!!


LOL LOL funny :-D


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> All right you Canadians--you can take back your weather any time now!!


Eek! And I complain about our weather! Spring was late arriving here, but it does finally seem to have made it. I have spent most of today in the garden, either weeding and tidying up, or just sitting in the sun and knitting. I really do not think I could take the protracted winter some of you are suffering - is it like that every year, or is this year just very bad? I am not gloating, I do really feel for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers continuing...the time out will be good for you...Breathe deeply and know that we're all here for you.



Marianne818 said:


> Mom is doing better right now. The doctor sent his nurse out to check on her and she left me some medication in case her BP rises again. My sweet minister is in with her now, hope that she will bring Mom some peace of mind.
> I am going to run to the grocery while someone is here with Mom. Wishing everyone Sunshine and rainbows, moonlight and stars to shine above you always..
> M.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, that shadow group from Hungary was absolutely fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you!

Marikay, so glad you heard from your son on your birthday, and he really gets double credit for making it on time with being so far away and the time changes making it way more difficult. Yes, I'm sure that made it complete. Will have to look up that show. ;-) That show looks fabuous. Don't know if it would ever come here but I will have to watch for it in nearby cities. So sorry to hear about the funeral. Just lost my cousin too and also way too young.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Charlotte and Pontuf- he finally called this afternoon- and we have agreed we will talk tomorrow! thank goodness!


So glad to hear this!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pammie, allergies take the joy out of Spring and the spring out of your step. Hope you can find something to help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, sorry you are having chest pain again. I sure wish they had found out what was causing it too.
Big Hugs and sure hope you don't have to cough since that hurts more. Be well soon dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, How was the Mother's Day Dance? Did you dance in your pretty new skirt. What fabric did you use, a Samoan type?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker and Darowil, that would be lovely for you two to get together is Julie comes to Australia. I can just see the two of you together laughing, knitting and visiting Darowil's group of knitters. Smoke will be coming off those needles for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, so sorry to hear you are having problems. However, I must get that book (Dying To Be Me by Anita Moorjani.) This is the stage I am at in my life too. Always striving for that but now I sometimes find I have the time. It's on order. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, have a marvelous time with your friend and at the Spa.
:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, prayers for your mother. Disappointing that you can't go. Hope she will be better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches & Gwenie
Oooooh, naughty kitty. :thumbdown:
Oh NO......I took up a whole page......Sorry 

I posted my Traveling Vine today. Visit Lurker's Traveling Vine Parade. A lot of our KTP members have some gorgeous TV scarves posted there. Since I took up so much room here I will forgo posting on here, but visit the parade to see mine and my friend's scarves. Lurker's workshop was wonderful and really challenged me. The 3 wks. off knitting healed my thumbs, knitting now with no pain and also found that I could knit the TV just like regular knitting now. It went so much quicker. Not at all like the first half where I spent more time counting than knitting. LOL. My knitting skills have gone way up after these workshops.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Found this on the net
> 
> The UK population
> England - 53,012,456
> ...


I wonder how many in Eire?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I can relate Tito that, I am alone most of the time, everyone lives in another state, I do visit once in a while. They want me to live with them but..... Can't do it.
> 
> Have my coffee ready to start my day. Sun is up and I am quite happy.


Waiting to have my coffee, because of cause and effect! we should be away soon- Ringo is sound asleep on my footstool, and I am expecting a phone call at any moment- 5-35 am- slept well for once- almost woke up late! No sunrise for another two hours, as winter draws in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I still don't know what is causing diarrhea. Two sets of blood work, stool samples, MRI all normal. Will get back biopsy report next week. This is getting old.
> 
> Meantime read a life changing book. Dying To Be Me by Anita Moorjani. Occurs to me, since I have three autoimmune diseases, that my job now is to learn to love and know my own magnificence. Not in an egoic way. But in knowing we are all part of God and so magnificent.
> Desert Joy


Sorry to hear of the ongoing physical issues- good time to find a good book!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> All right you Canadians--you can take back your weather any time now!!


But I like to share with you neighbours to the south of me! Zoe 

Things to do with snow: make snow angels, make snowmen, make snowballs, build a snow fort, make snow sculptures, be the first one to make tracks in the new snow, and dont eat yellow snow!!!! Z


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie, glad you got to get out and socialize a bit. Always helps one feel a bit better. Hope that you and Fale have a good talk today!
> 
> Kate, enjoy your spa, I would love to go to one someday!
> 
> ...


That is good you are feeling well enough to knit, Pup lover! Yes it was good to get out- I danced quite a bit- although I get very stiff- today is a day for a walking stick!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *&^%#$ Alfred kitty. Found this when I got up this morning.


Groan- naughty Alfred!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been thinking of you and the awful situation you are in. To me it seems that the most important thing is to do what is best for YOU. Obviously, I don't know you well, but you strike me as the sort of person who may well over the years have been the support of those around you, sometimes to the detriment of your own best interests. Maybe your own family see you as able to cope, no matter what and do not offer help and support because they do not realise it is needed. Perhaps now is the time to make clear to everyone what your needs and wishes are.
> 
> I am sorry if I am misreading the situation, but it can be so sad when someone who has given care all their life does not receive a little in return when their need is greatest.
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks for the good wishes! One really good thing recently has been the improving relationship with my daughter. And the fact that my grandson openly loves his nana J. 
I like what I have here- I know my way around- systems and local situations. I guess I need to be clearer stating what I would like- my puppy comes high on my list, for his unconditional loving.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> But I like to share with you neighbours to the south of me! Zoe
> 
> Things to do with snow: make snow angels, make snowmen, make snowballs, build a snow fort, make snow sculptures, be the first one to make tracks in the new snow, and dont eat yellow snow!!!! Z


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning KTPers! I know I have not been on for a bit. Today looks like it is going to be a nice day for me. Allergies are acting up -- snow mold gets me every year. There is a bit of pollen floating around from the trees. Darowil, I can sympathize with you about the coughing. Perhaps your lungs do not like the outdoor allergens? I know your seasons are the reverse of ours up here in Canada.
> 
> Julie/Lurker, it is possible that Lupe does not realize how long Fale needs to be back in New Zealand so that the visitor's visa he is on can be renewed. She needs to know that Fale has to be living in New Zealand for a certain period of time before he goes back to Australia on that visa. Perhaps it is just Lupe that will be a couple of weeks with you and Fale will stay for longer? Something to check out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> All right you Canadians--you can take back your weather any time now!!


Wow! so late in the year!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Dancing is good, I am dancing because we didn't get the snow some of our fellow Minnesotans got. Hard to believe others are starting winter and we are trying to finally get it to leave.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, everyone--just stopping by quickly to note that I've caught up and sending good thoughts to all, especially those dealing with pain or sadness...internet's been in and out all day and I'm getting rather annoyed with it all; I have too much to get done the next couple of days!

I'm working on the cape--hope to have pics soon but am now frogging the shoulder portion to redo, and hoping to keep up better in this coming week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, everyone--just stopping by quickly to note that I've caught up and sending good thoughts to all, especially those dealing with pain or sadness...internet's been in and out all day and I'm getting rather annoyed with it all; I have too much to get done the next couple of days!
> 
> I'm working on the cape--hope to have pics soon but am now frogging the shoulder portion to redo, and hoping to keep up better in this coming week.


Your cat is beautiful and has good taste in books too. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Your cat is beautiful and has good taste in books too. :thumbup:


Thank you--that's Yuckl, the troublemaker! I think there must have been something in the air with cats last night, as I got up this morning to find their water bowl overturned and the kitchen rug soaked. I'm glad I put my yarn in the plastic box last night before I went to bed... :roll:

I've just started reading that book; van Gogh is my favorite artist.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you--that's Yuckl, the troublemaker! I think there must have been something in the air with cats last night, as I got up this morning to find their water bowl overturned and the kitchen rug soaked. I'm glad I put my yarn in the plastic box last night before I went to bed... :roll:
> 
> I've just started reading that book; van Gogh is my favorite artist.


Perhaps it is not in the water? anyone check out the full moon? hmmmm, maybe just the spring fever going around? Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Perhaps it is not in the water? anyone check out the full moon? hmmmm, maybe just the spring fever going around? Zoe


Something to think about? Hmmmmmmm :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear the good things....hope there are more to come.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes! One really good thing recently has been the improving relationship with my daughter. And the fact that my grandson openly loves his nana J.
> I like what I have here- I know my way around- systems and local situations. I guess I need to be clearer stating what I would like- my puppy comes high on my list, for his unconditional loving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

According to DH who is a security guard at the H.S. that the full moon is predictive of H.S. kids getting into mischief ( his words: hyjinks) also.



Patches39 said:


> Something to think about? Hmmmmmmm :wink:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days
> 
> agnescr... wow, that foot, must be painful. yrs ago in my 20's i twisted my ankle and tore all the ligaments around my ankle and i turned bk, blue, green and purple from the ends of my toes to the knee, i honestly looked like my leg was gonna rot off, took me so long to recover. dr said it would have healed quicker if i had broken it. true. still on rainy days feel the effect in my joints there. you take care, keep it elevated as much as you can.
> sorlena, your scard is so pretty.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

listen carefully to your body darowil - sending healing energy by the bushel to you - we want you well.

sam



darowil said:


> Well I know it is not any thing significant- it isn't bad enough to be likely to be anything like my heart- and twice I have been checked out with it so I think I cn be confident there. And if its lungs playing up again it will get bad enough for me to know it needs attention. So other than putting up with it there isn't really anything to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i couldn't find the picture?

sam



darowil said:


> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/5/2/1367527480034-ruffled_wingspan.pdf
> 
> Now this is a great wingspan just posted- the photo iis further down the page. I really like the look of this one. In contrast to others she has made the points smaller.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> All right you Canadians--you can take back your weather any time now!!


Oh dear! Now who did you tick off! LOL Just teasing. It looks pretty but I am sure you are ready for spring not more snow & winter temperatures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes! One really good thing recently has been the improving relationship with my daughter. And the fact that my grandson openly loves his nana J.
> I like what I have here- I know my way around- systems and local situations. I guess I need to be clearer stating what I would like- my puppy comes high on my list, for his unconditional loving.


Good for you...state YOUR needs and wants for a change; you deserve it!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you--that's Yuckl, the troublemaker! I think there must have been something in the air with cats last night, as I got up this morning to find their water bowl overturned and the kitchen rug soaked. I'm glad I put my yarn in the plastic box last night before I went to bed... :roll:
> 
> I've just started reading that book; van Gogh is my favorite artist.


Yuckl is beautiful...even for a naughty kitty. van Gogh is also a favorite of mine. Let me know if it is a good read.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> According to DH who is a security guard at the H.S. that the full moon is predictive of H.S. kids getting into mischief ( his words: hyjinks) also.


As a retired teacher I concur!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all right friends and fellow knitters - it is time to jump into this week's new knitting tea party.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167266-1.html#3231731


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well it's called fun fur isn't it?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *&^%#$ Alfred kitty. Found this when I got up this morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious kitty - how can you even think of doing harm to the little dear?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> They must have! I just went into my craft room and he ALSO had dumped a big crate full of yarn onto the floor from it's place on a shelf. Alfred is really pushing his luck today. Might loose one of his 9 lives! LOL
> 
> *Knit-a-palooza folks I've emailed you info on accommodations!*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - and i'm sitting here in shorts and no shirt.

sam



Ask4j said:


> All right you Canadians--you can take back your weather any time now!!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

In my part o Canada, it is a glorious day - up around 86 yesterday. Today a lovely 75 with a nice breeze. Supposed to be like this all weekend. We will take it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, How was the Mother's Day Dance? Did you dance in your pretty new skirt. What fabric did you use, a Samoan type?


It is a very pale blue- with the Broderie Anglaise at the hem- not a Samoan style at all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker and Darowil, that would be lovely for you two to get together is Julie comes to Australia. I can just see the two of you together laughing, knitting and visiting Darowil's group of knitters. Smoke will be coming off those needles for sure.


I won't be getting as far as Adelaide- Australia is a very large country!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear the good things....hope there are more to come.


So do I, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > am having to rest this week due to a fall on Saturday at the shops,ended up all sore and with a bruised and swollen foot got to go back to doc's in a few days
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good for you...state YOUR needs and wants for a change; you deserve it!!!


Thanks for the encouragement, Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

good to see you back Zoe- I was starting to get concerend and thinking of sending you a PM- had checked and noticed a few posts in other places so figured things weren't drastic!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Have they checked out your gallbladder? It often mimics cardiac disease, GERD and lung disease. Just a thought. Sorry you are so uncomfortable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have they checked out your gallbladder? It often mimics cardiac disease, GERD and lung disease. Just a thought. Sorry you are so uncomfortable.


No gallbladder- that disappeared a few years ago. Nothinglike this- that pain got unbearable this is not much of a problem (which was why I almost ignored it a week ago- didn't think it was bad enough to be anything serious. But glad I had it checked so that I know when it comes back that it is nothing-especially as it returned so soon).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i couldn't find the picture?
> 
> sam


I see I only got the pattern in- thought I had put the link to the topic in, but the link to the orginal posting was also posted a few pages back- I remember seeing it. Will see if I can find it again. 
I really like the softness of the points in this one

Sandy got the photo up for me here is the link again http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167027-1.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> good to see you back Zoe- I was starting to get concerend and thinking of sending you a PM- had checked and noticed a few posts in other places so figured things weren't drastic!


hahhaah, thanks Darowil! just was trying to get my head all straight with numbers and concentrating on that so I could get my taxes done up! They are done and if the numbers are not right, well........ :-( :roll: Had to have many attempts at it before I was satisfied. Zoe


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sassafrass, so sorry to hear you are having problems. However, I must get that book (Dying To Be Me by Anita Moorjani.) This is the stage I am at in my life too. Always striving for that but now I sometimes find I have the time. It's on order. ;-)


Angora love to hear how you like the book. Obviously with three autoimmune diseases it is time for me to make friends with myself and my body.
Desert Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora love to hear how you like the book. Obviously with three autoimmune diseases it is time for me to make friends with myself and my body.
> Desert Joy


I am a firm believer in getting to know what your own body is telling/saying to you. It is really the pathway to understanding and knowing what concrete things you can do to improve your living experience. It is the key to unlocking what is right for you. Good luck as you discover the hows, whats, and whys of the way your body needs to go in order to improve your health! Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pammie, allergies take the joy out of Spring and the spring out of your step. Hope you can find something to help.


Thank you! I am much better today! I guess the OTC drugs finally worked!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> As a retired teacher I concur!!!


Count me in as well. Also, don't forget weather changes. That makes the little ones crazy too! I remember that we would complain about the behavior of our students, and someone also asked if it was a full moon! I truly believe the moon and weather affects us all, but especially children!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is doing better right now. The doctor sent his nurse out to check on her and she left me some medication in case her BP rises again. My sweet minister is in with her now, hope that she will bring Mom some peace of mind.
> I am going to run to the grocery while someone is here with Mom. Wishing everyone Sunshine and rainbows, moonlight and stars to shine above you always..
> M.


Glad she is feeling better. Boy you are lucky to have such a good doctor... i dont know anyone here who can get someone to the house without it being a locum doctor.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> All right you Canadians--you can take back your weather any time now!!


Oh dear. STILL with the snow? Good grief.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> But I like to share with you neighbours to the south of me! Zoe
> 
> Things to do with snow: make snow angels, make snowmen, make snowballs, build a snow fort, make snow sculptures, be the first one to make tracks in the new snow, and dont eat yellow snow!!!! Z


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes! One really good thing recently has been the improving relationship with my daughter. And the fact that my grandson openly loves his nana J.
> I like what I have here- I know my way around- systems and local situations. I guess I need to be clearer stating what I would like- my puppy comes high on my list, for his unconditional loving.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad she is feeling better. Boy you are lucky to have such a good doctor... i dont know anyone here who can get someone to the house without it being a locum doctor.


advantages of small town living I guess.. LOL. Plus his daughter lives out this way .. somewhere.. ROFL


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> well I have had a very busy and productive morning! it is nearly 1 pm here, and my grass has all been cut, and many bushes trimmed back for the winter, and the couple from church who came round to help me, are now borrowing the mower-and some of my other tools- a good trade-off. I just took a phone call from our St John Ambulance service, a 'Caring Caller' - a very nice young Maori girl who rings me twice a week at the moment- just to check that I am OK. As I get older- if I am still on my own they can call every day, to make sure that I have not fallen or otherwise come to some bad end. We do have a system of an alarm that you can wear- but that costs nearly $90 a month, and I am not so incapacitated as to need it as yet.
> I think America will shortly be settling down for the night- I know it is late in Britain, which reminds me we have not heard from Valerie for a day or two- hope she is well. Except of course our Sam who is the archetypical night owl!
> Hope everyone has enjoyed their Sunday, darowil and me ofcourse are on Monday.


I'm kind of planning to use my tracfone instead of these alarm systems. Though with the system you can just press a button, the phone can be used much more widely. So it comes down to whether what happens to you leaves you with enough of something to dial 911, a little more than just pressing a button. I carry the phone now in my pocket and at some point I will carry it turned on. I have not felt I need that quite yet. The cost is just under $110/yr.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it was too steep! and I am not so crook that I need a monitor in my opinion!
> 
> BTW with facebook, I have found the important thing is how much exposure you give yourself. I have a locked page that can be accessed only by family- my daughter set it up- and it is working well.


I signed up so I could see what others are saying. Generally I do not care to post myself. I like communicating by e-mail.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That's right mjs! My friend, Baerbel, is really an umlauted a but I add an e on my typewriter.
> This was on one of those sites for Microsoft.
> One can also try this:
> ALT + number, but you must use the number pad on the right hand side of the keyboard. Common ones for German are:
> ...


Isn't this fun.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne, was it you who mentioned an Aches & Pains soak? I'd like to revisit that and try to get one---Agnes may as well....more aches and pains these days---and Agnes, your foot looks so painful....all that swelling!! Remembe, the commercial "Calgon, take me away!!"? that's how I feel about a good soaking bath!


The VT country store has something called something like tired old ass soak. Someone told me it really works, but I have not had it myself.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, tea partiers! 99 pages by Sunday 1 pm EDT. Is that some kind of a record?? Wishing all sunny days and peaceful nights.

shelty lover


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> Wow, tea partiers! 99 pages by Sunday 1 pm EDT. Is that some kind of a record?? Wishing all sunny days and peaceful nights.
> 
> shelty lover


This is on last week's TP. Here is the link for this week's TP:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167266-1.html

We are up to 25 pages.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully folks will start to post on the NEW tea party so that those of us who are watching that one won't miss anything.


----------

